# USMB Coffee Shop III



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2014)

There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.

This is a place to just come in and say hi, let us know what's going on with you these days, celebrate joys, concerns, jokes, music, hobbies, interests, love and life.

So check your spurs, sidearms, politics, and religious fussing at the door, come in to enjoy an adult beverage or a hot cup of coffee and a piece of pie or whatever comforts your soul, and let's just enjoy each other.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay we're back up and running yet again everybody.  Sorry I wasn't here earlier but hope we don't lose folks in the transition.

And the statistics so far:

The original USMB Coffee Shop opened on 5-4-2010 and acquired 80,455 posts and 3,285,729 views before it closed on 7-30-13.
USMB Coffee Shop II opened on 7-30-13 and acquired 25,935 posts and 486,351 views before it closed on 4-14-14.
The USMB Coffee Shop III opened on 4-15-14 and at that time the total stats for the 'franchise' is:
106,390 posts
3,772,080 views
371 different people (give or take a few due to name changes) have posted in the Coffee Shop at some time.​
I like to think this record is because of the really special people we have learned to get to know and love in the Coffee Shop, and the genuine affection, concern, and encouragement  that can be found there.  And there's always room for more folks who need or want or appreciate that.

Long live the Coffee Shop!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Marg&#8217;s mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogo&#8217;s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawk&#8217;s mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomi&#8217;s Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheila&#8217;s sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherry&#8217;s Mom, 
BDBoop's stepdaughter,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Becki&#8217;s hubby,
Mrs. Bloodrock
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Ringel.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 15, 2014)

Night  [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]!
I was busy watching the eclipse


----------



## Grandma (Apr 15, 2014)

And I'm listening to the little frozen balls of sleetsnow hitting the windows, growing quieter as the weather turns to all snow...

*goes to the kitchen, fires up the giant Paul Bunyon size coffeepot*

I think we're looking at a hot breakfast this morning.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 15, 2014)

Evening all.

I had one of those great classes when you do your kata and think 'shit, I have improved and I didn't even realise until now'. Seriously, I was blown away. I only wobbled once on my final turn but the rest of it was really good.

My bottom wisdom tooth (the only one which has partially grown) is giving me heck tonight. The gum is infected again, which happens because the tooth has pushed it up and over so it covers half the tooth. Its easy for it to get irritated. Can't wait until it gets removed!


----------



## Connery (Apr 15, 2014)

This place just bowls me over.....


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2014)

Mornin, all!


----------



## 007 (Apr 15, 2014)

**RECORD COLD* 20 degrees here this morning.*

I'm at a loss for words...


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 15, 2014)

It feels as if I'm in a meat locker with the sprinkler system on.  32 degrees a steady rain for Tax Day.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 15, 2014)

007 said:


> **RECORD COLD* 20 degrees here this morning.*
> 
> I'm at a lose for words...


Forecasted rain/sleet/snow this afternoon with 1-3 inch accumulations by tomorrow.  Yesterday, we had 78 degrees...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > **RECORD COLD* 20 degrees here this morning.*
> ...



Oh my gosh, we just got a dusting.  Hope we don't get that much.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay, we need both Coffee Shop IIIs merged........  Just sayin'........


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, we need both Coffee Shop IIIs merged........  Just sayin'........



I don't think he meant to keep the other one did he?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2014)

What time is the pinning ceremony?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > **RECORD COLD* 20 degrees here this morning.*
> ...


That's normal here.  We had 6 inches of wet, slushy snow from Saturday night through Sunday morning.  Saturday was in the 70s before the front hit and by Sunday afternoon we hit 40 degrees and most of the snow had melted.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, we need both Coffee Shop IIIs merged........  Just sayin'........
> ...



I miss all the excitement


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Happy Tuesday.


----------



## pacer (Apr 15, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

Going over to my sisters to pay her for setting up housing for our trip to Nashville.  My sisters and I go on vacation every year and this year, the Grand Ol Opery.

Among other things.  

This is a positive and happy thing to do this morning.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 15, 2014)

When is your trip?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, we need both Coffee Shop IIIs merged........  Just sayin'........
> ...



No, it was more of a notification but it can be merged with this one.


----------



## 007 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well @BBD, I paid closer attention this time and got the RIGHT trailcam... got the color viewer you can review the pics and video on, and it takes video with sound in full 1080p high def...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

R.D. said:


> When is your trip?



In the Fall.  It's always so much fun with them.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > When is your trip?
> ...



I'm happy for you!   I'm estranged from my family, it's nice to hear others still like eachother


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



We've had our troubles.  One sister isn't coming, she's been mad at one of them for awhile, since our last vacation really.  My daughter gave me some good advice, if one of them is mad, continue to invite them everywhere and let them be the ones to say no or come back to the fold.

She's so smart.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

Found a new recipe after I bought a bunch of bone in chicken breasts and was trying to figure out how to prepare them.  Armenian Marinated Chicken.

1 cup olive oil
1/2 cup lemon juice
2 tsps salt
2 tsps thyme
2 tsps marjoram
1 tsp pepper
2 cloves garlic, minced (can add more according to taste)
1 cup finely chopped shallots (Substitute spring onions if you don't have shallots)
I added 1 Tbsp red wine to the recipe
6 to 8 large chicken breasts
  Cut the recipe in half for less than 6 breasts

Place chicken and marinade in a large plastic storage bag (Zip-lock, etc) for 24 hours.
Bake chicken on center rack in oven for 45 minutes at 400 degrees or grill till cooked through.  
The chicken comes out moist and tender.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2014)

Good morning, all.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi! I had to go looking for the coffee shop this morning. Good to see it's still here.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 15, 2014)

WOW, close my eyes for 6 hours and the coffee shop is torn down and rebuilt again.........

And on top of that some SOB stole spring....again..............


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 15, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay we're back up and running yet again everybody.  Sorry I wasn't here earlier but hope we don't lose folks in the transition.



Congratulations of your growing success, Foxfyre. Your efforts have created a chain of coffee houses...Three now.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 15, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, everyone.



STOP THIS!!!!  I was going to have cereal....now I want eggs....


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

The parts for the dryer, which were supposed to be here Saturday, finally arrived yesterday.  Everything is back together and the dryer is purring like a contented cat. 
One of the good things that came out of this is the inside of the dryer received a thorough, much needed, cleaning.  This is something I recommend people do at least once a year anyway for fire safety reasons.  If nothing else, unplug the dryer, lift the top and vacuum everything you can reach, remove the vent hose/pipe and vacuum up inside.  If it's the flexible plastic or foil hose replace it as lint builds up inside these vent hoses more so than the rigid metal ones, it's not that expensive.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone.
> ...



Howzabout some Huevos Rancheros?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2014)

Good morning all.  Glad to see the old crowd is gradually shuffling in though we are still missing a whole lot of people who haven't signed in yet.

I really didn't expect this to be a franchise operation when the original Coffee Shop was established years ago.  But I can't figure out what are doing to crash the board that everybody else isn't doing.  Two other threads were larger than us an they haven't been closed.  Oh well, one of those little mysteries of life.

I did finish our federal taxes last night.  Still need to do the state taxes but that will take about 10 minutes.  About 40 degrees about our house, but sunny and going up to about 70 today and then mid to high 70's the rest of the week and into the steady 80's next week.  So I'm glad we'll get our system changed over to cooling next week.  I'm thinking we're all having the last blast of winter this week.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



You know I have to make those for lunch now, don't you?


----------



## pacer (Apr 15, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone.
> ...


Have the cereal, Aqua.  It's much healthier for you.


----------



## 007 (Apr 15, 2014)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR AQUA ATHENA... she is now a MOD!!!! *....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2014)

That's great AquaAthena!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2014)

pacer said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Can I have both?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2014)

007 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR AQUA ATHENA... she is now a MOD!!!! *....



Indeed.  I just glanced at her post and thought something looked difference.  But she has indeed gone yellow, soon to be blue.  And no better choice could have been made as far as I am concerned provided she isn't more scarce in the Coffee Shop as a result.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 15, 2014)

007 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR AQUA ATHENA... she is now a MOD!!!! *....



   

Thank you, baby.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > *CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR AQUA ATHENA... she is now a MOD!!!! *....
> ...



^^^^^ No way. This is the sweetest place in our community.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 15, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Well pick me off'n the floor! Congratulations [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION] well deserved!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



With pancakes, hash browns, bacon, ham, sausage, scrapple, SOS, toast, french toast........ 

(I think I gained 10 pounds just typing that!!!!)


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 15, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thank you, my good friend.


----------



## pacer (Apr 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


You certainly can.  A little cholesterol to go with your calcium.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...


Just need some bread and Tabasco sauce!


----------



## pacer (Apr 15, 2014)

Congratulations, AquaAthena, on your promotion to Moderator.  Good stuff!


----------



## R.D. (Apr 15, 2014)

AA, congratulations sweetie!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 15, 2014)

pacer said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...


I thought so too, however it's a common misconception. Cereal is processed and is made with lots of sugar, especially if sugar is listed as one of the first three ingredients on the box. Eggs on the other hand are natural foods. Most of us prefer them over cereal for breakfast, and they are healthier for us, so it's a win-win situation.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay we're back up and running yet again everybody.  Sorry I wasn't here earlier but hope we don't lose folks in the transition.



i was wondering where this thread went.   damn, phase 3 already  lol


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


There ya go! A man who knows how to eat breakfast! When I was Foxy's neighbor, That was my breakfast 6 or 7 days/week.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



i have almost completely cut out foods with refined sugars and most foods that are really processed.  it absolutely makes a difference in the way you feel,


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Then you're eating the wrong kind of cereal.  Stay away from the crap Post and Kelloggs is pushing and go with all natural.  I like Nature's Path though most people think it tastes like cardboard, (because they eat too much sugar).











This is pretty normal for their product:






Most "main stream" cereals have a carb count in the 40s and 50s due to the sugar content.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2014)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I was thinking dinner.  I like the eggs and bacon part but I don't know what's under the eggs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Green chili (salsa).  You can use the red also.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 15, 2014)

007 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR AQUA ATHENA... she is now a MOD!!!! *....



very cool.  i did not notice that.  congrats Aquaathena


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Thanks.  I should have guessed with the ranchero part.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...


Shredded Wheat (wheat'n bran) is also somewhat good. They don't put any sugar in the cereal. Just need to add some sliced apple or other fruit for sweetness.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I love nutritional labels.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 15, 2014)

007 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR AQUA ATHENA... she is now a MOD!!!! *....


Hat's off to AquaAthena! The mods have added a touch of class to their rank.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

Congratulations Athena.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



But. . . but. . . but. . .it appears to be all fiber with almost no nutritional value????  Why not just take a dose of Metamucil or something like that and then enjoy something that tastes good for breakfast?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Cereal is good to me but I always thought it was too high in carbs.  This is 17 net carbs and if it tastes good, that's a plus.  It's low in calories and salt too.  Too little protein but I can live with that just for breakfast or have some kind of higher protein side.


----------



## 007 (Apr 15, 2014)

I see we have officially been "stickied."


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2014)

Ya'll check out Post No. 2 of the thread that I just edited and updated with the statistics for the Coffee Shop to date.  Will do so again on May 4, the fourth anniversary of the Coffee Shop.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You get the protein from the milk and I always add fresh fruit or raisins to it.  They have a whole range of certified organic products, not just the ones I posted.

Here's some more:


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

I also like Red Mill 7 grain hot cereal and 10 grain pancake and waffle mix plus a whole host of their "flours" et. al.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 15, 2014)

007 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR AQUA ATHENA... she is now a MOD!!!! *....



Congratulations!  This proves that in America a girl really can post her way to the top!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Have you tried the gluten free breakfast bars?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No, I generally don't eat granola/breakfast bars except years ago when I was hiking  a lot.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay we're back up and running yet again everybody.  Sorry I wasn't here earlier but hope we don't lose folks in the transition.
> ...



I know, right?  I've been in all three of them.  I feel old.  Oh wait, it's all happened within a year...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Thank you.  I was gonna say, that's not true of the cereals I eat, and I'm a cereal killer.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's called a "plate".


----------



## 007 (Apr 15, 2014)

OMG ....  ....


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'be been walking in the morning and I just like a little something early.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 15, 2014)

I knew I had a chance to have a trick dog, a Wonder Dog, when I got Daisy the Mutt.  She is a miniature poodle, smart as a whip and heir to those circus dogs on the old Ed Sullivan Show.  I taught her to "Stick 'em up!" and she dances on her rear legs and thrusts her front paws into the air.  When I say "Bang!", she rolls on the floor.  I taught her to "Hide your eyes!" and she covers her face with her front paws.  I count to ten and tell her "Go seek!" and she searches for the little golf ball sized tennis ball with a squeaker I hid somewhere in the living room.  But when I saw this video, I knew we were strictly Ted Mack Amateur Hour material. 

Take a look:

I Still Can't Believe This Is Real! You Will Be STUNNED.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


I've tried pretty much all of the breakfast cereals, including the healthy ones. They are ok as a snack, but for breakfast I prefer bacon & eggs, or ham & eggs, or sausage & eggs with fresh sandwich bread or toast and some hash browns on the side. Along with my espresso, it usually gets me through the morning. Occasionally I may have a second breakfast (like a breakfast burrito), or even a third sometimes. The kid however loves his cereal, his favorite is Frosted Flakes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2014)

007 said:


> OMG ....  .... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07LFBydGjaM



One of the reasons SWA is America's favorite I suppose.   She was great and assisted competently by the fun-loving demonstrator too.  Years ago I was treated some similar to the pre-flight instructions on United when flying out of LA.  Normally most seasoned travelers ignore the pre-flight instructions, but when they make them fun, you pay attention.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2014)

007 said:


> OMG ....  .... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07LFBydGjaM



  How cute was she.  HaHa


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



A lot of that depends on metabolism/nutritional absorption factors and daily work.  If one sits at a desk all day then the lighter fare is usually the way to go, if one is out lugging around 6x6 posts and digging holes all day........ 
As for metabolism/nutritional absorption factors, I know of people who must eat at least 5 times a day.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I enjoy a good cereal every once in awhile, but it does have to have flavor and taste good.  We prefer hot cereals--oatmeal or malt-o-meal or something like that--complimented with  fresh or frozen fruit and a protein.  And I'll admit I do add some sugar because it just tastes better with.  I figure at my age, something has to kill me, but at least I'll enjoy the ride.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




Oooh, I had forgotten all about Huevos Rancheros...now I know what I'll have tomorrow morning...they're so good, with bacon and flour tortillas...love 'em.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...




Nah....you don't want bread with Huevos Rancheros....hot flour tortillas rolled up....ummmm, good....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 15, 2014)

007 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR AQUA ATHENA... she is now a MOD!!!! *....





Good choice Admin....Congratulations AquaAthena............


----------



## Mertex (Apr 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Chopped walnuts go good in oatmeal....and good for you, too.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 15, 2014)

Stop moving the CS on me!


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay we're back up and running yet again everybody. Sorry I wasn't here earlier but hope we don't lose folks in the transition.
> 
> And the statistics so far:
> 
> ...


Hear, hear, Foxfyre! Sorry I was late to the party, but owed my friend Spoonman a rep for all the pictures he put on the Ornithology thread, etc., and first thing I saw in his thread history was a link to the new CS, which was to be my next stop anyways to thank Foxfyre for all her care in tending this wonderful Coffee Shop where everybody meets day and night, and nobody minds if you cry a little about the broken washing machine, broken facial bones in a fall, and suddenly facing doing four jobs instead of one when your partner's health fails and you have to nap more often as old bones heal. 

 I'm so pleased as I glance over the new skyroom in Foxfyre's first post how lovely it is, and hope joy and prosperity visits everyone.

 Congratulations to AquaAthena on becoming a mod and hope it is a good trip for her and her helping hand to keep USMB a fair board. 

 Bringing some snacks for the counter on our first day in the new digs.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Tabasco's kind of a last resort too -- that stuff is way to vinegary. 
Here ya go:




Don't get me wrong, I love vinegar in its place.  I'm soaking some audio connectors in it right now.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm starving now


----------



## Jughead (Apr 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yeah, they would be good too when the eggs are not cooked sunny side up. However, when having eggs sunny side up, regardless if they're cooked with salsa and chili peppers, there's nothing like fresh/soft sandwich bread to dip into the egg.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Speaking of labels, I got the surprise of my life this morning. Somehow, my husband picked up a brand that almost looked like our usual Raisin Bran, but it said "Total" instead of "Two Scoops." When I started reading the information, it had 100% of essential nutrients including Vitamin E which is good for hearts. I thought, "Oh, no, it's crunchy." But it was a good kind of crunchy to the last bite, and didn't hurt my teeth and palate that have been painful since my fall a few weeks back, so I was dreading anything sharp. Also, the raisins were not only large, but plentiful. The nutritionist in me was pleased as well as the Princess-and-the-Pea sensitivities.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I knew I had a chance to have a trick dog, a Wonder Dog, when I got Daisy the Mutt.  She is a miniature poodle, smart as a whip and heir to those circus dogs on the old Ed Sullivan Show.  I taught her to "Stick 'em up!" and she dances on her rear legs and thrusts her front paws into the air.  When I say "Bang!", she rolls on the floor.  I taught her to "Hide your eyes!" and she covers her face with her front paws.  I count to ten and tell her "Go seek!" and she searches for the little golf ball sized tennis ball with a squeaker I hid somewhere in the living room.  But when I saw this video, I knew we were strictly Ted Mack Amateur Hour material.
> 
> Take a look:
> 
> I Still Can't Believe This Is Real! You Will Be STUNNED.



That was awesome, Nosmo.  Like you our little dog (RIP) was sharp as a tack and could do all the normal tricks--sit up, roll over, play dead, etc. and would go get Hombre's slippers immediately when he came in from work, would go get Hombre's cap and coat for him when it was time to go for a walk, etc.  But the dog in that video...wow.

Also just saw this for those of ya'll who are feeling old these days.  Just goes to show that age is just a number as you watch Simon Cowell go from yawns to cheers on Britain's Got Talent:

This 79-Year-Old Grandma Will Stun You With Her Salsa-Dancing Skills - 9GAG.tv


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Yup, Thrashers, the original boardwalk fries!!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2014)

One more video today--takes a few minutes to watch as a very short mini movie--but this one is for all you romantics.  I absolutely loved this:

This Heartwarming Little Story Reminds Us That Sometimes All We Need Is A Sign - 9GAG.tv


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

Tomorrows breakfast is Chorizo and eggs.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Tomorrows breakfast is Chorizo and eggs.



For one right?

Years ago we were visiting our daughter in Palo Alto and she had to work so Hombre and I decided to drive into San Francisco and spend the day sight seeing or whatever.  It was early morning and we were hungry and we saw the golden arches of what is probably San Francisco's only McDonalds?  So we got off the freeway at the next exit and could no longer see the golden arches and there seemed to be no access to go back that way off the freeway.  

So, completely lost, we continued on through a part residential, part commercial neighborhood until voila, we would up at a commerical pier on the bay.  By this time we were famished, and we noted a little hole in the wall restaurant--no decor, the seating was bench style picnic tables, and the smallest breakfast on a limited menu was three eggs plus hot biscuits, ham, sausage, bacon, potatoes, etc.!!!  This place catered to longshoremen and nobody else.  But we ordered breakfast and I still recall it fondly as one of the best I ever had.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 15, 2014)

Now this guy is good, but at the 1:25 mark he proves his concentration powers or that he's gay....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqziQX7eEv0]Venom Trickshots II- Episode III: Sexy Pool Trick Shots in Germany (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


>



  Palindromes rule!  And if you miss it this year come back again in 13 months


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay, it took some time but the sausage bar is ready.






Don't know why but the first image didn't show up.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



You don't use Tabasco on Huevos Rancheros....you use tomato/chile salsa.....

Salsa:
Mix together tomato, onion, chili pepper, garlic, lemon juice, lemon zest and cilantro. Reserve 2 T per serving for this recipe, and refigerate the rest for later use.


Should look like this...before you heat it up....and spread over eggs...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



We normally make up about 20 quarts at a time..... using Mrs O's grandmothers recipe...
For those that Don't know Mrs O is Texmex with a touch of Apache thrown in....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 15, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



She must make it pretty good if she's Texmex.....
Yep, you can't buy stuff that tastes as good as homemade.  I make it by batches all summer long, using my own tomatoes - doesn't last long.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay we're back up and running yet again everybody.  Sorry I wasn't here earlier but hope we don't lose folks in the transition.
> ...



Congrats on being orange, [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]! There is no escape!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2014)

007 said:


> I see we have officially been "stickied."



Bout damn time. If there are no recent posts, I just hit the lounge and come here through the sticky.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 15, 2014)

Amazing.  its not only snowing, but its sticking


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2014)

I had snowflakes with clear blue sky a while ago.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I had snowflakes with clear blue sky a while ago.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 15, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I knew I had a chance to have a trick dog, a Wonder Dog, when I got Daisy the Mutt.  She is a miniature poodle, smart as a whip and heir to those circus dogs on the old Ed Sullivan Show.  I taught her to "Stick 'em up!" and she dances on her rear legs and thrusts her front paws into the air.  When I say "Bang!", she rolls on the floor.  I taught her to "Hide your eyes!" and she covers her face with her front paws.  I count to ten and tell her "Go seek!" and she searches for the little golf ball sized tennis ball with a squeaker I hid somewhere in the living room.  But when I saw this video, I knew we were strictly Ted Mack Amateur Hour material.
> 
> Take a look:
> 
> I Still Can't Believe This Is Real! You Will Be STUNNED.



Taco was a little slow to absorb his training.  I think it was the language barrier.  Every time I told him to "sit" he would shit.  He finally managed to get it right but not before Stanley Steemer paid us several visits.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 15, 2014)

I guess I will go upstairs and take a shower and go to bed.  Have to take Mrs. BBD to the doctor for a routine check-up tomorrow morning.  The appointment is at 1030 so I better stop at the bank on the way because as usual, I will have to take her out to lunch afterwards.  I think she schedules these appointments around lunch time.  I've noticed she never schedules a mid-afternoon appointment.


----------



## 007 (Apr 15, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Now this guy is good, but at the 1:25 mark he proves his concentration powers or that he's gay....
> 
> Venom Trickshots II- Episode III: Sexy Pool Trick Shots in Germany (HD) - YouTube



OMFG... that is AWESOME!!! I shot a lot of pool in my day. I was good at it. One talent that I really did get half way good at. I could end up in the money in just about any tournament I entered. There was a few trick shots I could make too. SIMPLE compared to what that dude was doing. I had a couple McDermott pool cues, a Predator, but my favorite was my old Viking. Not the fanciest or the most expensive by a long shot, but it just had a good feel. Haven't shot pool for a long time now, years, but that made me want to shoot again. 

Incredible video, Ollie, and the babe is smokin'...!


----------



## 007 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well what the... I blew right past my 30,000 posts milestone by 1,875 and never even noticed.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2014)

007 said:


> Well what the... I blew right past my 30,000 posts milestone by 1,875 and never even noticed.



Same thing happened to me, only I beat you by eight years, give-or-take.


----------



## 007 (Apr 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well what the... I blew right past my 30,000 posts milestone by 1,875 and never even noticed.
> ...



Yeah I'm a fossil here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I'm listening to the local news from Madison, WI, and they say that Madison was just voted "the greenest city in America," which means the best transit, the most bike paths, foot paths and alternate forms of commuting. Well whoopdie freakin' doo... I'm still happy as hell I don't live there.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 15, 2014)

Sweet! Nice to see things are back in order.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2014)

I've been out of rep for hours.  I suppose it will be back in the morning?

By the way, could one of you photoshop artists re-do the Coffee Shop Owl in my sig line so it says USMB Coffee Shop III?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Marg&#8217;s mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogo&#8217;s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawk&#8217;s mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomi&#8217;s Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheila&#8217;s sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherry&#8217;s Mom, 
BDBoop and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Becki&#8217;s hubby,
Mrs. Bloodrock
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 16, 2014)

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Grandma (Apr 16, 2014)

Howdy!

I'm in & out today. I'm going to have some eggs over easy with bacon and buttered soft bread in a few. And coffee. Lots of coffee.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 16, 2014)

I hate it when I have a really great class, and then a terrible class the very next day. Nothing went right for me tonight. Nothing at all. I felt so stupid. Tomorrow is Thursday, so its a Tracy class, and it better be good, I need another good class!


----------



## 007 (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I've been out of rep for hours.  I suppose it will be back in the morning?


Go to your user CP, look at your "rep given" panel, count back twenty and look at the time, that's when you'll get rep back 24 hours later.



Foxfyre said:


> By the way, could one of you photoshop artists re-do the Coffee Shop Owl in my sig line so it says USMB Coffee Shop III?


You want an all new pic or the same one with the new logo?


----------



## 007 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yea or Nay?





The options are limitless...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 16, 2014)

007 said:


> Yea or Nay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's so cute.


----------



## 007 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea or Nay?
> ...



I was kind of working towards getting a fox in the picture because the CS is Foxfyre's baby, but I know she only wants USMB Coffee Shop III in text.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 16, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I hate it when I have a really great class, and then a terrible class the very next day. Nothing went right for me tonight. Nothing at all. I felt so stupid. Tomorrow is Thursday, so its a Tracy class, and it better be good, I need another good class!



There are still residual effects of that full moon.  It's a phenomenon, nurses find they have more activitity in the ER during a full moon also, police know they are in for busier nights when this occurs.

Things are a little rougher but this too shall pass.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 16, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and happy Hump-Day!


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








Hugh Grant


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 16, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Kate Winslet


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 16, 2014)

And in lieu of a Pol pic (they are not as easy to find as you might think...  ) - a fun pic:








Even Hulks have to drink coffee!!


----------



## R.D. (Apr 16, 2014)

007 said:


> Well what the... I blew right past my 30,000 posts milestone by 1,875 and never even noticed.



My post count jumped almost 200 yesterday, Pogo made fun of Tabasco and it snowed lat night..


----------



## 007 (Apr 16, 2014)

Coffee Shop III design #2...


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Who wanted two eggs, sunny side up?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 16, 2014)

007 said:


> Coffee Shop III design #2...






Cool!!!


----------



## 007 (Apr 16, 2014)

Coffee Shop III design #3, kind of a departure... these are all very simply designs...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 16, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

How about this for Coffee Shop III:


----------



## 007 (Apr 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> How about this for Coffee Shop III:



It still says Coffee Shop II on it.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

007 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > How about this for Coffee Shop III:
> ...


Oh yes I forgot about that.  I'll work on it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 16, 2014)

007 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > How about this for Coffee Shop III:
> ...



Change the numbering.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

How about this?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> How about this?



Not bad pacer but it may have to change for part 4 down the road, LOL.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > How about this?
> ...


Thank you Wolf.  I think I'd be able to make a "V" out of two of the "II"s and rearrange the Coffee cups so there are four.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)

Another strange weekend looms for me. Off Thursday, Saturday and Monday.

Please pray for my dear sister. She's being scoped on Friday, and they won't let her eat from now until then! And she's diabetic. I kind of can't believe they think this is a good idea.   Please pray that her sugars hold steady.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Reminds me of Avg-Joe's avatar pets.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Another strange weekend looms for me. Off Thursday, Saturday and Monday.
> 
> Please pray for my dear sister. She's being scoped on Friday, and they won't let her eat from now until then! And she's diabetic. I kind of can't believe they think this is a good idea.   Please pray that her sugars hold steady.



Meds or insulin?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Another strange weekend looms for me. Off Thursday, Saturday and Monday.
> ...



Meds.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



She'll be ok.  If it starts going too low, they'll let her have some juice, 15 grams every 15 minutes until she's stable.  Tell her to keep checking it and call the doc when she needs to.  Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 16, 2014)

When I was in the shower this morning I was thinking how nice it would be if my shower was a lot like the  car wash.  There could be a cycle where the soap is mixed with the water and then a rinse cycle.  When you are all done just hit a button and a high powered air blower gets you dried off all over.  Seems like it would save a lot of time and Mrs. BBD wouldn't have to wash so many towels and wash cloths.  I should give this more thought and see if Mrs. BBD would like me to remodel the shower a little bit...

Enough of this.  Must be getting ready to carry Mrs. BBD for her doctor's appointment.  See you all a little later on.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well what the... I blew right past my 30,000 posts milestone by 1,875 and never even noticed.
> ...



you know what, i have absolutyely no idea what my post count even is.  I'll have to look at this post


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 16, 2014)

so we went from near 80 and sunny to 23 and 2" of snow last night.   a wicked cold wind too.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Thanks, I feel better. We're very close.

I will let her know.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 16, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/HMDlZHdKMqk]Brian Regan- Why Dogs Bark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 007 (Apr 16, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> so we went from near 80 and sunny to 23 and 2" of snow last night.   a wicked cold wind too.



Hey... IT'S SPRING! ... 

We set a record the other day at 18, which was set back in 1928. It got up to 35 for the high, which is the average LOW.

The winter from HELL is what this is.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mornin' all.  I'd say good morning but I was up for an hour in the middle of the night, sinus drainage, waiting for the sinus rinse to completely clear everything, I'm tired.  Have a day of major cleaning ahead of me then have to determine if we head up to the Springs tonight after the wife gets off work or head up early in the morning, she has a dental appointment, root canal.  We have another storm coming in tonight and depending on were one lives it's going to be either rain, rain/snow mix or just snow.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 16, 2014)

Free chess game, play against a computer.

Free Chess


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2014)

Looking through the fridge and way in the back was half a cabbage from a while ago, still good and half a large onion.  Guess what I'm having for breakfast......  Sauteing the cabbage, onion with garlic, salt and pepper in canola butter right now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

007 said:


> Yea or Nay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh, that is really cute.  But let's stick with the owl as I don't want the Coffee Shop to be my (Foxfyre's) place but it belongs to all of us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

007 said:


> Coffee Shop III design #2...



I like this one too, but it just doesn't have the pizzazz of the original owl.  And it of course needs to be downsized to fit the maximum 10 lines (?) for a sig line.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 16, 2014)

FWIW Foxy, there's an owl in the "post a new avatar" thread for you.... I'm not a photoshopper but if this is useful...




I put one up for BBD too...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> FWIW Foxy, there's an owl in the "post a new avatar" thread for you.... I'm not a photoshopper but if this is useful...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   Thanks Pogo but an owl avatar is sort of Lumpy's thing.  That would be perfect for him.  I do use the Owl as a mascot for my fantasy teams, and in real life I am the "Owlperson" but here it is all fox.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Is there a reason you ignored my suggestion, Foxfyre?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW Foxy, there's an owl in the "post a new avatar" thread for you.... I'm not a photoshopper but if this is useful...
> ...



Ah, OK well I was thinking of the CS logo which is an owl, but it's hard to beat being made out of coffee beans.

Nevertheless... if any of these work for ya:




























Off to the dentist with me...


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> Is there a reason you ignored my suggestion, Foxfyre?


I apologize Foxfyre.  I got up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> How about this for Coffee Shop III:



Ah, I just now saw this Pacer.  Sorry.  But the 3rd cup put in there is just a bit too much aesthetically I think.  But otherwise good except that it needs to be III and not II.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> Is there a reason you ignored my suggestion, Foxfyre?



Why?? Was it an egg frying?    Oh! I get it....bacon frying?!!?!?!?   

Just popping into my fave place to say good morning to all my buds here. I missed you yesterday....typing all day to thank nice ppl for sweet things they said. 


I'll run through some posts here to see what Foxy is looking for...


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > How about this for Coffee Shop III:
> ...


I did insert III but if you think 3 cups is too much, I'll remove it.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > How about this for Coffee Shop III:
> ...



Oh that is AWESOME!!!  Loved it. Guessing you are looking for something to represent the new franchise???   

I'll read more.....


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



What a talent you are, Pacer. I am so glad you are here....


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea or Nay?
> ...



OOHHH I LOVE that one! It couldn't be more perfect. It has all the elements of feel-good things...color, image, and Foxfyre!   How fun, that one....


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Thank you, Aqua.  I love being creative.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Here is the logo with "III" but I agree with Aqua, the pic with the fox is perfect.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Yeah that's good and the right size without the third cup.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

I maintained the same measurements as your current owl.  It would be my pleasure if you used the revised version in your signature block.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have half the house piled in a corner while I wet mop the floors.  The dusting is mostly done, the furniture polished, the dishes drying and the cats furtively sniffing around to check everything out.  

I'll make somebody a good wife someday.......


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea or Nay?
> ...



It is so cute, Foxy.  Your name is synonymous with the coffee shop but that doesn't mean everyone doesn't feel right at home anyway.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Thanks Sarah but I have really resisted the Coffee Shop and Foxfyre being synonymous because I want ya'll to feel more than right at home.  I want you to see this thread as your own and to treat it as such.  ((hugs))   I don't mind being the chief administrator to take care of the remodels and rebuilds.


----------



## 007 (Apr 16, 2014)

I like this one too, and I can assure you Foxy, NO ONE here is going to think you're on some kind of "LOOK AT ME" trip if there's a little fox in the CS logo. So what if there is... YOU'VE EARNED IT.





But, it's up to you... you want the other one, it's your choice.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

007 said:


> I like this one too, and I can assure you Foxy, NO ONE here is going to think you're on some kind of "LOOK AT ME" trip if there's a little fox in the CS logo. So what if there is... YOU'VE EARNED IT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw thanks sweetie.  But I am just really uncomfortable with this being "Foxfyre's place" yanno?  There is no way that it would ever have been the phenomenon it has been without all of you guys.  I don't mind administrating it at all--that is a pure labor of love--and of course I am naturally protective of it as most of us are.  But without all of the great people who show up here, there wouldn't be any point.

I figured with so many similar threads opening up, this one will gradually fade and go away.  But so long as all our great old friends keep coming, and new friends keep coming in, I'm on board. 

I think for now, let's just keep the coffee bean owl.  It is personalized enough to be me without being obvious about it.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Pick me!  Pick me!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> Pick me!  Pick me!



LOL.  Done and done.  Thanks everybody.

One of these days we'll change logos again, but this one just seems right for us at this time.  ((hugs)) to all.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeez!
I'm gone for two days and then everything exciting happens. 
I have been very busy with Doctor appointments for hubby and dealing with the sale of our old bank and dealing with the new one and all things that go along with it.  very frustrating at times.
I am happy with Coffee Shop III and like that we will keep the owl.
I now have about 13 pages of catching up to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

Okay everybody, in the process of changing my sig line, I failed to copy the coding I had before and now don't know how to do it.

Can somebody provide me the exact coding I need to paste in the signature box to do this?




*ENTER THE COFFEE SHOP HERE*

If you make it so they can click on both the owl and the link to get to the opening post of the thread, that would be great.  Sorry I'm so untechie on this stuff but I've just never learned how to do that.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

This should work.  "Quote" my post and copy the entire link *OR* right click on the pic, go to properties, copy the URL address, and post into your signature block.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I like this one too, and I can assure you Foxy, NO ONE here is going to think you're on some kind of "LOOK AT ME" trip if there's a little fox in the CS logo. So what if there is... YOU'VE EARNED IT.
> ...



Marketing 101, if you have a successful brand image, don't change it.   the most recognize brand logos in the world  are reconizable without words.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> This should work.  "Quote" my post and copy the entire link *OR* right click on the pic, go to properties, copy the URL address, and post into your signature block.


OOPS!  Wrong one.  Hold on.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Here is it, Foxfyre.  Quote this post and copy the entire link into your signature block.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks Pacer, but I not only want the photo to be a button link, but I also want the text as shown beside the photo as a link.  Can you code that for me too?

Finished product would look like this but be functional:




*ENTER THE COFFEE SHOP HERE*


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Thanks Pacer, but I not only want the photo to be a button link, but I also want the text as shown beside the photo as a link.  Can you code that for me too?
> 
> Finished product would look like this but be functional:
> 
> ...


Give me a sec.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote this post and copy the entire address into your signature block.



*ENTER THE COFFEE SHOP HERE*


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> Quote this post and copy the entire address into your signature block.
> 
> 
> 
> *ENTER THE COFFEE SHOP HERE*



That did it and it works beautifully.  Thanks so much.  ((Hugs))


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Alright!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

Okay, you know how usually you can't remember your dreams except in very vague terms when you first wake up?  And then after awhile don't remember them at all?

Well the one I had before waking up this morning is still with me and I can't shake it.  So ya'll who are into dream analysis, help me out here.

I was a young woman and single again.  And I was a candidate on the TV show "The Bachelorette."   And I fell madly in love with one of the bachelors. . . .except I was having a terrible time remembering his name or his face.  And as I was frantically trying to remember who he was, I woke up.

What does that mean?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh, and he doesn't check in here much, but I couldn't let the day pass without wishing my hubby a happy birthday today:


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday to your husband and best wishes to you both for the Easter holidays.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 16, 2014)

Let's party like it's 1959! 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J70R0t9PA0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J70R0t9PA0[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 16, 2014)

*Happy Birthday Hombre!

Have a great day and hope you're feeling better*.​


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to your husband and best wishes to you both for the Easter holidays.



Yo Pacer, got to update your CS link in your siggie!

Use this one!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/349795-usmb-coffee-shop-iii.html


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, you know how usually you can't remember your dreams except in very vague terms when you first wake up?  And then after awhile don't remember them at all?
> 
> Well the one I had before waking up this morning is still with me and I can't shake it.  So ya'll who are into dream analysis, help me out here.
> 
> ...



It means that you have forgotten to do something important...like file your taxes! 

No, seriously, I don't have a clue!


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday to your husband and best wishes to you both for the Easter holidays.
> ...


Thank you, Derideo.  You have to update the image of the owl to read Coffee Shop III.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Touche!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, you know how usually you can't remember your dreams except in very vague terms when you first wake up?  And then after awhile don't remember them at all?
> ...



Me either, and I usually do have a theory about vivid dreams.  But not this one.  It is completely mystifying to me.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday Hombre


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

Okay, off to the showers with me and get dressed for Hombre's birthday dinner outing tonight.  But for ya'll who will be staying in this evening, here's a suggestion for dinner from a meat market that might consider hiring a proof reader:


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, you know how usually you can't remember your dreams except in very vague terms when you first wake up?  And then after awhile don't remember them at all?
> 
> Well the one I had before waking up this morning is still with me and I can't shake it.  So ya'll who are into dream analysis, help me out here.
> 
> ...



As a person who has experience in this area I shall explain your dream to you.  What it means is that within the next week, you will win the lottery if you buy the appropriate ticket.  You can trust me on this.  I've stayed at Holiday Inn Express many times.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I was a young woman and single again.  And I was a candidate on the TV show "The Bachelorette."   And I fell madly in love with one of the bachelors. . . .except I was having a terrible time remembering his name or his face.  And as I was frantically trying to remember who he was, I woke up.
> 
> What does that mean?


It means someone from your past has tapped into your consciousness in the form of a dream and is trying to connect.  You cannot see this person's face because your subconscious mind is telling you, you don't want to see it, so as not to complicate your life.  Something along those lines.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 16, 2014)

I got one of the Top Ten Worst Haircuts of my life today.  I don't have that much hair left to cut anymore, but what's there shouldn't look as bad as Larry Fine's hair.

One ear is covered up a little more than the other, the back is uneven and my cow lick is more pronounced than ever.  I think I made my first mistake when I told the 'stylist' to not make me look too Republican.  Well, she did!  I look like one of the original Mercury Astronauts after they have insulted the NASA barber.

What's the difference between a great haircut and a lousy one?  About three weeks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, you know how usually you can't remember your dreams except in very vague terms when you first wake up?  And then after awhile don't remember them at all?
> 
> Well the one I had before waking up this morning is still with me and I can't shake it.  So ya'll who are into dream analysis, help me out here.
> 
> ...


Probably has something to do with what we were discussing in the last PMs about age and perceived personal image.  Most likely it triggered something in your subconscious, maybe a love never realized.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday to "Mr Hombre".........


many happy returns......


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I got one of the Top Ten Worst Haircuts of my life today.  I don't have that much hair left to cut anymore, but what's there shouldn't look as bad as Larry Fine's hair.
> 
> One ear is covered up a little more than the other, the back is uneven and my cow lick is more pronounced than ever.  I think I made my first mistake when I told the 'stylist' to not make me look too Republican.  Well, she did!  I look like one of the original Mercury Astronauts after they have insulted the NASA barber.
> 
> What's the difference between a great haircut and a lousy one?  About three weeks.



That's one reason I go with the military cut, other than being truly "wash and wear" it impossible to screw it up.  Besides I have barber's electric shears and do it myself, saves me tons of money.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I got one of the Top Ten Worst Haircuts of my life today.  I don't have that much hair left to cut anymore, but what's there shouldn't look as bad as Larry Fine's hair.
> 
> One ear is covered up a little more than the other, the back is uneven and my cow lick is more pronounced than ever.  I think I made my first mistake when I told the 'stylist' to not make me look too Republican.  Well, she did!  I look like one of the original Mercury Astronauts after they have insulted the NASA barber.
> 
> What's the difference between a great haircut and a lousy one?  About three weeks.



Whoa!!!   No politics in the Coffee Shop!!!   Space talk is okay though.  

And sorry about the haircut.  But pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Another strange weekend looms for me. Off Thursday, Saturday and Monday.
> 
> Please pray for my dear sister. She's being scoped on Friday, and they won't let her eat from now until then! And she's diabetic. I kind of can't believe they think this is a good idea.   Please pray that her sugars hold steady.


''


That makes no sense whatsoever! Do they know she is diabetic? 

Positive vibes for a good outcome!


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 16, 2014)

I had heard about Ziosk in the trade papers.  Ziosk is  a menu, entertainment, drink reordering, and way to pay your bill.  I  used one at Chilis for lunch today.​



​ 
Frankly, it looks like a gimmick to me that eliminates  employee jobs.  They have also retrained their staff to say "I did that  for you."  Right, I told the waiter to chop up my fajita meat because I  am a skeptical from a time that I choked on a piece of fajita steak.  

But, "I did that for you." sounded like a way to bump the tip.  I have  always thought tipping was a racket, a way to get me to pay a  restaurant's staff.  Do I tip the checker at the the grocery store, or  the mailman?  Do your job, and get your hand out of my wallet!

When you use the Ziosk to pay your bill with a credit card, it is  automatically set up to add a 20% tip.  If you want to tip less, you  have to scroll back on the screen in front of your guests.  

I tried the trivia game on the Ziosk to see what it was all about, and  they charged me 99 cents on my bill for the privilege!  Five stupid  questions like "Who stars on the _David Letterman Show_?"

To top it off Chili's has changed their menu, which includes changing  the marinade on the fajitas, and removing beef fajitas from the "Two eat  for $20."

Well, Mr. Chili, you have lost my business.  The only reason I eat at  Chili's is because I have a business lunch every third Wednesday, and a  Chili's restaurant is close to his office.  He happens to think your  fajita marinade was great. And, I have not even mentioned how Chili's  portions keep shrinking.  Well, now it is gone, and I can take him to a  real Mexican Restaurant built on old family recipes for about the same  money.  

So, screw you and your marketing geniuses for fixing something that was  not broken to squeeze a few more pennies out of me.  Mr. Chili, you are  out of touch with reality, and you will pay for it.  And, by the way  your food is mediocre.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I like this one too, and I can assure you Foxy, NO ONE here is going to think you're on some kind of "LOOK AT ME" trip if there's a little fox in the CS logo. So what if there is... YOU'VE EARNED IT.
> ...



I would like our Coffee Shop Owl Logo much better if the owl was wearing either a Washington Redskins football jersey or a Green Bay Packer's football jersey.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> FWIW Foxy, there's an owl in the "post a new avatar" thread for you.... I'm not a photoshopper but if this is useful...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you look at the dog's nose very carefully you will see the image of the State of Idaho.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 16, 2014)

Off to work this morning, then class tonight. Going to be a long day. First I am going to head to the Medicare offices and try to get myself some money back from the consult I had a week ago.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a friend / associate who is also an unbelievably good photographer, you can see a lot of his stuff HERE.

The menus are in German, but if you go to "Natur" you then see three sub-menus:

Landschaft - Landscape

Pflanzen - Plants

Tiere - Animals.

The photos are just unbelievably well made.

Here are some examples of his work:






(Koala Bear, Duisburger Zoo, 2010)






(Dog from 4 angles)

And absolutely my favorite:






Camel in Africa.  He has this one blown-up and it hangs at his place.  Just an amazing photo.


Just some really wonderful photography to lighten your day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I'm ok with that as long as the owl speaks German.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 16, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I got one of the Top Ten Worst Haircuts of my life today.  I don't have that much hair left to cut anymore, but what's there shouldn't look as bad as Larry Fine's hair.
> ...



I saved money by just not cutting my hair at all.


----------



## oldfart (Apr 16, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I got one of the Top Ten Worst Haircuts of my life today.  I don't have that much hair left to cut anymore, but what's there shouldn't look as bad as Larry Fine's hair.
> 
> One ear is covered up a little more than the other, the back is uneven and my cow lick is more pronounced than ever.  I think I made my first mistake when I told the 'stylist' to not make me look too Republican.  Well, she did!  I look like one of the original Mercury Astronauts after they have insulted the NASA barber.
> 
> What's the difference between a great haircut and a lousy one?  About three weeks.



You have hair?  I just go to the barbershop to get my ears weed-whacked.  And my eyebrows mowed.  There was so little to cut off on the top of my head, the barber threw in a straight razor neck shave for free.  Always look for the strop or steam cabinet in choosing a barber.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


----------



## Jughead (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh, and he doesn't check in here much, but I couldn't let the day pass without wishing my hubby a happy birthday today:


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Apr 16, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I got one of the Top Ten Worst Haircuts of my life today.  I don't have that much hair left to cut anymore, but what's there shouldn't look as bad as Larry Fine's hair.
> 
> One ear is covered up a little more than the other, the back is uneven and my cow lick is more pronounced than ever.  I think I made my first mistake when I told the 'stylist' to not make me look too Republican.  Well, she did!  I look like one of the original Mercury Astronauts after they have insulted the NASA barber.
> 
> What's the difference between a great haircut and a lousy one?  About three weeks.


I have a regular barber, so he knows how to cut my hair. A bad haircut wouldn't bother me if it were to happen. It's only hair, so it'll grow back. If that's all, I consider myself lucky. What I do mind is getting clipped on the ear with the electric clippers. It's happened on occasion, and not only is it painful, especially after the barber apologizes and adds alcohol to disinfect the wound, but it's embarrassing as well. It's no fun walking around with blood on the tip of your ear. Putting a band-aid there would just look too silly!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxy & Hombre...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 16, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW Foxy, there's an owl in the "post a new avatar" thread for you.... I'm not a photoshopper but if this is useful...
> ...



I don't see Idaho, but I do see about a thousand Iowas...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday Hombre.  I wish you many many more!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 16, 2014)

Good night everybody.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 16, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I like this one too, and I can assure you Foxy, NO ONE here is going to think you're on some kind of "LOOK AT ME" trip if there's a little fox in the CS logo. So what if there is... YOU'VE EARNED IT.
> ...



Not a chance...remember that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2014)

Felicidades en tu día, Hombre!


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 16, 2014)

Good lord, when it wouldn't let me post on the old coffee shop, I was worried I had said something wrong and got banned! Good thing I noticed the "closed" sign before I went insane wondering what I did. 

Is there any particular reason the old shop got closed down? Too many posts and stuff?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Good lord, when it wouldn't let me post on the old coffee shop, I was worried I had said something wrong and got banned! Good thing I noticed the "closed" sign before I went insane wondering what I did.
> 
> Is there any particular reason the old shop got closed down? Too many posts and stuff?



LOL, no you're more than okay CR.  Welcome back.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 17, 2014)

Blah. 

Closings & Delays


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Mrs. Bloodrock
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 17, 2014)

Interesting class tonight. Got there at 5pm to wait for Tracy, found a heap of other people out the front, also waiting. There was a karate demonstration at the local shopping centre today and the four kids waiting were apparently told to wait for the kids class. They'd been waiting since twenty to (you get there 20 mins early) five, even though kids classes don't run during school holidays. Whoever was there should have educated themselves and known that, but obviously they didn't have a clue and probably had no business signing people up.

We lost two potential students because they had been waiting too long, but the other two stayed and when Tracy arrived, she didn't even recognise the name of the Sensei who signed them up. Neither did I - he's certainly not from Bendigo. 

The two kids who stayed had fun - one of them wanted to do the kids class - she'd just turned nine, and spent her birthday money on signing herself up so I really hope she enjoyed herself and comes back next week.

.........................................

Then I got home and discovered that mum wasn't home because she is at the hospital with nana, who had a heart attack today. No word on her condition right now, hopefully it was a mild attack and not a severe one. I've just lost gran, I have one grandparent left and I can't lose them all in just a few weeks, can I?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 17, 2014)

I know there are some Mahjong players here, I like it just to wind down.  I found a good one with several different layouts and cute relaxing music to go with it.

247 Mahjong


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning, Everyone.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2014)

Good morning, all.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, all.




Good morning, Jake!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good Thursday to all of you.

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee (a favorite of mine):






Pamela Anderson


That could maybe get the blood flowing among the gents this morning.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Jack Nickolson


Coffee and Watermelon!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

Not a pol, but a person really worth noting:








A relatively young Steve Jobs - 1955-2011 (Apple).


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 17, 2014)

good morning.  meetings all morning so i'll catch you all sometime in hte afternoon


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, all.
> ...



Morning, Stat.  How's the weather there?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





Today is, as the German's love to say "Postkarten-perfekt" - so perfect, you can put a photo of it on a postcard.

In between business appointments, I already took the pooch for a long way at a nearby nature area that also houses the most northerly wine vineyards in Germany. She loves to go play there.

Couldn't ask for a better day, [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION].

How is the weather out your way?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 17, 2014)

Good morning to all!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and a good Thursday to all of you.
> 
> Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee (a favorite of mine):
> 
> ...



That would be a  YES!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll never forget this interview with Kevin Oleary:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIYDUhLdF3I]Kevin O'Leary: Steve Jobs was the "toughest bastard" ever - YouTube[/ame]

Kevin O'Leary: Steve Jobs was the "toughest bastard" ever


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone, and a good Thursday to all of you.
> ...







Oh, look, when I quote your post, her pic shows up AGAIN!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, everyone.



That looks good, pacer.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



High sixties today, no rain, some haze and a bit of smog.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Sounds pretty good. Hoping for good weather for my little one, she comes to visit Papa starting Saturday evening and will stay till Tuesday - and I am sure she will want to be outdoors with her new scooter... !!!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> good morning.  meetings all morning so i'll catch you all sometime in hte afternoon



Travel safe! We got hit by another snow bomb.


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone.
> ...


Thank you, Jake.  I can't make out what is beside the toast.  Is it ham?


----------



## R.D. (Apr 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Looks like a muffin to me. Mmmm, I love fried eggs


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Fried ham, eggs face up with split yolks, a glazed raisin cinnamon bagle, and fruit slices, I think.


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

Coffee tastes good this morning.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 17, 2014)

007 said:


> I like this one too, and I can assure you Foxy, NO ONE here is going to think you're on some kind of "LOOK AT ME" trip if there's a little fox in the CS logo. So what if there is... YOU'VE EARNED IT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right! I like it better when people personalize their businesses. Also it is well-know in business that if you, the owner, does your own advertising, on radio or TV, it attracts more business than if you hired an actor or unfamiliar face to promote it. People identify with an owner promoting their business and something in them, wants to help. 

Your "foxy" avi will personalize your place of business and lend credibility to it as ppl will expect you to take even greater pride in it and better care of them.  It makes them want even more, _to come on in. _

JMHO.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, everyone.



Are you making these videos yourself?


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone.
> ...


I find them on the internet.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



They're so weird and funny.    I can't say it's how I cook, I'm much, much slower than that.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 17, 2014)

R.D. said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



It does look like a blueberry muffin.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I like this one too, and I can assure you Foxy, NO ONE here is going to think you're on some kind of "LOOK AT ME" trip if there's a little fox in the CS logo. So what if there is... YOU'VE EARNED IT.
> ...



I definitely see Foxy's point though.  It's admirably humble.  And I like that.  Besides, the owl made outta coffee beans is already a recognized "brand", if we're selling anything.

Hey, maybe the two could be integrated.  Said the idle coffee drinker with no photoshop skills.


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


It's not really fast, Sarah.  It appears each segment (cracking the egg, pushing down the toaster lever, serving eggs on plate) was video'd separately and spliced together.  Isn't technology wonderful?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I like this one too, and I can assure you Foxy, NO ONE here is going to think you're on some kind of "LOOK AT ME" trip if there's a little fox in the CS logo. So what if there is... YOU'VE EARNED IT.
> ...



I appreciate that, but balance a concept of "Foxy's Place" against the concept of a universal meeting place that we all mutually share and own, I prefer to go with the mutually owned concept.  And again, those who know me well know that the owl has its own significance in relating to me personally too.  It just isn't so obvious.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2014)

And good morning everybody.  A bright blue sunny day in Albuquerque that I hope will be productive.  I'm trying to get the house clean enough to have a cleaning service come in for a good spring cleaning.    (And I'm guessing some of you might even know why that makes sense.  )


----------



## R.D. (Apr 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  A bright blue sunny day in Albuquerque that I hope will be productive.  I'm trying to get the house clean enough to have a cleaning service come in for a good spring cleaning.    (And I'm guessing some of you might even know why that makes sense.  )



 not me


----------



## peach174 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thursday Morning grin!


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



i kind of like the little owl thing.  it has kind of grown on me and IMO, even though it is relatively new, it is starting to symbolize the CS.   

Am i the only one here who doesn't drink coffee


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Dajjal (Apr 17, 2014)

Quelle est la date aujourd'hui?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2014)

Spring cleaning, going through closets, and have two blue recycling boxes full of "declutter" electronics and pc equipment we are going to drop off at the UofU declutter site.

How do we collect all this stuff?


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yes, the important thing here, is for Foxy to do what _she is comfortable with._ That in itself, is the first step in the right direction.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Spring cleaning, going through closets, and have two blue recycling boxes full of "declutter" electronics and pc equipment we are going to drop off at the UofU declutter site.
> 
> How do we collect all this stuff?



_Time marches on_ and what was hot yesterday, is a dinosaur today...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



No, you aren't the only one who doesn't drink coffee.  But that is pretty inclusive too.  All three Coffee Shops have included this phrase in the OP:

". . . .come in to enjoy an *adult beverage** or a hot cup of coffee* and a piece of pie *or whatever comforts your soul*, and let's just enjoy each other.​
I figure there is something for everybody.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 17, 2014)

A few months ago I decided to clear out all my junk. It ended up being two van loads,
and I still have five old computers I could not bring myself to throw away.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> A few months ago I decided to clear out all my junk. It ended up being two van loads,
> and I still have five old computers I could not bring myself to throw away.



I can so relate Dajjal.  There is so much stuff in this house that we need to throw away or give away, but we always have in the back of our mind that we might need that and then we wouldn't have it.  But if you can clean or remove the hard drives from those old computers, I presume the U.K. is no different than here--there are lots of folks who would love to have them to raid for parts or use the cases or use for training of personnel, etc.  Good Will here, for instance, will take all kinds of stuff like that.


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2014)

Have a "Song of the South" VHS original blue case collector's cover.

Didn't know I had that.  I think I held it for a college professor bud now dead.  Some of the faculty at UT would go incensed about it.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 17, 2014)

287 posts already and I just found the place.  Who moved the coffee shop on me?  I thought I was on the list for the "chance of address".


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> A few months ago I decided to clear out all my junk. It ended up being two van loads,
> and I still have five old computers I could not bring myself to throw away.



Yup, I am looking at the four I have in my office den.  Family relative is tearing apart my two Macs trying to retrieve files and data bases 20 years old.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Quelle est la date aujourd'hui?



Nous sommes le dix-septiéme Avril, mon ami.  En plus, il semble que nous avons devenues français ici à la café.

Tant pis, Stats.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Quelle est la date aujourd'hui?
> ...



je ne parle pas francais


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 17, 2014)

ok, this made me lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



But. . . .not to belabor the point, but again I think the important thing is to have a place that everybody who wants a place like the Coffee Shop is comfortable with.

We've obviously missed that mark now and then because of some who wouldn't come in here on a bet and who have said some unkind things about those of us who do come to the Coffee Shop, but I'm pretty sure that wasn't the fault of the Coffee Shop.  I've called out a few folks who dishonestly misrepresented us elsewhere, but oh well.  The fact is everybody isn't going to love everybody, and some just won't 'get it' I guess.  I don't know.  I'm just appreciative of everybody here, value each and every one of you, and am amazed that we're approaching our fourth anniversary.

It's all good.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 17, 2014)

My Avalanche is down at the shop getting detailed.  It will look like a brand new truck when I pick it up later this afternoon.  They even said they would get the dried deer blood and hair out of the bed of the truck.  That will make Mrs. BBD very happy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> 287 posts already and I just found the place.  Who moved the coffee shop on me?  I thought I was on the list for the "chance of address".



LOL.  Happy you found us Sheila.  Admittedly trying to keep up with the Coffee Shop has become something akin to following a floating crap game.

Back in Kansas, finding good Mexican food was a real crap shoot.  But there was one family in our town who made it really really well, but they were so popular every restaurant in town was always recruiting them and they moved frequently from restaurant to restaurant as they got better deals.  So whenever we went out for Mexican food, it required some sleuthing to figure out which restaurant we needed to go to.

At least The Coffee Shop only changes numbers.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



here is an interesting perspective.  there are people here who i have gotten to know pretty well in the CS.  We get to know each other as people. We have totally different political views and on some subjects are probably on the opposite spectrum even.   but, on the political boards, while we may be disagreeable, we are at least civil, and never carry any baggage away from the disagreements.  and that's because we get to know each other as people, not as just political pundits.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > A few months ago I decided to clear out all my junk. It ended up being two van loads,
> ...



I have a zillion tons of software that will only run on windows 98, so I have to keep at least one old computer going.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Quelle est la date aujourd'hui?
> ...




I haven't taken French since high-school.  It's the 17 of April  2014 and we're speaking English here in the coffee shop.  Too bad, but it's not a cafe.  Maybe there isn't a French word for coffee shop?


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 17, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yo tambien.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > A few months ago I decided to clear out all my junk. It ended up being two van loads,
> ...



i dread retiring, because i have no idea how i will part with all of this stuff i absolutely do not need.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Sure there is:  Le Café-restaurant


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



There is -- _café_. 

You gotta remember, French (like most languages) has a lot fewer words than we do, so a lot of words to double duty.  The same word means both the brown stuff you drink and the shop you drink it in.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I have always lived in fear of eviction from my flat, because the landlords could get more money. But they just put the rent up by £15 pounds a week so they are probably happier now.
Because if I ever have to move it will probably be the death of me. I have a junk room which still has a load of old computers and stuff, then I have my library, which is a room full of books, from wall to wall and floor to ceiling. I would crack under the strain of trying to pack all that up. Then I have my bedroom which has two working computers and two televisions. Not to mention the kitchen, which is where I stashed a lot of my paintings.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Ah, c'est le old baitez-et-switchez alors.  Merde.  (<< posted in Canadian)

Well your question was perfectly rendered so I responded in kind.  I said "it is (lit. 'we are') the seventeenth of April my friend.  Furthermore it seems we have gone French here in the coffee shop.  Too bad, Stats."


----------



## Jughead (Apr 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Believe it or not, I've seen "Le Coffee Shop" used as well.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> i dread retiring, because i have no idea how i will part with all of this stuff i absolutely do not need.


Foxfyre urged me at least years before I did retire to do it, telling me it was certainly for the best.

She is absolutely correct.  I wondered a year what would I do and would I adjust easily.

Spoonman, it took me three minutes, and I have not looked back at all.

We are having a blast.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Absolutely -- French incorporates a lot of English words.  You might go _faire le camping_ on _le week-end_, if you can find _le parking_... you know whatever's ... a propos.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Absolutely. Same here. I behave on the board as I would with colleagues, neighbors, or friends. My friends and neighbors consist of both conservatives and liberals, and even when discussing politics, we always remain civil. It's silly to argue about differing opinions whether it be sports, politics, or other topics.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Once again, I sit, corrected.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Agreed.

Well, except for sports...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



C'est pas grave.  You're on the west coast, which means I have the advantage of being a lot closer to France.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



C'est la guerre


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Quelle est la date aujourd'hui?
> ...



Ca me plaît, je suis tres, tres, tres flexibel!!!   [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Ausgezeichnet, Monsieur le Pretzel.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Ahem:


Herr Statistikbrezel!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Just because you retire you don't have to.

But years ago after we became empty-nesters, Hombre and I had our midlife crisis and decided to make a huge life change.  We put our very large bilevel home on the market, and sold everything in it that we could possibly bear to part with at a huge garage sale.  We pared ourselves down to comfortably fit into a fairly small 2-bedroom apartment in Albuquerque.

After a year here and we had decided to stay, we bought the house out on the mountain--roughly 1100 sq ft plus an attached double garage and a large storage building out back.  By the time we left there, the house and shed were filled to overflowing when we moved back into town into our current 2000 sq ft home plus attached oversize double garage and a closed in back porch area.

And now that is overflowing everywhere.

We are hopeless packrats but we didn't feel like we had to pare down again after we retired.  But now I am just wanting to get rid of all the clutter just to make the place easier to maintain.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 17, 2014)

i will have to because the home we are retirning to is modest.  2 bedroom, living room, dining room, den kitchen and all season room and a laundry room.  good closet space but a fraction of what we have now.   the house we have now is 6 berdoom, office, living room family room, kitchen, dining room and a full finished basement with a separate workshop, gym and laundry room.  i also have two sheds, 14 x 16 and 24 x 12,  plus a 10 x 12 and a 14 x 18 shed and two garages on the property next door.  There is no way i could fit even a quarter of my stuff in the shore house.

but the choice we have made is to simplify.  plus, i really won't have the need for a lot of the stuff that i do use now.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




Oh, packrats.  Lemme look in my family tree, we could be related...


----------



## Jughead (Apr 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


This reminds me of the French quarter in New Orleans! Very unique place, and definitely a must visit for those who haven't been there.

Here's an example that I found of French incorporating English words or vise-versa:


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> i will have to because the home we are retirning to is modest.  2 bedroom, living room, dining room, den kitchen and all season room and a laundry room.  good closet space but a fraction of what we have now.   the house we have now is 6 berdoom, office, living room family room, kitchen, dining room and a full finished basement with a separate workshop, gym and laundry room.  i also have two sheds, 14 x 16 and 24 x 12,  plus a 10 x 12 and a 14 x 18 shed and two garages on the property next door.  There is no way i could fit even a quarter of my stuff in the shore house.
> 
> but the choice we have made is to simplify.  plus, i really won't have the need for a lot of the stuff that i do use now.



Place we have now is relatively small, 3 bedrooms, 2.5 bathrooms, 1600 sq feet. But we have the attic space and the back patio which gives us storage and outdoor living for at least half of the year. 

Yes, we have too much stuff and we need to get rid of some of it but I keep refusing because I know if I do Mrs Te is just going to find something to fill it up with again. So I am not going to do anything until we do retire and then I am considering an RV. Just move around like a rolling stone. No hurry to get anywhere and a whole big continent to explore. 

Trouble is Mrs Te doesn't like that idea either. So I guess we are just going to have see what transpires.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Don't touch the stuff, except in it's frozen form...I clearly don't hang out here for a caffeine fix. It's good to have a place where people check their attitudes...out on the rest of the board, I truly enjoy being a sarcastic bitch at times.



Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



It seems normal to me to interact with people who have different perspectives, because that is how it is in my real life. I don't think it's healthy to confine yourself to only like-minded individuals...besides, I have a bit of a rebellious streak and am always inclined to hang out with the "bad" boys and girls. My best friend at work is someone who climbed the ranks with me, and in that process we got to know each other...eventually discovering that she was an Obama loving atheist, but by that time I already loved her.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > i will have to because the home we are retirning to is modest.  2 bedroom, living room, dining room, den kitchen and all season room and a laundry room.  good closet space but a fraction of what we have now.   the house we have now is 6 berdoom, office, living room family room, kitchen, dining room and a full finished basement with a separate workshop, gym and laundry room.  i also have two sheds, 14 x 16 and 24 x 12,  plus a 10 x 12 and a 14 x 18 shed and two garages on the property next door.  There is no way i could fit even a quarter of my stuff in the shore house.
> ...




I don't blame Mrs. T one bit....traveling around in a small house with wheels doesn't appeal to me either.  I don't even like to travel, but if I must, I'd rather stay in a comfortable motel and eat at restaurants, instead of taking my kitchen around with me.  Now having a summer house (small cabin) up north where it doesn't get to 100 degrees in the summer sounds like a better deal to me....just go during the hottest days, come back for the mild winters.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Gotta be careful out there, Sherry. Those Obama loving atheists are a really sneaky bunch when it comes to being lovable!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



That means 2 sets of taxes and lawns to mow!  With an RV you never even have to dust or vacuum, you just open all the windows while you are driving along.  and nothing is stopping you from going out to dinner either. Just think of all the different places and foods you can try?


----------



## 007 (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> i will have to because the home we are retirning to is modest.  2 bedroom, living room, dining room, den kitchen and all season room and a laundry room.  good closet space but a fraction of what we have now.   the house we have now is 6 berdoom, office, living room family room, kitchen, dining room and a full finished basement with a separate workshop, gym and laundry room.  i also have two sheds, 14 x 16 and 24 x 12,  plus a 10 x 12 and a 14 x 18 shed and two garages on the property next door.  There is no way i could fit even a quarter of my stuff in the shore house.
> 
> but the choice we have made is to simplify.  plus, i really won't have the need for a lot of the stuff that i do use now.



Yeah I'm out of space. I am completely out of room to put all my stuff. Probably going to need another building something along the line of 40' x 60'.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> i will have to because the home we are retirning to is modest.  2 bedroom, living room, dining room, den kitchen and all season room and a laundry room.  good closet space but a fraction of what we have now.   the house we have now is 6 berdoom, office, living room family room, kitchen, dining room and a full finished basement with a separate workshop, gym and laundry room.  i also have two sheds, 14 x 16 and 24 x 12,  plus a 10 x 12 and a 14 x 18 shed and two garages on the property next door.  There is no way i could fit even a quarter of my stuff in the shore house.
> 
> but the choice we have made is to simplify.  plus, i really won't have the need for a lot of the stuff that i do use now.



You should be able to make a fair chunk of change on the divesting thereof.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 17, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Bwahaha I was just posting on the I hate feet thread. How could anyone hate baby feet??


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 17, 2014)

Just got a thought.  Should we start a pool on when the Coffee shop IV opens?


----------



## Sherry (Apr 17, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Just got a thought.  Should we start a pool on when the Coffee shop IV opens?



When is the next blood moon??


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Just got a thought.  Should we start a pool on when the Coffee shop IV opens?



Good point.  Based on how long it took the first and then second CS to crash the system, Pogo News Network is now projecting..... this coming Wednesday, 3 a.m.

We should get the logo ready *now*.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > i will have to because the home we are retirning to is modest.  2 bedroom, living room, dining room, den kitchen and all season room and a laundry room.  good closet space but a fraction of what we have now.   the house we have now is 6 berdoom, office, living room family room, kitchen, dining room and a full finished basement with a separate workshop, gym and laundry room.  i also have two sheds, 14 x 16 and 24 x 12,  plus a 10 x 12 and a 14 x 18 shed and two garages on the property next door.  There is no way i could fit even a quarter of my stuff in the shore house.
> ...



i'll probably end up giving most of it away.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



/gasp 

Yeah ... I sorta figured.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




A cabin out in the woods doesn't have to have grass mowed....besides, if you do have a yard you can pay someone to do it.  I hadn't thought about the taxes, maybe cause I don't do them...but on the eating out thing....why cart a kitchen around all over the country and then go eat at a restaurant?  That seems like a waste to me,,,,,


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


In Wyoming, where we lived for 35 years, people would buy a place out in the sticks, and the next thing you know, a little sign to name it would be something like "poverty acres," "paradise costs," etc. Sometimes a second place is the straw that broke the camel's back in some parts. Cured us of ever improving our little plot in the wilderness. We enjoyed looking at the miniature flowers in the spring, though, although some winters were so dry, the spring flowers forgot to bloom. 

 Hope everybody has a good evening. The doctor said my facial itchiness and creepy sensations were indicative of healing, so I guess you can say I got a free pass on health issues for today. I think someone here said the same thing a few days ago. Mil perdonnes if it was in a pm.  

 Good night, all.


----------



## 007 (Apr 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > i will have to because the home we are retirning to is modest.  2 bedroom, living room, dining room, den kitchen and all season room and a laundry room.  good closet space but a fraction of what we have now.   the house we have now is 6 berdoom, office, living room family room, kitchen, dining room and a full finished basement with a separate workshop, gym and laundry room.  i also have two sheds, 14 x 16 and 24 x 12,  plus a 10 x 12 and a 14 x 18 shed and two garages on the property next door.  There is no way i could fit even a quarter of my stuff in the shore house.
> ...


I haven't forgotten about Anchor Man 2, Boop. I tried watching it and fell asleep, but from what I did watch, it's almost an identical rehash of the first one. I thought there'd be a new twist on it, but it seems as though all they did was change a word here and there and make the same damn movie.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

007 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Well, that sucks! Thanks for the head's up, though.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 18, 2014)

The hospital has discharged nana already and sent her back to her hostel. Mum says that is what they do with the elderly who have heart trouble - there is nothing they can do about it, so they just send them home until the next time.

Kinda cruel.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Mrs. Bloodrock
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 18, 2014)

Good morning, every one and special wishes for a "Good Friday" for our many Christian members!

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:






Actress and film director Naomi Watts.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 18, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:









British soccer superstar David Beckham.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 18, 2014)

No pols today. Instead:









My, they looked very young back then....


----------



## Noomi (Apr 18, 2014)

Evening all. Had a kata class tonight, and Tracy took our little group of three, which I was thrilled about. Learned a lot, and when Tracy showed me how to do a move correctly, I had a question about it, and she couldn't answer so she said she'd ask the regional instructor when he turned up.
I was rather chuffed. That's the second time I've had a question she's had to put to him. Just goes to show how much I pay attention.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



There was one scene in Anchorman 2 that was hilarious(I thought)He goes to the house of his bosses family who happens to be a black female and who he is having an affair with and has dinner with her family. 

Don't want to spoil the rest for you, but that scene had me on the floor crying I was laughing so hard.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, every one and special wishes for a "Good Friday" for our many Christian members!
> 
> Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:
> 
> ...



Good morning Stat. Didn't think you could top Pamela Anderson from yesterday, but you came close.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 18, 2014)

Good morning Coffee Mates! I posted the Friday Five for you know who. Please participate and have a blessed Good Friday!


----------



## pacer (Apr 18, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Pancakes smell good.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, every one and special wishes for a "Good Friday" for our many Christian members!
> ...



Oh good. A trend, and on Good Friday no less.

Morning,all.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy Easter Friday to one and all!

Made myself a cheese and onion omelette for breakfast because we were out of tomatoes! 

Sipping a cup of English Breakfast tea and trying to get my head around what work I need to do today. I have a feeling that it is going to be quiet because a lot be people have taken the day off but a little too soon to be sure.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

Good point. I'm working 9-5 tonight and same Sunday night.

Today my sister gets to start eating again, yay!

But what a perfect place to say, she has actually missed coffee more than food.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Happy Easter Friday to one and all!
> 
> Made myself a cheese and onion omelette for breakfast because we were out of tomatoes!
> 
> Sipping a cup of English Breakfast tea and trying to get my head around what work I need to do today. I have a feeling that it is going to be quiet because a lot be people have taken the day off but a little too soon to be sure.



No salsa around for substitutions?!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Good point. I'm working 9-5 tonight and same Sunday night.
> 
> Today my sister gets to start eating again, yay!
> 
> But what a perfect place to say, she has actually missed coffee more than food.



Then treat her to some of her favorite coffee!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Easter Friday to one and all!
> ...



Nah, hadn't had a cheese and onion only for a while so it was good!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Good point. I'm working 9-5 tonight and same Sunday night.
> ...



Can't, we have matching doctor appointments today. In a weak act of solidarity, I went coffee-free as well. Last night I made enough for me, and for her to have available the minute she walks back in the door upon return.  Her 'favorite' is strong and black.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Happy Easter Friday to one and all!
> 
> Made myself a cheese and onion omelette for breakfast because we were out of tomatoes!
> 
> Sipping a cup of English Breakfast tea and trying to get my head around what work I need to do today. I have a feeling that it is going to be quiet because a lot be people have taken the day off but a little too soon to be sure.



Happy Good Friday

That sounds great.   I gave up cheese so I'm thinking all Ill serve on Sunday are cheese based delights...fondue, lasagna, Brie, Stromboli, soufflé, cheese cake etc


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> No pols today. Instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well I've never been to England,  but I kind of like the beatles


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 18, 2014)

A guy calls a company and orders their 5-day, 5lbs weight loss program.

  The next day, there's a knock on the door and there stands before him a  voluptuous, athletic, 19 year old babe dressed in nothing but a pair of  Nike running shoes and a sign around her neck..

 She introduces herself as a representative of the weight loss company. The sign reads, "If you can catch me, you can have me."

  Without a second thought, he takes off after her. A few miles later  puffing and puffing, he finally gives up. The same girl shows up for the  next four days and the same thing happens. On the fifth day, he weighs  himself and is delighted to find he has lost 5lbs as promised.

 He  calls the company and orders their 5-day/10lbs program. The next day  there's a knock at the door and there stands the most stunning,  beautiful, sexy woman he has ever seen in his life. She is wearing  nothing but Reebok running shoes and a sign around her neck that reads,  "If you catch me you can have me".

 Well, he's out the door after  her like a shot. This girl is in excellent shape and he does his best,  but no such luck. So for the next four days, the same routine happens  with him gradually getting in better and better shape.

 Much to  his delight on the fifth day when he weighs himself, he discovers that  he has lost another 10lbs as promised. He decides to go for broke and  calls the company to order the 7-day/25 lbs program.

 "Are you  sure?" asks the representative on the phone. "This is our most rigorous  program." "Absolutely," he replies, "I haven't felt this good in years."

  The next day there's a knock at the door; and when he opens it he finds  a huge muscular guy standing there wearing nothing but pink running  shoes and a sign around his neck that reads, "If I catch you, you are  mine."


 He lost 33 lbs that week.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Apr 18, 2014)

I think today is going to be a work in the yard day for me. It's a beautiful looking day and there's finally no wind so I can start a fire.

I think I'll have me an omelet for breakfast too, a Spam 'n cheese.


----------



## pacer (Apr 18, 2014)

I had a peanut butter and banana sandwich and coffee earlier for breakfast.  I just went to make another coffee and found the cream in the cupboard and the jar of coffee in the refrigerator.  What does it mean?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

007 said:


> I think today is going to be a work in the yard day for me. It's a beautiful looking day and there's finally no wind so I can start a fire.
> 
> I think I'll have me an omelet for breakfast too, a Spam 'n cheese.



Did you see this?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 18, 2014)

pacer said:


> I had a peanut butter and banana sandwich and coffee earlier for breakfast.  I just went to make another coffee and found the cream in the cupboard and the jar of coffee in the refrigerator.  What does it mean?



It means that you should not be operating any machinery today!

Step away from the the coffee machine and the fridge, turn off your PC and go back to bed. Stay in bed reading a book. 

Above all do not drive anywhere today!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think today is going to be a work in the yard day for me. It's a beautiful looking day and there's finally no wind so I can start a fire.
> ...


----------



## 007 (Apr 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think today is going to be a work in the yard day for me. It's a beautiful looking day and there's finally no wind so I can start a fire.
> ...



I have that... and oven roasted turkey flavored, hickory smoked flavored, hot and spicy flavored... there's a bunch of them. They're all good as far as I'm concerned.

I was brought up on Spam, my dad always bought it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 18, 2014)

007 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



We didn't have much Spam, my dad bought it a couple of times, not too awfully bad.  We did get bologna sandwiches for lunch though.  I bought some recently just to see how it was.  I really hate it now.

My mom used to make what she called ground ham for lunch sandwiches but it was really ground bologna with cheese, mayo, celery, etc.  Now that was good.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 18, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Thanks for the reminder about Good Friday.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 18, 2014)

Picked the Avalanche up yesterday from the detail shop and it shines like a new dime all over!  They did a great job.  The black paint job on it that has been waxed and buffed makes the chrome on it gleam like a diamond.  It looks really nice.  Before I took it down to be detailed I removed everything out of the truck and tossed it in a cardboard box.  I have just went through it all and put the stuff back in the truck that needs to be there.  You wouldn't believe all the crap I found!  There were receipts from a fishing trip I took back in 2011.  Lots of old gas receipts and just a collection of pure old junk that didn't need to go back in the truck.  She's a real beauty now.  With all of the care I gave it earlier in the week in terms of routine repairs and now the detail job, it looks and drives just like a new truck.  I really hate living on a gravel road because I know the first few trips I make to town will get it all dusty and yucky looking again but for now she's a real gem.

Additional things to say today:

1.  Coffee sure is good this morning.
2.  That spam sure looks good.  Yum.  Spam is one of my favorite foods.
3.  It's Good Friday and the beginning of the Easter weekend.
4.  The weather is really nice today.
5.  It's a good day for the race  -  human race, that is!
6.  Hope everybody has a great day and a joyous Easter weekend.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 18, 2014)

007 said:


> I think today is going to be a work in the yard day for me. It's a beautiful looking day and there's finally no wind so I can start a fire.
> 
> I think I'll have me an omelet for breakfast too, a Spam 'n cheese.



I plan on doing some weeding.  finishing breakfast now and then heading to the fish market for dinner.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > No pols today. Instead:
> ...



-- Hoyt Axton 

"Well I've never been to Spain... &#9833;
But I kind of like Spanish flies... &#9836;

wait, that's not right...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Picked the Avalanche up yesterday from the detail shop and it shines like a new dime all over!  They did a great job.  The black paint job on it that has been waxed and buffed makes the chrome on it gleam like a diamond.  It looks really nice.  Before I took it down to be detailed I removed everything out of the truck and tossed it in a cardboard box.  I have just went through it all and put the stuff back in the truck that needs to be there.  You wouldn't believe all the crap I found!  There were receipts from a fishing trip I took back in 2011.  Lots of old gas receipts and just a collection of pure old junk that didn't need to go back in the truck.  She's a real beauty now.  With all of the care I gave it earlier in the week in terms of routine repairs and now the detail job, it looks and drives just like a new truck.  I really hate living on a gravel road because I know the first few trips I make to town will get it all dusty and yucky looking again but for now she's a real gem.
> 
> Additional things to say today:
> 
> ...



What a coincidence.  I have a cardboard box just like that.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > I had a peanut butter and banana sandwich and coffee earlier for breakfast.  I just went to make another coffee and found the cream in the cupboard and the jar of coffee in the refrigerator.  What does it mean?
> ...



Yes!  Sage advice for the pacer... 

Morning, all  my buds in the CS. What a sweet refuge you all offer me, these days.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 18, 2014)

pacer said:


> I had a peanut butter and banana sandwich and coffee earlier for breakfast.  I just went to make another coffee and found the cream in the cupboard and the jar of coffee in the refrigerator.  What does it mean?



It means you should have had cereal for breakfast.  Peanut butter and banana is for lunch!


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



That sounds **delsih** `course, though I am starving, now...


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Pogo has great taste in music, that is for sure. Away from the standard, _tune of the day._


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 18, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I have to go to the store and I'm hungry.  I better eat something or I'll spend too much.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2014)

Good Morning!  
Thought I'd lost y'all! 
Weather is getting better here, too,but we won't be able to plant much for at least a few weeks more.
Well, here comes my last flight for the day. ..back later.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


That does sound good.

On road trips we would eat bologna and potato chips on soft whit bread...mmmmm.    I like bologna, but most people I know snub their noses at it


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2014)

Good morning and blessings to all, Christian and non-Christian alike, on this day that some of us will observe as "Good Friday".  Busy day for us today so we probably won't make any special Good Friday service.  Most are over the noon hour and I have a medical taxi run with Aunt Betty at that time and Hombre is on standby for possible extra duty at the hospital gift shop, so oh well. . . .

All that talk about Spam has me thinking that would be good.  We need to remember to get some on the next trip throught the grocery store--groceries continue to be one of the most inflationary items and we're looking for ways to cut those costs as much as possible.

Hombre is rustling us up some breakfast/brunch. . . laundry is almost done.  And I'm slowly but surely restoring order to my desk.  Life is good.

But I ran out of rep 'too soon' again today.  Don't know what's going on with that.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 18, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yeah, I also like that ham spread stuff you get at Kroger.  It reminds me so much of the ground ham she used to make.


----------



## 007 (Apr 18, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I like the Cotto Salami sammiches. Goes great with just about any kind of soup. My favorite tomato.

Back later... time for this guy to hit the back forty with the John Deere and wagon and rake.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2014)

Bologna is Hombre's favorite lunch meat, but for me it is gross.  It is one of the few things that most people like that I just cannot eat.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2014)

Going to services later today.

Gray, overcast but not chilly.  Yet.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy Good Friday !
Everybody enjoy the weekend.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2014)

Whew!  Made it back...
Spam.  I'll leave to the rest of you.  We were fed gobs of that goo when I was a kid.  Feeding eight kids was pricey, even back then.  For years after I left home, my Mom would make it a point to prepare Spam when I came to visit.  Now Mom wasn't the best cook, but she managed not to starve her brood.  Her idea of baked Spam was to plunk that little cube of gross out on a baking pan, smother it in brown sugar and ketchup and bake until warmed through, slice and serve.  The stuff literally makes me gag.  So finally, I asked her what was up with the Spam.  She thought it was my favorite meal.  Really, sometimes being well-brought up and polite doesn't pay off like we would want.  Mom finally quit making my fav' meal.
Spam makes really good fire starter.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 18, 2014)

All this talk of bologna and spam has made me hungry for this 
I love Deviled Ham


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Whew!  Made it back...
> Spam.  I'll leave to the rest of you.  We were fed gobs of that goo when I was a kid.  Feeding eight kids was pricey, even back then.  For years after I left home, my Mom would make it a point to prepare Spam when I came to visit.  Now Mom wasn't the best cook, but she managed not to starve her brood.  Her idea of baked Spam was to plunk that little cube of gross out on a baking pan, smother it in brown sugar and ketchup and bake until warmed through, slice and serve.  The stuff literally makes me gag.  So finally, I asked her what was up with the Spam.  She thought it was my favorite meal.  Really, sometimes being well-brought up and polite doesn't pay off like we would want.  Mom finally quit making my fav' meal.
> Spam makes really good fire starter.



I do like spam but I probably wouldn't have liked it prepared as you described it either.  

Spam also makes excellent fish bait.  Hombre and I were fishing down at Elephant Butte Lake one time when we ran out of bait.  The next morning we awoke at our campsite at lake's edge and the fish were really jumping.  The only thing we had for bait was leftover spam so we tried that.  We had a stringer full within the hour.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2014)

Tossing into a lake seems about the best thing that can be done with Spam.  Although it's cruel to fishes.

Guess what I found in the cupboard....

*Split pea soup dry mix* 

Need some onions, maybe extra garlic... oboy oboy oboy...


----------



## R.D. (Apr 18, 2014)

Anybody like Scrapple?



Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Happy Easter Friday to one and all!
> 
> Made myself a cheese and onion omelette for breakfast because we were out of tomatoes!
> 
> Sipping a cup of English Breakfast tea and trying to get my head around what work I need to do today. I have a feeling that it is going to be quiet because a lot be people have taken the day off but a little too soon to be sure.




I made the "Huevos Rancheros" that we talked about a few days ago....came out soooo good, I even took a picture, but have to load it to my computer and photobucket before I can post it....make you all hungry......


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Anybody like Scrapple?
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmm



I like the triple word score squares.  

I imagine many of our population doesn't know what scrapple is but I do.... no thanks. 

I was pissed this morning went to make some turkey bacon I just bought and found out it has nitrites in it.  OK I should have read the label but I forget that anyone still makes it that way.  Should have a large neon sign on it saying "warning -- contains nitrites"...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Easter Friday to one and all!
> ...



Won't work for me -- I made chili that day and of course ate too much.  Had enough by now.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

Everyone......


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




You mean "you've had enough hot stuff" - cause by the time I post the picture, you'll be hungry again....I'm pretty sure....


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 18, 2014)

peach174 said:


> All this talk of bologna and spam has made me hungry for this
> I love Deviled Ham



Oh yeah, I remember that stuff too.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Tossing into a lake seems about the best thing that can be done with Spam.  Although it's cruel to fishes.
> 
> Guess what I found in the cupboard....
> 
> ...



Don't get me started talking about how awful split pea soup is...  Also when we were in London the last time we ordered some fish and chips.  I love fish and chips.  When the order came there was a side dish of "mushy peas" on the plate too.  I'm here to tell you that next to split pea soup being the most vile thing in the world a person could eat, mushy peas is an easy second.  Nasty doesn't begin to describe mushy peas.  I really like peas but I draw the line very deeply in the sand when it comes to split pea soup or mushy peas.  Vile stuff.  Very very vile.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Tossing into a lake seems about the best thing that can be done with Spam.  Although it's cruel to fishes.
> ...



That's how I feel about creamed corn 

I see what your problem is -- you tried to order food in _England_.  That's like going to the Olympics with a Jamaican bobsled team.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Oh no, there's no such thing as enough 'hot stuff'  (now quit- I'm talking about _food_).

You underestimate my affinity for scoville units.  I meant enough_ beans_.  The hot stuff will be back, prolly in the form of vindaloo.


----------



## 007 (Apr 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I like both of those. I don't know but maybe being brought up on a farm, we were always so hungry come dinner time that we just wolfed down whatever was in front of us. About the only thing I never liked, and still don't like, is rutabaga. Everyone else in my family loves it but me.

These are the best peas on the planet...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Hey, wasn't there a movie about that???


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 18, 2014)

Well,  got a ton of weeding done. Put down some pre emerge in the beds.  got spinach, lettuce and peas planted.  now I have to spread a little weed and crabgrass killer.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

Just got back from the doctor, had this conversation:

/steps on scale

Nurse: notes weight

Me: That's not right!

Nurse: Oh, it's calibrated.

Me: Well, it's off by about 20 pounds.

Nurse, looking at my chart: Oh. Yes. Well. You've lost seventeen pounds.

Me: But how!?

Nurse: I don't know, but keep up the good work.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Tossing into a lake seems about the best thing that can be done with Spam.  Although it's cruel to fishes.
> 
> Guess what I found in the cupboard....
> 
> ...



You turn up your nose at Spam and then get excited over dry pea soup mix??????

Okay it is official.  We Coffee Shoppers are on the edge of wierd.  But it's okay.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh that icon is the worst!  Yuk.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Just got back from the doctor, had this conversation:
> 
> /steps on scale
> 
> ...



Nice work!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Tossing into a lake seems about the best thing that can be done with Spam.  Although it's cruel to fishes.
> ...



Spam compares to pea soup??
Yeah, we done stepped over that edge baybee...


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB3xM93rXbY#t=211]World's Toughest Job - #worldstoughestjob - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 007 (Apr 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Well,  got a ton of weeding done. Put down some pre emerge in the beds.  got spinach, lettuce and peas planted.  now I have to spread a little weed and crabgrass killer.



Got about 2/3 of my lawn raked and the twigs and limbs picked up, had a fire and burnt three wagon loads of it. My back was starting to feel all the bending over so I found something else to do. Went up to the next town to the tire dealership and bought two super nice used trailer tires for my wood splitter since the two that were on it were so cracked and weather checked I was afraid to air them up, figured they'd blow up in my face. Got one new tire mounted, wheel cleaned and back on the splitter. Will do the other one Monday. 

Five hours of work and I'm pooped. What a big pansy. I know I'll sleep like a log tonight and wake up tomorrow feeling like a million bucks and hit it again. Exercise just does wonders for the bod.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure I'd rather have Spam.

I'm not certain, since I don't know if I've ever had split pea soup and I don't recall what Spam tastes like.....but split pea soup sounds pretty gross.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> World's Toughest Job - #worldstoughestjob - YouTube




Hey, we do manage to figure out a time to sleep...and eat, and take breaks.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well, Pogo, you did seem to not like Spam at all, but then seem a tad excited about having Pea Soup - dry mix, at that...or were you being your usual sarcastic self?


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 18, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Tossing into a lake seems about the best thing that can be done with Spam. Although it's cruel to fishes.
> ...


I hate mushy peas, but love split pea soup with Canadian bacon cut up in it and celery, green onion, and garlic braised gently in butter first. It goes well with German hot potato salad. Peas should be cooked, but just barely so they're still a lovely shade of medium green. It also helps if they're called "Sugar peas." 

 I'll have to try the German hot potato salad with Bacon Spam. I've never tried that one before, but Spam is so good.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > All this talk of bologna and spam has made me hungry for this
> ...



OK, that stuff is pretty tasty!


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Well, got a ton of weeding done. Put down some pre emerge in the beds. got spinach, lettuce and peas planted. now I have to spread a little weed and crabgrass killer.


That sounds really good. I think Spoonman is half way to a summer tan, and spring just started a few weeks ago.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No, no, no...I'll take pea soup (my homemade version) over Spam any day!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the doctor, had this conversation:
> ...



Thanks! And I'd lost eight on the visit before, and two on the previous one. So - yeah. It's a good feeling to know I am headed in the right direction. 

I refused anymore Statins and she said if I continue losing weight, and my cholesterol comes down, I don't have to! It felt so good to be listened to, and HEARD.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I would refuse Statins too.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You could put Spam in pea soup.  Like instead of ham?


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 18, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Anybody like Scrapple?
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmm



LOVE Scrapple! I use it in my stuffed clams recipe.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 18, 2014)

Duty calls! Back to the bar. We have a band tonight.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 18, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Well,  got a ton of weeding done. Put down some pre emerge in the beds.  got spinach, lettuce and peas planted.  now I have to spread a little weed and crabgrass killer.
> ...


that is does.  i'll probably sleep pretty good tonight too.  heading back home early tomorrow.  going shooting with both of my sons


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



What a blessing when the weight goes without trying 

My doc prescribed statins but after studying them (including what Ringel posted for me here) I begged off.  She was disappointed but suggested red yeast rice, which I've  been doing.  I didn't have a cholesterol-type diet anyway but I've made adjustments, especially ditching wheat and eating more fruit.  Thirty pounds shed so far this year


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Ewww.

I actually went and bought a ham hock to simmer in there.  Never bought one of those before, wasn't even sure what it would look like.  I don't eat pork but I understand it does bring out the flavor, so .... spam averted.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You have given me something to Google.


----------



## 007 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Duty calls! Back to the bar. We have a band tonight.


Been a long time since I've been to a bar late enough to hear a band play.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Here's a guy who's kinda hokey but he's got an assemblage of ideas.  If you get the red yeast rice make sure it has the citrinin taken out.  I ended up with this one-




-- which seems to get high marks.  Amazon has it for $18 but my local health store has it for that price anyway.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I went with Amazon's Doctor's Best, will go make sure on the citrinin front.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy Easter Saturday everyone!

Class this morning was another good one. I got the answer to my question, as Tracy asked the regional instructor last night about it, and the answer wasn't what I was expecting. I have some homework, it would seem.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



What are statins?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



A medicine to lower cholesterol, generally found to do more harm than good.

Or that could just be my take on things.

 [MENTION=20342]Ringel05[/MENTION] -  thoughts?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Does being in my early twenties seriously make me unable to understand anything you guys and gals say?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Ah. Thank you.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes, exactly.  As someone very nearby said to me the other day, "you'll understand when you're older".  

Stay away from french fries and donuts and you maybe won't need to know


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No. I know many intelligent people your age.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Let me put it this way: I was a fat kid. Got to about 8th or 9th grade and realized I hated myself. Within a year I ate little to no junk food and only weighed 150-160ish. Still keep those habits, so I should be good.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Um, I was talking about the medicine stuff. I understand a lot of everything else.






Wait...
I am _not_ an intelligent person?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry. I thought the smiley was a dead-give away that I was joking. My bad.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sorry. I thought the smiley was a dead-give away that I was joking. My bad.



No, my mistake. I should have included a smiley at the end of mine; I was kidding.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



For a while -- but I don't do junk food or fast food at all, and it caught up to me.  I did have a crush on starches, which adds a lot of weight.  Wheat will kill you.  If you find your weight accumulating again, drop the wheat... that's an easy 20-30 pounds all by itself.

Here's the post Ringel gave me on statins, back from the previous coffee shop (can't quote a locked thread)


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Ok, I understand now.
Is there any particular reason the old shop got closed?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



The old shop was trying to eat the database.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Yeah.  Its cholesterol was high from all the donuts.





Apparently it was dragging down the server.  Everybody all over the site was getting error messages and hangups until they shut it.  Same thing happened with CS I.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Yes, the Coffee Shop acquires so many posts and views--lots of activity--that it seems to grow to a size that interferes with the whole board.  So when that happens they have to shut us down, we do a quick remodel, and reopen.  But they preserve the former sites so we don't lose all the contributions to them.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 19, 2014)

I wonder what the post limit is for the Coffee Shop, though? It'd have to be the same across the board.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I wonder what the post limit is for the Coffee Shop, though? It'd have to be the same across the board.



I got the impression it was more a matter of how many views than how many posts.
Too many people reading posts by day.  Too many reaching for a piece of cake.

That was our first mistake... we took our lucky break and broke it in two...


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)

Yay, COFFEE!!


----------



## Grandma (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy Easter Saturday, all!

I'm about to start my 4th cup of coffee as I finish my boiled eggs and toast.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 19, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and happy Saturday to you!


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







Gwen Stefani


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 19, 2014)

Today's celeb no 2. drinking coffee:







Actor Daniel Craig.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 19, 2014)

In lieu of pols, something informative, maybe a little humorous:







Explanation here.

Yahoo reports:

Clement VIII: The Pope Who Popularized Coffee in Europe - Yahoo Voices - voices.yahoo.com

But wikipedia reports:

Pope Clement VIII - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





If it is true, then that is one cool quote!


----------



## Noomi (Apr 19, 2014)

Evening all, its freezing cold here. I've had the heater on all day.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)

It's cold here, too. Electric blanket is calling my name. Later!


----------



## pacer (Apr 19, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## 007 (Apr 19, 2014)

Time to make coffee.

So I've come to the conclusion that I like the Hawaiian grown Kona Gold coffee better than the Bolivian my sister got me for Christmas. The Kona is richer, smoother but more flavorful, and takes less coffee to brew than the Bolivian. I think the Hawaiian coffee is going to be hard to beat.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)

Where are you coffee shopping, [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION] ?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, everyone.



Mornin! Make mine a double. 

I'm not actually awake. >·>   I'm a mirage.


----------



## 007 (Apr 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Where are you coffee shopping, [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION] ?



I've done very little actual coffee shopping. I've only been to this one coffee store in the east mall in Madison once. Great selection, but other than that I've ordered coffee online.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Tossing into a lake seems about the best thing that can be done with Spam.  Although it's cruel to fishes.
> ...


Lass, weird isn't even in the rear-view anymore....


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)

Online, is there a site you recommend?


----------



## R.D. (Apr 19, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


LOL... not in my early twenties  and I'm in the same boat


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 19, 2014)

loading up the car and heading back home.  a productive weekend down here, now I get to go home an do a little more  lol.   believe it or not with all the cold, I think the grass will need cutting


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 19, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## R.D. (Apr 19, 2014)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Apr 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> loading up the car and heading back home.  a productive weekend down here, now I get to go home an do a little more  lol.   believe it or not with all the cold, I think the grass will need cutting


Yeah I'm just waiting for this local show on the radio where people get to call in and sell or buy three items. After that I'm back outside for some more yard work. I did sleep like a log last night just like I figured.

I found a nice 16' flat bottom john boat with a 25hp Merc on it, trolling motor, built in cooler, live well, fishing pole holders, the works, and on a nice trailer. They're asking $3,980. I'm real tempted to make an offer on it... 
http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsd...=1&etid=1&pcid=2001005442&OHID=4806483&lp=TRK


----------



## Mertex (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't know who said this, but I agree with it......








Gotta have that coffee to "really" wake up.....


----------



## 007 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hmmm... my rep is a "full house." Maybe I better head down and buy me some lines on the Powerball for tonight. It's up to $128M.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)

Makes sense to me!


----------



## pacer (Apr 19, 2014)

007 said:


> Hmmm... my rep is a "full house." Maybe I better head down and buy me some lines on the Powerball for tonight. It's up to $128M.


You only have 2 pairs (25588)


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Not quite running on all cylinders yet, but working on it.  I must water all the indoor plants this morning.  Finish laundry.  Finish cleaning the office.

But it's so much more fun hanging out with you guys. . . .so. . . one more cup of coffee. . . .


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 19, 2014)

Is anyone else on facebook? because I have been getting a blank page every time I go on it for the last two days.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Is anyone else on facebook? because I have been getting a blank page every time I go on it for the last two days.



You might want to try a different browser. I've had no problems.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Not quite running on all cylinders yet, but working on it.  I must water all the indoor plants this morning.  Finish laundry.  Finish cleaning the office.
> 
> But it's so much more fun hanging out with you guys. . . .so. . . one more cup of coffee. . . .



You're beginning to sound Finnish.

/weak pun


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 19, 2014)

007 said:


> Hmmm... my rep is a "full house." Maybe I better head down and buy me some lines on the Powerball for tonight. It's up to $128M.



I have lost count of what the British euro lottery is up to, but I got two numbers and one star yesterday. It was only £5.70 but its better than nothing.
I have had more luck with free mars bars. They had a promotion where the wrapper says you have won a free bar on the inside. I won three bars out of nine bars recently and it is only supposed to be one in six.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 19, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Is anyone else on facebook? because I have been getting a blank page every time I go on it for the last two days.



I just logged in and I did not have any problems.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else on facebook? because I have been getting a blank page every time I go on it for the last two days.
> ...



Bummer, I am still using windows xp, and I am not going to upgrade it any time soon. So I will just have to get by without facebook. I don't go on it much anyway.


----------



## 007 (Apr 19, 2014)

pacer said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... my rep is a "full house." Maybe I better head down and buy me some lines on the Powerball for tonight. It's up to $128M.
> ...


OK... I see what you guys did there...


----------



## 007 (Apr 19, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I'm not having any problems either, and I use Chrome.


----------



## pacer (Apr 19, 2014)

You may have no choice but to upgrade, Dajjal.  As of April 8, 2014, Microsoft has stopped supporting Windows XP.  What does it mean?

Computer tips and advice to help


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 19, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > loading up the car and heading back home.  a productive weekend down here, now I get to go home an do a little more  lol.   believe it or not with all the cold, I think the grass will need cutting
> ...



Good luck. I do like boats and being out on the water.

I am thinking of buying a new PC with W-7 OS, as Microsoft will be supporting them until 2020. Not ready to dive into the Windows 8 OS. I am looking at Amazon for this as they do have a few left. The fewer remaining _anywhere_ are going to become more expensive. Supply and demand, deal.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 19, 2014)

pacer said:


> You may have no choice but to upgrade, Dajjal.  As of April 8, 2014, Microsoft has stopped supporting Windows XP.  What does it mean?
> 
> Computer tips and advice to help



Microsoft will be supporting Windows Vista through 2017. That was the plan about 3 months ago.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Not quite running on all cylinders yet, but working on it.  I must water all the indoor plants this morning.  Finish laundry.  Finish cleaning the office.
> 
> But it's so much more fun hanging out with you guys. . . .so. . . one more cup of coffee. . . .



Thanks Foxfyre and good morning to you and all the good people posting. I agree it is more fun hanging out here, than looking forward to chores..

Rainy and 50's today.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 19, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I have an unopened copy of windows 7. I purchased it because I did not want to find it was unavaliable at some time in the future when I need a new computer, and I do not want windows 8. But I do not think I can use windows 7 on my existing computer because it is only 32 bit and windows 7 is for 64 bit systems. Also you have to register it with microsoft over the Internet, and you cannot use the same copy of windows 7 again, as it has a serial number that is logged by microsoft. At least, I think that is the case.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 19, 2014)

pacer said:


> You may have no choice but to upgrade, Dajjal.  As of April 8, 2014, Microsoft has stopped supporting Windows XP.  What does it mean?
> 
> Computer tips and advice to help



Thanks for the link. Up to now I have always built my own computer, buying the components and assembling them myself. But the next computer I get will probalby have to be custom built for me ,as I am out on my depth with all the changes to boards and drives. There is a good shop near me that will oblige by custom building systems and I will go to them. I will have my copy of windows 7 installed on it. But since there is nothing wrong with my existing computer, I am in no rush to replace it. It is fast enough for me, as it works pefectly with videos, and films, and there are no longer any pc games coming out that I want to play. So I don't really need anything faster.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 19, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Thanks for the information, Dajjal. I do plan to have my tech. on this, before any further actions.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > You may have no choice but to upgrade, Dajjal.  As of April 8, 2014, Microsoft has stopped supporting Windows XP.  What does it mean?
> ...



We have XP on the oldest  laptop and it is already getting really quirky, but off line, still works fine for the games loaded on it with our own software.  So we'll probably just use it for a game machine for my sis when she comes to visit and not try to put it on line any more.

My second laptop has Vista and, despite it being a really not-that-great operating system, I dread when it is no longer functional because we do use that computer.

My newest laptop has Windows 7 which is an okay operating system but gives me a lot more problems than does Windows 8 on my desktop PC.  So despite Windows 8 being so different, I have gradually learned to make peace with it and find myself preferring it to Windows 7.  Go figure.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



 

I am hoping by 2020, there will be something else out there that is more user-friendly than W-8.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



I have a zillion tons of software that was designed for windows 98, and most of it will not run on windows xp onwards. It is a bloody nuisance, and microsoft ought to make windows compatible with older software. I have had problems with photoshop 6 on windows xp let alone what would happen on windows 8. It is a good job it did not cost me anything, or I would be really miffed
I use to stay up all night loading down software from hackers sites, in the days when you could do that without getting a virus or a knock on the door. But nowdays it is far too risky.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Is anyone else on facebook? because I have been getting a blank page every time I go on it for the last two days.



Far as I'm concerned, Nosebook has always been nothing but a blank page...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2014)

007 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Maybe I shoulda played when this came up ...?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2014)

pacer said:


> You may have no choice but to upgrade, Dajjal.  As of April 8, 2014, Microsoft has stopped supporting Windows XP.  What does it mean?
> 
> Computer tips and advice to help



It means Microslush deliberately outdates their product and then won't stand behind the previous ones.  It means they're evil.  It means they saw that Studebaker owners were unable to get replacement parts and thought, "hey, there's a good idea".

Last time I did a software update (I think it was Flash), the thing said I was running Windows 8.  When I bought this thing it was Win 7.  Is it possible for them to shift horses without telling anyone?  Can they actually do that?

My Classic Shell disappeared around the same time, but I was able to get it back...


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 19, 2014)

007 said:


> Hmmm... my rep is a "full house." Maybe I better head down and buy me some lines on the Powerball for tonight. It's up to $128M.



From what I'm seeing, ya got nothing.  25610


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > You may have no choice but to upgrade, Dajjal.  As of April 8, 2014, Microsoft has stopped supporting Windows XP.  What does it mean?
> ...



Built in obsolescence has been an American (and probably European and Asian) marketing ploy for a very very long time.  The older monitors aren't compatible with newer computer components.  Older DVD players become less and less able to play the newer formatted DVDs and won't work at all with the newer TVs.  Etc.   Auto makers stop making parts for older model automobiles.  I don't think Microsoft is 'evil' because they use the same strategies when they bring new products onto the market.

But while Windows 8 has features that are irrelevant (and sometimes annoying) to our laptops and desktop PCs, it has been a great interface for those using hand held mobile devices and of course that was the strategy--something we could use on our old fashioned computers and also bring in all the high tech world out there.  Windows 8 is not intuitive for those of us who grew up with the older operating systems, but once you learn how to access what you need, it isn't all that user unfriendly.  And with one click of the mouse, you are right back into your old familiar desktop configuration.

One thing I really enjoy Windows 8 is that on the initial 'home' screen, all you have to do is click on a blank spot anywhere, and start typing for whatever you're looking for and what you want to do, and voila!!!  There it is or a whole string of options to pick from is offered.  And for internet searches, you don't have to open up Bing or Chrome or Firefox or any other search engine to do them.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I like using lean smoked pork chops in my pea soup.  Ham hocks are kind of fatty.  I also add barley for texture.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



When I said "evil" I meant semi-tongue-in-cheek ... but not really.  This is after all a company that built its whole foundation on plagiarizing another company's operating system (Digital CP/M) so along with their endless legacy of forever fixing things that weren't broke and then cutting them off from support, yes I do consider that dishonest, and I'll continue to call it that as long as they act that way.

So in pursuit of my own question, I just checked my Control Panel/System screen, and it says I'm running Windows 8.  What I bought was absolutely Windows 7 (8 did not exist yet).  So somehow they converted me from 7 to 8 without even telling me, let alone ever giving me a choice of keeping what I didn't choose in the first place.  More dishonest underhanded crap.

That must have been why I lost the Classic Shell -- the conversion (I surmise) disabled it and forced me back into that ridiculous map of "apps" (a word I now loathe).  But once I was able to reset the Shell, everything looks and works as it did before, so what the point was is lost on me.  Perhaps they had to install still yet more spy software so they can more easily undermine this system too.

Guess we all have to just check our system screen every day to see what the hell platform we're running _that _week without our knowledge...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



NOW he tells me 

Oh well, either way it's pork, and I'm not really worried about fat, and having made it without the pork in the past I know it adds an essential.  I tossed some chicken shreds in there, and with the leftovers I'm gonna add sweet potato.

BBD told me the best thing to do with this stuff would be to paint the kitchen, and I trust his judgment, but there just wasn't enough to finish the job so I ate it.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 19, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Not quite running on all cylinders yet, but working on it.  I must water all the indoor plants this morning.  Finish laundry.  Finish cleaning the office.
> ...



Yep!

Set the table, did most of the kitchen prep work and dyed eggs.  All ready to enjoy tomorrow's feast and hang out here


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2014)

OK Double-0 or any numerologist ... now I have a "420" in my rep.  What should I do with that?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2014)

Just ran across this old short clip--especially for you pasta lovers. . . .

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27ugSKW4-QQ]Panorama - April Fool's Day Hoax - Spaghetti Harvest - 1st April 1957 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> OK Double-0 or any numerologist ... now I have a "420" in my rep.  What should I do with that?





> April 20th at 4:20 PM is the "pot-smokers' holiday," also variously described as the "hippie New Year," "national smoke time," and "national pot-smoking day.
> 
> Throughout the past few decades, and beginning in the 1960s, 420 (pronounced four twenty, not four hundred and twenty) has been code for a time to get high, and its use spread among members of various generations. Although the origin of this holiday is widely unknown, it doesnt stop avid pot smokers from trying to celebrate.



You're just a day early, Pogo.  That's all.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Just ran across this old short clip--especially for you pasta lovers. . . .
> 
> Panorama - April Fool's Day Hoax - Spaghetti Harvest - 1st April 1957 - YouTube



You know -- I saw that story when it aired, as a toddler, and for a long time I thought that's where spaghetti came from.  

From the video description:
>> The Swiss Spaghetti Harvest hoax generated an enormous response. Hundreds of people phoned the BBC wanting to know how they could grow their own spaghetti tree. To this query the BBC diplomatically replied, Place a sprig of spaghetti in a tin of tomato sauce and hope for the best. <<


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 19, 2014)

Well, Daughter drove up yesterday with her hubby, son, and his girlfriend. they came up for Mrs O's Birthday yesterday, We went out to Selehah"s A local fancy place that used to be a bank. They left the teller cages and the vault open Special people can sit inside the vault and eat. Got home around 9ish or so last night....Anyway they just left to go back to CIncy so they can have Easter with the Daughters Daughter (Age 15) who couldn't come because she started her first Job today working at Kings Island...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## oldfart (Apr 19, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Barley's great, just don't skimp on the potatoes, carrots, and onions.  Ham hocks are not fatty if properly prepared.  Boil thoroughly, let cool, and separate the meat from skin and bone.  It should be falling apart and be pink.  If you want to use the broth, put it in the refrigerator in a defatting container with spout and chill a few hours.  The fat congeals on the top, the good stuff floats to the bottom, and everything else pours out easily.  

All broths are defatted the same way.  A good restaurant will make vegetable, beef, poultry (chicken is OK but duck broth and separated duck fat rule!) and fish stock as a basis for sauces and soups.  Use a little planning and you'll never buy factory made broth again.  I recommend not salting broths (herbs and spices are fine) and adding salt to taste when making the soup or sauce.  

Most grains such as rice, barley, risotto, etc. are better made with broth replacing water.  Steaming using broth is also a great low-fat cooking method (second only to beer and soda pop for steaming).  Try chicken thighs steamed in orange soda for a mock duck ala orange.  I wander.  

Broths are generally good for a week in a cooler.  Frozen they last longer, but because of the volume I recommend boiling them down to a consume first.  

Now someone can tell me everything I got wrong.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2014)

oldfart said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Sounds to me like you know what you're talking about.  Do you do a lot of home gourmet cooking?

And a warm Coffee Shop welcome to oldfart who is joining us for the first time in the Coffee Shop.  So happy you popped in and hope you find a niche here to your liking.  

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 19, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I have three...I bought a Windows 7 OS with 3 licenses when XP was starting to be phased out.  I liked 7 a lot.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)

I am out and about today, we are having BEAUTIFUL weather. Overcast, but mild and breezy.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2014)

I went to yet another birthday party today.  My aunt who is 75, my Dad's side of the family, the fun side.  It was in a park, beautiful day, 60 and sunny.

Being out in this nice weather keeps making me sleepy though.  

Happy Easter Weekend, Everyone.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I went to yet another birthday party today.  My aunt who is 75, my Dad's side of the family, the fun side.  It was in a park, beautiful day, 60 and sunny.
> 
> Being out in this nice weather keeps making me sleepy though.
> 
> Happy Easter Weekend, Everyone.



Sounds like many of us are out and about, enjoying friends and family face time.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just ran across this old short clip--especially for you pasta lovers. . . .
> ...



Pogo, I stopped by the MINI dealership to check out the latest models. Since the new Honda Fit is bigger than before and MINI has a 3 cylinder model you might want to give both a test drive first.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 19, 2014)

So today's errands included a stop at Lowes for outdoor light fittings. Couldn't find anything worthwhile so I am going to be scouring the interwebs instead.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I went to yet another birthday party today.  My aunt who is 75, my Dad's side of the family, the fun side.  It was in a park, beautiful day, 60 and sunny.
> ...



Yeah, Spring has sprung..


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Its ankle maybe....cause its sure limping across the finish line!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Fuel for thought, thanks DT.

What I don't care for in the MINI experience -- the dealers (conveniently located at 500 mile intervals) like to play the game, "ah, you've got a headlight out -- we'll have to replace the whole quarter panel.  That'll be $4862".


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Got to see unfrozen lakes and sing my annual song.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



  That's your song huh?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



  Sure is looking good here!


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Then I'm moving in with you, cause its still effin winter here....60 degrees!  In mid April!  Spring is supposed to be between 81 and 93.569113 degrees!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



It's a Minnesota thing.  We don't get to see our lakes through the winter months, so when we see sky blue waters - it's singing time!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Tomorrow, 71, Monday 77 and that is getting a little too warm for me.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



 Never had that happen to me. They must see you coming. In fact they have replaced bulbs for me without any charge at all. The only time anything remotely similar occurred was when they invited me for a full inspection on my 8 year old 2003 model. They recommended $6k worth of work on the car although they didn't say that I needed to do any of it immediately. In essence they were just pointing out that keeping the car for much longer was going to mean putting money into it. I appreciated the heads up and sold it for 50% of what I originally paid for it.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Same here. 70 is my top of acceptable. Mid-50's is my comfort zone, and fall is my favorite season.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Me three.   Once I start  to glisten (I wish, I sweat) I'm miserable.  I'll miss the cold, winter is my favorite.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



My sisters are always cold, 90 degree heat is ok with them.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Wow, its still winter where you are too!  I'm canceling the plane tickets!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)

Saw this, reminded me of Becki.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



You think the 70s is still winter?  Where are you?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Of course I'm exaggerating with the headlight thing -- but not much.  I've had them tell me they need to replace the whole center control panel on the basis that the power window doesn't stay moving unless you hold it; that they have to replace the steering wheel when I asked about a bit of trim that's not quite flush; and that they'd have to replace the sun visors because the little plastic lens cover came off.

I just don't ask questions any more.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


More like, where am I from....where I live, it gets civilized 'weatherwise" around August!  lol

In Sacramento, they have already been in the 90's and are in the 80's mostly since late March...Right now, they are experiencing late winter at 76 degrees.  lol


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 19, 2014)

pretty cool


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 19, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > loading up the car and heading back home.  a productive weekend down here, now I get to go home an do a little more  lol.   believe it or not with all the cold, I think the grass will need cutting
> ...



They're decent little boats.  I have a 14' flat bottom Jon with and 8.8 hp.  I haven't used that boat in years.  I no longer have a vehicle to tow it with.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 19, 2014)

So I went grocery shopping today and paid $6 a pound for ground beef. I was spitting fire. Reminds me of the time we were driving on the Pennsylvania turnpike and we stopped to get gas. Left the gas station and my Dad is driving down the road pounding the steering wheel, pissed because he just paid 39 cents a gallon. And I paid 59 cents a pound for bananas. I remember when they were 11 pounds for a dollar.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)

We got a huge ham for .88/pound. Same price, $6. The ladies upstairs are ecstatic.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 19, 2014)

Damn!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> So I went grocery shopping today and paid $6 a pound for ground beef. I was spitting fire. Reminds me of the time we were driving on the Pennsylvania turnpike and we stopped to get gas. Left the gas station and my Dad is driving down the road pounding the steering wheel, pissed because he just paid 39 cents a gallon. And I paid 59 cents a pound for bananas. I remember when they were 11 pounds for a dollar.



Yabbut -- that was a whole different dollar.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 19, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Marg&#8217;s mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogo&#8217;s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawk&#8217;s mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomi&#8217;s Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheila&#8217;s sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherry&#8217;s Mom, 
BDBoop and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Becki&#8217;s hubby,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, and 007.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## oldfart (Apr 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> oldfart said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Thanks.  I actually have a few other posts here, but the thread moves pretty fast for me to get back to people.  

I learned to cook from my mother who was blind.  No measurements, no exact times or temperatures, no recipes.  At five I started cooking on the stove after I found I could push a chair up to it and reach the burners.  55 years of Boy Scouts add some pretty good outdoor recipes.  Number one son and I turn around restaurants as a hobby (currently own two).  We both cook.  Our day job involves tax, accounting, payroll and  management services for small businesses including about 23 restaurants, a custom butcher operation, and two shrimp boats.  Some of our compensation comes in trade.  Last Easter we had a goat roast and at Christmas I do a mean roast suckling pig or a brace of geese.  Every fall we do venison.  We just finished our share of an organic young bull in the freezer raised on grass with no hormones or antibiotics.  You would not believe how different it tastes from  store-bought beef.  In two weeks the fresh local Florida strawberries come in.  

Basic rules to eat well:

1.  Know where your food comes from and get it as unprocessed as possible.  
2.  Adequate time is the most important ingredient.
3.  Almost everything can be used so use as much as you can.
4.  Use the right equipment, the right techniques, and the right food safety protocols.  
5.  People have different tastes so find out what you and they like.  Food snobbery makes for a bad meal.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 19, 2014)

I almost died from shock today. My son and I went to a flea market with my dad. We were walking around and nothing was really catching my eye...personally, I think there is just mostly junk at those places, but every once in awhile you can find something cool. Then something shiny caught my eye on a table cluttered with all sorts of miscellaneous stuff...it was a copper mold, and I collect them. I glanced at the pattern and it's not one that I have, so I reached out to pick it up and it didn't lift up. I was struggling a bit with it and looking to see what it was hung up on. Suddenly something was moving underneath it, and I was startled and dropped it. I looked closer and saw the markings of a snake. My brain was not quite registering it, and then I thought it was a fake snake that moved while I was trying to loosen the mold. I sort of chuckled inside at being startled and was thinking about reaching for it to pick up and show everyone the fake snake...then it moved again. I told the people running the booth that they had a snake on their table. The woman was upset, but the man thought it was cool. People started gathering around and he got a glove and grabbed it. Someone said it was a king snake and another person said a pine snake. From what I could find on the internet, I'm thinking pine snake because it had a small head compared to a large body. I still can't believe how close my fingers were to it's mouth when I reached underneath the mold and was struggling to get it free. I could have so easily been bitten, as he wasn't happy when the mold was removed, and he was coiled up and made a couple small strikes when the guy went to reach for him. This is similar to what it looked like in markings and size:


----------



## Grandma (Apr 19, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



It's not the computer, but the browser. If you're using Internet Explorer, try something different, like Firefox or Google Chrome (myself I hate Google just because.)

IE is having major issues with Java and Adobe Flash. I can't get Youtube to work at all with IE.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm sunburned, lol!


----------



## Grandma (Apr 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



A good time to go to the Lake Erie shore and watch the ice melt.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy Easter and 420 day to everyone!!!


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 20, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Happy Easter everyone.



Happy tomorrow, Oh it is tomorrow. It is 7am Sunday in England, midnight  Saturday in America.
What time and day is it where you are?


----------



## Noomi (Apr 20, 2014)

Its Sunday and its 4pm.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter.  What are everybody's plans? I'm having dinner with the ladies upstairs, and then going to my nephew's house for another dinner (!) with the rest of the family. I don't start work til nine Sunday night, and I should think it will be a pretty quiet shift.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2014)

*Happy Easter!*


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2014)

My Daughter and Son in Law are working today so I'm making dinner.  They'll be around at 5 or so.  It's also my Son in Law's birthday so we're celebrating that.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Apr 20, 2014)

Pizza for dinner tonight. I don't have any Easter eggs either, might have to buy one for myself tomorrow, although I shouldn't indulge anymore - I have put on a few kilos in the past month or so. Must work on burning them off!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter, all!


----------



## pacer (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter, everyone.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 20, 2014)

Morning All !


----------



## pacer (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 20, 2014)

*Happy Peepster, coffee shoppers!*








​


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2014)

good Easter to all


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 20, 2014)

http://web.archive.org/web/20070314021831/egg.d21c.com/holidays/egg.swf


----------



## pacer (Apr 20, 2014)

Yum yum!  Blueberry and strawberry pancake breakfast.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I almost died from shock today. My son and I went to a flea market with my dad. We were walking around and nothing was really catching my eye...personally, I think there is just mostly junk at those places, but every once in awhile you can find something cool. Then something shiny caught my eye on a table cluttered with all sorts of miscellaneous stuff...it was a copper mold, and I collect them. I glanced at the pattern and it's not one that I have, so I reached out to pick it up and it didn't lift up. I was struggling a bit with it and looking to see what it was hung up on. Suddenly something was moving underneath it, and I was startled and dropped it. I looked closer and saw the markings of a snake. My brain was not quite registering it, and then I thought it was a fake snake that moved while I was trying to loosen the mold. I sort of chuckled inside at being startled and was thinking about reaching for it to pick up and show everyone the fake snake...then it moved again. I told the people running the booth that they had a snake on their table. The woman was upset, but the man thought it was cool. People started gathering around and he got a glove and grabbed it. Someone said it was a king snake and another person said a pine snake. From what I could find on the internet, I'm thinking pine snake because it had a small head compared to a large body. I still can't believe how close my fingers were to it's mouth when I reached underneath the mold and was struggling to get it free. I could have so easily been bitten, as he wasn't happy when the mold was removed, and he was coiled up and made a couple small strikes when the guy went to reach for him. This is similar to what it looked like in markings and size:



Oh good grief.  They say we do have some snakes in Ohio but I've never seen anything but what they call a gardner snake here.  Ick.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  To our Christian friends, to our Jewish friends during this Passover, and to all the others who have become our soul brothers and sisters, 

A most Happy Easter Sunday to all!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you, foxfire: just beautiful.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 20, 2014)

Mornin' All!


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 20, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20070314021831/egg.d21c.com/holidays/egg.swf



Those are the most beautiful eggs, Ollie. Thanks a bunch. 

Happy Easter to all and Happy Sunday to all. May we all make a wonderful day in our own special way.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 20, 2014)

And time for the annual reading of "Lord of the Peeps":






Fellowship of the Peep


----------



## boedicca (Apr 20, 2014)

PeepHenge!






http://www.lordofthepeeps.com/peephenge/peephenge.html


----------



## R.D. (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mornin' All!



Yeah, my mug is about that size. It's fun to claim I only drink a cup a day when it holds half a pot.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 20, 2014)

Mornin' Everybody, and appropriate holiday greetings.
Easter is kina inbetween for me, the vernal equinox having been celebrated a month ago and Beltane not for another week and a half.  But the wheel turns for all of us and the long awaited Spring and Summer will come. ..and pass away again in their turns.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2014)

>> The modern belief that eggs are delivered by a rabbit, comes from the legend of the Goddess Eostre.  Eostre was walking one fine Spring day and came upon a beautiful little bird. The poor bird&#8217;s wing was badly injured and Eostre, feeling great compassion for the little creature, wanted to heal it. But the little bird&#8217; wing was so badly damaged that Eostre knew it would never be able to fly again even after She healed it. So, Eostre decided to help the bird by healing it in a way that would give it mobility and a little something more? She turned it into a rabbit!

During the transformation, the rabbit retained the ability to lay eggs. The rabbit was so grateful to Eostre for saving its life that it laid a sacred egg in Her honor, joyously decorated it and then humbly presented it to the Goddess. She was so pleased and so touched by the rabbit&#8217;s thoughtful gift that She wished all humankind to share in her joy. In honoring her wishes, the rabbit went all over the world distributing these beautifully decorated little gifts of life and continues to do so even today. << -- How the Easter Egg Came to Be


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 20, 2014)

Another beautiful day starting here.  It's already 37 degrees and bound to get warmer.  I'm looking forward to running the hose to my water tanks.   Hauling an average of 40 gallons a day in five gallon buckets is getting old.  At least the ice on the steps has melted.   The snow and ice never got really bad here this winter, so it seems to be melting faster than usual. 
I need to start hauling my construction materials up to the property. The floor sheathing alone will weigh almost two tons. I'm trying to get it stacked in the order we'll use it.  I'll try posting photos of our progress.   The grand daughters will be learning about frame construction on their summer vacation.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

Appropriate holiday greetings to you as well.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' All!
> ...



I have normal size because the coffee gets cold too fast but I buy them a Pier One.  They have so many pretty styles that go with their whole place settings but you can just buy them separately.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I drink my coffee from hot to cold, so mug size doesn't matter to me.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 20, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20070314021831/egg.d21c.com/holidays/egg.swf



I'm thinking, no one clicked on the link...........


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter everyone.  Best Easter picture ever:


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 20, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > http://web.archive.org/web/20070314021831/egg.d21c.com/holidays/egg.swf
> ...



Boy do I have egg on my face.  Happy Easter Ollie.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 20, 2014)

Gee CS III?  I feel old.  I remember negging in here once...


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 20, 2014)

The Easter Pageant on the Hillside was a smash this year!  I've been in it for ten years now and this is the first year we were blessed with great weather for both weekends.  About three hundred folks turned out for the pageant.

I'm taking Mom out for Easter dinner in about a half hour from now.  My brother and sister-in-law can't make it because of some issues with his mother-in-law.  She is suffering with Alzheimer's and now has to have more care than ever.  I hope that between the two of them, my sister-in-law and brother can bare up.

So to all you Coffee Shoppers, I wish a Blessed Easter.  Leave some ham for me!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter everybody!


----------



## oldfart (Apr 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I almost died from shock today. My son and I went to a flea market with my dad. We were walking around and nothing was really catching my eye...personally, I think there is just mostly junk at those places, but every once in awhile you can find something cool. Then something shiny caught my eye on a table cluttered with all sorts of miscellaneous stuff...it was a copper mold, and I collect them. I glanced at the pattern and it's not one that I have, so I reached out to pick it up and it didn't lift up. I was struggling a bit with it and looking to see what it was hung up on. Suddenly something was moving underneath it, and I was startled and dropped it. I looked closer and saw the markings of a snake. My brain was not quite registering it, and then I thought it was a fake snake that moved while I was trying to loosen the mold. I sort of chuckled inside at being startled and was thinking about reaching for it to pick up and show everyone the fake snake...then it moved again. I told the people running the booth that they had a snake on their table. The woman was upset, but the man thought it was cool. People started gathering around and he got a glove and grabbed it. Someone said it was a king snake and another person said a pine snake. From what I could find on the internet, I'm thinking pine snake because it had a small head compared to a large body. I still can't believe how close my fingers were to it's mouth when I reached underneath the mold and was struggling to get it free. I could have so easily been bitten, as he wasn't happy when the mold was removed, and he was coiled up and made a couple small strikes when the guy went to reach for him. This is similar to what it looked like in markings and size:



But did you get the mold?


----------



## oldfart (Apr 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I'm sunburned, lol!



Damn you, and your little thesaurus too!


----------



## oldfart (Apr 20, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Mornin' Everybody, and appropriate holiday greetings.
> Easter is kina inbetween for me, the vernal equinox having been celebrated a month ago and Beltane not for another week and a half.  But the wheel turns for all of us and the long awaited Spring and Summer will come. ..and pass away again in their turns.



What do you do for Beltane?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

Good afternoon and Happy Easter to all the many Christian members of USMB!

I lieu of celeb pics (drinking coffee) today, just one pic, but a very interesting one:







That is the facade of a Coffee Shoppe in Leipzig, Germany.

Pictured is a man dressed in turkish clothing of the day, being served coffee by a young boy.

The Coffee Shoppe is called

"Zum arabischen Coffe Baum"

(to) the Arabic Coffee-Tree.

(Coffe is now spelled "Kaffee" these days in German)


I've been to that coffee shop once or twice, it is not far from the Thomas Church - where J.S. Bach composed and performed his over 3,000 pieces of liturgical music during the 30 years war.

Just thought that pic might be a little more appropriate for an Easter Sunday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

Great Sunday with my daughter today, and perfect weather here, the prettiest Sunday in a long, long time.  She got a scooter from Papa and so we spent some hours outdoors, scootering around!  We also ended up at an Easter Bazaar (kind of like a mini Coney Island) not far from home and she rode lots of rides; she loved the bumper cars. Lol.  

It's just a wonder to see how she is developing so fast, making huge mental leaps. In her 1st grade math class, they aren't doing division yet, but some of the cool extra workbooks my sister sent to my daughter as a gift already have division in them and  tmyhe little one was fascinated by the division symbol, so I explained it to her and gave an example, using groups of fingers going backwards to demonstrate and CLICK, she got the principle right away and has been doing simple division in her head for the last couple of hours. What a joy, just a joy. Smart cookie!!!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2014)

I know Purim has passed but still, this being the coffee shop .... I can dream can't I?




For this I'd suspend my wheat-free diet.  Shouldn't be a total loss.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 20, 2014)

boedicca said:


> PeepHenge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't for get peeps in bondage.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > PeepHenge!
> ...




Oh, no!!!  My virgin eyes, my virgin eyes!!!! Nooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I know Purim has passed but still, this being the coffee shop .... I can dream can't I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hamantaschen, Hamantaschen!!!!!!  Woot-woot!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20070314021831/egg.d21c.com/holidays/egg.swf




lol. Great egg buttshot!!!



 [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION]


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 20, 2014)

Sitting here trying to type and rub my tummy all at the same time!  Mrs. BBD fixed us a terrific Easter lunch - ham, sweet corn, string beans, mashed potatoes and the first batch of sweet tea for the season.  I'm thinking it won't be long until Taco and I will be taking a nap.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 20, 2014)

Peeps...  what a horrible thing to do to a marshmallow.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2014)

I really don't like marshmallow or peeps.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 20, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I really don't like marshmallow or peeps.



Marshmallows are good for only two things in my humble opinion.

1.  Drop a couple of them into your hot chocolate.
2.  Makes excellent bait in a live trap for raccoons.

Other than that, marshmallows have no real value.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sitting here trying to type and rub my tummy all at the same time!  Mrs. BBD fixed us a terrific Easter lunch - ham, sweet corn, string beans, mashed potatoes and the first batch of sweet tea for the season.  I'm thinking it won't be long until Taco and I will be taking a nap.



We had ham, au gratin potatoes, cole slaw and French silk pie. Was too full for pie. Will have pie for supper.

Will have split pea soup later in the week.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sitting here trying to type and rub my tummy all at the same time!  Mrs. BBD fixed us a terrific Easter lunch - ham, sweet corn, string beans, mashed potatoes and the first batch of sweet tea for the season.  I'm thinking it won't be long until Taco and I will be taking a nap.
> ...



Don't get me started again...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't like marshmallow or peeps.
> ...



Oh yeah, I forgot about the racoon thing ...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't like marshmallow or peeps.
> ...



Not true!

Packing peanuts.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Don't listen to her BBD.  I still have leftovers with your name on 'em.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Hey now!!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Aw, there's plenty go go around.  'Specially after Foxy declined her share


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

Awww!!

/pat-pat


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't like marshmallow or peeps.
> ...



You forgot s'mores and roasted marshmallows.  Food of the gods.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 20, 2014)

Marshmallows are delicious.

The little one had lots of fun finding eggs today; plastic eggs with candy or money outside, hard-boiled inside.  She also got some Peeps in her Easter basket and was happy about it.  Then I took her next door to see her best friend and give her an Easter basket, too.  We picked flowers for the table on the way back and now we're just waiting on dinner.

I got a bag full of candy.  Her mom bought too much, didn't want to give it all to the little one or leave it sitting around till next year, so it goes to me!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Otherwise known as comfort food....


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 20, 2014)

The kids are bigger than me but we still hide eggs for them.  lol   finished staining the slats on the pergola this morning.   Pulled a bunch of rocks out of the woods and rebuilt a few rock walls and built a ne one under the deck.  started to pull some spreading junipers and creeping phlox out of one of the beds around the pool we want to make a perennial bed.   now I'm beat and am about to enjoy Easter dinner.  Hope everyone had a great day


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> The kids are bigger than me but we still hide eggs for them.  lol   finished staining the *slats* on the pergola this morning.   Pulled a bunch of rocks out of the woods and rebuilt a few rock walls and built a ne one under the deck.  started to pull some spreading junipers and creeping phlox out of one of the beds around the pool we want to make a perennial bed.   now I'm beat and am about to enjoy Easter dinner.  Hope everyone had a great day




Read that one too quickly, thought that bolded word was "stats", got all excited, thinking that pergola numbers were going to appear...


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 20, 2014)

It's official. Daughter committed to BoCo. 





Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



While on the surface BDBoop appears to be a real sweetie but if you peek under the surface I think you will find she likes to stir the pot by her keeping this pea soup trash talk alive.


----------



## oldfart (Apr 20, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Marshmallows are delicious.
> 
> The little one had lots of fun finding eggs today; plastic eggs with candy or money outside, hard-boiled inside.  She also got some Peeps in her Easter basket and was happy about it.  Then I took her next door to see her best friend and give her an Easter basket, too.  We picked flowers for the table on the way back and now we're just waiting on dinner.
> 
> I got a bag full of candy.  Her mom bought too much, didn't want to give it all to the little one or leave it sitting around till next year, so it goes to me!



Mrs. Oldfart took the grandkids to an easter egg event.  They dropped 20,000 eggs onto a football field from a helicopter.  This is what happens to people who never watched WKRP.  Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow!!!  I have exactly 10,000 rep points!!!  I can get that free set of china now.

My mother would be so proud.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 20, 2014)

lol


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 20, 2014)

Ok this is cool.  multiple smoke rings


----------



## Noomi (Apr 20, 2014)

^that is pretty cool.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Wow!!!  I have exactly 10,000 rep points!!!  I can get that free set of china now.
> 
> My mother would be so proud.



I hope you moved quick on that. The china is only free right AT 10,000 points. Ya snooze, ya lose.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 20, 2014)

I haven't been to the gym in a week. Must go today. And tomorrow.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2014)

oldfart said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I almost died from shock today. My son and I went to a flea market with my dad. We were walking around and nothing was really catching my eye...personally, I think there is just mostly junk at those places, but every once in awhile you can find something cool. Then something shiny caught my eye on a table cluttered with all sorts of miscellaneous stuff...it was a copper mold, and I collect them. I glanced at the pattern and it's not one that I have, so I reached out to pick it up and it didn't lift up. I was struggling a bit with it and looking to see what it was hung up on. Suddenly something was moving underneath it, and I was startled and dropped it. I looked closer and saw the markings of a snake. My brain was not quite registering it, and then I thought it was a fake snake that moved while I was trying to loosen the mold. I sort of chuckled inside at being startled and was thinking about reaching for it to pick up and show everyone the fake snake...then it moved again. I told the people running the booth that they had a snake on their table. The woman was upset, but the man thought it was cool. People started gathering around and he got a glove and grabbed it. Someone said it was a king snake and another person said a pine snake. From what I could find on the internet, I'm thinking pine snake because it had a small head compared to a large body. I still can't believe how close my fingers were to it's mouth when I reached underneath the mold and was struggling to get it free. I could have so easily been bitten, as he wasn't happy when the mold was removed, and he was coiled up and made a couple small strikes when the guy went to reach for him. This is similar to what it looked like in markings and size:
> ...



No!! I said I didn't want it because every time I'd look at it, I'd shiver recalling my close encounter with a snake.

Great day...Easter service is always very uplifting. Nice weather to sit out on my Mom's lanai, but too cool to go swimming. We sat down to eat the perfect meal at 5pm, then our traditional game of Rummy, which I won.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 20, 2014)

I had a nice day. Had to have an Easter party at my grandmother's, and I served as the Easter Bunny and hid all the eggs for the Easter egg hunts for the little kids. Just sayin', but they will probably be finding some of those eggs for a _long_ time. You'd be amazed at all of the clever hiding places for eggs you can find on a farm.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!!!  I have exactly 10,000 rep points!!!  I can get that free set of china now.
> ...



That my dear, is the story of my life...  I snooze a lot.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 20, 2014)

Guess I should go to bed.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



O, sorrow. Well, maybe you can try again at 20k. /pat-pat


----------



## Noomi (Apr 21, 2014)

Back from the gym. Nice leg workout, which is always good. Working on the upper arms, too. Getting some nice muscle going there.

Watching the footy right now. Fave team Geelong Cats against Hawthorn Hawks. Go Cats!


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 21, 2014)

Morning all! Happy ... erm ... Tuesday Eve!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 21, 2014)

Working on my second cup of coffee this morning.  Life is good.  Very good.  Hope everybody has a zippity doo dah kind of day.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't like marshmallow or peeps.
> ...



Eating Marshmallows To Soothe a Sore Throat Review ? Does it Work? | Green Idea Reviews


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Good morning, everyone!

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:






Brigitte Bardot (I was crazy for her when I was a teenager!)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Today's celebs no. 2 drinking coffee:








Tom Hanks and Halle Berry


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Today's pol pic is a combi pol/celeb pic:







Deputy Prime Minister Nick Clegg (UK) and actor Colin Firth (The King's Speech)


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 21, 2014)

Had a real nice 3 day weekend but god monday came so fast


----------



## peach174 (Apr 21, 2014)

Morning !

Monday's smile






I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Had a real nice 3 day weekend but god monday came so fast



Sucks, doesn't it....

lol...


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Had a real nice 3 day weekend but god monday came so fast
> ...



Yea, i'm sitting here in a fog this morning


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




The fog here has turned to real rain. It was so beautiful here yesterday and today G-d is giving us a big bath.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2014)

loved the fog on the Southern California coast as a boy


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> loved the fog on the Southern California coast as a boy



It's soothing, to me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2014)

What a beautiful morning


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Around 10 a.m. Hombre and I will go get our friend Dana to take her to the hospital for a pacemaker replacement.  We'll stay there at least through the surgery and longer if need be--she could possibly get to come home later today or they may choose to keep her overnight. 

I am concerned about Hombre spending all that time at the hospital as he is still recovering from his recent surgery.  Always something.

But it is a beautiful day.  My Kindle is charging for the long day.  I may take a computer to the hospital with me.  Or not.  We'll see.

Wishing blessings for a good week for all.  Didn't get signed off last night as we had company until late and then I was exhausted and forgot to shut down the computer even.
So, maybe sign off twice tonight.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd take the computer as well. Ya never know.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 21, 2014)

Where's 007 this morning?  He sleeping in late or something?


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Where's 007 this morning?  He sleeping in late or something?



i just noticed yesterday he was pinked


----------



## Starlight (Apr 21, 2014)

Congratulations, Aqua, on your new Mod status....You definitely deserve it, and you will be an Outstanding Mod!  

Sorry I was late to the Congratulations Party.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> loved the fog on the Southern California coast as a boy


Same here. I watched it several times. Jamie Lee Curtis was great, she had only debuted a couple of years earlier in the Halloween movie.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 21, 2014)

Today is your lucky day


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Today is your lucky day



Yes, I didn't get flattened crossing the street.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 21, 2014)

this is pretty cool


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 21, 2014)

Starlight said:


> Congratulations, Aqua, on your new Mod status....You definitely deserve it, and you will be an Outstanding Mod!
> 
> Sorry I was late to the Congratulations Party.



Thank you very much, Starlight.   I aspire to do a good job for the community. Only time will tell _if the job and I are suitable for one-another._.. I do hope, so.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Working on my second cup of coffee this morning.  Life is good.  Very good.  Hope everybody has a zippity doo dah kind of day.



Geesh, BBD...it is much later now. You are probably in a nap???


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, Aqua, on your new Mod status....You definitely deserve it, and you will be an Outstanding Mod!
> ...



its not an easy task, especially with the volume that goes on here


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> this is pretty cool



Yes...for sure..lol. It really is. Now to get my bearings...


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 21, 2014)

Congratulations AquaAthena on the new color for your nic.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > this is pretty cool
> ...



look at it long enough you start to get dizzy


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 21, 2014)

A good week-end at Doc's! The Jason Abel Project rocked the house as usual on Friday night and Saturday night was mellow but busy
Kathy put on a memorial reception for her daughter Kim on Saturday afternoon and I started smoking 20 pounds of Boston Butt.
The butt was in the smoker at 150* for 12 hours and then the oven at 170* overnight. Damn! THAT was some good eating!
Bar owners and our families took the whole day off and spent it together. Very little business discussion and not so much as a call placed to or received from the bar.
Overall, a fantastic day.
The tradition continues. Peeps were again fired from the carbide cannon. We managed a couple shots of 50 yards +/- and the 5 kids found every single egg of the 10 dozen we hid.

Life is GOOD!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Working on my second cup of coffee this morning.  Life is good.  Very good.  Hope everybody has a zippity doo dah kind of day.
> ...



Not napping yet but I've given it some thought!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 21, 2014)

Is it just me or do you find Easter eggs a bit crunchy this year?  Mrs. BBD made up some Easter eggs and they are very pretty and have a nice pastel color but they are so crunchy...  Anybody else notice that the eggs are pretty crunchy this year?


----------



## peach174 (Apr 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Is it just me or do you find Easter eggs a bit crunchy this year?  Mrs. BBD made up some Easter eggs and they are very pretty and have a nice pastel color but they are so crunchy...  Anybody else notice that the eggs are pretty crunchy this year?





You're supposes to peal them first. Ya Know?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 21, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or do you find Easter eggs a bit crunchy this year?  Mrs. BBD made up some Easter eggs and they are very pretty and have a nice pastel color but they are so crunchy...  Anybody else notice that the eggs are pretty crunchy this year?
> ...



Oh...  I forgot.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



That's what my comment was referencing....


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


----------



## peach174 (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> this is pretty cool



I feel like I'm one of those tea cup rides at Disneyland.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Dajjal (Apr 21, 2014)

I had a dream last night
What a lovely dream it was
I dreamed we all were alright
Happy in a land of Oz.

lyrics by John Sebastian 

I had a fantasic dream last night, in which I was flying above a vivid landscape full of buildings. My ex employer was there and I gave him a lift on my back. I flew up to try to get to the top of a tower, but I could not get high enough. 
Anyone got any ideas what that meant?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 21, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > this is pretty cool
> ...



Oh that's just so wrong... 

When I was a wee sprout we'd have that rectangular box of Velveeta cheese (which I loved -- didn't know any better) -- I was fascinated with the illustration on the box, which showed a pitcher of milk with a box of Velveeta inside it... and on _that _box was a pitcher of milk with a Velveeta box inside it, and on _that _box was a pitcher of milk .... etc etc etc.  I forget how many levels you could go down but it must have been real fun at the box printing shop.

Can't find it on Google Images.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 21, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I had a dream last night
> What a lovely dream it was
> I dreamed we all were alright
> Happy in a land of Oz.
> ...



Sounds to me like whatever you did for that employer was just never enough for him.

Would that be accurate?


----------



## Jughead (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Incredible! I know what vertigo feels like now. 

Of course the dizziness could also have something to do with being on an empty stomach for almost two full hours.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I had a dream last night
> What a lovely dream it was
> I dreamed we all were alright
> Happy in a land of Oz.
> ...




That could maybe depend on what kind of relationship you had to your ex employer.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I had a dream last night
> ...



I suppose you may know this, but "Oz" to us is not a reference to Australia but to the fantasy land of "Oz" in the movie...

-- which in turn is an abbreviation for "ounce" in one of many metaphors in a story that's thought to be an allegory about the gold standard (yellow bricks... straw man (argument), wicked witch of the East, etc) that was a raging political controversy at the time the story was written.


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I had a fantasic dream last night, in which I was flying above a vivid landscape full of buildings. My ex employer was there and I gave him a lift on my back. I flew up to try to get to the top of a tower, but I could not get high enough.
> Anyone got any ideas what that meant?


It means you have great potential to advance from the position you are in but someone or something is holding you back.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, done went and did it.....

Got the garage open and took out the push mower and the rider and got the whole yard and a half cut.........

Both fired up on the second try......Didn't even put gas in either of them..... Now who says you have to drain them every winter?


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I had a dream last night
> ...



Funny, my employment ended by my having a fight with him, because he did not want me going out with his daughter.

In case anyone here is British there is a rerun of farscape just starting on channel 11 pick tv.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 21, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I had a fantasic dream last night, in which I was flying above a vivid landscape full of buildings. My ex employer was there and I gave him a lift on my back. I flew up to try to get to the top of a tower, but I could not get high enough.



That you didn't want to throw him off just any old building ?


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

R.D. said:


> That you didn't want to throw him off just any old building ?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Where's 007 this morning?  He sleeping in late or something?
> ...



Hope he's back by the 8th, that's his ten-year anniversary.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



he is one of the originals still left.


----------



## oldfart (Apr 21, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Well, done went and did it.....
> 
> Got the garage open and took out the push mower and the rider and got the whole yard and a half cut.........
> 
> Both fired up on the second try......Didn't even put gas in either of them..... Now who says you have to drain them every winter?



Depends on how long winter is.  Here in Florida we are mowing grass every month of the year.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > this is pretty cool
> ...




Ugh....those things make me sick....I almost threw up....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2014)

R.D. said:


>




I can't very well stop talking to my husband, now can I.....he likes just a thin spread, I like more....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I had a dream last night
> What a lovely dream it was
> I dreamed we all were alright
> Happy in a land of Oz.
> ...



Your boss was a burden....you wanted to get him to quit being a burden, but you never could.  That's my own opinion....did you drop him when you were trying to get higher?


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



i just spoon it out of the jar


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 21, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > this is pretty cool
> ...



round and round she goes and where she stops, nobody knows.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I can eat a big jar in 2 evenings.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2014)

Reporting in from the hospital.  Dana should be out of surgery soon and once she's ready to get out of recovery they'll decide if they will keep her overnight or send her home.  On the hospital's public Wi-Fi though, I wonder how many folks are watching me type this?


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 21, 2014)

Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 21, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.



Prayers up! I know what you're going through.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Reporting in from the hospital.  Dana should be out of surgery soon and once she's ready to get out of recovery they'll decide if they will keep her overnight or send her home.  On the hospital's public Wi-Fi though, I wonder how many folks are watching me type this?



Wow, long day.  How's your hubby holding up?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 21, 2014)

R.D. said:


>



Does anyone put butter and peanut butter on your bread?  No particular reason for that question ...  Just wondering ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



My oldest brother insists that you have to have butter and peanut butter in a PB&J....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




This is why you are THE Spoonman.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...





I do that too. Fewer calories to worry about if you skip the bread part!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 21, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.



That is not a good diagnosis. He is in my thoughts, SB!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.



So sad to hear that, Smilebong.  Our oldest daughter died of a brain tumor at 36 some years ago, so I can imagine how you feel.  Our prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I recall doing it once and thinking, why does this need butter? Never did it again!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.




That's a tough one.  I hope he doesn't have to undergo a lot of pain, that's one of the bad things about cancer.  My prayers/thoughts with you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Reporting in from the hospital.  Dana should be out of surgery soon and once she's ready to get out of recovery they'll decide if they will keep her overnight or send her home.  On the hospital's public Wi-Fi though, I wonder how many folks are watching me type this?




Thoughts and prayers for Dana, Foxfyre.


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.
> ...



He has had a splitting headache for 3 months and could not get rid of it. That is how they found it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 21, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I'm inclined to stay with my analysis and wonder exactly _why_ he didn't want you going with his daughter... 

I'm thinking if he considered you 'not good enough' that could be expressed that way metaphorically in a dream.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



This kind of symptomatic story is very common, I have witnessed this happen in my own family.

You did a good thing by announcing it here - for there are lots and lots of people of good will who hit up the CS and they will be thinking of you, imo.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Or a dowry issue???


----------



## Pogo (Apr 21, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You're a braver man than I.  Got food poisoning from peanut butter about a dozen years ago and haven't touched it since.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




Vutt?!?!? Life ohne Peanut Butter??

NEIN!!!





Ps. sorry to hear about the food poisoning.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 21, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I leave the jelly off.  I really like it on toast with butter and peanut butter.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



That's OK - it gives me a perfect cause to justify the cost of... cashew butter! 

Peanuts ain't nuts anyway.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 21, 2014)

If I was stranded on a deserted island for a month and could only have one food, it would be jars of peanut butter.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 21, 2014)

What's peanut butter, precious?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 21, 2014)

Yesterday I did my Maryland stuffed ham.....  It was good.  Mrs R is sporting a temporary crown so tonight I took some leftover mashed taters, ground up some ham, added a little cream-o-mush, onion, garlic, butter, green beans and cheese.  It was good.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Apr 21, 2014)

My team won the footy match last night! Very happy. We won by around 23 points, or nearly four goals, all kicked in the last quarter. 

Dentist this morning, had another filling - not a new one, just a replacement because the ones I have are old and wearing away. I'm quite happy, I don't actually need fillings, just replacement ones. I'm doing good with my teeth.  Next month I have another one (replacement) and a tooth clean, as there is buildup on the wires behind my teeth (to hold my teeth in place) that I cannot reach with a toothbrush or flossing, so that will be cleaned up for me, and when I go to the hospital, they'll probably take out another tooth as well as its too sensitive. Hurts to chew on my left side so she said I'd probably want that taken out as well.

I only wish the dentist wasn't too expensive! Mum gave me a few hundred but I used all that and some of my own money to pay for the appointment, and I need to be paid by tomorrow morning at the latest or else my car loan can't come out. Hopefully the bank won't charge me a late fee!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


When having peanut butter, my favorite is a grilled or fried peanut butter and banana sandwich. Makes a great snack in between breakfast and lunch (a second breakfast).





If I'm in a rush, then a peanut butter and banana on toasted bread will do as well.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.



So sorry Smilebong.  That is tough for the whole family.  He and your family go on the vigil list for sure.


----------



## westwall (Apr 21, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...








An Elvis fan I see!


----------



## westwall (Apr 21, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.








Very sorry to hear that....he'll be in our thoughts...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2014)

We're home from the hospital, pretty well wrung out.  Enjoying some quick snacks and "The Voice" we had recording on the DVR.  Around 7:30ish Dana knew she didn't feel well enough to come home tonight.  The doc agreed and they'll keep her overnight.  Don't know yet if I'll be doing taxi duty in the morning but I won't need to be rocked to sleep tonight.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 21, 2014)

westwall said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


You guessed it. His music was great, and so was his food.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 21, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I don't use toast, just peanut butter and banana on bread.

I also love to put peanut butter between two Saltines.  I eat that a package at a time.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 21, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


On fresh sandwich bread, peanut butter and banana still tastes good, even if the bread's not toasted or grilled. However, I prefer it toasted or grilled since the banana may make the bread a little soggy. This is especially true for really fresh bread.

I've had peanut butter in between saltine crackers, but I prefer Ritz crackers. They are saltier and tastier, and the peanut butter adds even more flavor. Great for a light snack.


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.
> ...



Here he is.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 21, 2014)

oldfart said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' Everybody, and appropriate holiday greetings.
> ...



Nothing special.  I do recognize its passing year-to-year.  Celebration is much more fun when someone celebrates with you, though.  You?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 21, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.



Is that your wife's brother, or a sibling's spouse? Either way,  I am so sorry.


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.
> ...



My sister's husband.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> this is pretty cool





Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



YUP!  That's how it's best...bread has to be toasted, though.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 21, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



How is she doing?


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Not good.  She is stressed. She loves him with all she is, and I guess she expected him to outlive her. He has always been a tough guy.  Worked for PennDot for 25 years plowing roads in winter, and fixing potholes in the summer.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



More people suffer food poisoning and food-borne illnesses from peanut butter than from raw milk...just sayin'


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 21, 2014)

Noomi said:


> My team won the footy match last night! Very happy. We won by around 23 points, or nearly four goals, all kicked in the last quarter.
> 
> Dentist this morning, had another filling - not a new one, just a replacement because the ones I have are old and wearing away. I'm quite happy, I don't actually need fillings, just replacement ones. I'm doing good with my teeth.  Next month I have another one (replacement) and a tooth clean, as there is buildup on the wires behind my teeth (to hold my teeth in place) that I cannot reach with a toothbrush or flossing, so that will be cleaned up for me, and when I go to the hospital, they'll probably take out another tooth as well as its too sensitive. Hurts to chew on my left side so she said I'd probably want that taken out as well.
> 
> I only wish the dentist wasn't too expensive! Mum gave me a few hundred but I used all that and some of my own money to pay for the appointment, and I need to be paid by tomorrow morning at the latest or else my car loan can't come out. Hopefully the bank won't charge me a late fee!



A "footy" match?  "Footies" here are pajamas with "built-in" feets...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 21, 2014)

It's been gorgeous here today...55F and sunny.  I came home from school and noticed that some of the buds on a limb of a tree were blooming, a few hours later, almost the whole tree was in bloom...these are kind of like pussy willows.  Two days from now we'll have leaves out.  Three days and "spring" has happened.  The snow is almost gone, the mud is deep and persistent until the ice underneath melts.  Gotta love Spring!!!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> If I was stranded on a deserted island for a month and could only have one food, it would be jars of peanut butter.



Hamantaschen for me


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 22, 2014)

I was having a debate with my mother earlier when I visited, and I want to ask you all for your honest opinion. Do you think the Rohirrim of Lord of the Rings more closely resemble Vikings or Mongols?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Marg&#8217;s mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogo&#8217;s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawk&#8217;s mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomi&#8217;s Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheila&#8217;s sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherry&#8217;s Mom, 
BDBoop and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Becki&#8217;s hubby,
Smilebong's brother-in-law,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, and 007.




P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 22, 2014)

I may have found the cause of my anxiety issues. It came like a streak of lightning. I am deficient in magnesium. That means I'm prone to bouts of nervousness and anxiety. It also explains the abnormal heartbeat I've been having. So, I've been taking powdered magnesium for the last few nights now. The results are amazing. I've not been so emotionally stable in years. This might be an answer to prayer.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> I may have found the cause of my anxiety issues. It came like a streak of lightning. I am deficient in magnesium. That means I'm prone to bouts of nervousness and anxiety. It also explains the abnormal heartbeat I've been having. So, I've been taking powdered magnesium for the last few nights now. The results are amazing. I've not been so emotionally stable in years. This might be an answer to prayer.



Kewl.  Do you find you're dreaming more?  I get that when I take mag.

Does anyone in our northern climes see aurora borealis tonight?  The radio dial sounds like solar storm fallout.  Just wonderin'...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Happy Tuesday morning to all!

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







Jude Law


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Kate Winslet (in "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind"). Oh, yeah, and Jim Carrey, too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

And in lieu of a pol pic, a cool (photoshopped) pic of the world within a cup of coffee:


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > I may have found the cause of my anxiety issues. It came like a streak of lightning. I am deficient in magnesium. That means I'm prone to bouts of nervousness and anxiety. It also explains the abnormal heartbeat I've been having. So, I've been taking powdered magnesium for the last few nights now. The results are amazing. I've not been so emotionally stable in years. This might be an answer to prayer.
> ...



In fact, I am dreaming more. Good sign too. It tells me I'm sleeping soundly. Don't remember the last time I slept well... Not since after high school.

Sent from my ADR8995 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Grandma (Apr 22, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.



How awful. My thoughts are with him and his loved ones.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Reporting in from the hospital.  Dana should be out of surgery soon and once she's ready to get out of recovery they'll decide if they will keep her overnight or send her home.  On the hospital's public Wi-Fi though, I wonder how many folks are watching me type this?



Hope the surgery went well, Foxy, and that Dana is allowed home soon.



Smilebong said:


> Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.



Sorry to hear that, SB.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your brother, Smile. I know that's gonna be rough, but we're all here for you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh, and to celebrate the epiphany about my anxiety, I dug into some coinage I had lying around the house to become a subscribing member of this board. Can't wait for my bumper sticker. lol.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 22, 2014)

I got another one in the mail a few weeks ago. I guess I will get one sent to me each year, lol.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.


I'm saddened to hear that. My prayers are with your brother in law.


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 22, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.
> ...



Thank you all.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

Morning, sort of. It's dark out, I better check the forecast.

Never mind. Room darkening shades ftw!


----------



## R.D. (Apr 22, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.



Prayers up.


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

Good Morning Sunshine by Brenda Sutton

Mornin Everyone!​


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 22, 2014)

Received word this morning that my best friend, an 85 year old fellow named Otis who I used to field trial beagles with, is in the hospital not doing well.  Rectal bleeding from cancer, his heart is failing, shortness of breath and he has become violent because his Alzheimer's Disease has suddenly worsened.  He's a real mess and the outlook is not good.  Please put this fellow on  your prayer list for a merciful end to what was a very good life.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 22, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> I may have found the cause of my anxiety issues. It came like a streak of lightning. I am deficient in magnesium. That means I'm prone to bouts of nervousness and anxiety. It also explains the abnormal heartbeat I've been having. So, I've been taking powdered magnesium for the last few nights now. The results are amazing. I've not been so emotionally stable in years. This might be an answer to prayer.



Great news.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Received word this morning that my best friend, and 85 year old fellow named Otis who I used to field trial beagles with, is in the hospital not doing well.  Rectal bleeding from cancer, his heart is failing, shortness of breath and he has become violent because his Alzheimer's Disease has suddenly worsened.  He's a real mess and the outlook is not good.  Please put this fellow on  your prayer list for a merciful end to what was a very good life.



Prayers for quick mercy, absolutely.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 22, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Good Morning Sunshine by Brenda Sutton
> 
> Mornin Everyone!​



Morning, Sarah!


----------



## R.D. (Apr 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Received word this morning that my best friend, an 85 year old fellow named Otis who I used to field trial beagles with, is in the hospital not doing well.  Rectal bleeding from cancer, his heart is failing, shortness of breath and he has become violent because his Alzheimer's Disease has suddenly worsened.  He's a real mess and the outlook is not good.  Please put this fellow on  your prayer list for a merciful end to what was a very good life.



Prayers


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Received word this morning that my best friend, an 85 year old fellow named Otis who I used to field trial beagles with, is in the hospital not doing well.  Rectal bleeding from cancer, his heart is failing, shortness of breath and he has become violent because his Alzheimer's Disease has suddenly worsened.  He's a real mess and the outlook is not good.  Please put this fellow on  your prayer list for a merciful end to what was a very good life.



That is... unfortunate. May his passing grant him the serenity he lost in life.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



I hope they are able to keep the pain down.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Are you allergic to peanuts?  Was it spoiled?  Can't hardly blame you for not wanting to ever eat it again....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

My wishes for everyone.....


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 22, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Oh, and to celebrate the epiphany about my anxiety, I dug into some coinage I had lying around the house to become a subscribing member of this board. Can't wait for my bumper sticker. lol.



  Good to see you posting TK and so happy you are feeling and sleeping better.


----------



## Starlight (Apr 22, 2014)

My new exercise program





Hope everyone has a Great Day!


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, everyone.



Thank you and good morning to you, Jake. I hope you make a great day. I am going to, for sure!


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Happy Tuesday morning to all!
> 
> Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:
> 
> ...



He played such a great role in _Wilde_. Oscar Wilde....


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > this is pretty cool
> ...



I used to love peanut butter on toast. Now, I put a tad on a cracker and have several of those...  I like the crunch. I hear the hazelnut butter spread ( can't remember the name of it ) is delicious, so I have neglected buying it. I hear it is addictive...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you, Athena.  This day will be good, I am sure.  Have a good one.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Tuesday morning to all!
> ...




He is indeed a fine actor, Athena.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Nutella? No, no. Stay far away from Nutella.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> I was having a debate with my mother earlier when I visited, and I want to ask you all for your honest opinion. Do you think the Rohirrim of Lord of the Rings more closely resemble Vikings or Mongols?



The legend always compares them to the Vikings.  Since I've never seriously compared the Vikings to the Mongols, I'll go with the Vikings.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I never tried it but why stay far away?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Doesn't look like the nutritional label for real nuts, does it.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Why, I should neg that.....
You're negative vibes are not going to ruin the day...


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I know. 

You shoulda seen the look on my face when I thought Oh, I'll try this product, it looks sorta healthy, a form of peanut butter ... Yeah. I ate the entire jar with a spoon over a three-day period.






Uh-huh.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 22, 2014)

See, now you're earning my respect. 

I count calories, so I can eat anything I want.   The other factors simply ruin a good thing or me


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Not so much. #1 ingredient?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> See, now you're earning my respect.
> 
> I count calories, so I can eat anything I want.   The other factors simply ruin a good thing or me



I'm thinking that I might try WW online. Losing seventeen pounds without trying makes me think "so what could I accomplish with a little effort??"


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> oldfart said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I thought Beltane was a kind of May Day type thing?


----------



## R.D. (Apr 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > See, now you're earning my respect.
> ...



Why change whats working for you?   I had a friend who gained weight on WW


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Oh, my word. That would irk my tater.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

In other news, I found my mother on Pinterest today. I've been smiling ever since.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



If I knew what a tater was in this context, it would irk mine too.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...





Made me want tater tots, they could  fix my irk


----------



## R.D. (Apr 22, 2014)

Sigh, I'm feeling sorry for myself 

I have to go to the eye doctor, they make you take out the contacts then sit there waiting for half an hour.  Blind, just sitting there sucks.   I hate doctors!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Tater tots were a good invention.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I honestly don't know. My little sister said it a decade or two ago, and we've all been saying it ever since. 

My "little sister" is 44 now.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sigh, I'm feeling sorry for myself
> 
> I have to go to the eye doctor, they make you take out the contacts then sit there waiting for half an hour.  Blind, just sitting there sucks.   I hate doctors!



It totally sucks. My form of blind means I can see about three inches in front of my face clearly. I opt for semi-fuzzy and either play on my Fire, or read my Kindle.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sigh, I'm feeling sorry for myself
> 
> I have to go to the eye doctor, they make you take out the contacts then sit there waiting for half an hour.  Blind, just sitting there sucks.   I hate doctors!



I'm going to the doctors too.  Bone density scan.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

Friday, Electrocardiogram.  They say I have a heart murmur.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 22, 2014)

Well it looks like Spring may actually be here for good.  the long term forecast shows seasonal weather for the next week and a half and we're into may.  I guess the snow and ice are done


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  A most pleasant and productive Tuesday for us all.

Sitting here waiting for a call from Dana to come get her at the hospital though she may call another friend.  Heart hurting for Smilebong and BBD--both waiting out loss of loved ones and if it is ordained that their times have come, praying for the passing to be a peaceful one.

Thinking that looking at Jude Law is quite pleasant.

Thinking I've never bought Nutella and I'm glad now that I haven't--when the first ingredient is sugar and the second ingredient is vegetable oil, you know you're in trouble.  

Good nutrition can accomplish some amazing things--I wasn't having anxiety issues and hope TK continues to get good results, but magnesium has improved a number of unpleasant symptoms I was having.

We love peanut butter and have it fairly often.

I love watermelon and its back in season and we can afford it again now and then.  Yay!!!

I need coffee. . . . .off to the kitchen. . . .


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Friday, Electrocardiogram.  They say I have a heart murmur.



I had a heart murmur when I was pregnant with my daughter. Apparently, that's a thing. I hope yours is just a passing 'background noise' issue.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Friday, Electrocardiogram.  They say I have a heart murmur.



good luck.  they thought i had one once too but the tests showed it was only a sinus arrythmia.   is it something you can feel or was it detected at a check up?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  A most pleasant and productive Tuesday for us all.
> 
> Sitting here waiting for a call from Dana to come get her at the hospital though she may call another friend.  Heart hurting for Smilebong and BBD--both waiting out loss of loved ones and if it is ordained that their times have come, praying for the passing to be a peaceful one.
> 
> ...



I've noticed that the more healthy foods I consume, the more I desire healthy foods (and not junk).


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Friday, Electrocardiogram.  They say I have a heart murmur.
> ...



They've been saying it for years.  We'll see, I'm not having any pain so that's good.  My sis had a heart valve issue and underwent surgery some years ago, they're always scaring the shit out of you about something or other tho.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yes, 9 times out of 10 a heart murmur is nothing.  But we'll give you moral support until you know that for sure.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sigh, I'm feeling sorry for myself
> 
> I have to go to the eye doctor, they make you take out the contacts then sit there waiting for half an hour. Blind, just sitting there sucks. I hate doctors!


Could you stowaway a pair of reading glasses and some good reading material? 

 Best wishes at the optometrist/ophthalmologist place.

 Boredom sucks lemons.

 Bout all you can do is make lemonade.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



No, I don't have an allergy (that I'm aware of) and the stuff didn't look, smell or taste spoiled.  But I'd rather not roll those dice again.  Real nuts are more nutritious anyway.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh, I'm feeling sorry for myself
> ...



That's the spirit!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A real rarity --- a movie I've not only seen but liked.  Every several years some film slips through the cracks and comes up with something cerebral that shuns the mandatory Hollywood format of its usual three basic elements (gunshots/explosions, car chases and women screaming).  I always thought the title should have been "Meet Me in Montauk".


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



If you can eat peanuts, you're not allergic.  Can't imagine why you had such a reaction..it probably was spoiled, not a good thing.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Tuesday morning to all!
> ...




He is hawt!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your brother, Smile. I know that's gonna be rough, but we're all here for you.



Seconded (thirded, fourthed, ad infinitum)

Prayer flags have been energized for your BIL and your sister Smilebong....


----------



## peach174 (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I love Thai food and often still enjoy the crushed peanuts in it without any consequences, so I'm sure it was that particular jar of PB.  But the experience just turned me off the stuff.  Fool me once...


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Apr 22, 2014)

Hmm, #3.

Seems just as nice as the last one.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Indeed they were! A good replacement for fries in order to add a little variety to the food.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Morning, sort of. It's dark out, I better check the forecast.
> 
> Never mind. Room darkening shades ftw!



My neighbors did a prank on me many years ago.  I've been planning to get even for a long time.  I have to wait for their little dog to pass.  Then I'm going to cover all their windows in black plastic while they are sleeping so they'll wonder what's going on in the morning.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > oldfart said:
> ...



It is -- it marked the beginning of summer in Celtic Europe, or at least the point where the fecundity of flora and fauna finds fertility.  The polar opposite of Samhain (Hallowe'een) in both calendar position and natural cycle.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



But can you make tater tots in a home skillet?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, sort of. It's dark out, I better check the forecast.
> ...




The bolded - caused me to think of:







If you want the prank to really go good, the plastic all the windows, AND THEN, plastic the entire house as well..... (evil grin).

Oh, Sheila, I like how you think....


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



We recently rediscovered tater tots--the frozen variety at Albertsons.  The ingredients are pretty straight forward and reasonably healthy, and we bake ours in the oven until toasty crisp instead of frying them crisp--add a little sea salt and they make a great side in lieu of other potato sides.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



But of course!


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Well it looks like Spring may actually be here for good.  the long term forecast shows seasonal weather for the next week and a half and we're into may.  I guess the snow and ice are done



Spring has to stay here now...It has no choice in this... I have cut the grass, that's it...spring can only turn into summer. it's the law.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 22, 2014)

Checked the photos on my trail camera this morning and found this picture of a very unique deer on it.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



When I was in High School, we used to stop in a hamburger place and just order tater tots.  They probably hated us in there.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 22, 2014)

Have been up to the hospital to visit my friend.  He's in pretty bad shape.  He was sleeping so I did not wake him up.  I'm afraid that his days are numbered and he's close to the end.  He lived a good life.  He was a good man.  He'll be missed by a lot of people.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Same here! That little joint no longer exists, but I've never forgotten how good their burgers were.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The next worst thing in the world besides split pea soup is something called Tater Tot Casserole.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Tater Tot Hotdish!! Nummers!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Have been up to the hospital to visit my friend.  He's in pretty bad shape.  He was sleeping so I did not wake him up.  I'm afraid that his days are numbered and he's close to the end.  He lived a good life.  He was a good man.  He'll be missed by a lot of people.



He's on the list BBD.  We don't want them to linger or suffer once no more quality of life is possible, and that makes the goodbye easier sometimes, but it sure doesn't keep us from missing them.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Never hoid of it...


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Tater Tot Bake Recipe - Allrecipes.com

"This is ground beef and onions covered with tater tots, creamy mushroom soup and shredded Cheddar cheese. Even picky eaters love it!"


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

My recipe includes mixed vegetables, and the soup is mixed up with the browned ground beef and vegetables, then put in a 9 x 13 and covered with tater tots. I don't do the cheese thing, just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



It doesn't sound bad although I never could recreate the hamburger joint tater tots with the frozen ones.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Course not.

We have a restaurant we go to that for.

50?s Grill Home Page - We Really Cook! - Brooklyn Center Home-style American Menu


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

Tuesday is split pea soup day, rofl!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2014)

Meh-- tater tots are too fried.  I'll stay with pierogies.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Tuesday is split pea soup day, rofl!



I like split pea, do you guys do it homemade?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Tuesday is split pea soup day, rofl!
> ...



I think BBD does.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I know what you mean. No matter how I fry the tater tots, they never taste as good as those at Sonic. I'll bet it's the oil though. We don't use peanut oil in our home.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Meh-- tater tots are too fried.  I'll stay with pierogies.





Best pierogies in the world: Seattle, WA, at the Pike Street Fish Market - unbelievable stuff, just like your russian Grandma always made it!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Checked the photos on my trail camera this morning and found this picture of a very unique deer on it.



To skinny......


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Tuesday is split pea soup day, rofl!
> ...



Yes, ma'am!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Oh, Sonic has them?  I've never been there either.  I lived in a very small town for the past ten years and didn't have any of these places.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...





You folks need some serious help in your kitchens...  Just saying.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 22, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh, I'm feeling sorry for myself
> ...


Love lemonade, thanks.

I'm too cheap to spend the three hundred plus glasses would cost so I just rely on contacts.    I even need readers when they are in so it's blind as a bat for the wait.   They both chastised me


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Sonic has both fries and tater tots, but I get fries at the other fast food restaurants, so I usually have the tater tots at Sonic.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



This I agree with.   Tater tots in their natural form is the only way to go . 

 Remember the old joke..  What did you have for lunch? Pea green soup.  What did you have for dinner? Pea green soup.  What did ya do all night ? .....


----------



## R.D. (Apr 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Meh-- tater tots are too fried.  I'll stay with pierogies.



Oops, I fry pierogies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'm pretty eclectic in my diet and, since retirement, have really been doing a lot of experimenting with various cuisines and gourmet cooking--trying to reproduce the restaurant quality dishes you see in the cooking competitions, etc.

But I gotta join in solidarity with BBD on the pea soup folks.  It doesn't look good to me.  It doesn't smell good to me.  It doesn't sound good to me.  I'm not gonna eat it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Meh-- tater tots are too fried.  I'll stay with pierogies.
> ...



But I bet you don't bread 'em and drop 'em into a vat of boiling fat, mumuring "double double toil and trouble", amirite?

I boil them out of the frozen state and then just a quick pan-fry to finish.  Yum.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Do you like bean soup?  I prefer that to pea soup.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I like your ruggedness on this issue, Foxfyre!!!

Gotta tell you a story:

when my Mom and Dad split up, I lived with my Dad for about a year before going to my mom's. And during that time, since my dad really couldn't cook, my paternal grandparents cooked a lot for us. And every Tuesday night was dinner night at Grandma and Grandpa's in Middletown, Ohio. And every Tuesday night was "Brussel Sprouts literally doused in butter" night. Horror, oh horror.

I hated Brussel Sprouts. They looked like alien creatures I once saw in a sci-fy film at the ripe old age of 5 or so and by G-d, I was NOT gonna eat those Brussel Sprouts, nosiree.

Well, my Grandma made me, but the butter always made me sick to my stomach. And I usually got rid of those brussel sprouts in the bathrooom right after dinner.

It took almost 40 years to get over the trauma of a Brussel Sprouts from outer space.

Nowadays, I love em!!!

So, Foxy, eat yer split-pea soup!!!


----------



## R.D. (Apr 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That's how I do ravioli


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Sorry, that looks like beignets.  Prolly has the same effect on the arteries too


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



So, when's dinner time at your place, again???


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > I was having a debate with my mother earlier when I visited, and I want to ask you all for your honest opinion. Do you think the Rohirrim of Lord of the Rings more closely resemble Vikings or Mongols?
> ...



Thank God!
Finally someone who agrees with me! 
Did you know, you are the first person I have met who agrees with me on this?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



My 1x4 or 2x4 soup has pinto beans in it.  But bean soup?  I think I prefer noodles.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



Well you have to really stretch to find correlations, but the Mongols were into empire building and bringing the whole world as they knew it under their authority.  The Vikings not so much, but they were warriors, adventurers, and playful in their personal lives, as were the Rohirrim.  I see the Rohirrim's attachment to horses as was the Vikings to their ships.  So if Tolkien had either in mind when he created the Rohirrim, I'm pretty sure he was thinking of the Vikings.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



There's Sonics all over the place here in Colorado but since I hate to eat in a car/truck and their "background" music is near concert volume, making sitting at one of the outside tables mind numbing, I'll have to forgo any opportunity to sample their offerings.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I used to think it was so easy to stop at fast food places but since I lived back there, it was just as easy to fix something at home.  Now I'm in the habit and just usually eat here unless we're invited out somewhere nice.  We change as we get older.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 22, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CorvusRexus said:
> ...



I also agree that they are compared to Vikings.
So now you have two


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



There are a lot of good restaurants we would go to on occasion except that we are not their target "audience" based on the high decibel levels their speaker units emit.  I like to be able to not only hear my dining partner(s) but I'd like to be able to hear myself think.........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



*
"Ye Olde Viking Rohoirrim Mongol Koffe Shoppe!!!"*


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



We sure do. I'll bet in the last five years I've only had fast food twice.  That was a whopper from bk.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I used to like fish from Long John Silver but I picked some up recently and it just wasn't very good.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I love black bean soup!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2014)

Tolkien patterned the Rohirrim after a conglomerate of two groups, the ancient Anglo-Saxons and the Ostrogoths, a Germanic tribe that dominated eastern Europe during the late Roman period and were renowned people of the horse.  
Tolkien was an acclaimed professor of Anglo-Saxon and his aim in writing the Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings trilogy was to create a uniquely "English" mythology.   
The names, habitat and culture of the Rohirrim are decidedly Anglo-Saxon and their equestrian abilities Ostrogoth in nature.  The Anglo-Saxons and Ostrogoths were Germanic in origin.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Tolkien patterned the Rohirrim after a conglomerate of two groups, the ancient Anglo-Saxons and the Ostrogoths, a Germanic tribe that dominated eastern Europe during the late Roman period and were renowned people of the horse.
> Tolkien was an acclaimed professor of Anglo-Saxon and his aim in writing the Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings trilogy was to create a uniquely "English" mythology.
> The names, habitat and culture of the Rohirrim are decidedly Anglo-Saxon and their equestrian abilities Ostrogoth in nature.  The Anglo-Saxons and Ostrogoths were Germanic in origin.



Yes.  As I said, you have to really streeeeeeeeeetch to find a correlation between the Rohirrim and the Vikings or the Mongols.  But. . . . the question was not which group were the Rohirrim patterned after, which obviously was neither, but which one were the Rohirrim most like.  And I could see some similarities with the Vikings; with the Mongols not so much.

Interesting observation re their actual 'origin' though.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, sort of. It's dark out, I better check the forecast.
> ...




I hope they don't have a two story house......


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tolkien patterned the Rohirrim after a conglomerate of two groups, the ancient Anglo-Saxons and the Ostrogoths, a Germanic tribe that dominated eastern Europe during the late Roman period and were renowned people of the horse.
> ...



The debate still rages among some who really care one way or the other as Tolkien never said who he patterned them after.  
Knowing Tolkien's background, what he was trying to do with these books, the correlations between cultures (not to mention armor, language and habitat, etc) it's almost a given that his model was the Anglo-Saxon/Ostrogoth peoples.  Almost a given which is why some still claim Viking origins.  As for the mongol connection....... I have no idea which clueless moron came up with that one.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


>




That's a nice doggy.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...




I get the fried onion rings (at Sonic) ....french fries fill me up too quick.  I usually end up leaving most of them behind.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


I actually like their carside service. When on my lunch break from work, and I have my laptop with me, I could work as I eat in my truck, or catch up on my work email, or even get on USMB.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




There's a restaurant in California call the  Pea Soup Andersen's...(seriously) - close to Lompoc, Ca - and they have the best Pea Soup.  A cup of soup with a sandwich is not so bad, I remember it was delicious.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I usually get my onion rings at Burger King. The onion rings at Sonic are good, but I find their tots are better. Not to mention their bacon and double cheese burger, it's a tad greasy, but it is real good.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Why do I trust your judgement so much about burgers?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




I used to hate Brussel Sprouts....but I found a recipe for them -  "Roasted Brussel Sprouts" with pecans....I love them now...and fix them quite often.  Mr Mertex didn't like them, but it was his idea (found the recipe on the internet) and wanted me to fix them....he found out they are really good for you (especially for men - prevent prostate cancer)......so I did, and we've been eating them regularly since.

Brussels Sprouts Defend against All Types of Cancer 

Roasted Brussels Sprouts With Pecans | Real Simple Recipes


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


So long as it's just my judgment. You wouldn't want to trust me with your burgers though. When it comes to food, I don't even trust myself.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yes!! That's the one...  I will heed your suggestion...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You know what, Mertex? I am gonna give that recipe a try.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Love Brussel Sprouts, eat them with vinegar.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I thought that came from asparagus. I love this place...we can even talk about the color of our pee.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



our taste buds totally change. its amazing how many thinks I used to love I can't tolerate now.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



It turns greenish when you take B Complex.  I can't remember which one causes this.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



B12 and B6 will make it extremely yellow


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




I hope you end up liking it as much as I do.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



You 've gotta be more specific.  How do you cook them?  Do you just boil them and then put vinegar on them?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2014)

For Spoon -- and Nosmo King:


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Back in microbiology/nutrition/human health issues days at school, it seems to me there was a fungi that was pretty serious for nuts and such. Seems it was called Aspergillis flavius or something to that effect. The trouble with the disease is that fungal disease-producing toxins do not ameliorate any with heating, the toxin just keeps on keeping on. If any unsalted nut you purchase smells or tastes funny in any way, get rid of it.

My microbiology professor, who'd done work with the Oregon State Food Health Department (formed after 20 family members  in an Oregon community died from home-canned beans at a family reunion) was adamant that the protocol of getting rid of any bad nuts or too-old food was prompt.

A lot of older people substitute nuts for meat to lower cholesterol, and they need to be clear about discarding bad protein, including nuts which come at such a dear price, nobody wants to "waste" them if something is wrong. If a fixed income is your anathema, save the receipts for nut purchases, and take them back if they smell funny when you first open them for any reason. A lot of us are also avoiding too much salt in the diet, so only purchase enough nuts and with due diligence, eat them before the expiration date on the pack, but never if the smell or taste bad, unusual, or make you sneeze. If the seller gets pissy about returning bad stuff, take this list to your state health department and a carbon copy to the cdc, when and where you purchased the bad nuts, etc. I don't think aspergillus flavus is on this list, but surely you can find it somewhere online: CDC - A-Z Index for Foodborne Illness - Food Safety

Fungal diseases are listed here but not as a foodborne illness:
Types of Fungal Diseases | Fungal | CDC

Here's all you ever cared to know about _A. flavus_: The Peanut Files: THE PEANUT FILES - ASPERGILLUS


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Boiled or steamed.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 22, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Found out Friday my brother in law has Stage IV brain cancer. about 62 years old. They sent him home and are not going to do any treatments.



Prayers up for your Brother in Law and his family, Smilebong. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 22, 2014)

It's been a long day.   time to call it a night


----------



## R.D. (Apr 22, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I like (love) them halved and roasted with olive oil.  Then vinegar and salt


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 22, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> It's been a long day. time to call it a night


Lights out sounds good here.

 Good night, everyone. Have a great what's left of the week.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> I was having a debate with my mother earlier when I visited, and I want to ask you all for your honest opinion. Do you think the Rohirrim of Lord of the Rings more closely resemble Vikings or Mongols?



As described in the books, vikings.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > oldfart said:
> ...



Much more May Day than Easter, certainly.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh, I'm feeling sorry for myself
> ...



You might count yourself fortunate.  My version of blind means that my arms are no longer long enough.  Without specs, I have to prop a menu up across the table to read it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Well it looks like Spring may actually be here for good.  the long term forecast shows seasonal weather for the next week and a half and we're into may.  I guess the snow and ice are done
> ...



Yup.  I got my first two packets of seeds, peas and pumpkins.  I'll be out in the greenhouse by the end of the week, planting those and preparing for the rest.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I remember how great McD's fries were...until they quit using lard to fry them.  Now...meh!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Leaves more for those of us who do...I'll gladly prep something you prefer.

My dad would not eat guacamole because he thought anything that color was not meant for human consumption.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 23, 2014)

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Their hash browns aren't any good now either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Marg&#8217;s mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogo&#8217;s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawk&#8217;s mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomi&#8217;s Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheila&#8217;s sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherry&#8217;s Mom, 
BDBoop and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Becki&#8217;s hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
BBD's friend Otis,
Sarah
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, and 007.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 23, 2014)

Gee Pogo, we didn't know that.  Glad you're here to explain it all to us morons.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.

Today is Wednesday double day!!!

Today's dude celebs drinking coffee:







Ben Affleck








Robert Downey, Jr.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Today's lady celebs drinking coffee:






Penélope Cruz








Uma Thurman


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Today's pol drinking coffee:








Former President Richard M. Nixon (1969-1974), at a NY Diner in 1980.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 23, 2014)

Have some early things to do, so up before 4

Have a great day


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Have some early things to do, so up before 4
> 
> Have a great day




Have a good day, Jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 23, 2014)

You, too, Stat


----------



## Noomi (Apr 23, 2014)

One month and three days until surgery. Still plenty of time to put some money aside for my week off.

Great class tonight. Bigger than normal, did some combinations and kata, two of my fave things. Muscles warmed up, got covered in sweat, could have done another class easily. I put 100% in, but its not enough. Its like the entire class is basically a warm up for me, lol.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 23, 2014)

Good morning.  Coffee's ready.  Come and get it.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 23, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Gee Pogo, we didn't know that.  Glad you're here to explain it all to us morons.





Huh?

Good morning!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


The fries were one of the better items at McDonald's. I'd always supersize them. Now I don't frequent McDonald's much anymore since I find their Big Mac meat tastes like cardboard when you remove the sauce.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Tolkien patterned the Rohirrim after a conglomerate of two groups, the ancient Anglo-Saxons and the Ostrogoths, a Germanic tribe that dominated eastern Europe during the late Roman period and were renowned people of the horse.
> Tolkien was an acclaimed professor of Anglo-Saxon and his aim in writing the Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings trilogy was to create a uniquely "English" mythology.
> The names, habitat and culture of the Rohirrim are decidedly Anglo-Saxon and their equestrian abilities Ostrogoth in nature.  The Anglo-Saxons and Ostrogoths were Germanic in origin.



That's why I didn't weigh in on the matter before, I was getting a strong goth vibe from the Rohirrim. 

(p.s. Among the very few german words I know, "ost" = east)


----------



## Jughead (Apr 23, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


I agree. IHOP or Denny's both have good hash brown potatoes.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tolkien patterned the Rohirrim after a conglomerate of two groups, the ancient Anglo-Saxons and the Ostrogoths, a Germanic tribe that dominated eastern Europe during the late Roman period and were renowned people of the horse.
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Apr 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/0CArVzAm6WM]el corte mágico / Cutting the magic tree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 23, 2014)

From one of my Dad's shared facebook posts.



> My dad asked me last night why I carry my 1911 in the house, what am I afraid of? I looked him straight in the eye and said, "The g*****n Decepticons." He laughed, I laughed, the toaster laughed, I shot the toaster. It was a good time.



I laughed hard.


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 23, 2014)

Going to spend a good part of the day outside watching the grass grow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tolkien patterned the Rohirrim after a conglomerate of two groups, the ancient Anglo-Saxons and the Ostrogoths, a Germanic tribe that dominated eastern Europe during the late Roman period and were renowned people of the horse.
> ...



The names and armor (armor as described by Tolkien) are specifically Anglo-Saxon in origin.  What's interesting is the few remaining words in the "English" language, derived from the Anglo-Saxon, are horse colors.  Interesting because the Anglo-Saxons always fought on foot.  The deciding factor at the Battle of Hastings was William the Conqueror (Norman invader) had something the Anglo-Saxons didn't, calvary.  Now if it had been the Anglo-Ostrogoths who the Normans were up against...... who knows what the outcome would have been.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 23, 2014)

Day two of writing again. Much easier this time than last time I dug in my heels and persevered. Must be the wealth of material I have to work with this time.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 23, 2014)

Love Garfield.  ​


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 23, 2014)

Watching my Letterman recording from last night, Steven Colbert was on.  He looked a little nervous  but still funny.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 23, 2014)

Wednesday already.  this week is flying.  i can't believe it is almost my too.  this year is flying


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 23, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Wednesday already.  this week is flying.  i can't believe it is almost my too.  this year is flying



Yep, pretty soon it will be Winter again.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 23, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Wednesday already.  this week is flying.  i can't believe it is almost my too.  this year is flying
> ...



i know.  the summer always flies.  I'm taking 3 weeks of this summer, so hopefully that will help


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 23, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Wednesday already.  this week is flying.  i can't believe it is almost my too.  this year is flying
> ...



"Winter is coming."

/Ned Stark


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Aww poor Ned.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



It will soon be time to think of christmas presents. I find it harder every year to think of something new to buy my sister. I can't fob her off with another necklace or another bracelet.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 23, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



OOOHHH Yum...I used to love Denny's hash browns. They were just perfect for my tastes. Their biscuits and sausage gravy were pretty tasty too, especially after a night on the town...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 23, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You could always get her one of those toe rings...


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 23, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Dude, don't even wait. Start shopping the day after Christmas. See something on sale? Buy it, shove it in the closet. Some people are done shopping by now.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



HAHAAHA...I have had those. Since moving to rainy Oregon though, I am mostly wearing them on my fingers...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 23, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Biscuits and sausage gravy are so good that they should be required to be on the menu of every food serving establishment.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



 

Total comfort food.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



My daughter loves that, I never got into it so she must have had it over at her Dad's house.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Going to spend a good part of the day outside watching the grass grow.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Getting geared up to do a little housework in advance of the air conditioning guy coming today--today is the day he shuts down the furnace and fires up the Master Cool so to speak.  Though we are into the 70's most days., I think we're jumping the gun a bit--it still gets down into the 40's at night and next Sunday is forecast to be in the 50's all day.  I'm not putting away the winter clothing stuff just yet.

Need to call Dana and see how she's doing. . . .But enjoyed Stats coffee pics today; thinking about biscuits and sausage gravy, contemplating taking an allergy pill right off the bat this morning--the spring pollens sure have things stirred up--need to change the bag in the vaccuum cleaner before I can vacuum--need to buy a bagless vacuum--is there an easy way to clean those teensy little horizontal blinds in our bedrooms?--wondering why some videos stopped playing on this computer except in full screen mode. . . .

I think I'll have another cup of coffee and think things over.

It's hump day.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 23, 2014)

Good Morning !


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 23, 2014)

Why are you sharing nightmare images?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 23, 2014)

Always something different............


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 23, 2014)

Later all, have to go in for a standard check up at the Docs, and stop to do some errands afterward...
Later


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Always something different............



And now for something completely different.......

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGK8IC-bGnU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGK8IC-bGnU[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K8_jgiNqUc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K8_jgiNqUc[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 23, 2014)

Hoping everyone has an A-OK day today...


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 23, 2014)

So far, so good... Some real long days at Doc's lately and time at the keyboard has been limited.
Friday, we had The Jason Abel Project back at Doc's. We had a blast and did pretty well at the bar.
Saturday about noon I fired up the smoker and put in 20 pounds of Boston butt. I let it sit at 140-150 degrees for 12 hours with pecan wood. At midnight, I pulled it out and wrapped it in tin foil and popped it in the oven at 175 until noon Sunday.
DAMN!! it was great! I carted it over to my partner's for Easter dinner. Max had barbecue sauce waiting for it, but no one touched the sauce, opting for the horseradish gravy the wife made. Big hit!

Mondays, I have started a Texas Hold em tournament at the bar. We're getting 10 or 12 players. I'm mostly breaking even at the table, usually even paying for the 2 dozen Krispy Kreams I provide. It brings in a dozen people that normally wouldn't be buying cocktails and they tip well, so, I guess the $300 I spent for materials for 2 poker tables was a good idea.
Tuesday is "Musicians Take Over" night. Local talent stops by and plays for tips. We can get a pretty eclectic jam session going some nights and have hired 2 bands for weekend gigs.
My regular Wednesday game is at 6 PM tonight and after I open the bar in a few minutes, I'm going to reupholster a motorcycle seat for a friend.
4 months ago, I was retired. Now, I'm just plain tired.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 23, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> So far, so good... Some real long days at Doc's lately and time at the keyboard has been limited.
> Friday, we had The Jason Abel Project back at Doc's. We had a blast and did pretty well at the bar.
> Saturday about noon I fired up the smoker and put in 20 pounds of Boston butt. I let it sit at 140-150 degrees for 12 hours with pecan wood. At midnight, I pulled it out and wrapped it in tin foil and popped it in the oven at 175 until noon Sunday.
> DAMN!! it was great! I carted it over to my partner's for Easter dinner. Max had barbecue sauce waiting for it, but no one touched the sauce, opting for the horseradish gravy the wife made. Big hit!
> ...



Yeah, but it's all good. I mean, it sounds like you're really hitting your stride over there.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gee Pogo, we didn't know that.  Glad you're here to explain it all to us morons.
> ...



Nothing.  I made the stupid mistake of chipping in something helpful.  Lesson learned.  Wow.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Did you delete your post that I was responding to?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2014)

Morning greetings, everyone!
Absolutely splendid weather here, and I've been outside getting things done around this place.  Now that the snow and ice are melting away, I get to pick up all the detritus that accumulates over the winter.  Gotta clean the dog pen, too (yum, now that's a load of fun..not!)  
I had a nice little run in with one of the partner's neighbors the other day.  My partner likes to keep some goats in town.  I've warned him that his facilities are inadequate and that city ordinances prohibit what he's doing.  He pooh-poohs my concerns and claims the neighbors adore his pets as much as he does, they don't bark or smell bad like dogs (the smell is a matter of debate).  So, I'm over there, packing some stuff I need to move into storage.  I hear what sounds like gunshots out back...turns out it's the neighbor pounding on the back door.  Did I know my goats were in his yard and out in the street, again?  So now, the partner's goats are out here, and so was the partner...all weekend!!
Selling up my stock and moving out-of-state is starting to be more tempting all the time.  If that's the only way to unload this albatross, then sobeit.
At any rate, I hope all my CS friends are enjoying the onset of Spring.  I send my best thoughts and wishes to those who are grieving or in pain.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Noo, he's was acting all innocent about it.  I was just asking a question.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2014)

Okay I've had this computer running Windows 8 or upgraded to 8.1 for well over a year now.  And just recently it stopped playing Youtube or similar type videos--I get sound but no picture--just a green or gray screen.  Why?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay I've had this computer running Windows 8 or upgraded to 8.1 for well over a year now.  And just recently it stopped playing Youtube or similar type videos--I get sound but no picture--just a green or gray screen.  Why?



You need to install/update the latest version of Adobe Flash Player.  Probably want to check all of your plug-ins.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay I've had this computer running Windows 8 or upgraded to 8.1 for well over a year now.  And just recently it stopped playing Youtube or similar type videos--I get sound but no picture--just a green or gray screen.  Why?



Because it's not a Mac!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 23, 2014)

Wonder when Mrs. BBD is going to get around to fixing me some lunch?  I believe one of the following is the reason why:

1.  She has suddenly gone death and can't hear me saying that I'm hungry.
2.  She just isn't as hungry as I am.
3.  She's adopted a new religion that doesn't believe in eating lunch.
4.  She's ignoring me like she so often does.
5.  She wants me to fix my own lunch and maybe hers too.

Wonder what the correct answer is?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Wonder when Mrs. BBD is going to get around to fixing me some lunch?  I believe one of the following is the reason why:
> 
> 1.  She has suddenly gone death and can't hear me saying that I'm hungry.
> 2.  She just isn't as hungry as I am.
> ...



She's playing games with you, she wants to see how many and how often you can throw these lame hints out there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I've had this computer running Windows 8 or upgraded to 8.1 for well over a year now.  And just recently it stopped playing Youtube or similar type videos--I get sound but no picture--just a green or gray screen.  Why?
> ...



Speaking of computers my 320 GB hard drive on the desktop is almost full, it's dual booted, so I ordered a 1 TB hard drive.  I'll ghost the old drive onto the new drive, wipe the old drive and use it for storage until I do my new build then I'll use it as the primary in the old machine with a dedicated Linux Ubuntu OS.
The new one will run Ubuntu with StealthVM to run Win7 in.  Or I might just dual boot it also, haven't decided yet.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 23, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder when Mrs. BBD is going to get around to fixing me some lunch?  I believe one of the following is the reason why:
> ...



If she listens closely she can hear my tummy growling.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Roll over and let her rub it.........


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Getting geared up to do a little housework in advance of the air conditioning guy coming today--today is the day he shuts down the furnace and fires up the Master Cool so to speak.  Though we are into the 70's most days., I think we're jumping the gun a bit--it still gets down into the 40's at night and next Sunday is forecast to be in the 50's all day.  I'm not putting away the winter clothing stuff just yet.
> 
> Need to call Dana and see how she's doing. . . .But enjoyed Stats coffee pics today; thinking about biscuits and sausage gravy, contemplating taking an allergy pill right off the bat this morning--the spring pollens sure have things stirred up--need to change the bag in the vaccuum cleaner before I can vacuum--need to buy a bagless vacuum--is there an easy way to clean those teensy little horizontal blinds in our bedrooms?--wondering why some videos stopped playing on this computer except in full screen mode. . . .
> 
> ...



We've had a couple of pretty warm days here and I don't want to put the air conditioner back in the window because I'm supposedly moving soon.  Well they are putting a new kitchen in my new apartment and the cabinets have been back ordered so I have to wait another month to move.

We're just going to have to put it in the window because May is coming and you just never know what to expect around here.  I'll appreciate the new kitchen and my spies tell me the whole apartment looks lovely but I'm getting antsy about moving now.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Wonder when Mrs. BBD is going to get around to fixing me some lunch?  I believe one of the following is the reason why:
> 
> 1.  She has suddenly gone death and can't hear me saying that I'm hungry.
> 2.  She just isn't as hungry as I am.
> ...



Number 4 is easily confused with number one


----------



## R.D. (Apr 23, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Getting geared up to do a little housework in advance of the air conditioning guy coming today--today is the day he shuts down the furnace and fires up the Master Cool so to speak.  Though we are into the 70's most days., I think we're jumping the gun a bit--it still gets down into the 40's at night and next Sunday is forecast to be in the 50's all day.  I'm not putting away the winter clothing stuff just yet.
> ...



How exciting.   I'll help you move, I love moving.  Fresh starts are always so inspiring


----------



## peach174 (Apr 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Wonder when Mrs. BBD is going to get around to fixing me some lunch?  I believe one of the following is the reason why:
> 
> 1.  She has suddenly gone death and can't hear me saying that I'm hungry.
> 2.  She just isn't as hungry as I am.
> ...



I think it's number 5.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks!  It's going to be really nice, I'm excited.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 23, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Wonder when Mrs. BBD is going to get around to fixing me some lunch?  I believe one of the following is the reason why:
> 
> 1.  She has suddenly gone death and can't hear me saying that I'm hungry.
> 2.  She just isn't as hungry as I am.
> ...



Is someone speaking here? Didn't think so. Carry on.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I don't think she's gonna do that either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder when Mrs. BBD is going to get around to fixing me some lunch?  I believe one of the following is the reason why:
> ...



That worked for me.   So Hombre is on his way to Applebees to bring us back two racks of baby back ribs, french fries, cole slaw, and onion rings.


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay I've had this computer running Windows 8 or upgraded to 8.1 for well over a year now.  And just recently it stopped playing Youtube or similar type videos--I get sound but no picture--just a green or gray screen.  Why?



Wiggle the thingamajig.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I've had this computer running Windows 8 or upgraded to 8.1 for well over a year now.  And just recently it stopped playing Youtube or similar type videos--I get sound but no picture--just a green or gray screen.  Why?
> ...



Hey!  Let's keep it clean in here!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 23, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I've had this computer running Windows 8 or upgraded to 8.1 for well over a year now.  And just recently it stopped playing Youtube or similar type videos--I get sound but no picture--just a green or gray screen.  Why?
> ...



I did.  Also upgraded Adobe Flash Player.  But alas no change.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Did you reboot after the upgrade? 
Also, if you're running extensions/add ons check those in you browser tool box(s) and make sure they are up to date.
In the blank screens are there "plug in required" notifications?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



At least we are only talking about it in this thread. In your Thread of Many Colors however...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What language are you "speaking"?  I got "ghost", so this must be something scary.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



The correct answer was #5.  However, she wasn't hungry and didn't want anything.  Ended up with a ham sammich and a glass of milk.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2014)

Spring is wonderful.  Here, I can literally watch as the trees begin their transition from gray twigs to cool, leafy creatures of the earth.  Seriously, after getting hay yesterday, I noticed a few little pussy willow buds just fuzzing out on one tree.  A couple of hours later, almost all the trees had their fuzzy buds on.  Not long after, just before I went in for the evening, those fuzzy buds were getting large and hairy.  By this afternoon, the deciduous trees will have a delicate, light-green glow of new leaves.  Two days from now, we'll be fully open...no more sticks against the sky!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Could be your browser. Play around with the settings in your flash player... increase the cache size or something.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, I know what I did. You right click on the video, click settings, and then click "enable hardware acceleration."


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 23, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Your taste buds or your digestive system? 

As we age there is less that we can tolerate. In essence we are forced to eat more healthy foods. 

Been swimming a lot and it is catching up with me. I have actually gained some weight back but it isn't fat, it is muscle because I can actually see it on my shoulders and upper arms. More tone in my torso too. 

The theory is that this muscle will then burn more fat but we will have to see, either way I prefer this to the way I was. 

My daughter wants to join too and there is one of these places right on her commute so we are checking it out. Mrs Te was telling our GP about me and he suggested that she join up and start using the pool as well.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Swimming.....the best exercise.   Can't hardly wait for it to be a lot warmer so I can start my daily regimen....


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


It's called geekanese........ 
TB = Terabyte. 
GB = Gigabyte.
OS = Operating system as in Mac(OS X), Windows (XP, Vista, 7, 8) or Linux (Ubuntu, Mint, Fedora, etc)
Primary drive refers to the main hard drive if your computer has more than one.
New build = building a new computer.
StealthVM is a program that lets you run another operating system within a Linux OS (VM = Virtual Machine).
Ghosting is a backup or literal copy of part or some of one's OS and saved files as an "image".  You can ghost your entire hard drive onto a new hard drive and not have to buy a new Windows OS or download a new Linux OS and load them on the new hard drive. 
A computer with a dedicated OS (Operating System) means there is only one OS on the computer.
Dual booting = Two different OSs on one computer.  The OS you want to use is chosen when the computer is booted up (powered on).


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I've had this computer running Windows 8 or upgraded to 8.1 for well over a year now.  And just recently it stopped playing Youtube or similar type videos--I get sound but no picture--just a green or gray screen.  Why?
> ...




Hmm, that's what my doc always says when he needs a urine sample.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 23, 2014)

Added 3 new members to the holdings over night.........


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



both actually.  there are things I like I have trouble with.  like pizza and most Italian foods with tomato sauce.   I love them but they give me trouble.   then there are things I could tolerate but no longer enjoy.  like sweets, or anything sour.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay I've had this computer running Windows 8 or upgraded to 8.1 for well over a year now.  And just recently it stopped playing Youtube or similar type videos--I get sound but no picture--just a green or gray screen.  Why?




I hope the problem is with Youtube because now I can't get a video up on Youtube.not even my own channel will show me the videos....And i have Win 7...


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have a 3 TB and two 2 TB external hard drives.  they are almost full.   I think I have  about 70 GB left on the 3 TB.   yea I tend to go overboard on downloading   lol


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 23, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I've had this computer running Windows 8 or upgraded to 8.1 for well over a year now.  And just recently it stopped playing Youtube or similar type videos--I get sound but no picture--just a green or gray screen.  Why?
> ...



my wife was trying to show me a youtube earlier and it wouldn't work


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 23, 2014)

I rebooted the computer and it's working again.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Haven't had a problem that I know of but I wasn't on You Tube between this morning and just now.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yep.

After next week, I'll have about 6 weeks before I start My graduate program so I plan on setting up my man cave then.  I am going to take a few older boxes and set up a web and database server here, network them and then use them to do get the web development/design business up and running.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't know if anybody is interested - but I found a recipe for homemade tater tots on Pinterest.

Homemade Oven Roasted Tater Tots - Wishful Chef


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Still way above my head.  Maybe I should be embarrassed, but at my age, meh.
Things like that are best left to the grandchildren.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Added 3 new members to the holdings over night.........



Awe!  Any sign of a momma?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Don't know if anybody is interested - but I found a recipe for homemade tater tots on Pinterest.
> 
> Homemade Oven Roasted Tater Tots - Wishful Chef



I am so going to try those!  Thanks, BD.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I'm 29 with experience, 30 years experience......... almost 31 years.......
Started seriously teaching myself about 10 years ago out of necessity and built my first computer around 6 years ago.  Google is your friend....... 
I only took one course, intro to computers 10 years ago which covered the parts of a computer and learning DOS Shell which has since been replaced by Powershell (they work in the background accessed by a command line interface/window)

Nowadays building a desktop is as easy as plug and play.  All you need to know is how to use Google (to find what you want) and how to put together a puzzle (with directions) that have anywhere from 5 to 7 pieces.  As for loading an OS one simply puts the disc in the CD/DVD (Optical) drive and follow the instructions and answer the questions on the screen.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Chicken


----------



## Grandma (Apr 23, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> It will soon be time to think of christmas presents. I find it harder every year to think of something new to buy my sister. I can't fob her off with another necklace or another bracelet.



You could get her memory cards or an external hard drive, a gift card from a local spa, an awesome jewelry box, a collection of fine wines (or whiskeys or beers...), a year's subscription to a satellite radio service, concert tickets, ...


----------



## Grandma (Apr 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> =--is there an easy way to clean those teensy little horizontal blinds in our bedrooms?



I scrub mine in the bathtub and rinse them off with the shower head. Not super easy, but not hard at all.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay I've had this computer running Windows 8 or upgraded to 8.1 for well over a year now.  And just recently it stopped playing Youtube or similar type videos--I get sound but no picture--just a green or gray screen.  Why?



Because Windows IE for some weird reason isn't supporting Adobe Flash. I had to switch to the Firefox browser, which I don't like so much.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 23, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I've had this computer running Windows 8 or upgraded to 8.1 for well over a year now.  And just recently it stopped playing Youtube or similar type videos--I get sound but no picture--just a green or gray screen.  Why?
> ...



IE eh?  I hope you have some serious protection.  I bet if you downloaded and installed Malwarebytes you'd find a boatload of PUP viruses infecting your computer and I'd hate to think what else.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Will StealthVM let me boot Windows from Kubuntu on a dual boot machine without installing on a Linux partition?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Don't you mean a windows partition?  Usually, for VM software, a new partition is not necessary.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Marg&#8217;s mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogo&#8217;s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawk&#8217;s mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomi&#8217;s Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheila&#8217;s sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherry&#8217;s Mom, 
BDBoop and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Becki&#8217;s hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
BBD's friend Otis,
Sarah
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, and 007.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

And the cycle of life continues....and that's good!

Good morning, everyone, Happy Thursday morning.

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







Believe it or not, that's Marilyn Monroe. I am not sure which film that is, but every attempt to make her somehow look not beautiful just simply failed...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

For you "War of the Worlds" fans out there, this one is especially interesting:







That's Rita Hayworth, Orson Welles and Marlene Dietrich.

I know of only one film where Welles directed and co-starred with his then wife, Rita Hayworth, and that was "The Lady from Shanghai":








Whether this pic is from a coffee-break during filming, I don't know, could be. I don't think Marlene Dietrich was in the film.

Either way, it's a cool pic.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Today, in Lieu of a pol pic, and again for Sci-Fi fans:








That's film director Stanley Kubrik, on the set of 2001, I believe.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Now, Ollie, Fyrefox and Ernie (oh, and yeah, Pogo!), if those computers are still causing you trouble, here's this good old standby for you:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

And if that doesn't help:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Of course, the problem could be more obvious than you realize:


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 24, 2014)

Ahh, so this knight has been on sabbatical. I have returned from my quests in far away lands! You guardian is here once more!

Sleep thee all well, USMB!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Aaand this is why I never use IE. Firefox is put together way better than Internet _Exploiter_ (yeah I picked that one up from my dad). We're both computer geeks. We had to keep running AVG every week or so a long time ago, eventually the machine took a Trojan and we had to wipe the machine until we figured out it was IE. I will never touch IE again.  

I remember another time when one of our machines wiped itself. It was running Red Hat Linux.... my father had to code the operating system from scratch, practically rebuilt it.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I did the Malwarebytes, but there wasn't anything there. I have AVG and Spybot too.

I use a shortcut for the cookies folder on my desktop so I can manually delete them as needed, plus I delete everything at the end of the day.


But Youtube still doesn't work right with IE.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...




The problem may be with youtube itself.

If you are unsure, there are some precautions you can take:

completely clear out the cache, including tracking cookies and history.

Clean out the DNS cache:

How To Clear Your DNS Cache


Get on your knees and pray, real hard.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And the cycle of life continues....and that's good!
> 
> Good morning, everyone, Happy Thursday morning.
> 
> ...




I am certain that scene is from the movie "How to Marry a Millionaire".


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I think I see what you're asking, though I now have "Who's on First" stuck in my head.......
All VM software runs inside whichever OS you chose to install it in then you install the OS you want inside the VM software.  You could even run Windows within Windows or Linux within Linux.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...


Okay, I've been doing some online research and the "fixes" are varied and sometimes convoluted.  There is a conflict with Flash Player settings and IE but different people claim different settings within both are to blame.  
The general consensus appears to be uninstalling Flash Player then reinstalling (some say use an older version of Flash) and if that doesn't work then switching over to Firefox.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Now, Ollie, Fyrefox and Ernie (oh, and yeah, Pogo!), if those computers are still causing you trouble, here's this good old standby for you:



Here's my fall back.






I'm still trying to figure out where to plug in the USB.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 24, 2014)

Isn't the abacus a device that dates back to 5,000BC in China or something? 

 I have to do physical therapy for the next few days. Will drop by and answer pms already in my mailbox here as time and energy permits.

 Huge hug, everybody!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> *Isn't the abacus a device that dates back to 5,000BC* in China or something?
> 
> I have to do physical therapy for the next few days. Will drop by and answer pms already in my mailbox here as time and energy permits.
> 
> Huge hug, everybody!



Yeah but what kind of batteries does it take and where's the power cord?


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 24, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Isn't the abacus a device that dates back to 5,000BC in China or something?
> 
> I have to do physical therapy for the next few days. Will drop by and answer pms already in my mailbox here as time and energy permits.
> 
> Huge hug, everybody!



yes,   the thing with the little balls that slide.  

Hope you are healling well


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > =--is there an easy way to clean those teensy little horizontal blinds in our bedrooms?
> ...



How do you dry them?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 24, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I blow on them.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 24, 2014)

Strange things have drifted over my mental transom lately.  This morning, for example, I heard a story about a District Attorney down in West Virginia named Bloom who had indicted a lawyer on charges of fraud.  That lawyer's name is Plantz.  How many times in the story did the reporter say "Bloom and Plantz"?  I couldn't take my ears away from the radio with such serendipity going on?

I watched yesterday on our walk as Daisy the Mutt climbed a tree.  There is a small silver maple tree whose trunk is only two feet tall before it breaks into five branches.  That's the tree a squirrel ran up and Daisy saw her chance to chase it further up than she could on any other tree.  She hopped up into the crotch of limbs and barked her head off then realized she was up a tree herself.

Last Christmas I bought Mom a gift certificate for a local landscaper's services.  It was for only $400.00, but Mom's vision for the front lawn at the Big House is growing as the Spring unfolds.  She has a $4,000.00 plan on a $400.00 budget.  Something has to give!  I thought some ground cover and mulch along with maybe some new edging, Mom is thinking matching weeping cherry trees, a new line of boxwood shrubs and a hydrangea or two or three.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Don't know if anybody is interested - but I found a recipe for homemade tater tots on Pinterest.
> 
> Homemade Oven Roasted Tater Tots - Wishful Chef



They don't look hard, do they.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 24, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if anybody is interested - but I found a recipe for homemade tater tots on Pinterest.
> ...



Nope!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Now, Ollie, Fyrefox and Ernie (oh, and yeah, Pogo!), if those computers are still causing you trouble, here's this good old standby for you:



True story, other than the original Pong, and the Atari 2600 the Vic-20 was the first home computer i had. I wrote my first program on it and quickly realized that the program didn't have enough room to run...It ran rather well on the Commador64, later though.
Then i went into the 128 and on to the Amiga's....Had Amiga for many years before I had to give them up because I couldn't get upgrades....

BTW Did i mention that I had the chance to work with the guy who wrote the original Adventure program back in those days?

Some of you may remember it:

You are in a cave: You see__________________________.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



Tease......


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Strange things have drifted over my mental transom lately.  This morning, for example, I heard a story about a District Attorney down in West Virginia named Bloom who had indicted a lawyer on charges of fraud.  That lawyer's name is Plantz.  How many times in the story did the reporter say "Bloom and Plantz"?  I couldn't take my ears away from the radio with such serendipity going on?
> 
> I watched yesterday on our walk as Daisy the Mutt climbed a tree.  There is a small silver maple tree whose trunk is only two feet tall before it breaks into five branches.  That's the tree a squirrel ran up and Daisy saw her chance to chase it further up than she could on any other tree.  She hopped up into the crotch of limbs and barked her head off then realized she was up a tree herself.
> 
> Last Christmas I bought Mom a gift certificate for a local landscaper's services.  It was for only $400.00, but Mom's vision for the front lawn at the Big House is growing as the Spring unfolds.  She has a $4,000.00 plan on a $400.00 budget.  Something has to give!  I thought some ground cover and mulch along with maybe some new edging, Mom is thinking matching weeping cherry trees, a new line of boxwood shrubs and a hydrangea or two or three.



Sounds like my wife and home decorating........ me and computers......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 24, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 24, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Now, Ollie, Fyrefox and Ernie (oh, and yeah, Pogo!), if those computers are still causing you trouble, here's this good old standby for you:
> ...



I had a Commodore 64 way back when...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



What in the world do you download to fill up that much space?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Enjoying first cup of coffee.  Life is good on a late April Thursday.  Blessings and good vibes for a good day for all.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2014)

Mornin' All!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 24, 2014)

morning, boedicca


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.



Thanks Jake and good morning to you and all who are here, this morning. 

My new Toshiba Chromebook arrived yesterday.  

How is your weather in beautiful Salt Lake City and surrounding areas?  I loved living there for two years. 

Rainy and 50's today and for the next few.  Nice mild temps. Was out in it all at 5:30 this morning...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Enjoying first cup of coffee.  Life is good on a late April Thursday.  Blessings and good vibes for a good day for all.



Have a great day, Foxy.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh Goody.  I just found out that there was a shooting one block from my office early this am.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 24, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Oh Goody.  I just found out that there was a shooting one block from my office early this am.



Well, bleep.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Now, Ollie, Fyrefox and Ernie (oh, and yeah, Pogo!), if those computers are still causing you trouble, here's this good old standby for you:
> ...


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Enjoying first cup of coffee.  Life is good on a late April Thursday.  Blessings and good vibes for a good day for all.



I just had a coffee and two tea cakes. 
All I have to do today is do the washing up and put out the rubbish. Friday will be my busy day as I have to get up, go to the docs, go to the bank, and get my weekly shop.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Isn't the abacus a device that dates back to 5,000BC in China or something?
> 
> I have to do physical therapy for the next few days. Will drop by and answer pms already in my mailbox here as time and energy permits.
> 
> Huge hug, everybody!




Yes, it's a chinese invention.

They were also the first to have a navy, about 20 times larger than anything the Europeans had, and then they simply mothballed the thing...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Oh Goody.  I just found out that there was a shooting one block from my office early this am.



That always sends a chill through your spine doesn't it?  I think my aunt and uncle were inspired to move to Albuquerque after a more unsavory element started moving into their neighborhood, the police were showing up on their block with regularity, and finally there was a shooting on their front lawn.  Sort of makes a body think about it.   And they lived in a very nice home in a plush, upscale neighborhood in Dallas too.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 24, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Oh Goody.  I just found out that there was a shooting one block from my office early this am.



Wow, thats heavy. The police came to my door yesterday asking if I had seen anyone steal a neighbours motorcycle in the night, but I slept through it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Well, let's see:

Debbie does Dallas, parts 1 - 256...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



There really isn't a lake there.  That is weird!!!


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Goody.  I just found out that there was a shooting one block from my office early this am.
> ...




Yep.  Gotta go now and talk to the security company.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Like everybody else though, rebooting seems to have fixed the problem for me.  I use the sleep function on my computer and hadn't really shut it down or rebooted in maybe weeks.  So I would recommend that quick fix before going to any other measures.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Yeah, I wouldn't be out on that ledge if it's really just not supported by anything.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2014)

boedicca said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Well, it sounds like you need to keep your head down out there.  So be careful.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 24, 2014)

Morning peeps.  Be afraid, be very afraid.  I have Photoshop and I'm not afraid to use it!


muaahahahahah......*coughcough*

LOL

I was playing around thinking of getting a tattoo by My own design.  Was thinking that a Phoenix would be kind of cool, but I don't want the usual tatoo designs.  So, I thought, hey, what if I dressed up an American Bald Eagle as a Phoenix and then give it some flames?  Might look cool...

Like I said..it might.   But I yet lack the skill to put flames on the damned bird!!  LOL


I did manage to get the colors I wanted though...

Here is the original taken from "The Birds of Corpus Christy"






And of course, the Phoenix without flames...


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 24, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



i thought it was an uprooted thread


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2014)

In addition to doing medical taxi duty this week, Hombre's volunteer services at the hospital, and three different service type guys (AC man, yard man, and electrician) coming or scheduled this week, we have had a steady steam of folks coming to the front door peddling something--cable/internet/phone companies, window replacement guys, security system people, kids selling stuff for school projects or sports teams etc..  And because so many folks have been invited, you feel you almost have to answer the door just in case. . . .

So I just saw this that my niece posted and wonder if it would help?  (I would like to change the 'free beer' to 'free candy' or something though:


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 24, 2014)

Am eagerly anticipating Sunday, as I am going on a mansion tour with my best friend.

James J. Hill House | Historic Sites Minnesota Historical Society


----------



## Starlight (Apr 24, 2014)

Hope everyone has a Great Day!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Am eagerly anticipating Sunday, as I am going on a mansion tour with my best friend.
> 
> James J. Hill House | Historic Sites Minnesota Historical Society



That sounds like a blast.  I did that sort of in Kansas City once--took a bus tour through Mission Hills to look at all the million dollar plus mansions, etc.--but we didn't go inside them.  That would have been a real treat.  I did get to go through some amazing properties, now open to the public, in Los Angeles/Hollywood/Pasadena areas though, and loved every minute of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Morning peeps.  Be afraid, be very afraid.  I have Photoshop and I'm not afraid to use it!
> 
> 
> muaahahahahah......*coughcough*
> ...



Is it difficult to use?  I bought Hombre the software more than a year ago, but he has never loaded it onto his computer yet.  So I'm thinking I might load it on mine if I'm not too much tech challenged to figure it out.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Morning peeps.  Be afraid, be very afraid.  I have Photoshop and I'm not afraid to use it!
> ...



Ask [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] what he uses, I think it's supposed to be much easier to work with. I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Am eagerly anticipating Sunday, as I am going on a mansion tour with my best friend.
> ...



This is my favorite such endeavor, locally.

stillwatertrolley.com

Specifically;

http://stillwatertrolley.com/tours/narrated-historic.html


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Not necessarily easier, but FREE. I use GIMP which is a native Linux application that has a free Windows version.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 24, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I see the trees around it are upright but that focus point doesn't look right.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Is it difficult to use?  I bought Hombre the software more than a year ago, but he has never loaded it onto his computer yet.  So I'm thinking I might load it on mine if I'm not too much tech challenged to figure it out.



You can get the book, Photoshop 7 for dummies. Of course you should have the photoshop manual if you purchased the software.

I have had problems running it on windows xp though. I cannot get kais power tools to work properly in it. It worked on windows 98, but not on windows xp or higher.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 24, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



look at it this way


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Morning peeps.  Be afraid, be very afraid.  I have Photoshop and I'm not afraid to use it!
> ...



doing the basic stuff is pretty easy.  i figured it out with no instruction or without ever having a manual.  but i only do the real basic stuff.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2014)

Okay, been trying to get some answers on a legal matter, no I'm not asking for legal advice here.  I've been doing some research on the matter of where to file a small claims suit in the state as each county deals with it in their specific local.  The company involved is located in Denver but the transaction took place on my wife's computer here in Las Animas Country.  Contacted the Office of the State Court Administration and they weren't even sure thus referring me to the Attorney General's Office.  Have to get the information together before calling them and my wife is in meeting all day.  
The question will be where do we file, If in Denver then I will contact my state representative about getting that changed......... hopefully.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 24, 2014)

*Just posted this in the Coffee Shop*

When your battery to the cell phone goes dead, dead, dead

Before buying a brand new battery, check to see if there is a cheap sale on your type of phone.

If the phone is cheaper than a new batter, buy it with cash but put the new battery in your old phone and the old battery in the new phone.

Just did it. My old phone works. . . and

Now I got a burner!

a'wite, as we used to say in Jasper, who is up for a little crime spree?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 24, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Oh Goody.  I just found out that there was a shooting one block from my office early this am.



I hope someone was able to handle the situation....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Would i ever lie to you?


----------



## R.D. (Apr 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> *Just posted this in the Coffee Shop*


Where?  Giggle 


> When your battery to the cell phone goes dead, dead, dead
> 
> Before buying a brand new battery, check to see if there is a cheap sale on your type of phone.
> 
> ...



Always ready


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



There we go.  The other direction was uncomfortable to even look at.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 24, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



With the original photo, twist your head a bit to the left and you will see clouds, kind of like a floating island in Avatar


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Thanks, I knew what I was supposed to see by the trees in the background but that tree stump floating like that was strange.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 24, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Surreal, yes.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 24, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



That's cheating...........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 24, 2014)

Anyway, started my outside walking today....went from 20 minutes on the treadmill 3 times a week if i was lucky.( This was all winter)

All the way 2 32 minutes outside today. I almost cut it short and head back so it would have been closer to 20 minutes but I hadn't walked around in so long I had to go the extra block. Tomorrow I'll go the other direction and maybe hit PA.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No it isn't, everyone saw it but me.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 24, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



As Al Bundy once said, its only cheating if you get caught


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 24, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 24, 2014)

Raining outside here and just a little bit cool.  Makes me sleepy.  Think I will get in the recliner with Taco and watch some tvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 24, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Thanks, Ollie. >.>


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I'm going to have to give those a try....I love vinegar on so many things, why not on Brussel sprouts..


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> In addition to doing medical taxi duty this week, Hombre's volunteer services at the hospital, and three different service type guys (AC man, yard man, and electrician) coming or scheduled this week, we have had a steady steam of folks coming to the front door peddling something--cable/internet/phone companies, window replacement guys, security system people, kids selling stuff for school projects or sports teams etc..  And because so many folks have been invited, you feel you almost have to answer the door just in case. . . .
> 
> So I just saw this that my niece posted and wonder if it would help?  (I would like to change the 'free beer' to 'free candy' or something though:



As soon as you post that sign and they go ahead and ring the doorbell they are guilty of soliciting. 

No soliciting signs means that it is illegal to ring the doorbell since that constitutes soliciting. It doesn't matter if they aren't selling anything either. So if it was me I would just add that I call the cops on solicitors and they will be arrested for  trespassing if they don't leave.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> Today is Wednesday double day!!!
> 
> ...




I like Ben Affleck....he's hot, too.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




It's not really a ledge, more like a root ball of the fallen tree...what may look like a lake is the sky....the person is lying on the tree trunk....


Oops....I see that it has already been explained....


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't think any of my normal morning posts has ever generated so much interest before....


----------



## Jughead (Apr 24, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > In addition to doing medical taxi duty this week, Hombre's volunteer services at the hospital, and three different service type guys (AC man, yard man, and electrician) coming or scheduled this week, we have had a steady steam of folks coming to the front door peddling something--cable/internet/phone companies, window replacement guys, security system people, kids selling stuff for school projects or sports teams etc..  And because so many folks have been invited, you feel you almost have to answer the door just in case. . . .
> ...


I would consider putting up the following sign ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > In addition to doing medical taxi duty this week, Hombre's volunteer services at the hospital, and three different service type guys (AC man, yard man, and electrician) coming or scheduled this week, we have had a steady steam of folks coming to the front door peddling something--cable/internet/phone companies, window replacement guys, security system people, kids selling stuff for school projects or sports teams etc..  And because so many folks have been invited, you feel you almost have to answer the door just in case. . . .
> ...



Yeah, but I just can't do it you know?  It just looks so unfriendly when it's posted.  I can't even be snotty to the telephone solicitors, even the ones who are flat out scams, UNLESS they don't take no for an answer.  But I'm sure getting good at being able to say no thanks to everybody.

The only ones I really kind of resent are relatives or relatives of friends who have never made a phone call, never bothered to stop by and say 'hi' at a family gathering or otherwise give us the time of day in any way, but then we receive the invitation to the wedding or the baby shower or something else we're expected to spend money on.  I suppose I shouldn't feel ungracious about that, but I do.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Kidding aside, I agree that any of those signs are silly. I do not see myself ever putting one up, I don't want to be known as the neighborhood meanie. If anyone comes to solicit, and I realize that it's a scam, I politely tell them that I'm not interested. However, if someone is offering service that I can use (like pro carpet cleaners) either on the phone or door to door, and it's legit, I will obtain their services.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I can't picture you being vicious...Jughead....


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Is it difficult to use?  I bought Hombre the software more than a year ago, but he has never loaded it onto his computer yet.  So I'm thinking I might load it on mine if I'm not too much tech challenged to figure it out.


Photoshop is the gold standard when it comes to image editing, but  it does have a very steep learning curve.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 24, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Pretty much what I've been doing as well.  Mostly color adjustment, some hue and saturation changes, working with layers and masks.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Well ... I was on the wrestling team in high school. Does that count?


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 24, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



lol,  so was I.  when I was a freshman I was in the 94 - 102 lb weight class.  which I don't think they even have anymore. I think now it starts at 103.  the closest person in weight to me was 138.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> In addition to doing medical taxi duty this week, Hombre's volunteer services at the hospital, and three different service type guys (AC man, yard man, and electrician) coming or scheduled this week, we have had a steady steam of folks coming to the front door peddling something--cable/internet/phone companies, window replacement guys, security system people, kids selling stuff for school projects or sports teams etc..  And because so many folks have been invited, you feel you almost have to answer the door just in case. . . .
> 
> So I just saw this that my niece posted and wonder if it would help?  (I would like to change the 'free beer' to 'free candy' or something though:



I need a sign like that for my property.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2014)

Ahhhh, yes.  Ribeye steaks for dinner.......  I shoulda bought more.......  And had seconds......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have to say, if they find their way to my place, they at least deserve some conversation.
Once, long ago, my JW sister sent some "sisters" to my place to proselytize.  Within a few minutes, we were trading recipes for smoked salmon.  Never got around to god, though...


----------



## Noomi (Apr 24, 2014)

Hope I haven't missed too much, didn't have time to come online yesterday.

Another great class last night, I am having a really good week! I went to the gym for an hour before class and did half an hour on the treadmill, plus some weights. My muscles were well and truly loose when I got to class, and I think that helped. Our regular warm up gets my body warm, but my muscles are always cold and stiff still.

The class itself was great, I let out a few really loud 'kiai's, which is basically a yell that helps you gain tremendous strength when you do a kick or a punch. First time I have ever done that for Tracy - did it Wednesday night too but I chickened out at the last second and waited for someone else to yell with me. This time I did it on my own. Something I have been terrified of for so long, and I did it. Tracy was very proud of me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 24, 2014)

My daughter called me with a major dilemma today.  My oldest granddaughter has become the target of the school bus bullies.  And their brand of harassment has a very distinct sexual aspect.
So, the child came home in tears.  After intense interrogation, the girl was able to tell my daughter some of what transpired, but not all because it is so...nasty, she does not feel comfortable repeating it.
The little girl (middle school aged) told my daughter that some other children were administering "hand jobs" to others.  When asked whether she wanted to participate, she told them they were disgusting.  She was then accused of masturbating.  She doesn't even know what that means.  As the bus was passing a dead skunk, my granddaughter was told to close her legs.  There's more, but my daughter has been unable to coax the child into describing it all.  These are 11-14 year old kids.  My daughter has contacted school authorities but isn't very hopeful that much will be done.  She says it is all she can do to resist marching down the street and asking the parents of the boy involved what their son's problem is.  She's ready to pull both girls out of public school and home-school them.  (The younger girl has also been having problems.)  
Any suggestions?


----------



## Noomi (Apr 24, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> My daughter called me with a major dilemma today.  My oldest granddaughter has become the target of the school bus bullies.  And their brand of harassment has a very distinct sexual aspect.
> So, the child came home in tears.  After intense interrogation, the girl was able to tell my daughter some of what transpired, but not all because it is so...nasty, she does not feel comfortable repeating it.
> The little girl (middle school aged) told my daughter that some other children were administering "hand jobs" to others.  When asked whether she wanted to participate, she told them they were disgusting.  She was then accused of masturbating.  She doesn't even know what that means.  As the bus was passing a dead skunk, my granddaughter was told to close her legs.  There's more, but my daughter has been unable to coax the child into describing it all.  These are 11-14 year old kids.  My daughter has contacted school authorities but isn't very hopeful that much will be done.  She says it is all she can do to resist marching down the street and asking the parents of the boy involved what their son's problem is.  She's ready to pull both girls out of public school and home-school them.  (The younger girl has also been having problems.)
> Any suggestions?



I know only too well what your poor grand child is going through, having suffered bullying right from the day I started school to the day I finally left, after enduring enough.

If the school has an anti bullying policy in place, they should take care of the matter, however, sometimes they think its too much trouble, and just think that if they ignore it, the problem will somehow go away.

Your grand daughter should threaten to go to a local media outlet. Schools hate bad publicity, and if members of the public find out that a child is being severely bullied and nothing is being done, you can bet the school will scramble to find a solution.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> My daughter called me with a major dilemma today.  My oldest granddaughter has become the target of the school bus bullies.  And their brand of harassment has a very distinct sexual aspect.
> So, the child came home in tears.  After intense interrogation, the girl was able to tell my daughter some of what transpired, but not all because it is so...nasty, she does not feel comfortable repeating it.
> The little girl (middle school aged) told my daughter that some other children were administering "hand jobs" to others.  When asked whether she wanted to participate, she told them they were disgusting.  She was then accused of masturbating.  She doesn't even know what that means.  As the bus was passing a dead skunk, my granddaughter was told to close her legs.  There's more, but my daughter has been unable to coax the child into describing it all.  These are 11-14 year old kids.  My daughter has contacted school authorities but isn't very hopeful that much will be done.  She says it is all she can do to resist marching down the street and asking the parents of the boy involved what their son's problem is.  She's ready to pull both girls out of public school and home-school them.  (The younger girl has also been having problems.)
> Any suggestions?



No way I would subject my child to that.  And shame on the school for refusing to deal with it.  And I am really big on homeschooling but it does require a great deal of dedication and discipline from the parent to do it.  But if that is an option and your daughter is up to it. . . .or if there isn't a good parochial or private school as another option. . . .


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> My daughter called me with a major dilemma today.  My oldest granddaughter has become the target of the school bus bullies.  And their brand of harassment has a very distinct sexual aspect.
> So, the child came home in tears.  After intense interrogation, the girl was able to tell my daughter some of what transpired, but not all because it is so...nasty, she does not feel comfortable repeating it.
> The little girl (middle school aged) told my daughter that some other children were administering "hand jobs" to others.  When asked whether she wanted to participate, she told them they were disgusting.  She was then accused of masturbating.  She doesn't even know what that means.  As the bus was passing a dead skunk, my granddaughter was told to close her legs.  There's more, but my daughter has been unable to coax the child into describing it all.  These are 11-14 year old kids.  My daughter has contacted school authorities but isn't very hopeful that much will be done.  She says it is all she can do to resist marching down the street and asking the parents of the boy involved what their son's problem is.  She's ready to pull both girls out of public school and home-school them.  (The younger girl has also been having problems.)
> Any suggestions?



6 Steps to Take if Your Child Is Being Bullied | Legal News | Lawyers.com

Bullying: Help your child handle a bully - Mayo Clinic


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 24, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> My daughter called me with a major dilemma today.  My oldest granddaughter has become the target of the school bus bullies.  And their brand of harassment has a very distinct sexual aspect.
> So, the child came home in tears.  After intense interrogation, the girl was able to tell my daughter some of what transpired, but not all because it is so...nasty, she does not feel comfortable repeating it.
> The little girl (middle school aged) told my daughter that some other children were administering "hand jobs" to others.  When asked whether she wanted to participate, she told them they were disgusting.  She was then accused of masturbating.  She doesn't even know what that means.  As the bus was passing a dead skunk, my granddaughter was told to close her legs.  There's more, but my daughter has been unable to coax the child into describing it all.  These are 11-14 year old kids.  My daughter has contacted school authorities but isn't very hopeful that much will be done.  She says it is all she can do to resist marching down the street and asking the parents of the boy involved what their son's problem is.  She's ready to pull both girls out of public school and home-school them.  (The younger girl has also been having problems.)
> Any suggestions?



Nothing i wouldn't have to spend some time in jail for.....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 24, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> My daughter called me with a major dilemma today.  My oldest granddaughter has become the target of the school bus bullies.  And their brand of harassment has a very distinct sexual aspect.
> So, the child came home in tears.  After intense interrogation, the girl was able to tell my daughter some of what transpired, but not all because it is so...nasty, she does not feel comfortable repeating it.
> The little girl (middle school aged) told my daughter that some other children were administering "hand jobs" to others.  When asked whether she wanted to participate, she told them they were disgusting.  She was then accused of masturbating.  She doesn't even know what that means.  As the bus was passing a dead skunk, my granddaughter was told to close her legs.  There's more, but my daughter has been unable to coax the child into describing it all.  These are 11-14 year old kids.  My daughter has contacted school authorities but isn't very hopeful that much will be done.  She says it is all she can do to resist marching down the street and asking the parents of the boy involved what their son's problem is.  She's ready to pull both girls out of public school and home-school them.  (The younger girl has also been having problems.)
> Any suggestions?



The squeaky wheel gets the grease...both of your granddaughter's parents should be visiting the administration in person and making it very clear that they will continue to be in their office daily until this issue is addressed and resolved. I can guarantee from my experience in education that administrators will pacify those who they think will accept it...they might be intimidated to deal with the parents of bullies because more than likely, they're assholes who have set the example for their kids. I'm sorry that your granddaughter has to deal with such nonsense...growing up is already challenging enough.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2014)

One thing to do in a bullying case is document, document, document.  Hound the school administration as a school bus is technically school property and the school is required by law to address the problem.  Consult with a lawyer, find one that will offer a free consultation.  If it can be determined there was any physical contact between the bully and the bullied then contact law enforcement and file a report. 
And number one, no matter how upset the parent is do not get emotional!  Stay calm but firm in all your dealings with everyone involved and let your child know they are not the one at fault, that he or she did nothing wrong.  The child is the injured party here, not the parent, keep that in focus.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ahhhh, yes.  Ribeye steaks for dinner.......  I shoulda bought more.......  And had seconds......



Took Mrs. BBD out to the Steak Pit in Oregon tonight for supper.  She had a Ribeye - well, half of a Ribeye.  She brought the other half home in a doggie bag.  I ordered a New York Strip Steak.  Brought half of mine home too.  I can almost bet what will be for lunch tomorrow...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> One thing to do in a bullying case is document, document, document.  Hound the school administration as a school bus is technically school property and the school is required by law to address the problem.  Consult with a lawyer, find one that will offer a free consultation.  If it can be determined there was any physical contact between the bully and the bullied then contact law enforcement and file a report.
> And number one, no matter how upset the parent is do not get emotional!  Stay calm but firm in all your dealings with everyone involved and let your child know they are not the one at fault, that he or she did nothing wrong.  The child is the injured party here, not the parent, keep that in focus.



When I was in the 7th grade there was a guy on our school bus that was always bulling me.  Every day.  I didn't pay much attention to him but yet he kept at it.  Then one day on the school bus he said that there was going to be a neighborhood football game that afternoon and I had better show up for it because he was going to beat me up at the football game.  I got home from school and my mother made me sit down and begin my homework.  Well, about 20 minutes later here was this clown and about half of the neighborhood kids and he asked my mother if I could come out and play football with the guys.  My mother said I could go so I went.  When we got to the football field the bully stated that it was time for him to kick my butt.  He hit me and I decided that I had really had all of his crap and that there would be no more of it after today.  I beat the snot out of this loudmouth.  Of course, about an hour later, he and his mother was at my house and his mother was making all sorts of noise about what a "bad" kid I was.  Then it was my turn to talk and I told the story about how he was bullying everybody on the school bus, including me, and he said that today was the day that he was going to beat me up.  After his mother heard the other side of the story, and I had beat the snot out of him, for some strange reason he was always fairly nice to everybody.  I never had anymore trouble from him.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 24, 2014)

I suppose I shall go to bed.  Good night everybody.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 24, 2014)

There was a coffee shp II???


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 24, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the abacus a device that dates back to 5,000BC in China or something?
> ...


Thanks, Spoonman. I sweated buckets for two hours of "physical therapy" this afternoon. I pushed the new lawnmower and completed mowing down the grass that grew due to all the lawn equipment having malfunctioned, run into the swamp area and unavailable till late May. The small riding mower had its belt to the blade slip off again, and I don't know how to fix it, and my husband, who used to do all that stuff, can't think it through any more due to his dementia. It's funny how he has some skills, and others have evaporated.  I have to let go of my little case of denial, quit being co-dependent, and step up to the plate. So I have selected a therapy that keeps me close if he needs me, and completes tasks he used to do with no prompting whatever. The only way to get him to do something is to resort to being a drill sergeant. The only trouble is that makes me cry. Oh, well, as the saying goes, "into each life some rain must fall."


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 24, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I want that sign! I went to the lumber store, and all I found was this prosaic "No Trespassing" sign. Haven't had another grifter selling mud for $80 a pound to seal the roof with since posting it, however.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing to do in a bullying case is document, document, document.  Hound the school administration as a school bus is technically school property and the school is required by law to address the problem.  Consult with a lawyer, find one that will offer a free consultation.  If it can be determined there was any physical contact between the bully and the bullied then contact law enforcement and file a report.
> ...



In the ninth grade we had moved to Florida, on about the second week of school the school bully decided to show me who ran the school.  when I was walking by in the hall he shoved me up against the wall, big mistake.....  I gave him to the count of three to let me go, he laughed, at three he hit the concrete head first then I broke his nose.  I looked up at his cronies who suddenly beat a hasty retreat.  No one bothered me after that.
What worked for us won't necessarily work for everyone.  
My wife recommended going to Sharper Image and getting a button camera, sewing it on the little girl's shirt and recording the next encounter.  Don't know what the legality of that approach is but if it works there's an indisputable audio-video record........


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, I find myself smiling. Inexplicably. For no reason. I'm smiling. It must be my new magnesium regimen or something. But I was just sitting here and cracked a smile. 

I am here to stand watch as the guardian of this, the third incarnation of the shop of coffee. 

Sleep thee all well, USMB!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
BBD's friend Otis,
Sarah
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, and 007.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh, and the University system decided they would be froggy and drop my grandmother's dental insurance for no reason, when she's due for a root canal in May. She's still paying the premium but she has no dental insurance. Now she has to fight these guys to get the matter resolved. Or she'll just have to have the dentist pull two perfectly good teeth. 

Please pray for her.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhh, yes.  Ribeye steaks for dinner.......  I shoulda bought more.......  And had seconds......
> ...



That steak looks good.  I like slicing that kind of leftover up and mixing it in with some parmesan pasta for the next day's dinner.  BBD's going to love sharing the rest of that steak with his wifey.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter called me with a major dilemma today.  My oldest granddaughter has become the target of the school bus bullies.  And their brand of harassment has a very distinct sexual aspect.
> ...



I discussed both options with my daughter.   She's been trying to contact the school, has left voice messages and email. I am concerned that there may be inadequate or even inappropriate action by the school.   When my granddaughter reported her problem to the bus driver,  she was told he only drives the bus.  Other options include home-schooling or requesting a variance to put the child in another school.  I suggested that she press charges.   What she's described to me is clearly sexual harassment. 
I'm glad you have overcome your mistreatment.   You seem to be doing quite well for yourself.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Sorry, I used to drive bus, and I do believe he is full of shit. The mom should call the school bus company, explain what is happening and ask how happy they'll be with a lawsuit.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter called me with a major dilemma today.  My oldest granddaughter has become the target of the school bus bullies.  And their brand of harassment has a very distinct sexual aspect.
> ...



She looked into private schools and they are all too expensive. I have recommended home-schooling. She understands what that requires because she was home-schooled. I was considering moving down to where they are.   It's not an option now. At least I can help her deal with situations like this when her husband is deployed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter called me with a major dilemma today.  My oldest granddaughter has become the target of the school bus bullies.  And their brand of harassment has a very distinct sexual aspect.
> ...



Thanks for the links.   I will forward them to my daughter, although she's already done or is doing most of those things.  The granddaughter has tried ignoring and walking away, only to get slapped in the back of her head if she turns her back.  My daughter also told me she was going to request any plan of action by school officials be provided in writing.   Depending on the response from the school,  she plans on consulting JAG.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



The very best thing to do is get them acting that way on video or a picture of them.  Don't say anything to them, go to the school authorities and if I were her parent, I wouldn't leave until something was done.  They're really clamping down on bullying now.  If she just home schools them, these kids will continue their little terrorist activities.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Sherry said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter called me with a major dilemma today.  My oldest granddaughter has become the target of the school bus bullies.  And their brand of harassment has a very distinct sexual aspect.
> ...



Unfortunately, Dad's in Special Forces training and is unavailable.   Probably a good thing.  My daughter is about to "school" someone about what happens when you mess with mamma bear's cubs, methinks.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> One thing to do in a bullying case is document, document, document.  Hound the school administration as a school bus is technically school property and the school is required by law to address the problem.  Consult with a lawyer, find one that will offer a free consultation.  If it can be determined there was any physical contact between the bully and the bullied then contact law enforcement and file a report.
> And number one, no matter how upset the parent is do not get emotional!  Stay calm but firm in all your dealings with everyone involved and let your child know they are not the one at fault, that he or she did nothing wrong.  The child is the injured party here, not the parent, keep that in focus.



While my daughter is very good at dealing with situations like this,  Daddy is not.   That's why it's better he isn't there.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing to do in a bullying case is document, document, document.  Hound the school administration as a school bus is technically school property and the school is required by law to address the problem.  Consult with a lawyer, find one that will offer a free consultation.  If it can be determined there was any physical contact between the bully and the bullied then contact law enforcement and file a report.
> ...



Back in the day, beating the snot out of a bully usually settled things nicely.  Nowadays, if a kid takes matters into his (or her) own hands and administers a beating, regardless of how well-earned, that child is treated like some kind of criminal.  Besides, my granddaughter is a petit 6-grader, the boy in question is a larger 8-grader.
A shame, really...beating the snot out a bully is a truly carthartic experience.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Dang, Becki.  I don't suppose I'm not the only one who wishes I lived a bit closer.  I'd be happy to help out where I could.  As it is, my best wishes come your way.  And, rain is OK, it's the tears that make life so bittersweet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



That's something we hadn't discussed.  I'll make the suggestion.  Thanks, BD.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 25, 2014)

Beating the snot out of a bully, as you say, won't have any effect. Especially if the bully gathers their mates around to defend them and goes after your grand daughter. Most bullies operate as part of a team - they bully to look powerful to their mates. Get them on their own and they are nervous as hell.

Bullies are weak and will usually bully another person because they lack confidence themselves.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Good morning, TGIF!

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:






That's Jimi Hendrix


I checked some websites about this. That could also be a teapot, but I often serve coffee out of a pot very similar to that.......

 [MENTION=41303]katsteve2012[/MENTION]


Also, the baristas at a number of coffee shops like to do his likeness in decorating a cup of java:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:







That's supermodel Christy Turlington.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Today's pol drinking coffee:








That's former UN Chief Kofi Annan on the left, and I believe, two former leaders of Kenya in the middle and on the right.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Beating the snot out of a bully, as you say, won't have any effect. Especially if the bully gathers their mates around to defend them and goes after your grand daughter. Most bullies operate as part of a team - they bully to look powerful to their mates. Get them on their own and they are nervous as hell.
> 
> Bullies are weak and will usually bully another person because they lack confidence themselves.



Actually, my experience is that bullies have "mates" because their mates are terrified to stand up to them.  Not only is the bully weak, so are his "mates".  It's easier and safer for them to "hang with" and support the bully than to do otherwise.  If you take the big bully down, his mates will usually beat a retreat lest they suffer the same fate.
My daughter has seen fit to teach her girls that violence is not the solution.  She is persuing all other avenues right now.  Me, I'd get the girls into TaeKwaDo, or some other unarmed defense course.  
How did you deal with your bullies?


----------



## Noomi (Apr 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Beating the snot out of a bully, as you say, won't have any effect. Especially if the bully gathers their mates around to defend them and goes after your grand daughter. Most bullies operate as part of a team - they bully to look powerful to their mates. Get them on their own and they are nervous as hell.
> ...



That is true for my bullies. There was one main bully and her hang ons were too afraid to stand up to her - that is what makes a bully so powerful, the hold they have over others.

Violence is not a solution, your daughter is right. Violence just makes an already bad situation worse.

I never dealt with my bullies - I was forced to leave school midway through tenth grade as the school believed that I, the victim, was the problem, not the bullies. I suffered severe emotional problems for many years afterwards and have only just started to gain confidence and self belief, after fifteen years.

Martial arts helps - its helped me immensely, and it helps you gain confidence and strength, both physically and emotionally. TD would be great for your little grand child, or even Judo, karate, any form of martial art. She'll love it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 25, 2014)

Coffee's ready.  Come and get it!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 25, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


I've seen a few like "PRIVATE PROPERTY - KEEP OUT" or just "PRIVATE PROPERTY" at Lowes and Home Depot, Becki. I personally would not put up the one about the viscious owner at my home. My conscience would not let me do it since it would give the impression of not being very welcoming. My neighbors would start ribbing me about it, especially getting together to watch football or something.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> My daughter called me with a major dilemma today.  My oldest granddaughter has become the target of the school bus bullies.  And their brand of harassment has a very distinct sexual aspect.
> So, the child came home in tears.  After intense interrogation, the girl was able to tell my daughter some of what transpired, but not all because it is so...nasty, she does not feel comfortable repeating it.
> The little girl (middle school aged) told my daughter that some other children were administering "hand jobs" to others.  When asked whether she wanted to participate, she told them they were disgusting.  She was then accused of masturbating.  She doesn't even know what that means.  As the bus was passing a dead skunk, my granddaughter was told to close her legs.  There's more, but my daughter has been unable to coax the child into describing it all.  These are 11-14 year old kids.  My daughter has contacted school authorities but isn't very hopeful that much will be done.  She says it is all she can do to resist marching down the street and asking the parents of the boy involved what their son's problem is.  She's ready to pull both girls out of public school and home-school them.  (The younger girl has also been having problems.)
> Any suggestions?



That's so sad, makes me so angry!  From my own parenting page I made sure my kids understood being picked on was better than being the trash doing the bullying.  Stand strong and never let them see you sweat.   And lots of hugs.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Coffee's ready.  Come and get it!


----------



## pacer (Apr 25, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



There ya go.  Now all she needs is corroboration of the physical contact (slapping) and now the police can get involved. 
As minor as it is it's unwanted contact hence it's call an assault.  If nothing els it gives your daughter more leverage with the school and can potentially be the basis of a law suit against the school and the bully's parents. 
Consulting JAG is one thing, (I don't always trust JAGs motives), She may want to contact a civilian lawyer also.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 25, 2014)

My friend, Otis, is being released from the hospital today.  He is being sent home with hospice care and his outlook is not good.  The hospital has done all they can do for him.  Being told that he has few days left to live.  Although the death of a friend is always a sad thing, sometimes a death can be a blessing.  I will miss him.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 25, 2014)

BBD, your friend will soon be released from grief, pain, and suffering.  You and he will be in our prayers.  Being a good friend is a good thing.

GW, if people can definitely say the head slapping occurred, bring in the police as quickly as possible.

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...




Hmmmm, no, I bet you were very nice even when you put them in a lock....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Ahhhh, yes.  Ribeye steaks for dinner.......  I shoulda bought more.......  And had seconds......




That looks so good.....you're making me hungry and I haven't even had breakfast....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, TGIF!
> 
> Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:
> 
> ...




Jimi Hendrix drinking out of dainty tea cups.....doesn't look quite right....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Coffee's ready.  Come and get it!




Oh, thank you....how did you know I was craving it?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)

Going to go see the move "Heaven Is Real".....heard a lot of good things about it...my friends at Bunco were all giving it the  - has anybody seen it?


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 25, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



you have it rough right now becki.  hang in there.  a little tip.  the blade belt should slip on pretty easily with the blade disengaged. the problem is reaching in there, grabbing it and getting it back on the pully.  i don't know how much room you have to maneuver under your tractor.  put the belt on the least accesible pully first and then on the most and easiest to reach last


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Going to go see the move "Heaven Is Real".....heard a lot of good things about it...my friends at Bunco were all giving it the  - has anybody seen it?



yes, and i really liked it.  the kid is an amazing little actor.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

This is how I perceive [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...




Keep on keeping on, becki. Thinking of you.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> My daughter called me with a major dilemma today.  My oldest granddaughter has become the target of the school bus bullies.  And their brand of harassment has a very distinct sexual aspect.
> So, the child came home in tears.  After intense interrogation, the girl was able to tell my daughter some of what transpired, but not all because it is so...nasty, she does not feel comfortable repeating it.
> The little girl (middle school aged) told my daughter that some other children were administering "hand jobs" to others.  When asked whether she wanted to participate, she told them they were disgusting.  She was then accused of masturbating.  She doesn't even know what that means.  As the bus was passing a dead skunk, my granddaughter was told to close her legs.  There's more, but my daughter has been unable to coax the child into describing it all.  These are 11-14 year old kids.  My daughter has contacted school authorities but isn't very hopeful that much will be done.  She says it is all she can do to resist marching down the street and asking the parents of the boy involved what their son's problem is.  She's ready to pull both girls out of public school and home-school them.  (The younger girl has also been having problems.)
> Any suggestions?



Yes, first and foremost your daughter needs to set an example for your granddaughter that bullying will not be tolerated. She does that by making an appointment to see the principal and no one but the principal. Once there she explains the entire situation and asks what steps the principal intends to take to remedy the problem and by when it will be done. 

Whatever the principal says your daughter relays this to your granddaughter. That way she will know what to expect. Your daughter needs to hold the principal accountable. If the principal is going to take action then she needs to check in with your grand daughter and determine if the behavior has stopped. 

If the principal won't take any action then it is time to escalate. As a taxpayer your daughter has certain rights and she can exercise them publicly which is the next step in the process. (Why should a bully deprive your granddaughter of the public education that your daughter is paying for?) I have no doubt whatsoever that there are other concerned parents who are equally opposed to bullying at that school. Have your daughter contact the local media and that will bring out the other anti-bullying supporters. (Not unlike you see happening right here.  )

The important thing here is that your granddaughter learns that she is not alone and that bullying is antisocial behavior that is not allowed. A bullying incident occurred on my daughter's school bus when was in the 2nd grade. She wasn't the target since it was 3rd graders picking in 1st graders. I went right to the principal the following day and the matter was taken care of immediately so there was no need to escalate. 

But setting that example worked because when my daughter was a junior she saw a senior bullying a freshman and so she stepped between them and stared down the bully. He backed off even though he was a foot taller and on the football team. 

Best of luck to your daughter and granddaughter and positive vibes for a good outcome.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Screw the voice mails and emails. Go there in person and refuse to leave until your daughter sees the principal. Make it abundantly clear that this matter will be escalated if it isn't resolved by the school. Bullying is unacceptable and must be stopped. I am willing to bet that there are plenty of other parents who feel exactly the same way in that school.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That is assault. Go to the police and file charges.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



"Send big men, tall men with bad attitudes so that they may be heard."


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Or moms, lots of moms ...


----------



## peach174 (Apr 25, 2014)

Morning all !

Aww


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> My friend, Otis, is being released from the hospital today.  He is being sent home with hospice care and his outlook is not good.  The hospital has done all they can do for him.  Being told that he has few days left to live.  Although the death of a friend is always a sad thing, sometimes a death can be a blessing.  I will miss him.



My condolences, BBD. If you can spend some time with him that would be good for both of you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> My friend, Otis, is being released from the hospital today.  He is being sent home with hospice care and his outlook is not good.  The hospital has done all they can do for him.  Being told that he has few days left to live.  Although the death of a friend is always a sad thing, sometimes a death can be a blessing.  I will miss him.




Condolences and empathy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



No, keep up the e-mails and voice mails as well as doing face to face.  It provides a document trail.  Also if the school is on base then there is a military officer/department who has jurisdiction over the school, advise them of the situation.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Lots of moms can get pretty damn scary when they're on a mission, that's for sure!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter called me with a major dilemma today.  My oldest granddaughter has become the target of the school bus bullies.  And their brand of harassment has a very distinct sexual aspect.
> ...



Thanks.  I am confident that my daughter has a good plan. I hope that the school will respond and bring this to a halt.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



It was after hours.   I wouldn't want to be the principal this morning. At least the daughter had time to cool down.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> It was after hours.   I wouldn't want to be the principal this morning. At least the daughter had time to cool down.



You're gonna keep us looped, right?

I wouldn't depend on her staying calmed down. Just takes one idiot insinuating your granddaughter is an active participant, and all bets are off.

Ask me how I know.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



My daughter's thought exactly with the documentation of her efforts. She also taped her conversation with her daughter without letting the child know it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > It was after hours.   I wouldn't want to be the principal this morning. At least the daughter had time to cool down.
> ...



Ummmm, you're a momma bear too?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Inviting you all to this thread, not for it's religious, but rather, it's historical significance:


The canonization of two popes on the same day - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


This is a first in history.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yup. Anybody stupid enough to cross one of us deserves what comes next.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

Darkwind said:


>



That's my sister. Exactly.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter called me with a major dilemma today.  My oldest granddaughter has become the target of the school bus bullies.  And their brand of harassment has a very distinct sexual aspect.
> ...



I home schooled my oldest for a few years.  Put him back in school for highschool thinking I wasn't good enough at teaching those subjects.  He now says he wished I'd taught him though high school.  

It doesn't take as much to home school as you think.  You can even join co-ops and take turns teaching kids your strongest subjects.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Around here they refer to guys in dark hats and trenchcoats from CHI'cago showing up on your doorstep. . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2014)

BlackFlag said:


> There was a coffee shp II???



And a warm Coffee Shop welcome to [MENTION=48630]BlackFlag[/MENTION] who is joining us for the first time this morning.  Welcome, welcome, and yes, there was also a Coffee Shop I.  We keep outgrowing our space here and have to remodel and build on.  

So hope you are enjoying USMB and, like the rest of us, will find the Coffee Shop a refuge from the sometimes contentiousness out there.  Read over the OP to see what we're all about in here, then drag up a chair and join in.

Your first timer's complimentary beverage:


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Going to go see the move "Heaven Is Real".....heard a lot of good things about it...my friends at Bunco were all giving it the  - has anybody seen it?
> ...




Good to hear....everything I've heard about it has been positive so far.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh and good morning everybody.  Hope everyone is having as good a Friday as possible.  A special ((hug)) for BBD as he goes through the long goodbye with his dear friend.  It is always something of an emotional dichotomy between the grief of knowing you will no longer have a special important relationship with somebody and knowing they are in a better place.

And I also feel very real anger thinking of a child who is being mercilessly bullied and there is nobody who will step up to the plate and stop it.  And hoping GW's daughter and husband will find a speedy satisfactory solution.  Has it always been that way?  Or is this sort of thing a sign of our times?

When our son was five years old or so, he was being bullied by the little boy, about a year older, next door.  I watched it happen, noted the two boys were roughly the same size, and brought my son in for a quick boxing lesson and told him to never start a fight, but he was going to have to stand up to Steve or be tormented forever.  So with great trepidation I sent him out to face his fears.  (And out of sight watched.)  Sure enough it wasn't any time at all that Steve said something smart aleck and shoved my son.  And for the first time, my son stood his ground and shoved back.  Steve hit him on the shoulder.  My son hit him back.  End of fight.  The two were inseparable best friends after that.

I doubt it works that way any more though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That's what I told her.  She says that most of the kids on her block are either home-schooled or are in private school. That might suggest that the school administration may not be very responsive when cases like this occur.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 25, 2014)

mamma and 2 babies today ( She lost one yesterday)


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 25, 2014)

Hmm! I have received a letter purporting to be from the People's postcode lottery telling me I have won £825,000. But I have never purchased a ticket for the people's postcode lottery, so how could I have won. It screams scam.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 25, 2014)

Scam warning.

    Over the past month i became a victim of a scam while shopping at the grocery store.
    Here's how it works.
    Two seriously good looking 20 to 25 year olds girls come to your car as you are packing your groceries into your trunk.
    They both start wiping your windshield with a rag and windex, almost falling out of their skimpy tee-shirts.
    It is next to impossible not to look. When they are done you thank them and offer a tip. They say no but ask for a ride to another shopping center.
    You agree and they get in the back seat, but on the way they start flirting. One of them eventually climbs over the seat and starts crawling all over you, while the other steals your wallet.
    I've had my wallet stolen March 4th, 7th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, 24th and 29th, and we won't even mention April.
    So be careful and be aware.

    BTW Walmart has wallets on sale for $2.99.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



My nephew and his wife did the same.  They homeschooled their youngest of three boys from first through ninth grade--they each only have a highschool education themselves--and then enrolled him in public school for highschool.  Within two weeks he was begging to come home complaining that they were covering stuff he had two or three years earlier and they wasted so much time and the environment just wasn't a good learning environment.  So his mom taught him through highschool too, with the assistance of some tutors when they hit something she didn't feel competent to teach.  He scored in upper 90 percentiles on his SATs and sailed through college graduating magna cum laude.  And he is one of he most friendly, outgoing, happy individuals anybody could hope to meet and has more than 1000 friends on his Facebook page.

That plus my up close and personal experience with the some 400 AWANA kids, mostly homeschooled, who use our church facilities, has made me a staunch fan of home schooling.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 25, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Hmm! I have received a letter purporting to be from the People's postcode lottery telling me I have won £825,000. But I have never purchased a ticket for the people's postcode lottery, so how could I have won. It screams scam.



I looked up the people's postcode lottery on the Internet and it is a different address and phone number, so I emailed the name and address and phone number on the letter to them. I expect they will want to take action about it.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Hmm! I have received a letter purporting to be from the People's postcode lottery telling me I have won £825,000. But I have never purchased a ticket for the people's postcode lottery, so how could I have won. It screams scam.



Next you'll get a letter telling you that you have to send in $$$$ in order for the money to be sent to you.....if it waddles like a duck, quacks like a duck...it is a duck....


----------



## R.D. (Apr 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Parents of children who bully seldom see it or will do anything about it if brought to their attention.  Zero tolerance bs in schools does not address bad behavior, it simply puts all involved in the same boat which only creates a bigger problem.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What a great post, Foxfyre. I am glad to see others have witnessed the same results, as I have, since meeting many others who have been home-schooled. I have much admiration for the parent/s who made the decision and followed through with it. The kids I have met from this environment have impressed me in more ways than one. The parents also see to it and saw to it that the kids were educated in other activities that involved other children.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 25, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Scam warning.
> 
> Over the past month i became a victim of a scam while shopping at the grocery store.
> Here's how it works.
> ...



Same thing happened to me.  Now Mrs. BBD won't let me go to Walmart by myself.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2014)

I was out back of the house yesterday and discovered a large patch of wild onions (or wild garlic, they all look alike to me....... ).  That with the large crop of dandelions aught to make for some good eating. 
BTW lunch was sliced zucchini and sweet peppers with an onion dip.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



We may not be big but our mouths get pretty big when it comes to our babies.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Scam warning.
> 
> Over the past month i became a victim of a scam while shopping at the grocery store.
> Here's how it works.
> ...




Thanks for helping me to stay abreast of this.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2014)

Went for my ekg today, results will be in next week sometime.  I had my bone density scan a few days ago, results are in, good bone density.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm! I have received a letter purporting to be from the People's postcode lottery telling me I have won £825,000. But I have never purchased a ticket for the people's postcode lottery, so how could I have won. It screams scam.
> ...



Scams like that just run off my back like a duck's water!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

If I had school age children in todays world..I would home school them.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 25, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Went for my ekg today, results will be in next week sometime.  I had my bone density scan a few days ago, results are in, good bone density.



Gotta love your Palindrome rep 14041! 

Saw my doctor this morning on the way back from working out. He wasn't happy about my LDL but since it is moving in the right direction he didn't increase the meds. The goal is to get off them entirely.

Speaking of working out I did my new regimen today and I am feeling it. Always takes a while for the unused muscles to wake up and get moving again. Primarily my shoulders and back but not back pain, just soreness from being used. 

Yesterday I found myself trying to run up the stairs. That is always a good sign for me because it means that I feeling fit. Not too shabby for someone pushing 62 to be running up the stairs. 

/throws out shoulder trying to pat myself on the back 

Right now I am just happy that it is Friday and past 5 pm so I am going to pour myself a nice 1800 on the rocks. If I start slurring my posts that will be the reason.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter called me with a major dilemma today.  My oldest granddaughter has become the target of the school bus bullies.  And their brand of harassment has a very distinct sexual aspect.
> ...


Good points. Bulling is no joking matter, as it affects a child's confidence and well being, and without proper intervention could very well end in tragedy. 

Going to the principal is definitely a first step to combat bulling. I am sure that the principal will attempt to resolve the matter to the best of his/her abilities. However, success relies on cooperation of the kid doing the bullying. If the kid does not cooperate, and the bullying continues, I would go step 2.

Step 2 involves meeting with the parents of the kid who is bullying your child. I am sure that they must know by now that their child's a bully, as the principal must have contacted them. Ask them to have a chat with their child, they may have better luck than the principal did. If this doesn't work, next is step 3.

Step 3 involves going to the school superintendent or the school board. Explain what is going on and see if they can transfer the kid doing the bullying to another school. If not, then you would need to consider transferring your child to another school.

Something else that might also help is to have your child enrolled in a combat classes like wrestling or boxing. This greatly helps build self confidence, and may in fact help the child overcome any bullying issues. Of course you should only enroll your child if he/she expresses interest. I personally would not get the media involved in this. Would not want my child in the spotlight in this situation.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Went for my ekg today, results will be in next week sometime.  I had my bone density scan a few days ago, results are in, good bone density.
> ...



Today's my lucky day!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Yesterday I got the call from the guy with the strong foreign accept calling to tell me they had spotted problems with my computer, of course that would be followed by a pricey offer to 'fix' the problems.  I said I was pretty sure my computer was just fine but how did he break through Apple's security?  He advised that they are authorized contractors for Apple as well as all other operating systems and he just wanted to help.  I then advised him that I wasn't using an Apple system.  He hung up first---for the first time ever.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

Someone called here yesterday claiming they were askind for donations to the police department. Hubby was on the phone and said he appreciated what police do, but we have no money. The guy kept talking and getting more forceful, so he held out the phone so I could hear. After the guy took a break from reading the crap he was reading, I hollered towards the phone "when you stop killing folks dogs, we might be able to dredge up a bone or two for ya" and the guy hung up.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




They are doing the same thing using Microsoft.
I have gotten several calls, they all have heavy accents and say that I have a problem with my computer. I always tell them no I don't because I just got it back from the shop, even though I didn't. 
Then they get very confused and hang up.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Well actually I use Windows 8.1  He only said he was an Apple contractor because I asked the question specific to Apple.  I didn't lie to him either.  Just asked the question.     But yeah, it doesn't matter what operating system you use, they will be authorized contractors for it.   So its either to sell a service you don't need or to gain access to your computer on a phishing expedition.  Either way, nobody should EVER give somebody like that access to your computer.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





So when one of these sales types manages to make it through to me I stop them by asking for their name. Then I ask them which credit card they are going to be using today because I charge $500/hr for the 1st hour and $400 for each following hour or part thereof. I take Visa, MC and Amex. So how do they want to pay?

They can't hang up quick enough for some reason!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Yesterday I got the call from the guy with the strong foreign accept calling to tell me they had spotted problems with my computer, of course that would be followed by a pricey offer to 'fix' the problems.  I said I was pretty sure my computer was just fine but how did he break through Apple's security?  He advised that they are authorized contractors for Apple as well as all other operating systems and he just wanted to help.  I then advised him that I wasn't using an Apple system.  He hung up first---for the first time ever.


This happened to my uncle. He never owned a computer in his life, and at his age he doesn't intend to purchase one anytime soon. At first when he received the call, he initially assumed it was a wrong number, and had no clue what the guy was talking about. When my uncle told him he had no computer, the guy hung up!


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 25, 2014)

R.D. said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Some people really shouldn't be parents.  Years ago I made the mistake of taking my son to an egg hunt at the local Albertson's.  They divided the area according to age.  My son was 5.  He was diligently hunting for eggs and putting them in his basket when a 12 year old jumped from her area and stole eggs out of his basket.  I told her mother and couldn't believe the response.  She didn't defend her little one saying her daughter wasn't capable of stealing from someone less than 1/2 her age.  She simply said, "There's more in there!"  As if he daughter had every right to steal from my son.  Never took my son to another public Easter egg hunt.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Scam warning.
> ...



You two should really take it on the road.  I'd pay to see it.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The reason I found out that it worked was because we did have our computers worked on in March and we did get a call the next day about a problem with out computer from the scammers, then they hung up.
I don't think that I am really lying either. I'm just not telling them that it was worked on 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Well in truth, intellectual honesty requires me to admit the way I posed the question, while not quite a lie, did not imply the truth either.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

Confronting a bully parent does no good. Bully parents beget bully kids.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Went for my ekg today, results will be in next week sometime.  I had my bone density scan a few days ago, results are in, good bone density.
> ...



i'll be going for my physical in about 2 months.  one thing for sure is I won't be getting a good report on my cholesterol.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Good luck with it.  Try your best to keep it in check.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

My sister came home from her check-up, walked in the door sobbing. Fortunately, I had ordered groceries last night so just happened to be upstairs to find out what was going on and lend aid and comfort. Two things. One, she left her Kindle Fire at the doctor's office. Two, there is some inflammation in her right breast which requires an immediate mammogram. I hugged her and got her the phone number for Amazon so she could temporarily deactivate her Fire. I believe it is in the exam room, and she will have it back in her hands on Monday.

Not so easy with the breast answers, please keep her in your prayers/positive thoughts/light a candle/clutch a crystal please.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 25, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



mine is hereditary.  I eat really well.  but my body just produces the stuff.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I have two brothers in law like that.  They both had bypass surgery when they were pretty young and have been good since.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 25, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



are they on medication?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> mamma and 2 babies today ( She lost one yesterday)



Spring and new life...the wheel turns, the circle is closed yet again.  Shame that one was lost.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm very selective about who can use my computer.  Mrs. BBD has her own computer but when she insists on using mine I blindfold her.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Any more, if you are truly interested in giving your child a quality education, and cannot afford private schools (not always necessarily a good choice), home schooling is the way to contribute.  My daughter aced the GED after being home schooled.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Went for my ekg today, results will be in next week sometime.  I had my bone density scan a few days ago, results are in, good bone density.



That's good news, yes?  May the other tests be as positive.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > mamma and 2 babies today ( She lost one yesterday)
> ...



One of Mrs. BBD's outside cats is going to explode with kittens any day now.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I'm sure they are.  I don't know what they take though.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



They are using some kind of spy-ware on our computers.
I get a call from them within an hour, when my Internet explore pops up saying that it's not connecting and says it's searching for a solution.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 25, 2014)

How do you define "success"?

At age 4, success is not peeing in your pants.

At age 12, success is having friends.

At age 16 success is having a drivers license.

At age 20 success is having sex.

At age 35 success is having money.

At age 50 success is having money.

At age 60 success is having sex.

At age 70 success is having a drivers license.

At age 75 success is having friends.

At age 80 success in not peeing in your pants.

Seems to me that success in nothing more than a circle of events.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My sister came home from her check-up, walked in the door sobbing. Fortunately, I had ordered groceries last night so just happened to be upstairs to find out what was going on and lend aid and comfort. Two things. One, she left her Kindle Fire at the doctor's office. Two, there is some inflammation in her right breast which requires an immediate mammogram. I hugged her and got her the phone number for Amazon so she could temporarily deactivate her Fire. I believe it is in the exam room, and she will have it back in her hands on Monday.
> 
> Not so easy with the breast answers, please keep her in your prayers/positive thoughts/light a candle/clutch a crystal please.



"Prayers" coming your sister's way.  Hoping her inflammation is not significant.  Sheesh, the things we poor human creatures have to endure.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Does she have some sheltered place to go to?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yep.  Lots of them.  Two barns, a milk house and the old goat house.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Granddaughter update: 
My daughter drove the girls to school and sent a letter to the 12-yr-olds teacher detailing the events.  Teacher contacted my daughter and asked what she might do to help and that a counselor was available.  Daughter suggested the teacher might try to convince the grandie to talk to a counselor.  The counselor called, both teacher and counselor were appalled (no word from the principle yet).  The counselor is going to address the issue with both the school and the bus company.  She suggested my daughter continue to send the girl to school on the bus in order to determine whether the issue has been resolved, my daughter declined.  She will drop off an pick up both girls for the remaining school year.  She refuses to expose them to continued abuse.  She also told me that the granddaughter revealed on additional event last night: the 8th grade boy who is doing most of the bullying apparently pressed into the seat my daughter was sharing with another girl on the bus, grasped his pant leg and told my granddaughter the "You want this, you know you want this."
Where do  kids this age come up with such filth?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



That should do it.  Do you let them stay around?  I like having my ferals around, I have almost zero mice when they are in residence.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

On a more upscale note:  My daughter went to court with a young friend of hers who had been issued a citation for speeding.  On the citation, it was printed "Wear your Sunday best", or some such words implying on should appear before the judge appropriately attired.  She said the judge was booting those who failed to comply without blinking an eye...reminded her to "My Cousin Vinny".  I would pay to see that!  She shared more specific comments, and I had to laugh!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Confronting a bully parent does no good. Bully parents beget bully kids.


If I had my way with bullies, I'd put em' all in reform school. That's what school officials should be doing in cases where the bullying continues despite intervention by the principal and other school officials.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Mrs. BBD has 7 outside cats.  They spend 90% of their day on our large wrap-around porch.  The other 10% of their day is spent on the swing.  They are all mustered up there in the mornings waiting patiently for their food and water.  They are all neutered or spayed except for this one that is going to have the kittens and it's the handy work of a frequent visitor that we call "Traveler".  He shows up for the morning feedings too and then leaves.  He's not neutered because he can't be caught.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 25, 2014)

Tis getting late in the evening.  Time for a long hot shower and bed.  See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Omission isn't necessarily lying, it's common, look at advertising, bartering, politics, etc.  People hear what they want to hear anyway.........  If they want to infer that's their problem.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Confronting a bully parent does no good. Bully parents beget bully kids.
> ...



Too simplistic an approach as most bullies (children) are often acting out due to circumstances in their lives.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> On a more upscale note:  My daughter went to court with a young friend of hers who had been issued a citation for speeding.  On the citation, it was printed "Wear your Sunday best", or some such words implying on should appear before the judge appropriately attired.  She said the judge was booting those who failed to comply without blinking an eye...reminded her to "My Cousin Vinny".  I would pay to see that!  She shared more specific comments, and I had to laugh!



I was a witness for the prosecution in one case, almost forgot the date and time so I was out running errands in my "knock around" wardrobe when I suddenly remembered and headed straight over to the courthouse to make it on time.  Needless to say the judge was less than happy with my attire.......


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My sister came home from her check-up, walked in the door sobbing. Fortunately, I had ordered groceries last night so just happened to be upstairs to find out what was going on and lend aid and comfort. Two things. One, she left her Kindle Fire at the doctor's office. Two, there is some inflammation in her right breast which requires an immediate mammogram. I hugged her and got her the phone number for Amazon so she could temporarily deactivate her Fire. I believe it is in the exam room, and she will have it back in her hands on Monday.
> ...



Thank you. 

She's not like that. Not the crier. She doesn't break easily. It felt really, REALLY good to have a handle on the Kindle, so she felt more ... in control.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My sister came home from her check-up, walked in the door sobbing. Fortunately, I had ordered groceries last night so just happened to be upstairs to find out what was going on and lend aid and comfort. Two things. One, she left her Kindle Fire at the doctor's office. Two, there is some inflammation in her right breast which requires an immediate mammogram. I hugged her and got her the phone number for Amazon so she could temporarily deactivate her Fire. I believe it is in the exam room, and she will have it back in her hands on Monday.
> 
> Not so easy with the breast answers, please keep her in your prayers/positive thoughts/light a candle/clutch a crystal please.



She is in my thoughts, Boop.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Confronting a bully parent does no good. Bully parents beget bully kids.



True. I remember years ago when I was at school, couple of girls started mid way through the term. The mother was a right feral - so were the kids. They used to just walk up to some random kid and kick the shit out of them for no reason. One day after school, they were in the car being driven home, saw a kid walking home from school, decided they didn't like him, mum stopped the car for them, kids got out and beat the crap out of this innocent child, and they just got back in the car and the mum drove off.

Took months for the school to actually expel them - they didn't want to be accused of racism, as these girls were Aboriginal.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 25, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't believe you read far enough back in the conversation, Ringel. My parents said they were Mongolian.
They are morons though.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah, finally back! Just spent the past few days chaperoning my nephew's class trip. Nothing like almost falling off of a 50 foot zip line tower to your death when you're looking for fun! No matter, I was quite proud of myself for scaling this thing:





(It still goes up a bit after that)
and reaching the top!


----------



## Noomi (Apr 25, 2014)

Its been an awesome week for karate. Learned a lot, had five excellent classes. Tracy showed me how to do some things this morning that I had trouble with. I am learning to kiai on my own. I couldn't be happier. Have taken a huge step forward in my progress, grading is getting closer!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
BBD's friend Otis,
Sarah
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, and 007.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



My ferals are pretty wild.  They eat their food, provided out in the barn, but when they see me, they split, quickly.  They only reason Mr. Peepers fell for the trap was his extremely young age at the time.  So, in a sense, the ferals aren't "my" cats at all.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 26, 2014)

Good morning, everyone and a happy weekend to you!

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:






Rock-Singer and Actress Debbie Harry.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 26, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Bono.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 26, 2014)

No pol pic today, but rather, a hero from my childhood:








Pete Rose (Cincinnatti Reds) - from a long time ago.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> No pol pic today, but rather, a hero from my childhood:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of mine too. It's a shame that they have kept him out of the BHOF.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


Praying it will be nothing serious.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 26, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I thought you said "everyone" you talked to claimed they were Mongols??  I guess I "inferred" it was more than just your parents.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> No pol pic today, but rather, a hero from my childhood:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We Pittsburgh Pirate fans were not too fond of this gentleman.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 26, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > No pol pic today, but rather, a hero from my childhood:
> ...



This one was, I had a Beagle named after him.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 26, 2014)

Kittens being born this morning.  3 so far but 1 born dead.  I better have some more coffee and boil some water!  In those western movies when a baby is being born they always boil water.  I don't know why but it seems like a good idea right now.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Kittens being born this morning.  3 so far but 1 born dead.  I better have some more coffee and boil some water!



Congrats Papa.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Kittens being born this morning.  3 so far but 1 born dead.  I better have some more coffee and boil some water!
> ...



No...  No congrats for me.  These are Mrs. BBD's kittens.  I don't own any cats.  All the cats around here belong to her.  I'm just forced to live with them.


----------



## pacer (Apr 26, 2014)

Good Morning.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 26, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > No pol pic today, but rather, a hero from my childhood:
> ...



No one did anything.  CR kept himself out of the BoF.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I can relate.  Cats are ok, my daughter got one but I never see it when I go over there.  It's always hiding.  I love the doggies tho.  They run to me and are always happy I'm there.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 26, 2014)

Good morning, guys.

Rainy Saturday here.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 26, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



He did keep himself out but still, he was one of the baseball greats.  If not for his gambling issues ...

Love him.  Everybody's got something.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Kittens being born this morning.  3 so far but 1 born dead.  I better have some more coffee and boil some water!  In those western movies when a baby is being born they always boil water.  I don't know why but it seems like a good idea right now.



It kept the men busy.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 26, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My sister came home from her check-up, walked in the door sobbing. Fortunately, I had ordered groceries last night so just happened to be upstairs to find out what was going on and lend aid and comfort. Two things. One, she left her Kindle Fire at the doctor's office. Two, there is some inflammation in her right breast which requires an immediate mammogram. I hugged her and got her the phone number for Amazon so she could temporarily deactivate her Fire. I believe it is in the exam room, and she will have it back in her hands on Monday.
> 
> Not so easy with the breast answers, please keep her in your prayers/positive thoughts/light a candle/clutch a crystal please.



Prayers up for your sister, BDB.  

 Hope it turns out benign and curable by avoiding more than 1 caffeine beverage per diem. That's what happened to me 30 years ago. I drink one and only one cup of coffee per day (which I love)  and a Dr. Pepper a couple of days a year. Herbal teas don't aggravate my body, and raspberry, blueberry, and blackberry teas are beneficial for some reason. 

 Love and healing to your sister. She's lucky she has you for an anchor.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone and a happy weekend to you!
> 
> Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:
> 
> ...



Here's one for you all.  I knew Debbie harry before she was famous.  She was from hawthorne nj, a town next to the town I grew up in and she was best friends with my neighbor.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



so far I've refused to take the medications.  I guess if I ever developed serious blockages I'd reconsider.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone and a happy weekend to you!
> ...



Debra Harry is pretty awesome to know.  My celeb lived in my neighborhood and she was Gloria Steinem.  Much older than me, she would have been closer to my mom's age, about ten years younger than my mother but she was from Toledo.  Her mother had serious mental health issues, depression maybe.  Gloria had a rough life growing up but she made it work after all was said and done.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 26, 2014)

I called Fox News and told them that kittens were being born at my house but they didn't seem to be too interested.

Taco stuck his nose inside of the box where the cat was having kittens and he got a nasty slap.  He retreated to my recliner and for some reason isn't very interested in the new kittens now either.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Kittens being born this morning.  3 so far but 1 born dead.  I better have some more coffee and boil some water!  In those western movies when a baby is being born they always boil water.  I don't know why but it seems like a good idea right now.



Birthin' Babies Sound Clip and Quote - Hark


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My sister came home from her check-up, walked in the door sobbing. Fortunately, I had ordered groceries last night so just happened to be upstairs to find out what was going on and lend aid and comfort. Two things. One, she left her Kindle Fire at the doctor's office. Two, there is some inflammation in her right breast which requires an immediate mammogram. I hugged her and got her the phone number for Amazon so she could temporarily deactivate her Fire. I believe it is in the exam room, and she will have it back in her hands on Monday.
> ...



Thank you, and light bulb moment! She drinks a pot a day, what was cured for you by the caffeine reduction? If you can't share here, my PM box is open. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 26, 2014)

Going out on a little scouting mission today, need to go get ready..... Tell you all about it later........


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 26, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Kittens being born this morning.  3 so far but 1 born dead.  I better have some more coffee and boil some water!  In those western movies when a baby is being born they always boil water.  I don't know why but it seems like a good idea right now.
> ...



That one line in GWTW made her famous worldwide.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone and a happy weekend to you!
> ...





Cool.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, guys.
> 
> Rainy Saturday here.



Thank you, Jake and good morning to you, as well as all others in the CS, as of this post.

Sun trying to come out in spite of forecasted rain. Hope the water wins...


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I called Fox News and told them that kittens were being born at my house but they didn't seem to be too interested.
> 
> Taco stuck his nose inside of the box where the cat was having kittens and he got a nasty slap.  He retreated to my recliner and for some reason isn't very interested in the new kittens now either.



 He needed the luv and purrtection from his Da-Da...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 26, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Going out on a little scouting mission today, need to go get ready..... Tell you all about it later........



Don't forget to take your Henry rifle.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Debbie was probably about 10 years older than me.  she was friends with our neighbors oldest daughter.  I was friends with the two sons who were closer to my age.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



And the injury he inflicted in the 1970 all-stars game, but I loved going down to the Stadium in Cincy to watch him.

My birthday gift in 1976 was a seat at Riverfront for world series game number 2..... what a night that was. For a young boy, to get to see the world series up live and so close. That was a dream come true for me.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 26, 2014)

I have never met Debbie Harry, but if we are name dropping I have met Benny Hill. I sold him a ticket for a deck chair in kensington gardens the 1960's.
During the same job as a deck chair attendant, I saw Mickey Dolenz the drummer of the monkeys get mobbed by teenage girls.
I sat next to Gary Glitter in a wine bar before he became infamous.
 I met Bruce Kent of CND for about two seconds once outside charing cross station, and I almost got him killed. I tapped him on the shoulder as I was passing him, and he looked round just as he came to a road. I waved at him and he stepped out into the road without looking. He was very lucky that nothing was coming or he would have got run over, and it would have been my fault. That is not my only claim to fame, I have crossed the path of some other celebrities in my time. 
How about you?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 26, 2014)

Mornin' All.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I have never met Debbie Harry, but if we are name dropping I have met Benny Hill. I sold him a ticket for a deck chair in kensington gardens the 1960's.
> During the same job as a deck chair attendant, I saw Mickey Dolenz the drummer of the monkeys get mobbed by teenage girls.
> I sat next to Gary Glitter in a wine bar before he became infamous.
> I met Bruce Kent of CND for about two seconds once outside charing cross station, and I almost got him killed. I tapped him on the shoulder as I was passing him, and he looked round just as he came to a road. I waved at him and he stepped out into the road without looking. He was very lucky that nothing was coming or he would have got run over, and it would have been my fault. That is not my only claim to fame, I have crossed the path of some other celebrities in my time.
> How about you?



Only once removed. My ex-roommate was upstairs at First Ave when Prince came through on his way to the private celebrity area. He was wearing like four-inch heels and holding hands with a model who still looked about a foot taller than he was. In other words, he was reaching UP to take her hand.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mornin' All.



Mornin, glory!


----------



## boedicca (Apr 26, 2014)

It's a gorgeous day here in Oaklandtown!   Sunny, albeit a tad chilly.

We have a busy day planned...getting ready for a dinner party chez boe tonight!


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 26, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



What happened was after my parents came up with it, I asked people I knew for their opinion, and they all thought they were Mongol. My parents can up with it originally, though. Again, I don't care, because they are morons.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I have never met Debbie Harry, but if we are name dropping I have met Benny Hill. I sold him a ticket for a deck chair in kensington gardens the 1960's.
> During the same job as a deck chair attendant, I saw Mickey Dolenz the drummer of the monkeys get mobbed by teenage girls.
> I sat next to Gary Glitter in a wine bar before he became infamous.
> I met Bruce Kent of CND for about two seconds once outside charing cross station, and I almost got him killed. I tapped him on the shoulder as I was passing him, and he looked round just as he came to a road. I waved at him and he stepped out into the road without looking. He was very lucky that nothing was coming or he would have got run over, and it would have been my fault. That is not my only claim to fame, I have crossed the path of some other celebrities in my time.
> How about you?



Working for the Santa Fe New Mexican, I was honored to get to interview Glenn Ford, Jack Lemmon, and Brian Donlevy when they were on location in Santa Fe one time.  Invited to a governor's cocktail party at another time--my father was a bigwig with the state at the time--I met some other stars who happened to be in town at the time.  As a reporter for the Plainview Herald I interviewed Jimmy Dean of Jimmy Dean Sausage and "Big Bad John" fame--his brother was our milk man actually, and his mother cut Hombre's hair when he was little.  A number of Hollywood types were in New Mexico during the "Hands Across America" project and I was at least in the vicinity of some of them.

Mostly movie stars and other celebrities are pretty much just folks.  There are a few exceptions.  Roger Miller and Goldie Hawn, both who you would expect to be fun people, had the reputation of being pretty much obnoxious jerks among the Santa Fe locals.  I never met them personally though.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 26, 2014)

Har! I finally found the time to listen to Mahler's 2nd symphony, well it lasts over a hour. I just loaded it into my DVD drive, and I am listening to it as I type. Some might call that sacrilege, as it deserves my full attention, but I only need half my brain to type, and I am getting the gist of the music.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh and good morning everybody.  We are expecting major high winds in New Mexico today--as much as 85 mph--that's almost category 2 hurricane strenghth--in the southeastern quadrant of the state.  55 mph here in Albuquerque which is enough to do some damage too.  So folks are battening down the hatches, bringing in patio umbrellas, etc.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

boedicca said:


> It's a gorgeous day here in Oaklandtown!   Sunny, albeit a tad chilly.
> 
> We have a busy day planned...getting ready for a dinner party chez boe tonight!



Tad chilly here, too; and tomorrow is supposed to rain. But we have umbrellas, and will persevere!!


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 26, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I have never met Debbie Harry, but if we are name dropping I have met Benny Hill. I sold him a ticket for a deck chair in kensington gardens the 1960's.
> During the same job as a deck chair attendant, I saw Mickey Dolenz the drummer of the monkeys get mobbed by teenage girls.
> I sat next to Gary Glitter in a wine bar before he became infamous.
> I met Bruce Kent of CND for about two seconds once outside charing cross station, and I almost got him killed. I tapped him on the shoulder as I was passing him, and he looked round just as he came to a road. I waved at him and he stepped out into the road without looking. He was very lucky that nothing was coming or he would have got run over, and it would have been my fault. That is not my only claim to fame, I have crossed the path of some other celebrities in my time.
> How about you?



I've met a lot of celebrities over the years.  mostly playing golf in both Pierre LaRouche's and Mario Lemieux's annual charity tournaments.   lots of athletes, but also a lot of actors and  few musicians.  one of the best was alice cooper, who a was a really big fan of as a teenager.  he is an awesome golfer too.    I do know Armand Assante, who lives in our town and is a life long friend of our neighbor.  Also Phil Simms, former NY Giants quarterback and currently a broadcaster sports analyst.  That one is interesting.  He is married to my ex girlfriend who I am still pretty close friends with.  lol.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 26, 2014)

Name dropping in the Coffee Shop this morning...  I used to deer hunt quite often with Jackie Phelps who used to be a regular on the old Hee Haw TV Show.  He was from my neck of the woods when I was growing up in Virginia way back when.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Againsheila (Apr 26, 2014)

A little depressed this morning.  I have no claim to fame.  Not even fleetingly.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> A little depressed this morning. * I have no claim to fame.*  Not even fleetingly.




Sure you do!!!  Someone necro'd a quote from your intro thread from 2008!!!  I saw it this morning in the announcements section!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 26, 2014)

Here's the latest addition to all of the critters we have around our place.  They were born this morning.  There were three in the litter but one didn't make it.  Just what we need...  more cats.  Mrs. BBD is a happy camper today.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)

Happy Saturday


----------



## Jughead (Apr 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Saturday


From the menu on the table, that looks to be the Victoria Pub in Columbia, Maryland.  Their beer sampler is great. They give your 5 beers as depicted in the picture at a very reasonable price. Speaking of Maryland, UFC 172 is on tonight in Baltimore, about a 30 minute drive from Columbia.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 26, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


We lived in Oregon. My physician was country doctor enough to tell me to lay off the caffeine after they did a sonar of the "fibrocysts" that showed up in a routine palpation examination. He said my pot of coffee a day was doing it. I was actually drinking a pot and a half. He said if I didn't, the fibrocysts were a precursor to breast cancer. I went cold turkey at first, but missed the coffee. Other sources said a cup was not only ok, it was good for you in other ways. So I allowed myself one cup a day and never had another minute of trouble from fibrocysts. They just disappeared six weeks after I laid off the coffee. The doctor congratulated me for abstaining but concurred with the others who said one cup a day was ok for most people unless their problem was allergy to coffee. I'm very happy to have a mug of the best coffee I can afford each morning, and add a little milk for calcium and Hazelnut Coffeemate for a really delicious brew. The good thing about this slight addiction is that I can sew for 3 hours without stopping with my mug right there for me to sip on between sewing rows of blocks together. Sometimes, like this morning, it results in a very pretty quilt top completed. This one is teals, aquas, burgundy, and cerise colors with the prettiest little print you ever saw for the border that I picked up at the local quilt shop 4 days ago, wondering if it would work. Did it ever! So now, it's just a matter of folding it, putting it with 5 other tops, and delivering it to Charity Bees next Tuesday morning. I'm almost done with one I'm calling "Mulligan Stew Rows" because it includes a square here from this one leftover, and a square there from another. I arranged them in like squares in rows, which is the vogue these days. 

 This one IS NOT MY QUILT, but is one put together by someone much smarter and more intentionally done than me:






 Row Quilts, Challenge quilt from Quilting Gallery, circa September, 2012.

 This type of quilt is not only good for using up old pieces, it's great for trying out a type of quilt block you've never tried before, and after the third or fourth square, you know how to get it right, plus your speed picks up when you know what you're doing on a type of work you've never tried before. And if you don't like the technique, you don't have to invest much more time in it than the 3 or 4 squares you did to complete the row. That keeps you from getting yoked into something that isn't any fun to do, for one reason or another. Or it's a good way to experiment with a color arrangement you're considering doing for a much larger quilt than a row quilt that can go to either a baby, child, or senior man or woman depending on the theme you selected (if that is relevant.) Some scrap quilts came directly from the leftover box. Back in the day, people called them simply "utility quilts," and no matter how unsightly it turns out, you can always slip it as an extra layer of quilts on a seriously cold night, and save your pretty quilt for the top layer.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Saturday


Yom! Hits the spot, Sherry!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Saturday



Those are some pretty mugs of beer.  I'm not a drinker but they're even pretty to me.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here's the latest addition to all of the critters we have around our place. They were born this morning. There were three in the litter but one didn't make it. Just what we need... more cats. Mrs. BBD is a happy camper today.


Oh, they're so cute! They remind me of the theme song to "Paint Your Wagon" That starts, "Where am I going I don't know" and ends "We're on our way!"


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 26, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here's the latest addition to all of the critters we have around our place.  They were born this morning.  There were three in the litter but one didn't make it.  Just what we need...  more cats.  Mrs. BBD is a happy camper today.



AWWW, cute!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and good morning everybody.  We are expecting major high winds in New Mexico today--as much as 85 mph--that's almost category 2 hurricane strenghth--in the southeastern quadrant of the state.  55 mph here in Albuquerque which is enough to do some damage too.  So folks are battening down the hatches, bringing in patio umbrellas, etc.



Wow!  Hold on to your hats, Foxy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yes.  Watched him the game winning homer 4th game 1959 series.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here's the latest addition to all of the critters we have around our place.  They were born this morning.  There were three in the litter but one didn't make it.  Just what we need...  more cats.  Mrs. BBD is a happy camper today.



Hey! those look just like mine.......


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


Thanks Sarah. You know, a really good thing to do since her work is so perfect is to use each of the quilts as a springboard colorwise to doing a series of these to delight our local Charity quilt recipients with. It'd be a no-brainer for me, and I could crank out prolly a couple of quilts a week for a month to help reach a goal of 10 quilts per month. The one I'm working on right now has a 30-year-old RJR Favorites Baby collection that has little pale fuchsia hearts (almost pink) on a baby blue background that's as light as the day sky, so when it's done I could start another series. Some of those are hard, but others it's just a matter of taking strips I already have cut and making them work into a schema. My son "fixed" my computer, so now, I can't save pictures into My Pictures, and I can't use my scanner to show my work any more. I don't dare complain, but: Kids!


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 26, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the latest addition to all of the critters we have around our place. They were born this morning. There were three in the litter but one didn't make it. Just what we need... more cats. Mrs. BBD is a happy camper today.
> ...



Cute city2!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the latest addition to all of the critters we have around our place.  They were born this morning.  There were three in the litter but one didn't make it.  Just what we need...  more cats.  Mrs. BBD is a happy camper today.
> ...



When they get old enough I'm going to send them to SFC Ollie so he will have 4 kittens instead of just 2.  That should make that old goat happy!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh and good morning everybody.  We are expecting major high winds in New Mexico today--as much as 85 mph--that's almost category 2 hurricane strenghth--in the southeastern quadrant of the state.  55 mph here in Albuquerque which is enough to do some damage too.  So folks are battening down the hatches, bringing in patio umbrellas, etc.



Be safe!! I hope you are dwelling in a sturdy humble abode.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, went to the grand opening of the Idora Experience.

Idora Park was a local amusement park located here when i was growing up.  Like many of those who grew up here I almost could say I grew up at Idora. From Candie Floss to vinegar fries, The WidCat, Jack Rabbit and a dozen other rides.

Of course those were after you grew up enough to get out of Kiddie land. There was swimming and Putt Putt golf and at one time the largest ballroom between Chicago and NYC. All the Big bands from the 40's weren't big unless Idora Ballroom was on their play dates...

Louis Armstrong
Cab Calloway
Duke Ellington
Tommy Dorsey
They all played there.

Then while I was away in Germany, 1984, tragedy struck, An electrical fire started in a maintenance building and the resulting fire destroyed some of the key buildings and rides. The park could not reopen without money that no one had to invest in it. 

The owners sold off those rides that they could and sold individual pieces when they had to. Basically all that was remaining was the Ballroom, It sat empty and unused until 2000 when a homeless person got inside to keep warm and started a fire that burned it to the ground.

Fast forward to 2010, A retired Military man (Not I) walking through the old site thought he'd like a reminder of the place he spent so much time of his youth. he saw and picked up a light socket that probably came from one of the Maintenance buildings. He took it home told his wife about Idora and in the last 4 years he has invested all his time and money into collecting everything he could from Idora. And today it all went on display. Of course the old carrousel where so very many stole their first kiss is in operation under the Brooklyn Bridge. I believe it is called Janes Carrousel now.

Anyway here are some pieces of the past........

The rocket





Lady in Black is the great grandaughter of the original maker of Candy Floss, now known as Cotton Candy.




Yes he plans to restore the two turtles he found.




Jack Rabbit roller Coaster car If memory serves.




These ran on a single rail through part of the park.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 26, 2014)

More





And this is about 3/4 of the building he built just for this little piece of history.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)

Awesome, Ollie...I think for a long time Americans were more interested in making way for progress than preserving for nostalgia, but I think that has changed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 26, 2014)

That is awesome Ollie.  Hombre and I and others were just recently talking about stuff from our distant past that we discarded or bulldozed or just forgot about because the world and we with it had moved on beyond it.  And now we so wish we at least had photographs of it or had held onto some of that stuff.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 26, 2014)

We are getting 55 mile per hour winds here too Foxfyre.

I feel so sorry for the little hummingbirds. They are having one heck of time trying to land on the feeders.
Poor little things.

Thank you for the pictures Ollie. It's really great to see some of our childhood memories.
The place reminds me of Elitch Gardens Amusement Park in Denver, Colo. when I was a kid.
It has since been moved and it's now called Elitch Gardens Theme & Water Park.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Same here. I have really low good cholesterol so I have to do something to keep down the LDL numbers. 

So far I have been lucky as far as blockages are concerned. That is why I have signed up and am working on my fitness level. At my age I don't have youth to get me though any more.

The good news is that Mrs Te and my daughter both signed up today. So hopefully we can spur each other on.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 26, 2014)

If my count is correct i have 7 stents and my Quad bypass. And it hasn't been the cholesterol as much as the triglycerides... I take what ever the Docs tell me, It's why we pay them. Lost both parents to heart disease so we know where it comes from but I'm doing everything I can to fight it.

Started walking outside this week now that the weather broke.See if i can't drop 5 pounds...That's the Docs target. mine is 15...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



I wonder if they'll pass in the mail?


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> A little depressed this morning.  I have no claim to fame.  Not even fleetingly.



Hey,  you know me


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 26, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



that great.  its something we all really should be doing.  at least now that its warmer I'm getting out and doing a lot of physical work.  I rebuilt a retaining wall that had collapsed over the winter.  years ago that would have been a morning project.  now it takes all day   lol


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 26, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> If my count is correct i have 7 stents and my Quad bypass. And it hasn't been the cholesterol as much as the triglycerides... I take what ever the Docs tell me, It's why we pay them. Lost both parents to heart disease so we know where it comes from but I'm doing everything I can to fight it.
> 
> Started walking outside this week now that the weather broke.See if i can't drop 5 pounds...That's the Docs target. mine is 15...



cut out the sweets there Ollie.    I agree though.  if I had the blockage I'd be taking the medication


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



If you ever do decide to take the medication, you aren't limited to statins.  I'm assuming you're leary of those.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



yes.  not something I want to take if I don't absolutely have to


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I agree with you.  I wouldn't take them either.  Zettia works differently, through the small intestine rather than the liver and it might work better for you.  I like the none of the above option like you though.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


thanks,  I will look into that one


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > If my count is correct i have 7 stents and my Quad bypass. And it hasn't been the cholesterol as much as the triglycerides... I take what ever the Docs tell me, It's why we pay them. Lost both parents to heart disease so we know where it comes from but I'm doing everything I can to fight it.
> ...



I can't cut sweets any further, I even switched to black coffee.... It's summer i'll be hitting the streets. Twice in the last 2 days already. I'll keep it up too...Have to. I've got three parades coming up each one about a mile long.....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I take Zettia. And niaspan, and a low level statin.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Kittens being born this morning.  3 so far but 1 born dead.  I better have some more coffee and boil some water!  In those western movies when a baby is being born they always boil water.  I don't know why but it seems like a good idea right now.



Telling the men to go boil water is just a woman's way of getting him out of the way.  Usually the deed is done and overwith before the water boils...just sayin', maybe you should go to the lobby, smoke and pace instead...unless you want some tea.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Do these youngun' belong to Scuttlebutt or Mouse?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 26, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I have never met Debbie Harry, but if we are name dropping I have met Benny Hill. I sold him a ticket for a deck chair in kensington gardens the 1960's.
> During the same job as a deck chair attendant, I saw Mickey Dolenz the drummer of the monkeys get mobbed by teenage girls.
> I sat next to Gary Glitter in a wine bar before he became infamous.
> I met Bruce Kent of CND for about two seconds once outside charing cross station, and I almost got him killed. I tapped him on the shoulder as I was passing him, and he looked round just as he came to a road. I waved at him and he stepped out into the road without looking. He was very lucky that nothing was coming or he would have got run over, and it would have been my fault. That is not my only claim to fame, I have crossed the path of some other celebrities in my time.
> How about you?



I played Frisbee in Central Park with JFK junior.  I was visiting a friend and it was kind of a "pick up" game.  I didn't know who all was there at the time but was informed later.  I think I remained unimpressed at the time.  Oh, and I got to to to Studio 54 a couple of times...meh.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here's the latest addition to all of the critters we have around our place.  They were born this morning.  There were three in the litter but one didn't make it.  Just what we need...  more cats.  Mrs. BBD is a happy camper today.



Awww, babies are so cute!!!


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 26, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



do you have any trouble doing the walking


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 26, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the latest addition to all of the critters we have around our place.  They were born this morning.  There were three in the litter but one didn't make it.  Just what we need...  more cats.  Mrs. BBD is a happy camper today.
> ...



They do, don't they.  That tom must get around some.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Only in getting used to not sitting around the house all winter. Asthma allows me to walk and the legs do OK, Of course i need to do the 30 minutes for a week or so and then move the bar to 45 min and work it up to an Hour. By the end of May I should be knocking out an hour no problem.

Could only do 20 minutes on the treadmill and would get bored and stop.....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 26, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have never met Debbie Harry, but if we are name dropping I have met Benny Hill. I sold him a ticket for a deck chair in kensington gardens the 1960's.
> ...



I've met some Star Wars actors. Not that impressive, but that's all I can truthfully claim. 


Edit: Wait! I saw Don Mattingly at Target several years ago.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...




Wow, I never see any that pretty when I'm out shopping in unique quilt shops....those are really beautiful.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 26, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



growing up ron Guidry and tommy john were our neighbors.  our little mutt fox terrier dug its way into ron Guidry's dogs pen and knocked up one of his dogs.   damn, I'd forgotten all about that until you mentioned don mattingly


----------



## Noomi (Apr 26, 2014)

Hmm. Mum is trying to insist I have a week off karate as well. I am well aware that I need to be careful. No sparring for six weeks, no contact of any kind. I can still go and do basic strikes/blocks etc. No harm in that. She's carrying on like I'm going to end up with a battered mouth from being hit in the face. I could get hit in the face at work too, but I am not taking six weeks off work. LOL.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 27, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Well, went to the grand opening of the Idora Experience.
> 
> Idora Park was a local amusement park located here when i was growing up.  Like many of those who grew up here I almost could say I grew up at Idora. From Candie Floss to vinegar fries, The WidCat, Jack Rabbit and a dozen other rides.
> 
> ...



I LOVED Idora Park. Thanks for sharing the photos.

*gets all teary eyed*


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 27, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> We lived in Oregon. My physician was country doctor enough to tell me to lay off the caffeine after they did a sonar of the "fibrocysts" that showed up in a routine palpation examination. He said my pot of coffee a day was doing it. I was actually drinking a pot and a half. He said if I didn't, the fibrocysts were a precursor to breast cancer. I went cold turkey at first, but missed the coffee. Other sources said a cup was not only ok, it was good for you in other ways. So I allowed myself one cup a day and never had another minute of trouble from fibrocysts. They just disappeared six weeks after I laid off the coffee. The doctor congratulated me for abstaining but concurred with the others who said one cup a day was ok for most people unless their problem was allergy to coffee. I'm very happy to have a mug of the best coffee I can afford each morning, and add a little milk for calcium and Hazelnut Coffeemate for a really delicious brew.



When I was younger I used to drink about 3 cups a day, 3 mugs.  But for many years now, it's only been one, simply because that's all I've wanted, except for exceptional situations.  Glad to know that was a good decision on my part.

Good to know that cutting down on coffee helped so much with your health issue.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > We lived in Oregon. My physician was country doctor enough to tell me to lay off the caffeine after they did a sonar of the "fibrocysts" that showed up in a routine palpation examination. He said my pot of coffee a day was doing it. I was actually drinking a pot and a half. He said if I didn't, the fibrocysts were a precursor to breast cancer. I went cold turkey at first, but missed the coffee. Other sources said a cup was not only ok, it was good for you in other ways. So I allowed myself one cup a day and never had another minute of trouble from fibrocysts. They just disappeared six weeks after I laid off the coffee. The doctor congratulated me for abstaining but concurred with the others who said one cup a day was ok for most people unless their problem was allergy to coffee. I'm very happy to have a mug of the best coffee I can afford each morning, and add a little milk for calcium and Hazelnut Coffeemate for a really delicious brew.
> ...


Having lost friends through the years who died of breast cancer, that option didn't appeal to me. 

 Funny, I got up to read up on some things my osteopathic doctor and family physician recommended--Vitamin D and magnesium to help with aches and pains. I only got as far as Vitamin D, and here's the latest with medical references at the bottom of the page at the link along with a lot more information:



> Studies have found that vitamin D deficiency contributes to osteoporosis, muscle weakness, hip fractures, diabetes, cancer, heart disease, arthritis and poor general health. The New England Journal of Medicine recently studied vitamin D and how it prevents fractures in seniors. While the recommended dosage of vitamin D varies from person to person, the study showed that it takes a daily dose of at least 800 international units of vitamin D to consistently prevent broken bones. This dosage reduced the risk of hip fractures by 30 percent and other breaks by 14 percent. The study also demonstrated that too much calcium, more than 1,000 milligrams per day, might dilute vitamin D's benefits to bones. (As we mentioned before, the required amount of calcium varies by individual. Always check with your doctor before taking a calcium supplement or any other nutritional supplement.)
> 
> The symptoms of vitamin D deficiency are easy to miss. While they vary from person to person, the following is a list of symptoms that seniors with this deficiency may experience:
> 
> ...


It's so way past my bedtime, I'll save Magnesium until another day, another thing that has helped reduced my little pain load. (I also have fibromyalgia in addition to having fallen on my face at my sister's house a few weeks back, chasing Miss Music, who forgets running in the street could get her hit by another car...)

 I'm just fascinated how much less pain I have with keeping the Vitamin D current! Plus Magnesium helps me get over harsh farm work I have to do since my husband condition worsened.

 Night everybody! Have a lovely day tomorrow!

 Leaving an early riser starter for those on the East coast (west coast, too)







 And some Bavarian Demitasse coffee fixin's in honor of Stats and for those who need a way to reduce their intake of caffeine for any reason.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
BBD's friend Otis,
Sarah
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, and 007.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 27, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



A blood test can tell whether you're vitamin D deficient.  My doc prescribed some extra-strength D, I guess it's not an uncommon deficiency up in these latitudes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 27, 2014)

Greetings, all!
I'd say "good morning", as it probably is for many of you, but I am just starting my "day".  Four flights tonight and then the weekend.  This is the last week of school for this semester, too.  While I will miss the activity (and the paycheck), it will be nice to have more time to get some of my post-poned projects completed.  There's the wine rack, the curtains and cushions for the cabin, the roof trusses for the shed I'll be building...gosh, just loads to do.  I also need to move the shed materials up to the place so they are there and ready when my girls get here.  While I plan on having the trusses done before they come, the girls will still be taught how to calculate and cut the angles needed to build them.  They'll also be learning how to do frame construction, calculating setbacks, etc.  Lots of work with fractions and geometry coming their way.  I'm planning on making a photo journal for them.  
We'll also be collecting and studying plants, pressing leaves, sketching.  I'm looking forward to that project, as well.
Guess I'm getting excited about seeing my babies again!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

That vitamin D list is a major eye-opener!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Good Morning and happy Sunday to everyone.

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:






That's Olivia Palermo.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:






That's Ewan McGregor (Star Wars Prequels, for instance)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Today's public figure drinking coffee:






Howard Schultz, CEO of Starbucks.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

Any of you all ever subscribe to Reiman Publications? Here is a list of their magazines.


Reminisce
Country
Birds & Blooms
Taste of Home
Simple and Delicious
Country Woman
Farm & Ranch Living
Healthy Cooking
Taste of Home Holiday
Fresh Home

I used to subscribe to Reminisce and Country. LOVED the stories and the pictures. It was a very well-done product: thick, glossy pages, sharp pictures. Seriously, you could frame them.

I woke up thinking about those magazines. I think many of you would love Reminisce Magazine and OMG YAY! They have a website, with tabs for different decades, starting at 1900.

They have a car club, too. And readers share their memories ... I think I need to subscribe again. It was a very soothing, comfortable read for me.

Here's a "car club" example.



> The Ford Mustang anniversary is something to be celebrated. My half-century love affair with the Mustang began on the evening of April 17, 1964, when my dad, a Ford salesman at the time, brought home a new one to take our family for a ride.
> 
> My mother declined because she thought the car was too small, but we kids jumped at the chance. Being the oldest, I was allowed to sit in the coveted front passenger seat. I&#8217;ll never forget how proud I was to sit there, or the attention the car attracted every time we stopped at a traffic light.
> 
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

P.S.: Currently on sale - oh yeah! Count me in. Only $7 for what would normally cost about $25. If they have the same sale on Country, I'm getting that one too. I deserve a few nice things. 

They do!! I got a year of happiness for $14!! Go, ME!! 

http://www.country-magazine.com/


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I have never met Debbie Harry, but if we are name dropping I have met Benny Hill. I sold him a ticket for a deck chair in kensington gardens the 1960's.
> ...



It has taken up until now to recall that I bumped into Tom Selleck in a supermarket once. Oh, and Vanessa Williams was at the same College Honors and Graduation ceremonies because her niece and my daughter were in the same class.

Then again I have probably passed any number of celebrities on the streets of Manhatten and never recognized them because I really don't know who they are. I rarely watch movies and never watch the Oscars so if I was introduced to one of them I would probably have no idea why they are a celebrity.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 27, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No.  They belong to one of the outdoor cats that we call Traveler.  He shows up every morning for some chow and then roams off again only to return the next morning.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 27, 2014)

Up early this morning.  Will be leaving for church in just a little bit.  Have had my coffee.  Went out on the back porch to check on the kittens and found one of them dead.  Not a good start for the day.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry, BBD. That does cast a pall on things.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 27, 2014)

This one adopted us a week ago. Showed up out of nowhere. And she's pregnant. I'm going to be a daddy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...




When I was giggin in NYC in 1988, Val Kilmer suddenly appeared right behind me in the waiting line to order pizza at my favorite pizza joint at 96th and West End, NE corner. I loved that place. So, I turned around, said hi and we chatted. He was totally friendly, easy, laid back. That was cool.  1988 was probably the hottest summer I remember in NYC, we we all melting that summer...

I wonder if that pizzeria still exists...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Up early this morning.  Will be leaving for church in just a little bit.  Have had my coffee.  Went out on the back porch to check on the kittens and found one of them dead.  Not a good start for the day.







Awww.  Sorry BBD.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 27, 2014)

Good Morning,  ​


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 27, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> This one adopted us a week ago. Showed up out of nowhere. And she's pregnant. I'm going to be a daddy.



Congrats, Papa.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 27, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> P.S.: Currently on sale - oh yeah! Count me in. Only $7 for what would normally cost about $25. If they have the same sale on Country, I'm getting that one too. I deserve a few nice things.
> 
> They do!! I got a year of happiness for $14!! Go, ME!!
> 
> Country Magazine ? Country Photos, Stories and Friendly Neighbors



You deserve a lot of happiness.  Enjoy it, I have seen Country before.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Up early this morning.  Will be leaving for church in just a little bit.  Have had my coffee.  Went out on the back porch to check on the kittens and found one of them dead.  Not a good start for the day.



I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



you could put pictures of two dozen celebrities in front of me and I could probably identify 2.  I am clueless who most of these people are.  Oscars and all of that other self promoting pat on the back crap I totally avoid.  I could care less and have no interest at all.  in restaurants in nyc you are always running into someone famous.  usually there is a buzz going on and i'll have to ask, whats all the buzz about.  and they'll say that is so an so sitting at that table.  half the tie I have no idea who it is.  a couple of years ago jon bon jovi came in and sat at the table right next to ours. I mean I know who he is but even when told I never would have recognized him.  he's actually a pretty small guy.  don't know why, I expected him to be bigger.  but he even looked nothing like the stage presence I'm used to.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> you could put pictures of two dozen celebrities in front of me and I could probably identify 2.  I am clueless who most of these people are.  Oscars and all of that other self promoting pat on the back crap I totally avoid.  I could care less and have no interest at all.  in restaurants in nyc you are always running into someone famous.  usually there is a buzz going on and i'll have to ask, whats all the buzz about.  and they'll say that is so an so sitting at that table.  half the tie I have no idea who it is.  a couple of years ago jon bon jovi came in and sat at the table right next to ours. I mean I know who he is but even when told I never would have recognized him.  he's actually a pretty small guy.  don't know why, I expected him to be bigger.  but he even looked nothing like the stage presence I'm used to.



Okay, now I'm jealous. Mostly because I love so much of his music, but also because he is a genuinely nice guy who married (and stayed married to) his high school sweetheart. He treats his fans well. And my number one reason for appreciating him is his performance of my favorite song, Hallelujah, which Leonard Cohen pronounced the best performer thereof.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 27, 2014)

I do admire that about him too.  I like a lot of his music and I think Ritchie sambora is a very good guitar player.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 27, 2014)

Now have to run, Meeting at County Veterans Services where i'll be picking up 1008 flags for our 2 Cemeteries.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Up early this morning.  Will be leaving for church in just a little bit.  Have had my coffee.  Went out on the back porch to check on the kittens and found one of them dead.  Not a good start for the day.



Sorry to hear about that, BBD.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I do admire that about him too.  I like a lot of his music and I think Ritchie sambora is a very good guitar player.



I admire those things about him, too. Not a fan of his music, however.  Not a fan of Bruce Springsteen, either.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2014)

Got some good sleep last night because yesterday evening I looked at my pill box and realized I forgot to load the little blue (Aleve) tablets when I restocked it last weekend......  No wonder my back kept waking me up all week.  Took two and slept like a baby. 
Went up to the Springs yesterday to run some errands and check on my dad, he ended up in the ER on Thursday with pain in his chest, Pleurisy, an inflammation of the pleura, the lining surrounding the lungs.  He was fine but in looking around the house I realized I'm going to have to make a trip mid week to clean and take care of a few things and in a couple of weeks go up to get his garden ready for planting, at least I'll get my exercise.  
He's not getting around as well and since my mom passed he hasn't been taking as good a care of himself or the house, just last weekend we smelled gas in the basement and had a repairman come out, one of the shutoff valves was bad.  He couldn't smell it.
He really enjoys our visits as he is quite lonely now, he would love for us to move back in but, try as we might we can't find work up there yet.  Hopefully soon.  He talks about moving down to Alabama with my next youngest brother mainly because he'll be able to breath easier, he has COPD, and he'll give us the house in the Springs.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Got some good sleep last night because yesterday evening I looked at my pill box and realized I forgot to load the little blue (Aleve) tablets when I restocked it last weekend......  No wonder my back kept waking me up all week.  Took two and slept like a baby.
> Went up to the Springs yesterday to run some errands and check on my dad, he ended up in the ER on Thursday with pain in his chest, Pleurisy, an inflammation of the pleura, the lining surrounding the lungs.  He was fine but in looking around the house I realized I'm going to have to make a trip mid week to clean and take care of a few things and in a couple of weeks go up to get his garden ready for planting, at least I'll get my exercise.
> He's not getting around as well and since my mom passed he hasn't been taking as good a care of himself or the house, just last weekend we smelled gas in the basement and had a repairman come out, one of the shutoff valves was bad.  He couldn't smell it.
> He really enjoys our visits as he is quite lonely now, he would love for us to move back in but, try as we might we can't find work up there yet.  Hopefully soon.  He talks about moving down to Alabama with my next youngest brother mainly because he'll be able to breath easier, he has COPD, and he'll give us the house in the Springs.



Best wishes for your father, Ringel. Pleurisy - that can get real nasty. And of course, best to you and your family.

-Stat


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like I'm the latest Coffeemate to bid you all a farewell for the day - it was all going so swimmingly, I was having a fantastic time ... and now I'm in a bra. 

Leaving.

In a BRA. 

/sniffle

I tell ya. Some days it does not pay to have friends. Friends who take you places and give you pleasant company. Hmph.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 27, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Looks like I'm the latest Coffeemate to bid you all a farewell for the day - it was all going so swimmingly, I was having a fantastic time ... and now I'm in a bra.
> 
> Leaving.
> 
> ...



You don't have to wear a bra to be my friend.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 27, 2014)

Some sad news...  Came home from church to find the last kitten was dead.  Seems the Mama Cat is not a very good Mama.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I have a friend that used to live across the street from Jon Bon Jovi.  He watched him grow up from a little shaver to what he is now.  Said he was a pretty nice kid all things considered.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Some sad news...  Came home from church to find the last kitten was dead.  Seems the Mama Cat is not a very good Mama.



Sorry to hear that, BBD. It is possible that it wasn't Mama cat at all but a virus instead. 

I went outside today to check on the doves and it looks like a cat managed to kill one of the babies. Given that none of the cats around here are feral it was probably one of the neighbors. 

I hope the other one doesn't suffer the same fate.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2014)

[MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]
Ya need to delete messages (received and sent) in your message box......


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

Heads up, folks. I created a thread where we can update our @Mention preferences. If you have a moment please take a look. Thanks and have a nice Sunday. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/351668-usmb-mention-exclude-include-preferences.html


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2014)

Good morning all.  I slept in a LONG time this morning though some of it was just enjoying being in my warm bed and watching a little TV news.  Hombre just made us his version of sausage McMuffins.

Sorry about the kittens BBD, but it may not have been a bad mama.  When you lose an entire litter like that, it is usually some serious deficiency in the kittens--they were born premature or with some major defect that would have prevented them from becoming strong, healthy cats.  Nature usually takes care of things like that her own way.  Sad for us.  But best in the long run.  Still sending you a comforting virtual ((hug)).

I also feel Ringel's discomfort of being in a place he really doesn't want to be, not having the option to be where he wants to be, plus dealing with the blessing coupled with major stress of dealing with an aging parent that isn't coping so well any more.  Not being in the very best of health myself, I sometimes find myself stressed thinking about how I'm going to handle my Aunt and Uncle here when they are unable to live independently any more.  They already need to be in an assisted living facility but they won't even think about it, much less consider it.  But the way they keep going like energizer bunnies, they'll probably outlive me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2014)

I have to have my Alleve or reasonable facsimile first thing in the morning or I just don't get through the day without extreme discomfort.  But I have been taking some Nature's Way mutli vitamin and multi mineral supplements for the last 30 days or so--and that includes 250% of daily Vitamin D--and what a difference that has made.  Even when you try to eat a balanced diet--and we do--we obviously weren't getting everything we needed.  I also take an additional magnesium supplement every day that has done wonders to alleviate or remove some unpleasant syndromes I was having.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy Sunday


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Got some good sleep last night because yesterday evening I looked at my pill box and realized I forgot to load the little blue (Aleve) tablets when I restocked it last weekend......  No wonder my back kept waking me up all week.  Took two and slept like a baby.
> Went up to the Springs yesterday to run some errands and check on my dad, he ended up in the ER on Thursday with pain in his chest, Pleurisy, an inflammation of the pleura, the lining surrounding the lungs.  He was fine but in looking around the house I realized I'm going to have to make a trip mid week to clean and take care of a few things and in a couple of weeks go up to get his garden ready for planting, at least I'll get my exercise.
> He's not getting around as well and since my mom passed he hasn't been taking as good a care of himself or the house, just last weekend we smelled gas in the basement and had a repairman come out, one of the shutoff valves was bad.  He couldn't smell it.
> He really enjoys our visits as he is quite lonely now, he would love for us to move back in but, try as we might we can't find work up there yet.  Hopefully soon.  He talks about moving down to Alabama with my next youngest brother mainly because he'll be able to breath easier, he has COPD, and he'll give us the house in the Springs.



Your dad sounds like he is having a rough go, yeah?  The inability to detect gas is worrisome.  Hygiene is something for older men by themselves that happens; it is no different than young men are single.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Up early this morning.  Will be leaving for church in just a little bit.  Have had my coffee.  Went out on the back porch to check on the kittens and found one of them dead.  Not a good start for the day.



so sorry BBD.  Now I'm in kitty mourning.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Sunday



That lo0ks like a home of mine on High Island, Texas before the hurricane stripped the island bare. I think one home only was standing afterwards.  Wasn't mine.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Sunday



If I ever win the lottery, I want a B&B on a hill overlooking the ocean, and the world's best binoculars.   Considering my health, I also want someone who can run it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Happy Sunday













God I miss those days........


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Sunday
> ...



Obviously, I'm getting old.  Of the 3, I want the front porch.


----------



## alan1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> A little depressed this morning.  I have no claim to fame.  Not even fleetingly.



No need to be depressed.  Celebrities are just like you and I, when they take a shit it stinks, just like your shit.  I've never understood why people think it is somehow "special" simply because they met an actor/actress, sport figure or somebody else "famous".

My last brush with "fame" went down like this.............

I was staying at The Rio Casino in Las Vegas and was getting my morning coffee.  There are two Starbucks in the casino.  One is near the elevators close to the rooms and the casino floor, it always has an horrendous line around 8:00am.  The other is off the beaten path and it never has a line, so I walk the extra distance to use that one.  So, I walk into the Starbucks and there is this tall large fellow standing at the counter, I line up behind him (a line of two).  He looks at me and says, "If you know what you want, go ahead, I'm still trying to decide".  I recognized him, he was Penn Jillette of Penn and Teller.  I thanked him, ordered a plain coffee, and sat down to drink it.
End of interaction, because I really don't care.  He's just another person, albeit a very large person.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Today is Mertex's one year anniversary here in USMB!

We are toasting her over at Cheers! Come on by!


Cheers! - Page 106 - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Up early this morning.  Will be leaving for church in just a little bit.  Have had my coffee.  Went out on the back porch to check on the kittens and found one of them dead.  Not a good start for the day.




Sorry to hear that...wonder what would have caused one of the kittens to die?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Againsheila said:


>






Love it, just love it!!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2014)

Today, I have been a member here at USMB for 1 year....









*to me.......*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Today, I have been a member here at USMB for 1 year....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My, what big eyelashes you have!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2014)

Well happy anniversary Mertex.  And best wishes for many more to come.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > A little depressed this morning.  I have no claim to fame.  Not even fleetingly.
> ...



Oh come on.  Penn Gillette is 'not just another person' as you are not 'just another person.'  I don't know a single other person who gets excited about the stuff you travel hundreds of miles to get.  Or that knows as much about those items as you know.  And I have PhD anthropologists and archeologists in my family. 

Penn is brilliant.  I first learned who he was and sort of got to know him on Celebrity Apprentice.  His leadership, marketing instincts, and creativity superior to almost all other candidates became quickly apparent.  And then it turns out he is a much-more-than-average amateur cook and has participated in a lot of on line cooking competitions open to celebrities.  And he has always accomplished himself well there too as well as making it entertaining.  I have learned to appreciate who he is a lot.


----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Oh come on.  *Penn Gillette* is 'not just another person' as you are not 'just another person.'  I don't know a single other person who gets excited about the stuff you travel hundreds of miles to get.  Or that knows as much about those items as you know.  And I have PhD anthropologists and archeologists in my family.
> 
> Penn is brilliant.  I first learned who he was and sort of got to know him on Celebrity Apprentice.  His leadership, marketing instincts, and creativity superior to almost all other candidates became quickly apparent.  And then it turns out he is a much-more-than-average amateur cook and has participated in a lot of on line cooking competitions open to celebrities.  And he has always accomplished himself well there too as well as making it entertaining.  I have learned to appreciate who he is a lot.


Not trying to be smart but you misspelled Jillette.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Oh, I want the two I posted, alas I'm currently forced to settle for the front porch.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Are you getting old too?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2014)

Againsheila said:


>




I love my coffee....but this seems a tad extravagant....

Besides, I don't like anything "electric" anywhere near me/water...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mrs R like pillows that (to me) feel like sleeping on logs, and the ones we have for her now took us 6 months of searching to find.  What most manufactures consider extra firm she considers waaaaaay too soft.  Normally it's wouldn't be an issue but we have to wash them frequently (kill the allergens) and after a while the outer fabric gets weak and starts to tear.  Came up with a solution, bought two standard size, white pillow cases and stuffed the queen sized pillows in each case and sewed the open end shut.


----------



## alan1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Are cardinals stupid?
Pretty birds, but for the past few weeks this cardinal has been attacking his own reflection in my living room window.  I don't know if he is winning or if the reflection is.  But he attacks the window for about an hour every day.

Nuptials.
I talked to my daughter this morning, the wedding plans are all falling into place.  Flowers, catering, photographer, an officiant, dresses, all secured.  The house on the beach is big, beautiful and rented for the week for the entire wedding party.  The wedding will be on the ocean side of the house.  I think I've come up with a wedding toast, "May you always have two years of wedded bliss.  The first year and the current year."

Artifacts.
Dad's website is up and running.  He's finally decided that he needs to start selling off some of his collection of ethnographic art.  There are a few things that I have laid claim to... As in, he can't sell them to anybody but me.  They won't be listed on the website.  Neither will the things that my sister and I both laid claim to.  My sis and I will have to figure those ones out.  Good thing we love each other, that will make it easier.

Politics.
Not here, not now.
See ya elsewhere on the board for that.


----------



## alan1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Penn Jillette puts his pants on one leg at a time, so does alan1.
While staying at The Rio, Penn gets coffee from Starbucks, just like alan1.  We probably both desire better coffee, but settle for what is available.
Regardless of our skills or interests, we are both still just people.  He is larger than me though.


----------



## alan1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Hehe.
Two choices, get older or die.
At the moment, I prefer the former over the latter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 27, 2014)

pacer said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on.  *Penn Gillette* is 'not just another person' as you are not 'just another person.'  I don't know a single other person who gets excited about the stuff you travel hundreds of miles to get.  Or that knows as much about those items as you know.  And I have PhD anthropologists and archeologists in my family.
> ...



Yes I did.  My eyes, brain, and fingers aren't always on the same page here.  

My favorite Penn Jillette quotation:  "Poker has the feeling of a sport, but you don't have to do push-ups."


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Some sad news...  Came home from church to find the last kitten was dead.  Seems the Mama Cat is not a very good Mama.



All of them?  Oh that's a shame..


----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes I did.  My eyes, brain, and fingers aren't always on the same page here.


I would not have known it was misspelled had another member not introduced me to the name the other day.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Some sad news...  Came home from church to find the last kitten was dead.  Seems the Mama Cat is not a very good Mama.




Geez, that's too bad....I kinda thought maybe she was the one killing them when you mentioned that one had died.  Sorry.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Need a new left knee and the right is getting to that point though I have been doing research into hyperbaric oxygen treatment.  Apparently there is some indications of positive results in the treatment of soft tissue injuries.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Up early this morning.  Will be leaving for church in just a little bit.  Have had my coffee.  Went out on the back porch to check on the kittens and found one of them dead.  Not a good start for the day.



That sucks.  So young.  I am always disappointed and wonder what went wrong when one of my youngun's dies.  The only kid that died so far appeared to have been stillborn, the amniotic sack had not been broken and it was still curled up in fetal position.  I doubt it even drew one breath.
Sorry about the kitten.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 27, 2014)

Againsheila said:


>



Where do I get one of those?  Want...want...want...


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



boy do I hear you.  I used to be a skier, a rock climber, played hockey, loved skating.  those were the days.  these days I cave to keep my activities to less impact and less strenuous.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Surely the guy in that photo can't be described as merely rock climbing.  I don't know how they can do that even.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



They have hyperbaric rooms now that you can just walk inside and have a seat.  If you try the hyperbaric route, ask for that instead of the chamber, yuk.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Some of my other favorites were spelunking, mountain hiking and backpacking not to mention extensive philandering in my youth.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I enjoyed parachuting, rappelling, mountain climbing, Army baseball and then softball, and river treks.

Now I walk and swim and use Planet Fitness.  Can't run anymore.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Only rock climbed if absolutely necessary.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh, I hope that all works for you.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

Just got home. Mansion got rain-checked, BFF was coughing like Sparky the seal. I wish she would have just told me, the whole day could have been rain-checked. It's been raining like mad, high winds, and just recently thunder and lightning to boot.

I hear Memphis is supposed to get hit hard? I hope not. That's where my home office is.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've never done it to that extreme, but pretty darn close


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 27, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



the area I live in is riddled with old iron mines.  I've been through many of them.  even ben diving in a few of the flooded ones.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Lizard mutants.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 27, 2014)

Today was the first day it's been actually warm, not just "not cold".  What a treat.
Started weaning some of the kids.  Poor momma was bow-legged.  As soon as I wiped her udder, the milk started flowing, just squirting out all over the place until I got a bucket under her.  I've been assured that anyone who nursed children would understand why dairy animals have no objection to being milked....


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

I used to get irrationally angry at women when their babies cried while mine was sleeping. "Okay, hand her over. No - give her to me. My baby is asleep, and thanks to this one, my milk just dropped. Gimme."


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 27, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I used to get irrationally angry at women when their babies cried while mine was sleeping. "Okay, hand her over. No - give her to me. My baby is asleep, and thanks to this one, my milk just dropped. Gimme."



And the response was....?
LOL!!


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just a quick hello to all my old friends here at USMB. I'm not going to be around much but wanted to say a quick howdy.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 27, 2014)

amazing,  I just found out yet another one of my old friends passed away due to complications of substance abuse.   that's the 5th one in the past year.  Good people taken way too soon by careless and unhealthy choices


----------



## Noomi (Apr 27, 2014)

007 said:


> Just a quick hello to all my old friends here at USMB. I'm not going to be around much but wanted to say a quick howdy.



Hope all is well, 007.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> amazing,  I just found out yet another one of my old friends passed away due to complications of substance abuse.   that's the 5th one in the past year.  Good people taken way too soon by careless and unhealthy choices



My condolences, mate.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 27, 2014)

My dad is in hospital this morning. He was sick Saturday night, and wasn't any better yesterday morning, so mum took him up to emergency. He was seen right away, which was great, and doctors discovered a massive gallstone - so big that it takes up three quarters of his gall bladder. The surgeons decided to remove it today so right now he is waiting for his operation. He stayed the night last night and will probably stay another night, so hopefully he will be home tomorrow.

Nana is in the same hospital on a different ward - she has a blood clot in her lung and its being treated with blood thinners. She is also on antibiotics and she had a bad reaction to one of them, which made her very sleepy, and mum and my uncle thought she'd had another stroke when they saw her on Friday night. Thankfully she is better but still not well.

So I have two family members in hospital right now, I will be there in just under a month, and hopefully nothing else happens. 2014 is shaping out to be such a dreadful year, what have we done to deserve all this?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 27, 2014)

Noomi said:


> My dad is in hospital this morning. He was sick Saturday night, and wasn't any better yesterday morning, so mum took him up to emergency. He was seen right away, which was great, and doctors discovered a massive gallstone - so big that it takes up three quarters of his gall bladder. The surgeons decided to remove it today so right now he is waiting for his operation. He stayed the night last night and will probably stay another night, so hopefully he will be home tomorrow.
> 
> Nana is in the same hospital on a different ward - she has a blood clot in her lung and its being treated with blood thinners. She is also on antibiotics and she had a bad reaction to one of them, which made her very sleepy, and mum and my uncle thought she'd had another stroke when they saw her on Friday night. Thankfully she is better but still not well.
> 
> So I have two family members in hospital right now, I will be there in just under a month, and hopefully nothing else happens. 2014 is shaping out to be such a dreadful year, what have we done to deserve all this?



I had gallbladder surgery not so long ago.  It's a walk in the park and your Dad should do just fine.  Here's wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 27, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Why didn't I think of this???????  Great idea.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 27, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I used to get irrationally angry at women when their babies cried while mine was sleeping. "Okay, hand her over. No - give her to me. My baby is asleep, and thanks to this one, my milk just dropped. Gimme."



True story...  You know, everything that happens to you in life has some sort of a effect.  Let me share this story with you and how it has impacted my life.  My mother breast fed me when I was a baby.  Once, while she was breast feeding me and sitting at the kitchen table talking to a neighbor lady, there was an incident.  The neighbor lady got up to get a drink of water from the sink.  She had a glass full of water and as she turned around she tripped dumping the entire glass of water on me as I breast fed.  The result?  Well, even at my age of 62, every time I take a shower I have strong desires to suck on a tit.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 27, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



According to my wife, I have the body of a 62 year old and the mind of a 10th grader.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 27, 2014)

Good night.  Sleep tight.  Take off your socks and turn off the lights.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> amazing,  I just found out yet another one of my old friends passed away due to complications of substance abuse.   that's the 5th one in the past year.  Good people taken way too soon by careless and unhealthy choices





I'm sorry, I don't mean to be insensitive or anything, but shouldn't you be concerned that so many of your old friends are dying of substance abuse?


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 27, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I used to get irrationally angry at women when their babies cried while mine was sleeping. "Okay, hand her over. No - give her to me. My baby is asleep, and thanks to this one, my milk just dropped. Gimme."
> ...



Give me a second while I go vomit in the corner.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 27, 2014)

Good night.  Gee people go to bed early around here.  I'll be praying for y'all tonight.,


----------



## Noomi (Apr 27, 2014)

Night AS. Sleep well.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> amazing,  I just found out yet another one of my old friends passed away due to complications of substance abuse.   that's the 5th one in the past year.  Good people taken way too soon by careless and unhealthy choices




Sad, never understood why anyone would choose to use drugs....


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Dad, Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
BBD's friend Otis,
Sarah
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, and 007.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and welcome to MONDAY, MONDAY!!







Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:






That's actress Charlize Theron (i.e. "Prometheus")


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








That's Hugh Grant


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm skipping pol pics for a while, not because I don't like them, but because they are hard as heck to find without repeating a lot of very familiar faces.  So, let's move on to funny stuff.



bbd, this one's for you.


Today's canine drinking coffee:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2014)

And just for good measure....


----------



## Noomi (Apr 28, 2014)

Dad is still waiting for his surgery. They are going to take out the whole gallbladder, not just the stone. Its already 7.30pm, the operation will be in the next hour, hopefully! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Dad is still waiting for his surgery. They are going to take out the whole gallbladder, not just the stone. Its already 7.30pm, the operation will be in the next hour, hopefully! Fingers crossed.


Wishing your dad a successful surgery, Noomi. My prayers are with him.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 28, 2014)

Sounds like a great idea for Monday morning  ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Dad is still waiting for his surgery. They are going to take out the whole gallbladder, not just the stone. Its already 7.30pm, the operation will be in the next hour, hopefully! Fingers crossed.


These days gall bladder surgery is to adults what a tonsillectomy is to kids.  "Keyhole" surgery they call it so there is a vastly quicker recovery time.  No line of sutures across the belly anymore.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Good morning, all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Dad is still waiting for his surgery. They are going to take out the whole gallbladder, not just the stone. Its already 7.30pm, the operation will be in the next hour, hopefully! Fingers crossed.



Had mine out a couple of years ago.  It's a common procedure.  He'll have some changes to get uses to as his body adjusts to the lack of a gall bladder but they're not serious or painful.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



He's following a crack that runs vertical in the rock, a relatively easy climb in terms of rock climbing.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 28, 2014)

Chilly, windy, rainy morning here in northwestern Illinois.  Good day for drinking coffee, napping in the recliner, and rubbing Taco's head.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 28, 2014)

Morning!

I hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

Happy Labor Day to me! Because, as I merrily announce to my daughter anywhere in the forty-three hours preceding 11:14 pm, "And at this very moment, *XX* _years ago today_!! I was sobbing out loud and begging for meds."

That's how she knew that this was 'our show.'


----------



## Swagger (Apr 28, 2014)

In spite of all the hassle, this morning I put into effect one of the most satisfying aspects of being the contractor. The majority of my workforce is currently focused on the extension of a water treatment facility just outside of London, and I'm there now overseeing the progress we've made and working out the next phase's schedule. Anyway, this morning I had my site manager, a cheerful Highlander called Roddy, summon George, Aaron, Stuart, Parnichek, Mantas and Tomaz, all young men who I've come to hold in high regard for their dedication, hard work and resourcefulness. I'm known to have a quick temper when I'm under pressure, so they were naturally shitting themselves as they filed in. George is too clever to be a labourer, Stuart has a commanding presence (mostly on account of his size and nature), Aaron I'll get to later and Parnichek, Mantas and Tomaz are all hard working boys with a wealth of experience between the three of them. But one thing they all have in common is loyalty.

After waxing lyrical about how pleased I was with their work and attitude, which induced quizzical glances amongst them, I offered to put them through college to study construction science and management. They continue to work for me, but are released every Tuesday for two years to attend college. Now, Aaron has never been a very bright bulb, and immediately began to stutter about how he was never very good at studying, but Roddy told him to shut his mouth before he started losing it altogether. Additionally, he was dealt a rather harsh hand in life, and has been shat on from a great height on several occasions; but he's never let that get in the way of his work; and I've always been fond of him. He likes, for whatever reason, to work with wood, and for the last four months I've had him working with the four carpenters I employ to do most of the formwork for the reinforced concrete we cast. He seems content in doing that, so I offered to pay for him to become a level two carpenter with the same release arrangement the other five were offered. I thought he was going to pass out before regaining his sense and nodding enthusiastically, thanking me profusely. I then told them all that they only had themselves to thank (they do) and they'd earned it. To bring them back down to earth I sternly reminded them that they would still be on the clock when they were at college, and that I would be monitoring their progress and bollocking them when they deserved it. Then I dismissed them, shortly after which their calm veneers fell and they were all on the phone to their families. Furthermore, I'd told Roddy to privately briefed all the other lads on site, and five minutes after the lads left my office, I could hear cheering, whistling and saw just about every roll of toilet paper I've bought for them being chucked off the scaffolding. They were being congratulated, and they deserved it.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > amazing,  I just found out yet another one of my old friends passed away due to complications of substance abuse.   that's the 5th one in the past year.  Good people taken way too soon by careless and unhealthy choices
> ...



drugs and alcohol.  it is amazing how they can consume and change someones life.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2014)

Good morning, Coffee Shop.
The weekend was great except for some sad but expected news.
My poker buddy, Royce is failing fast. He has a brain tumor and elected to stop treatment after one course of radiation. Until recently, he had been relatively active, even taking part in a bond skipper recovery with Dog the Bounty Hunter while they were here in the Foley area. The show will air some time in June.
The last few days, He can't get out of bed and his wife Alisha is lining up hospice care for him.
He is still in good spirits. He has accepted his fate from the start of this, but Alisha is coming apart.
Foxy! Please add them to the list. Maybe me too. I seem to be having trouble dealing with this too.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 28, 2014)

Life is good.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 28, 2014)

mmmmmm....coffee!


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I have one headed down hill pretty fast myself. Particularly poignant to me today as I celebrate 26 years clean and sober.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



26th anniversary? Congratulations, Ernie S.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 28, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It is only 18 months for me, but even after fifty years of heavy drinking, I don't miss getting drunk at all.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Good morning, Coffee Shop.
> The weekend was great except for some sad but expected news.
> My poker buddy, Royce is failing fast. He has a brain tumor and elected to stop treatment after one course of radiation. Until recently, he had been relatively active, even taking part in a bond skipper recovery with Dog the Bounty Hunter while they were here in the Foley area. The show will air some time in June.
> The last few days, He can't get out of bed and his wife Alisha is lining up hospice care for him.
> ...



Too young. If I hear somebody is passing in their 90's - that seems logical. God speed and minimal pain. But anything before that practically screams "No. Thank you, no. Not yet."


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 28, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I used to get irrationally angry at women when their babies cried while mine was sleeping. "Okay, hand her over. No - give her to me. My baby is asleep, and thanks to this one, my milk just dropped. Gimme."
> ...


Funny, I was never traumatized that way and still................

Of course, that desire doesn't always occur for Me ONLY in showers....


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 28, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




I don't really miss it either....


oh wait...you stopped drinking?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Good job, sir!

I actually quit drinking when I quit the Guards. I couldn't go on drill weekend and stay sober. And by that I mean I was getting falling down drunk,waking up in somebody's back seat under ... somebody .... - and I was a young mom. So, I put in my notice, and stayed sober ever since. So - wow. I have thirty years. I've never bothered figuring out dates, but I just did. I was in the Guards six years active, one year inactive, and I joined in November of '75. 

Which was wrong. All this time I've been saying 6/1 - but if I joined in '75, and I was Ft. Snelling's student of the year in '82, then I had to be in longer than that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Coffee Shop.
> ...


Royce is 61... I guess it bothers me most because this is the second good friend I will have lost recently that is younger than me. Don't seem right.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It's not right. Not right at all.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 28, 2014)

I stopped drinking and smoking at the same time in 2003.  I never really drank much ever so it wasn't hard, the smoking was hard to quit.

I would love it if my family would stop drinking.  It really isn't helpful in any way even if you aren't an alcoholic.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 28, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Chilly, windy, rainy morning here in northwestern Illinois.  Good day for drinking coffee, napping in the recliner, and rubbing Taco's head.



 Give that handsome 4-paw a rub for me? 

Partly cloudy and high 50's forecast.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I stopped drinking and smoking at the same time in 2003.  I never really drank much ever so it wasn't hard, the smoking was hard to quit.
> 
> I would love it if my family would stop drinking.  It really isn't helpful in any way even if you aren't an alcoholic.



I've heard recovering alcoholics often change friends, but you can't change families, so it's not easy watching their behaviors change as they imbibe and you don't. I feel that way around ppl who drink caffeinated beverages most of the day. I  don't want to be around them as I have seen and liked their behavior, before too much caffeine. 

Breaking the smoking habit was a temporary and slight challenge, but had I ever been less that a light smoker, I am sure it would have been much harder.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 28, 2014)

The man literally has a cast iron stomach...


> Strange: Chinese man likes to eat iron nails



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViZaOfFSBew"]Chinese Man Eats Iron Nails[/ame]


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 28, 2014)

I puppy sat for my brother and sister-in-law Saturday night.  they really needed to get out and have some stink blown off of them.  Their dog Teddy turned one in November, has all the energy and half the brains of Daisy the Mutt, and loves to come and see us at Pimplebutt.  Daisy loves Teddy too, but after an hour or two, Daisy starts to show some indifference toward Teddy and his antics.

Teddy hit the scene at 3:00 in the afternoon so there was plenty of time to take a group walk.  We all got back home around 4:00 and the games began.  Daisy has so many bones and pieces of rawhide that my living room looks more like a coroner's office or an anthropological dig site than anything else.  They both took advantage of peering out the bay window up front at the neighborhood kitty and the Malteses caged up across the street.  They both chewed and gnawed on the bones and rawhide.  They both slurped from Daisy's water dish.

But bedtime was what broke the peace.  Teddy likes to snuggle up to my brother and sister-in-law and, as they weren't there, I would do nicely.  Daisy's routine is to feign sleep in a recliner while I turn off the lights and check the door.  She has one eye closed as I go into the bathroom to brush and flush before sleep.  She lifts her head as I shut off the bathroom light and turn on the bedroom light.  

By this time, Teddy was already on the bed.  I had to shoo him off in order to pull down the covers and climb in.  He laid down on my right side as close as he could get.  Daisy's routine continues as she click clacks down the hardwood floor, scratches herself a while, measures the leap onto the bed and then leaps up to take her rightful spot.

There was considerable snarling and growling between the two as Daisy tried to snuggle her way between Teddy and me.  Eventually everybody settled down and I fell asleep.  But more than once I was awakened by a muffled snarl and a kicking leg.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I stopped drinking and smoking at the same time in 2003.  I never really drank much ever so it wasn't hard, the smoking was hard to quit.
> 
> I would love it if my family would stop drinking.  It really isn't helpful in any way even if you aren't an alcoholic.



i quit drinking 24 years ago when my first son was born.  i was a pretty heavy drinker,  but giving it up wasn't all that hard.  espeically since i wasn't hanging out in bars.  it's like you're out at a club you need that drink in your hand.   smoking i gave up at some point in college.  probably close to 40 years ago i guess.  that wasn't that hard either.  I had the mindset it was no good for me.  I did a summer hike from Yellowstone to the Pacific.  Packing a few cartons of cigarettes wan't an option. so i pretty much didn't smoke all summer.  when we came to a town to pick up supplies i might pick up a pack, but that was about it. When i was home and back in school in the fall, one morning i had just finished my breakfast, had a cigarette and when i was finished with it put it out in my plate.  as i sat there looking at the plate with some crumbs,  egg yoke and a crushed cigarette but i just said to myself, wtf am i doing here.  that was it,  i quit


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2014)

Good morning all.

Congrats to Ernie on his special birthday--each one of those is 'special'.  And to all the others who have managed to get off booze that was hurting them and all who have managed to get off the cigs etc.

Re drugs and booze, of course many can and do enjoy alcohol in moderation with no apparent ill effects.  There is even some data suggesting, for those who can have it safely, that a glass of wine with dinner is beneficial.  Probably smoking tobacco (or anything else) is not going to be good for anybody though and is harmful to everybody, but everybody chooses their own time to quit.

But nobody ever expects to get hooked the first time they experiment with drugs.  Nobody ever expects to become addicted when they start drinking alcohol.  All of us thought we could quit any time we wanted when we taught ourselves how to smoke.  I was a very heavy smoker when I quit - cold turkey - something over 25 years ago.  Hombre quit before I did.  Frankly I don't know how anybody AFFORDS cigarettes now.  I quit drinking some 31 years ago in support of a loved one who was in trouble and determined to get sober, and also because with my family history and my own drinking patterns, I knew I was a very short distance from that invisible line when I would also be in serious trouble.  I haven't missed it.

But it's in the mid 40's today, we are still under high wind warnings with a freeze watch tonight.  The winter that never ends. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2014)

Noomie, your Dad went on the vigil list last night and I'm sure he's going to be fine.   And Ernie of course you, Royce, and his family are going on the list.  Sending you a virtual ((hug)).


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2014)

And I hidee ho to Swagger who drops in every now and then too.  

And Ollie hasn't signed in anywhere this morning which is unusual for him.  Hope all is well.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

My nephew just made my day by posting this on my daughter's FB page;



> April 28th.... hey, I know that day. It's one of my earliest memories, running around in a hospital hallway waiting for something Really Important. It's a very green memory for some reason. Green scrubs, green halls. And of course my awesome cousin Tiara happened at the end of it. : ) Happy birthday, Tirara. Love you.



He pronounced her name like that at the end when he was little.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 28, 2014)

I suppose that's one of the key differences between the Old and the New World. You have a gun culture, and most countries in Northern Europe have a heavy drinking culture. Me? I get plastered about once a week, usually consuming something in the region of twelve pints of ale in one sitting, so do most of my men. I also smoke, and sometimes use cannabis. Having said that, though, I smoke rolling tobacco, as ready made cigarettes are very expensive over here. I can easily afford them, but I can't justify the expense.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2014)

Quit doing "non-prescribed" drugs over 30 years ago, quit drinking 20 years ago, what's getting me is all those injuries I had in my early teens up through my early twenties have come back to haunt me in a big way.  Still smoke but I've switched over to the all natural ultra-lights a while back after I learned what the major manufactures were putting in their tobacco. 
My BP issue is genetic as is my prostate problem though I can mitigate both somewhat as I work on trying to get back into some semblance of physical shape.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 28, 2014)

Swagger said:


> I suppose that's one of the key differences between the Old and the New World. You have a gun culture, and most countries in Northern Europe have a heavy drinking culture. Me? I get plastered about once a week, usually consuming something in the region of twelve pints of ale in one sitting, so do most of my men. I also smoke, and sometimes use cannabis. Having said that, though, I smoke rolling tobacco, as ready made cigarettes are very expensive over here. I can easily afford them, but I can't justify the expense.



i remember back in the day we sould smoke something called english ovals when ever we could get them.  

thats a lot of beer.  to americanize it thats about 16 bottles of beer


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 28, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped drinking and smoking at the same time in 2003.  I never really drank much ever so it wasn't hard, the smoking was hard to quit.
> ...



One of the people I want to stop drinking is my daughter.  She laughs it off when I say anything, she mocks me and says she isn't "ready", Mom.  Her hubby drinks, his whole family does.  I don't think either of them are alcoholics but they sure can put away some margis at our favorite Mexican restaurant.  We always drive.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 28, 2014)

Jughead said:


> The man literally has a cast iron stomach...
> 
> 
> > Strange: Chinese man likes to eat iron nails



He's a moron.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



One of my favorite things to do way back then was to go out to a good spot for dinner and dancing and a few drinks.  Or just going dancing to a local honky tonk with a bunch of our friends.  Just wouldn't have been the same (back then) without those drinks.  Or we used to belong to a bowling league and had a blast, drinking a beer or two until we finished the set, and then retiring to the lounge for a few drinks before heading home.  I couldn't imagine how anybody could enjoy all that without the drinks.

Until I quit drinking.  And I found out I could still have fun.  And I bowled better too.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



My family tree is literally riddled with addiction issues, and I told my daughter from young on up - you'd be playing with fire. Please don't go down that path.

Now my sister who has more sobriety than I do, her son has never touched a drop or a toke or a pill or a sniff - nothing. He KNOWS the risk.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Yep, they bowl too.  They're both so sociable and fun, I really love them and hope they will see the light.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

My sister's heart is broken, the clinic is claiming they didn't find it. She was the last appointment of the day. Her Kindle Fire is missing, so either an employee or a member of the cleaning crew has possession of it. And she is heartbroken because it was a Christmas gift from her son last year.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 28, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose that's one of the key differences between the Old and the New World. You have a gun culture, and most countries in Northern Europe have a heavy drinking culture. Me? I get plastered about once a week, usually consuming something in the region of twelve pints of ale in one sitting, so do most of my men. I also smoke, and sometimes use cannabis. Having said that, though, I smoke rolling tobacco, as ready made cigarettes are very expensive over here. I can easily afford them, but I can't justify the expense.
> ...



It is. But I'm a big man with a strong metabolism. Not saying it's to be encouraged, and I usually feel pretty rough the morning after, but it's a fairly standard amount, especially when you consider the company I keep: other big men that work up a thirst during the week.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 28, 2014)

Swagger said:


> I suppose that's one of the key differences between the Old and the New World. You have a gun culture, and most countries in Northern Europe have a heavy drinking culture. Me? I get plastered about once a week, usually consuming something in the region of twelve pints of ale in one sitting, so do most of my men. I also smoke, and sometimes use cannabis. Having said that, though, I smoke rolling tobacco, as ready made cigarettes are very expensive over here. I can easily afford them, but I can't justify the expense.


I dont' smoke anymore, and I never liked the high that pot gave Me, but I have to say, I'm impressed.   Even for Me, that is a lot of ale.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



My kids all drink, occasionally to excess, but they all have an ability that I never had. They can abstain a day or a week or a month. I never could.

Best part about the kids' drinking is they usually all go out together and they pick a DD.
My daughter rarely gets picked. The boys are better drivers unconscious than she is on a good day.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 28, 2014)

Swagger said:


> I suppose that's one of the key differences between the Old and the New World. You have a gun culture, and most countries in Northern Europe have a heavy drinking culture. Me? I get plastered about once a week, usually consuming something in the region of twelve pints of ale in one sitting, so do most of my men. I also smoke, and sometimes use cannabis. Having said that, though, I smoke rolling tobacco, as ready made cigarettes are very expensive over here. I can easily afford them, but I can't justify the expense.




Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy. 
&#8213; Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My sister's heart is broken, the clinic is claiming they didn't find it. She was the last appointment of the day. Her Kindle Fire is missing, so either an employee or a member of the cleaning crew has possession of it. And she is heartbroken because it was a Christmas gift from her son last year.



Aw that's awful.  When we were spending hours/days at the cancer outpatient clinic while Hombre was undergoing his procedures, there was one day we thought he had left his Kindle.  We called and they reported they didn't find it where we thought we had left it but it would probably turn up.  And then I found it lying flat in the big purse I carry to such occasions--that purse carries all the paraphernalia including Kindles etc. that we might need during the day.  So tell your sis to check the bottom of her purse.

And maybe it will turn up.  A cleaning supply person or some such may have picked it up and set it where the office crew wouldn't think to look.  But if not, at least you had the presence of mind to disable the account.  Can it be started up on a new device without reactivating it on the old one?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My sister's heart is broken, the clinic is claiming they didn't find it. She was the last appointment of the day. Her Kindle Fire is missing, so either an employee or a member of the cleaning crew has possession of it. And she is heartbroken because it was a Christmas gift from her son last year.
> ...



She's on the phone with Amazon right now, making sure her Kindle Fire has been rendered Frisbee status. I hope the clinic calls her back, and your hopes come true. 

She's just sick.  I can't imagine. We all get so attached to these electronics that essentially "bring us the world."


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2014)

Ah THERE you are Ollie.  I know I'm an old fuss budget, but I notice when you are later than usual signing in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2014)

And today is the third day in a row that we have had below normal temps coupled with gale force and stronger winds.  I HATE WIND!!!


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 28, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I don't drink very often but if I do have a drink, I don't drive for while.  At least one hour per drink.  My husband drank a lot when he was younger and doesn't drink at all now.  I drank very little when I was younger and drink about the same now.  I do like a glass of wine with dinner occasionally, I also love those "foo foo" drinks that cost so much I could never afford enough to become an alcoholic.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


Stop by for a bush whacker. Think chocolate milkshake with 151 proof rum.

Only $10.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Only ten dollah? Me ruv you rong time!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 28, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Good morning, Coffee Shop.
> The weekend was great except for some sad but expected news.
> My poker buddy, Royce is failing fast. He has a brain tumor and elected to stop treatment after one course of radiation. Until recently, he had been relatively active, even taking part in a bond skipper recovery with Dog the Bounty Hunter while they were here in the Foley area. The show will air some time in June.
> The last few days, He can't get out of bed and his wife Alisha is lining up hospice care for him.
> ...



That is rough, Ernie! Sending you some positive vibes to help you get through this.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 28, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ah THERE you are Ollie.  I know I'm an old fuss budget, but I notice when you are later than usual signing in.



Going into my busiest time of year, Lots of meetings and parade preparations, Speeches to write and people to co-ordinate with..... There will be days i may just drop in and say goodnight....


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 28, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



To me, $10 is a lot of money.  I'd rather get a butterscotch milkshake for less than $5 at Burger Express.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Times two!!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 28, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Good morning, Coffee Shop.
> The weekend was great except for some sad but expected news.
> My poker buddy, Royce is failing fast. He has a brain tumor and elected to stop treatment after one course of radiation. Until recently, he had been relatively active, even taking part in a bond skipper recovery with Dog the Bounty Hunter while they were here in the Foley area. The show will air some time in June.
> The last few days, He can't get out of bed and his wife Alisha is lining up hospice care for him.
> ...


I'm saddened to hear about your buddy, Ernie. From experience I know that it's not easy when a close friend or neighbor is terminally ill. My prayers go out to both you and Royce.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ah THERE you are Ollie.  I know I'm an old fuss budget, but I notice when you are later than usual signing in.
> ...



That's cool.  There are days I can't do much more than that myself.  But just feel loved that you are missed (and possibly create anxiety) if you don't do that.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Especially when a person drinks to the point of getting drunk and totally not in control of self.

I can handle two drinks....don't ever have more than that because I don't like losing control, but something that is addictive like drugs, I wouldn't even try once.


----------



## alan1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...


A good English ale probably has a higher alcohol content than most mass produced US pisswater called beer, so it is probably equivalent to more than 16 US bottles in total alcohol.


----------



## alan1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > amazing,  I just found out yet another one of my old friends passed away due to complications of substance abuse.   that's the 5th one in the past year.  Good people taken way too soon by careless and unhealthy choices
> ...



I do.

Some drugs make you feel so damn good while you are using them, that it is almost unbelievable.  Cocaine is one of those drugs.  When I was younger, I used cocaine, but as a college student paying my own way, I couldn't afford it, so I dropped down to the much cheaper crystal meth.  Cheaper as in the same expense would keep you high for about 8 times longer.

Oh man, I was bad with the meth.   I'd  often go three days straight without any sleep.  I was 22 years old, cramming for finals, working full time and I went five days without sleep using crystal meth to keep me going.  I got through finals and crashed.  When I finally woke up, I discovered I had slept for 32 hours, and I still felt like shit.  Literally, when I woke up, I didn't know what day it was.  After that incident, I never touched that stuff again.  Crystal meth kills people.  I don't know how I was able to just walk away from it because most people can't once they are hooked. 

I haven't used an illegal drug for at least 25 years.  Some years ago, I messed up my back at work (before I had the cushy office job) and I turned down the doctor recommended percocet for prescription strength Ibuprofen.
I do like my Scotch and Gin though.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the well wishes, guys.

Dad sent my mum a message last night - he had been given a meal, which meant no surgery last night. The doctors wanted to look at the ultrasound again. Did they think anything had changed?
This morning they are thinking maybe they will do the operation at midday, but they are doing a liver test first. We are a bit perplexed as to what the liver has to do with the gallbladder.

The surgeon who will operate on dad is the same doctor who operated on grandma's bowel a few weeks before she died, so I guess that since he's her son, they want to run more tests just to make sure history isn't repeating itself.

Hopefully by tonight he will have had his surgery. No matter what, that gallbladder needs to come out.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 28, 2014)

Saw this and thought of my coffee shop friends.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 28, 2014)

The final exam for the semester.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I can't imagine wanting to feel good in a mind-altered way.  I feel pretty good, and I can't imagine wanting to feel any better, especially if I know beforehand that it isn't even real.
And worst of all, knowing all the bad things that happen to people that use them and get hooked on them alone makes me shudder at the thought of ever using any drug - no "good feeling" is worth me giving up control of myself.  And that's what happens, when people get hooked - they are no longer in control....and the way they look from continued use...it's just not worth it.

I guess I'm lucky in that even though I smoked when I was young...I gave it up cold turkey and didn't have any ill effects....never smoked or had the desire to do so again.  Alcohol, I don't have it very often...maybe a glass of wine with dinner when we eat out, or a Margarita two or three times a week during the summer when we're out swimming.  But, I'm not addicted to any of them, and I like that just fine.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes, guys.
> 
> Dad sent my mum a message last night - he had been given a meal, which meant no surgery last night. The doctors wanted to look at the ultrasound again. Did they think anything had changed?
> This morning they are thinking maybe they will do the operation at midday, but they are doing a liver test first. We are a bit perplexed as to what the liver has to do with the gallbladder.
> ...



Hope the surgery goes well for your dad, Noomi....I know you must be concerned, but it sounds like he's in good hands.  Please keep us posted....and my prayers go out for you and your family, Noomi.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Saw this and thought of my coffee shop friends.



That is really neat, Sheila....thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Alcohol is as much a drug as anything else.  As with most things, moderation is the key.

Of course, I imagine that is harder to do with some drugs than others, just as it is harder to do for some people than others.

However, I don't understand why the idea of something making you feel good is so strange.  That it isn't 'real' is debatable; what does that actually mean?  You really feel the way you feel when taking whatever the drug is.  It's as real as an endorphin rush or any other naturally occurring bodily chemical.  

It's the side effects that people are willing to risk/accept that I usually find strange.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Yes, I realize that alcohol is a drug, that is why I make it a point not to ever over do it.  And, alcohol doesn't make me feel good enough that I want to be addicted to it to the point that it becomes the focal point in my life.

I'm not sure that drugs are as easy to "moderate" as alcohol.  Even though many people get addicted to alcohol and it too, like a drug, becomes their focal point in life those addicted to drugs always seem a lot younger, which would indicate that it becomes an addiction a lot quicker....I can't say for sure.   Perhaps there are many that use drugs that don't appear stunted and overcome by them, that I can't really say that everyone that uses them will end up on skid row.  Studies claim that some people are more prone to addiction than others, and maybe that is the thing with me....I was able to give up smoking, no problem whatsoever, and I could probably do without a drink the rest of my life and it would not affect me at all.

Knowing what I know about drugs and what those addicted to them are willing to do to get more, I just wouldn't want to take the chance that I might become like them.  It has never been a problem for me because I've never been around people that use them or have access to them (that I know of), so I wouldn't even know where to get them.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 28, 2014)

Is chocolate a drug?? I might have a slight addiction. Side effects: your clothes could shrink.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I like whiskey.  A lot.  So I have a finger of it on Christmas Eve and another on Christmas Day.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Is chocolate a drug?? I might have a slight addiction. Side effects: your clothes could shrink.



Remember the swimsuit commercial when the lady asked, When did the start making swimsuits so small?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2014)

007 said:


> Just a quick hello to all my old friends here at USMB. I'm not going to be around much but wanted to say a quick howdy.



Well welcome home.  (Just now saw this post.    Be sure to check back at least on May 8 for your 10-year anniversary celebration.


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 29, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> The final exam for the semester.



Those cramming college kiddos.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 29, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Christmas eve is my mimosa day.  It's also my birthday.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 29, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > The final exam for the semester.
> ...



Cramming like heck!  I gave 'em their written final last week...a week ahead of every other class.  This week it's lab finals.

I remember those days...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Dad, Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
BBD's friend Otis,
Sarah
Ernie as he waits with Royce and family,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Is chocolate a drug?? I might have a slight addiction. Side effects: your clothes could shrink.



I don't think chocolate is a drug in fact, they're saying now that it's good for your health in some ways.

*Chocolate Decreases Stroke Risk*

A 2011 Swedish study found that women who ate more than 45 grams of chocolate a week had a 20 percent lower risk of stroke than women who treated themselves to fewer than 9 grams of the sweet stuff.


*Chocolate Boosts Heart Health*

Regular chocolate eaters welcome a host of benefits for their hearts, including lower blood pressure, lower "bad" LDL cholesterol and a lower risk of heart disease.

One of the reasons dark chocolate is especially heart-healthy is its inflammation-fighting properties, which reduce cardiovascular risk.


*Chocolate May Fight Diabetes*

A small Italian study from 2005 found that regularly eating chocolate increases insulin sensitivity, thereby reducing risk for diabetes. 

10 Health Benefits Of Chocolate






Enjoy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:






That's Aleksandra Zaborowska, a polish photographer making big waves in the world of fashion photography. She's also studied Theater. A lot of her best stuff is on billboards all over Europe, making it's way to the USA.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Today's celeb  no. 2 drinking coffee:








That's Kurt Kobain (1967-1994). He was the lead singer for Nirvana. Interesting information at the link to his name.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Today's canine drinking coffee:












And today's coffee funnies:


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 29, 2014)

I am impelled to go to Charity Bees quilting Day today and take 5 or 6 tops finished this past few weeks. The one I'm working on now has just a couple of hours to go before it is finished, I just might show up and do whatever is on the table to be done!

 Meanwhile, I'm leaving omlette plates on the counter like this one for anyone who's really hungry. Happy Tuesday morning, everyone.



 ​ And some mocha coffee...​ ​ 

 ​ *Have a Perfect Day! *​


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 29, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> I am impelled to go to Charity Bees quilting Day today and take 5 or 6 tops finished this past few weeks. The one I'm working on now has just a couple of hours to go before it is finished, I just might show up and do whatever is on the table to be done!
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm leaving omlette plates on the counter like this one for anyone who's really hungry. Happy Tuesday morning, everyone.
> 
> ...



That looks so good.


----------



## Wake (Apr 29, 2014)

Good morning all.

Up early, drinking a warm cup of roasted dandelion root tea,






This tea is a little bitter, but also sweet and pleasant. It's good for your liver and kidneys, too, because it acts like a cleanser to remove toxins and fat from your body.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Have a good day, Wake. Never had that kind of tea before. Hmmm, interesting.


----------



## Wake (Apr 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Have a good day, Wake. Never had that kind of tea before. Hmmm, interesting.



It's sort of like a coffee substitute. 

This is the one Pick-N-Save usually offers:







You should try it, Stat. It helps remove the feelings of lethargy from a fatty liver, too.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Is chocolate a drug?? I might have a slight addiction. Side effects: your clothes could shrink.
> ...



Only dark chocolate? does it say anything about mars bars?


----------



## R.D. (Apr 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Is chocolate a drug?? I might have a slight addiction. Side effects: your clothes could shrink.
> ...



Because it makes you happy, without side effects.  ( chubby can be cute) 






Good morning all.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



How neat.  I have a son born on Christmas day and he always thought he was getting cheated... when he was little.  We'd have a b'day party for him (not on Christmas day but close to it) and most of his friends were gone out of town...he didn't like it.  I always give him 2 gifts to make sure his birthday isn't overlooked.  I think it's a special thing, so, Good for you!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Is chocolate a drug?? I might have a slight addiction. Side effects: your clothes could shrink.
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Your rep is a straight. You win the internet!!! ^5


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> That looks so good.



Yes, that is one fine looking omelette.

I'm partial to asparagus, but have not considered making it part of an omelette.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 29, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > That looks so good.
> ...



Guess what I'm making this Sunday


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2014)

Okay, last night the wife told me she wants to go to the Roswell Alien Festival this year...........  I guess could use a good laugh........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, last night the wife told me she wants to go to the Roswell Alien Festival this year...........  I guess could use a good laugh........




Go!  Take pics, lots of pics!!!  I would love to see your impressions of that.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Hmmmm, this sounds like a great idea....


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, everyone.




"Morsche, Morsche, leve Pacer"

(That's German slang... for "Morning, Morning, dear Pacer")


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'll be in my inbox, waiting for directions. /nod


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)

Probably like go make an appointment now, Mr. Ringel? That kind of probably?


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)

They phrased it wrong. There is no danger - it may be a symptom. 

And I work graveyard, so all bets are off on what constitutes 'normal.' The naps I take are between midnight and 1:00 a.m.

Also, as stated - I'm napping one-half hour maybe twice a week as opposed to the article stating "an hour or more each day."

Thank you though. I think. Never thought I'd feel bad about needing a nap.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Probably like go make an appointment now, Mr. Ringel? That kind of probably?



A few years back I had my sinuses rootor-rooted, they were full of polyps and the doc said they would probably grow back after time. 
It's worse during allergy season.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, last night the wife told me she wants to go to the Roswell Alien Festival this year...........  I guess could use a good laugh........



It actually is great fun.  Some years ago, Hombre and I, in our business,  contracted with State Farm Insurance to do value appraisals and safety inspections on all the farm and ranch properties they insured in New Mexico.  So we spent weeks traveling all over the state and one of the areas I personally worked was northwest of Roswell in the area where the alien spaceship was reported to have crashed.  They are probably all gone now, but at that time there were still some very senior citizens out there who were 100% certain, because of what they had seen with their own eyes, that it did happen.

Roswell, the nearest city, of course has capitalized on that and made it something of a local industry.


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> They phrased it wrong. There is no danger - it may be a symptom.
> 
> And I work graveyard, so all bets are off on what constitutes 'normal.' The naps I take are between midnight and 1:00 a.m.
> 
> ...


Sorry, BDBoop.  I just put the article out there because the subject came up.  Please don't take it personally.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > They phrased it wrong. There is no danger - it may be a symptom.
> ...



No, don't be silly. I posted that I like naps, you linked to a story saying it could kill me. Why would I personalize it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2014)

And good morning everybody.  Here we are two days from May and we are under a freeze warning tonight.  And Hombre and me with no heat source in the house.  Isn't that loverly?  But. . . .if we can tough it out the next few days, Friday is supposed to make it into the high 70's and then 80's after that.  I can't believe I'm actually looking forward to summer heat.

Naps for me are the 10-15 min power nap things--usually sitting up in my office chair or on the couch.  But that usually does it.  If I nap longer than that it usually makes me feel loggy for hours.  But studies show that people who do take a 'siesta' kind of nap during the day do benefit healthwise from that.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 29, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Ingrate


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



  Is it still Monday?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



No, but I have GOT to go write!! I didn't do anything this weekend, or yesterday - so if I don't write now, I'll be back in the slacking habit. And I made so much progress on the writing daily! I can't stop now.

Off with me.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And good morning everybody.  Here we are two days from May and we are under a freeze warning tonight.  And Hombre and me with no heat source in the house.  Isn't that loverly?  But. . . .if we can tough it out the next few days, Friday is supposed to make it into the high 70's and then 80's after that.  I can't believe I'm actually looking forward to summer heat.
> 
> Naps for me are the 10-15 min power nap things--usually sitting up in my office chair or on the couch.  But that usually does it.  If I nap longer than that it usually makes me feel loggy for hours.  But studies show that people who do take a 'siesta' kind of nap during the day do benefit healthwise from that.



Morning.  I rarely nap but when I do, I lay down on the couch for a few minutes.  I don't even fall asleep during meditation.  Afraid I'm going to miss something maybe.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 29, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Awww....touch the Athena heartstrings, again.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I'm not saying I want to be a big fatty but I do like myself a little more rounded than skinny.  I have a sis who is sooo skinny.  There's just nothing to her.

Besides I do like a little chocolate now and then.  I'm not addicted like Sherry tho.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And good morning everybody.  Here we are two days from May and we are under a freeze warning tonight.  And Hombre and me with no heat source in the house.  Isn't that loverly?  But. . . .if we can tough it out the next few days, Friday is supposed to make it into the high 70's and then 80's after that.  I can't believe I'm actually looking forward to summer heat.
> ...



You too?? I just cannot nap... Might miss something...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 29, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That parakeet looks pretty comfy.  I like the way they sound.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Same here. Slender but curvy. No skinny, although heavy-set people call me skinny all the time. One tells me she hates me...as she walks past me. She has a smile on her face.  Talk about mixed messages...


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I love the way a German-Roller Canary sounds. Pretty, soft and melodic.

This one won a trophy in `12.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 29, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If I have the flu or something, I will stay in bed but I don't fall asleep.  I just rest a lot and read or watch TV or get on here.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 29, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



That's really pretty too.  I like the way they have his home nestled in all that green.  Pretty bird.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 29, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Me three in that case.    It always helped that husband remindes our daughter real men like girls (woman) who eat and don't look like they'll break.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



I don't believe you!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)

1002 words, may write more in a bit. Likely to, since I'm only 110 words from 10k.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

R.D. said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yepp.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2014)

I have to go get dressed and do a medical taxi run with Aunt Betty this morning.  Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, last night the wife told me she wants to go to the Roswell Alien Festival this year...........  I guess could use a good laugh........
> ...




It sounds like fun even for someone that doesn't believe in aliens...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>




Now that's pure love......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



And colorful, too.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Reminds me of the parakeet we had some time back.  We trimmed it's wings so it wouldn't fly off in case it got loose.  One time we let him out, and immediately he tried to fly, but because his wings were trimmed, it fell directly to the floor.  Just about the time he hit the floor, I remembered we had a cat....and out of nowhere that damn cat pounced on that parakeet before we could swoop him out of the way...I felt really bad for a while, then decided I would never have parakeets again.  They were too much work, scattering their food all over the floor, making unnecessary racket....


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Is chocolate a drug?? I might have a slight addiction. Side effects: your clothes could shrink.



it used to be one for me, but i kicked that habit too


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Did said cat burp afterwards?


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's canine drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have the bottom one.  On the top one, where's "here there be monsters?"


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Is chocolate a drug?? I might have a slight addiction. Side effects: your clothes could shrink.
> ...




I used to love Chocolate, then all of a sudden....well maybe not so sudden, I realized I didn't like it so much, after all.  Now, I might have a piece or two once in a blue moon.
And, it's got to be the milk chocolate, although the dark chocolate is the one that is supposed to be so good for a person.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




No, but he had a contented look....unlike us....we were all sad....


----------



## peach174 (Apr 29, 2014)

Morning!

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



i have tried to cut out most things with refined sugars.   that includes chocolate.  sometimes it is tough to adhere to.  but if the sweets aren't in the house it makes it easier.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


I am not a huge fan of chocolate. I may eat it if it's mixed with other food, but I generally don't go after plain chocolate. When I have a candy bar, it's usually something like PayDay.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Paydays are good...I like to eat salted peanuts with a Hershey Bar, whenever I have one, ...kinda breaks up the sweetness.  I like caramel with milk chocolate candies, even though I don't have them that often.  When I have a craving for something really sweet, I would prefer a Praline - caramel and pecans.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 29, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Today's canine drinking coffee:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 29, 2014)

It got loud, windy and rainy last night, but all the really evil weather missed us. Yesterday's to the north and today's to the south.
We did lose power at the house so, instead of firing up the generator, we evacuated to the bar for coffee and breakfast.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 29, 2014)

Today's coffee at Doc Holliday's


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 29, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Today's coffee at Doc Holliday's



Tell me about that coffee.  It looks good.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I rarely eat chocolate unless it's in something.  I don't eat chocolate bars except for bittersweet, also on rare occasions.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2014)

Chocolate and I have an understanding. If it doesn't come into my house i won't eat it.

And I don't buy it....

But damned if my Daughter didn't show up with an Easter basket full of it.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2014)

i am not much of a chocoholic and will choose most other flavors over chocolate if given a choice--can enjoy a chocolate dessert or treat if that is all that is available.

But I'm back from the medical taxi run and a quick stop at the grocery store and I'm now having lunch--a banana and an absolutely decadent Russell Stover smores--and yes it does include chocolate.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 29, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Today's coffee at Doc Holliday's


Replace the coffee with a scotch, and you've got a nice soothing way to relax on the porch after dinner.


----------



## alan1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



There can be another reason people turn to alcohol or drugs, self medication for an un-diagnosed medical problem.  I know this because of my ex-wife.  For years, I and her family thought she was an alcoholic.  Every few years would pass and she'd enter a rehab facility and join AA, and she'd be ok for a while, then she'd be back on the booze.  The last time she came out of rehab, she also sought psychiatric/psychological help to try and find out why she kept returning to the alcohol.  They discovered that she was bi-polar.  In all likelihood,  she was using alcohol to self medicate during her "low" times.  Probably because alcohol made her feel better.  Ever since that diagnosis, she has been sober, about seven years now.  Neither me (during or after our marriage) or her family ever recognized mental health problems with her because the onset of the bi-polar "lows", instantly brought about alcohol abuse.  None of us realized there was another root cause to the alcohol problem.
Interestingly enough, even though she now knows the root cause, she still doesn't drink.  She also remains highly active in AA.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 29, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



There have been literally years in my life where I've had zero grams of refined sugar.  Right now, I eat a couple of cookies, ice cream, cheesecake, when I really crave it.  I must say, I still feel guilty when I eat that kind of stuff and walk a little further, work out a little more but I feel better when I let myself enjoy it.


----------



## alan1 (Apr 29, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > The final exam for the semester.
> ...



Hehe, I spent all day today on a college campus and will do so tomorrow also.  Merely some continuing education for my job.

It's funny, we were walking through the halls on our way to lunch today and one of my coworkers in the class said, "Look around alan, these kids are the future of our country.  They don't look very impressive to me."  He was right, they didn't look intelligent or impressive.  I'm sure I didn't either, way back when I was in college and using crystal meth to keep me running.  And no, I didn't see anybody that looked like they were strung out on drugs.  More so, it was stupid sayings on their shirts or hoodies, boys with scraggly wanna-be beards, girls trying to get the combined earthy/sexy look, and most of them (boys and girls) looking like refugees from the hooligan camp.  Just like when I was in college.


----------



## alan1 (Apr 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## alan1 (Apr 29, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If I miss anything important during a nap, somebody will tell me about it.


----------



## alan1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



First pic looks more like a peach-faced lovebird than a parakeet (budgie).


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Today's coffee at Doc Holliday's




Chocolate Cigar?!?!?!?


----------



## Sherry (Apr 29, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




You should have pointed out to your son that only special people are born on that day! 

Christmas eve is my wedding anniversary!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I brought my new born son home from the hospital on Christmas Day and my new born daughter home from the hospital on Christmas Eve.  Both were early and we lost one in between that was due on December 28.  I attribute that to having something to do with Hombre's birthday being in April. . . . . 

But birthdays merged with Christmas has been a part of their lives for a very long time.

Funny, I just watched a good movie "The Road to Christmas" w/Jennifer Gray--the plot was based around her attempt to make it to Aspen where she was to marry her fiancé on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 29, 2014)

Now how did my quotes get all effed up there...


----------



## westwall (Apr 29, 2014)

This guy can PLAY!

LiveLeak.com - Dude Sits Down At Public Piano ..... Gives it a Schoolin'


----------



## Sherry (Apr 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Now how did my quotes get all effed up there...



It seems a glitch that's happened to more than one set of conversations on this page...is it time to open of CSIV already??


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Now how did my quotes get all effed up there...
> ...



Anyway, I tried to say I thought you were the chocoholic.  Sorry.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Nah, I'm all about the cyber drinks and foods that have zero calories.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Now how did my quotes get all effed up there...



???????????????/

It happens sometimes.....It's the ghost in the machine...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 29, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Now how did my quotes get all effed up there...
> ...



I think you did it, Ollie.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2014)

Probably did..........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2014)

Must have been the content..........Something about Afternoon delight and not being able to think straight.....


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 29, 2014)

Been storming all day. Tornado warnings until 9.  Calm, dark and eerie. [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION] severe weather in Fayetteville.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Tell me about it....why I don't like to take Mr Mertex to the grocery store, when I get to the register all these goodie appear out of nowhere in the basket.....still, I don't always get to sample those goodies, they are gone before I even get a desire to have some....


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 29, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Been storming all day. Tornado warnings until 9.  Calm, dark and eerie. [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION] severe weather in Fayetteville.



It just started storming here.  No tornado warnings just thunder and lightening.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I'm glad that your wife was finally able to figure out the cause of her tendency to return to alcohol and that she is no longer a slave to it.  I guess I've never been in such a situation, so I'm not about to pass judgement.  And she is strong and clever to remain in AA and to realize that probably one drink would undo all her good work.  I do know that I don't want to become addicted to something that will eventually destroy me, so while I am able to control it, I will not give in to any urging no matter how beautiful or how wonderful they may claim I will feel.  I've never been encouraged to try drugs, I guess my circle of friends are probably in the same boat as myself, although I've had many co-workers from previous years claim they did try drugs when they were in college, and most of them did seem to have been able to leave that behind.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I did...I'm sure, but to a 6 year old, only having a handful of his friends show up for his party because everyone else went out of town is not "special."   He survived...  I should point out that I always thought it was special that he was born on Christmas Day....he wasn't due till the next month.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Did you give them "combined" parties?  I  always thought it was a lot of work to plan a birthday party,  to have more than one in the same month must be extra hard...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)

Sleep well, sir.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


 I won't buy it for myself.  if it was in the house, I'm al over it.   luckily my wife has really strong will power and won't buy it.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 29, 2014)

I wonder if kids still sing for one another.  I have no children in my life, so I don't know if the old tradition still holds true.  When I was little, playmates would show up in each other's back yards and sing to get them out to play.  It wasn't like How Green was my Valley.  The song was only two notes: C and F.  "Hey Ollie!"  Sung C, "hey" F "Oll" C "ie"!  Just a little singing plea to get your playmate away from his Cherrios or cinnamon toast for a game of Red Rover or freeze tag.

Kids would play hand slapping games singing "Oh Billy Mack Mack Mack all dressed in black black black" or choose sides for Capture the Flag by reciting "My mother and your mother were hanging out clothes.  My mother punched your mother right in the nose!  What color was the blood?" and one kid would name a color.  "Green!"  G-R-E-E-N spells green and you are 'it'!"

And the game was set.  Everyone knew the rules and infractions were dealt with swiftly and justly because the virtues of children include justice and fair play.

Certain alerts were sounded with certain calls.  "Snow cone man!" was a favorite as soon as someone heard the jingle bells strung along the tailgate of the snow cone man's Buick station wagon.  "Michael!  Your Mom wants you!" was a dreaded call because that meant Michael was going home and we needed to put an imaginary man on second. 

Today it seems kids are preoccupied with video games and activities that do not require other kid's participation.  I hope that the virtues of fair play and justice aren't lost on this electronic generation.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 29, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I wonder if kids still sing for one another.  I have no children in my life, so I don't know if the old tradition still holds true.  When I was little, playmates would show up in each other's back yards and sing to get them out to play.  It wasn't like How Green was my Valley.  The song was only two notes: C and F.  "Hey Ollie!"  Sung C, "hey" F "Oll" C "ie"!  Just a little singing plea to get your playmate away from his Cherrios or cinnamon toast for a game of Red Rover or freeze tag.
> 
> Kids would play hand slapping games singing "Oh Billy Mack Mack Mack all dressed in black black black" or choose sides for Capture the Flag by reciting "My mother and your mother were hanging out clothes.  My mother punched your mother right in the nose!  What color was the blood?" and one kid would name a color.  "Green!"  G-R-E-E-N spells green and you are 'it'!"
> 
> ...



There are some parents who still push their kids out the door and force them to experience such joys of childhood...some worry and feel more secure having their kids where they can see and keep them safe. There were always boogeymen lurking in the shadows, but now parents are bombarded with the 24 hour news cycle of all the monsters on the loose.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



When they were young, we did arrange separate celebrations/parties for each.  But once they got to a certain age they were good with combining them.  Our son usually elected to share a birthday with his sister since hers came earliest.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 29, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


That's a good strategy. Mrs. Jughead also takes care of the groceries in our home in order to avoid me buying loads of snacks and goodies. Problem though is homemade goodies, especially pies. No matter how many pies she makes, they usually don't last 24 hours.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2014)

Just a heads up if you use Internet Explorer...  Stop using it for now!!!!

Stop using Internet Explorer until security is patched - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 29, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> I wonder if kids still sing for one another.  I have no children in my life, so I don't know if the old tradition still holds true.  When I was little, playmates would show up in each other's back yards and sing to get them out to play.  It wasn't like How Green was my Valley.  The song was only two notes: C and F.  "Hey Ollie!"  Sung C, "hey" F "Oll" C "ie"!  Just a little singing plea to get your playmate away from his Cherrios or cinnamon toast for a game of Red Rover or freeze tag.
> 
> Kids would play hand slapping games singing "Oh Billy Mack Mack Mack all dressed in black black black" or choose sides for Capture the Flag by reciting "My mother and your mother were hanging out clothes.  My mother punched your mother right in the nose!  What color was the blood?" and one kid would name a color.  "Green!"  G-R-E-E-N spells green and you are 'it'!"
> 
> ...



As far as I know, from personal experience and probably being the youngest member of this thread, the answer is no.

When I was in school, we walked up to our friend at school, said hi, and asked if they wanted to come over during the weekend. Then we let our parents work out details.
As for games, my friends and I always went outside and played basketball, as well as found sticks or wiffleball bats and had mock swordfights that could go on for an hour. But yes, we implemented fair play. If one broke the rules, the others would gang up on them. I broke the rules a lot, seeing as how I could easily destroy all of them at once in a swordfight, soooo...... 

But I do not believe kids have many friends over at once. Generally it is just one or occasionally two. Several for birthdays and such.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 30, 2014)

STILL no freaking surgery!! Now the stupid doctors are saying that because dad has been fasting, he isn't in any pain and therefore doesn't need his gallbladder removed. Are they so stupid that they don't know that as soon as he starts to eat again, he will be in pain once more?

IDIOTS!!!!

They are saying now that they will take the organ out in the next six weeks or sooner. Basically, they want to send him home and make him come back again when it gives him trouble!

Where did these doctors get their damned degrees from?


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 30, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


That's an excellent post. Very interesting. There are probably many people who are abusing drugs or alcohol who may have the same mental health issue.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 30, 2014)

Just had a message from mum. I swear doctors are so freaking stupid, they keep changing their minds!

After looking at his scan AGAIN (for about the zillionth time) they have decided to operate tomorrow. I said to mum that she shouldn't get her hopes up because the bastards will probably change their minds again!


----------



## Noomi (Apr 30, 2014)

Just had a message from mum. I swear doctors are so freaking stupid, they keep changing their minds!

After looking at his scan AGAIN (for about the zillionth time) they have decided to operate tomorrow. I said to mum that she shouldn't get her hopes up because the bastards will probably change their minds again!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Dad, Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
BBD's friend Otis,
Sarah
Ernie as he waits with Royce and family,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 30, 2014)

Noomi! Who the hell runs health care in Australia?

Dayum! I woke up at 8 AM with no power and no gas for the generator. Loaded up the wife and headed for the bar. Made coffee and  THEN THE RAINS CAME.
Last I checked the rain gauge, were just over 14" and it's still raining.
Damed landscaping at the front of the building is holding water and letting it leak in between the brick walls and the slab. We've been mopping and sucking it up with shop vacs for hours. We've burnt out 2 shop vacs  so far. My temporary roof patch has finally let go and water is dripping into a bucket on the bar.
SHIT!!! What a day!

Now while typing this, the power went out. Shutting down the lap top at 12:43 CDT. Will post this when I can.
Sent at 2:23 CDT Power back on a half hour ago. Been cleaning up more water and repairing the last shop vac.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Noomi! Who the hell runs health care in Australia?
> 
> Dayum! I woke up at 8 AM with no power and no gas for the generator. Loaded up the wife and headed for the bar. Made coffee and  THEN THE RAINS CAME.
> Last I checked the rain gauge, were just over 14" and it's still raining.
> ...



You think there's a chance you'll get any sleep at all today?


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 30, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi! Who the hell runs health care in Australia?
> ...



Maybe after sun-up if I can get home. Got no place but the stage to sleep. My partner fell asleep at the desk, but I'll let him be. He has to open and work 2 PM til 3AM.
We have a Domino's delivery guy stranded here, Max and his wife, our head of security and myself. Music playing in the background and the DirecTV is back on. Life is good. The company is great.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 30, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Noomi! Who the hell runs health care in Australia?



The government. We pay for it with our taxes so dads five day stay and surgery will be at no cost to him. It has its flaws, as you can see.

The doctors are still sure they will do the operation tomorrow. They are just trying to work out the best way to get the gallbladder out.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








That's Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2014)

Today's celebs no. 2 drinking coffee:








That's Naomi Watts with Liev Schreiber


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2014)

Today's coffee funny:


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Just had a message from mum. I swear doctors are so freaking stupid, they keep changing their minds!
> 
> After looking at his scan AGAIN (for about the zillionth time) they have decided to operate tomorrow. I said to mum that she shouldn't get her hopes up because the bastards will probably change their minds again!



They cancel surgeries all the time here.  I had one once where they cancelled it after my daughter drove to my city to be with me for that surgery.  They never do what you want them to do and it usually isn't the fault of insurance.

It makes you a nervous wreck.  Good luck with it and try to stay calm for her.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 30, 2014)

The rain has stopped and the eastern sky is lightening up. I'm going to try to make it home at sun up. James, our security guy is headed out to see if he can scrounge up some breakfast.

20.6" of rain just east of us in Lilian, AL. 16" here in Foley. My house is mid way between.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2014)

A couple of weeks ago, Foxfyre and I had a jesting conversation about Lachs (Salmon), because I told her I like to eat Lachs for breakfast, for instance:






What many people might not know is that Lachs contains a good amount of Omega-3 fatty acid, which is a pretty amazing substance: it actually helps to burn fat already stored in the body. Fat is stored in our body in, well, essentially, mini-cubes, and each of those cubes has a protective sheath around it. It's not easy to burn away this sheath, but there are enyzmes in Omega-3 fat that literally bore holes into that sheath, making it a lot easier to released stored body fat into the system and use that fat as energy. Omega 3 also helps to regulate blood clotting.

If you are looking to drop a pound of two and want more energy at the beginning of your day, I can recommend trying some stuff with Omega-3 fat in it, in moderate amounts.

Here are some good Omega-3 options:


meat from animals who are grass-fed (goats, sheep, some cows)
Egg yolk
Lachs, also Carp, Trout, Flounder, Catfish, Eel, Sardines, Herring, Mackerel and Tuna-Fish.
Edamame (green soybeans)
Wild Rice (which is not a grain, but rather, officially, a grass)
Walnuts, Walnut oil
Canola oil
Flax

Among the fish listed, Lachs has the 4th highest amount of Omega-3 fatty acids, Tuna has the highest. This is part of the reason why trainers call Tuna "Bodybuilder-Bible Food".

About 10 years ago, I moved away from sugary breakfasts to really hearty breakfasts and I think it really helped me.

If you read up on it, you will probably see the word "moderation" alot. Stuff with Omega-3 is not to replace an entire diet, but just to enhance it.

So, I'll stick with my love-affair with Lachs!!!  
 [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]


----------



## Jughead (Apr 30, 2014)

Happy 81st birthday to Willie Nelson!


> There is a great debate about the date of Willie Nelson&#8217;s birth.
> 
> Arriving in Abbott, Texas, somewhere around the midnight hour, Willie has always claimed April 29, but his official birth certificate designates the 30th.



Happy 81st Birthday Willie Nelson!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Happy 81st birthday to Willie Nelson!
> 
> 
> > There is a great debate about the date of Willie Nelsons birth.
> ...




81!  Wow.

Happy Birthday, Mr. Nelson!


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2014)

What's the brown stuff under the salmon?  I really don't eat salmon that much but it's ok.

I like the freshwater fish, I could eat it everyday except for the mercury.  I love tuna but don't eat it frequently for the same reason.  It's too bad, you find something that could be very good for you but have to watch out for something like that.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> A couple of weeks ago, Foxfyre and I had a jesting conversation about Lachs (Salmon), because I told her I like to eat Lachs for breakfast, for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I enjoy smoked salmon as well, usually as an appetizer. However I know that smoked foods are not the greatest for our lungs, so I always have coleslaw salad afterwards as part of my main course. It is supposed to help wash down the smoked salmon from the lungs. Pickles work also.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of weeks ago, Foxfyre and I had a jesting conversation about Lachs (Salmon), because I told her I like to eat Lachs for breakfast, for instance:
> ...



That's good to know.  With the mercury issue, take vitamin C.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 30, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> What's the brown stuff under the salmon?  I really don't eat salmon that much but it's ok.
> 
> I like the freshwater fish, I could eat it everyday except for the mercury.  I love tuna but don't eat it frequently for the same reason.  It's too bad, you find something that could be very good for you but have to watch out for something like that.


Wild Alaskan Salmon is quite tasty when grilled, and very healthy. It's high in Omega 3. Good news is it's mercury risk is very low. I stay away from farmed salmon as I don't trust what they feed them.



> This category includes our recommended best-choice seafood when it comes to avoidance of mercury. Wild-caught Alaskan and Pacific Coast salmon are found here, together with Pacific scallops, shrimp, oysters, clams, mussels, herring, and anchovies. We recommend this category for several meals per week. As you can see, two types of salmon (wild-caught Alaskan salmon and wild-caught Pacific salmon) are included in this very low risk category.





> As you can see from our four level rating system, wild-caught salmon achieves our "very low" mercury rating provided that they are caught in waters outside of Alaska or along the Pacific coast of the United States (offshore from California, Oregon, and Washington). Wild-caught Atlantic salmon achieves the next best rating of "low." We only recommend farmed salmon if they have been organically farmed. Even though we have not yet seen data on the mercury content of organically farmed salmon, we are confident that this type of salmon will achieve our "very low" mercury rating.



http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=dailytip&dbid=116


----------



## Jughead (Apr 30, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


That is really good to know. I love swordfish steak, but eat it very sparingly due to it's very high risk of mercury. So it looks like I'll need to start eating a couple of oranges afterwards.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> A couple of weeks ago, Foxfyre and I had a jesting conversation about Lachs (Salmon), because I told her I like to eat Lachs for breakfast, for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I don't want to eat any of that!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

So this morning I was supposed to go to PT for my back but when the alarm went off at 5:15 am I turned it off but simply could not summon the energy to get up and get going.

When I arrived home yesterday Mrs Te was feeling under the weather and so was Miss Te. I gather that I have fallen victim to whatever virus they are sharing. 

Today I am going to take it easy. At least I am current workwise so that helps. I will try tidying up the lose ends and just do mindless paperwork. 

Happy hump day to everyone!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 30, 2014)

Coffee.  Must have more coffee...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> A couple of weeks ago, Foxfyre and I had a jesting conversation about Lachs (Salmon), because I told her I like to eat Lachs for breakfast, for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love salmon. My favorite way to cook it is with olive oil in a pan. Sear the flesh side until it is crispy brown then flip it over onto the skin. As soon as the skin starts to crisp I take it off and clean off the liver since that reduces the mercury risk and then crisp the underside until it is brown too. The end result is a like having batter fried fish without the batter and it is much tastier. For flavorings I add sea salt, pepper and lemon. 

I also take the skin and crisp that in the pan too. Probably not something that everyone would enjoy but crispy salmon skin is a treat in my opinion. I enjoy salmon and tuna sushi too.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning.  Have a nice day.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 30, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning.  Have a nice day.



Good morning Jake.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 30, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if kids still sing for one another.  I have no children in my life, so I don't know if the old tradition still holds true.  When I was little, playmates would show up in each other's back yards and sing to get them out to play.  It wasn't like How Green was my Valley.  The song was only two notes: C and F.  "Hey Ollie!"  Sung C, "hey" F "Oll" C "ie"!  Just a little singing plea to get your playmate away from his Cherrios or cinnamon toast for a game of Red Rover or freeze tag.
> ...


Maybe because we were all Baby Boomers making that BOOM at the same time.   My neighborhood was crawling with kids!  There was Scouting for both boys and girls.  There was Little League baseball for boys only at that time.  But there were not soccer teams and dance studios and martial arts dojos.  Kids had to be inventive, which is a real joy for kids.

WE built forts in the wooded ravine behind the Big House.  We could commandeer supplies from the neighbors.  If they were building shelves for the basement, we had siding.  If they were building a garden shed and had left over shingles, we had roofing.  No angle was square on our forts because tools were limited to an old hammer and a screw driver, no levels and we did not understand the concept of the plumb bob.

Girls skipped jump ropes and sang their own songs, creating routines to enjoy hopping up and down.  Hop Scotch was popular and the chalked outlines of a hop scotch court were visible on the pavement.  Bicycles were not mere transportation, but took on the personality of their owners as extra decals from models festooned the frames of the bike.

Parents rarely got involved in any arrangement for playtime.  For all our seeming informality as children, there was a pecking order and cliques.  One of the vices of children is jealousy and cattiness.  But we managed to make our own fun.  We told legends about the boogeyman, but deep down, only the littlest kids ever believed them.  We were safe and probably overseen more than we knew by attentive Moms.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 30, 2014)

County Road 99 12 miles east of me in Lilian, AL:






South Pecan St. Foley. About a mile east of the bar:


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Happy 81st birthday to Willie Nelson!
> 
> 
> > There is a great debate about the date of Willie Nelsons birth.
> ...



Love him.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> So this morning I was supposed to go to PT for my back but when the alarm went off at 5:15 am I turned it off but simply could not summon the energy to get up and get going.
> 
> When I arrived home yesterday Mrs Te was feeling under the weather and so was Miss Te. I gather that I have fallen victim to whatever virus they are sharing.
> 
> ...



I've been feeling sick for the past three days.  Sore throat, swollen glands.  Feeling a little better today, I didn't go to the doctor for it, just took advil, gargled with warm salt water and didn't go out much at all.  

Take care De.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Coffee.  Must have more coffee...



Could you bring me some too?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> County Road 99 12 miles east of me in Lilian, AL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeezus, your roads are falling apart down there.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 30, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.  Have a nice day.
> ...



Good morning!


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Hey, at least you had a party.  My folks never did.  I started playing the Clarinet in elementary school.  In high school band I went to my mom and asked her if we could rent a "professional" clarinet now and that's when she told me they'd bought my clarinet and planned on giving it to me at my unbirthday party which they never had.  Apparently it had been mine for years.  

The worst year for me was my senior year in high school.  I got a combination birthday/Christmas/graduation present.  It was a sewing machine.  All the other kids got luggage for graduation.  I guess my parents didn't want me to leave home.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



My mom told me I was the best Christmas present she ever got.  My dad told me I was responsible for the worst Christmas he ever had.  He was stuck at home with 3 toddlers.  We were in England and a lot of our presents had been mailed from home.  I guess my brother and sisters got up around 3 am and opened all their presents.  My dad didn't know who got what from whom.  All the thank you notes that year read simply "Thank you for the Christmas gift".


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

Yum yum!  Good morning.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 30, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > County Road 99 12 miles east of me in Lilian, AL:
> ...


Yup more at www.facebook.com/WKRG.news.5


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 30, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > What's the brown stuff under the salmon?  I really don't eat salmon that much but it's ok.
> ...



Considering Fukishima, I won't eat anything out of the pacific right now.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 30, 2014)

Well, looks like it's going to be a sunny day today.  Hope y'all are doing fine.  I should get me some coffee.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Apr 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:
> 
> ...


  i had to lol at this.   there is this little thing going around on FB where you put your picture in and it tells you what celebrity you look like.  I put mine in and the match was jennifer lopez.    wtf?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> County Road 99 12 miles east of me in Lilian, AL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geepers! That is a major washout!


----------



## R.D. (Apr 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> I love salmon. My favorite way to cook it is with olive oil in a pan. Sear the flesh side until it is crispy brown then flip it over onto the skin. As soon as the skin starts to crisp I take it off and clean off the liver since that reduces the mercury risk and then crisp the underside until it is brown too. The end result is a like having batter fried fish without the batter and it is much tastier. For flavorings I add sea salt, pepper and lemon.
> 
> I also take the skin and crisp that in the pan too. Probably not something that everyone would enjoy but crispy salmon skin is a treat in my opinion. I enjoy salmon and tuna sushi too.



Crispy skin....mmmmmmmmm

Steelhead trout is a great substitute for salmon, I actually prefer it and prepare it the same way.   Had some last night


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mornin' all, woke up to temps in the low 30s and a light dusting of snow on the ground.  Sucking down massive quantities of coffee in my favorite Marvin the Martian mug........


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Like these, Sherry?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)

Woke up after four hours of sleep, so guess it's another split shift day on that front. Time to grab a cup o'coffee and churn out some pages, changing the names as needed.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Just had a message from mum. I swear doctors are so freaking stupid, they keep changing their minds!
> 
> After looking at his scan AGAIN (for about the zillionth time) they have decided to operate tomorrow. I said to mum that she shouldn't get her hopes up because the bastards will probably change their minds again!



Positive vibes for a good outcome for your Dad, Noomi!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Noomi! Who the hell runs health care in Australia?
> 
> Dayum! I woke up at 8 AM with no power and no gas for the generator. Loaded up the wife and headed for the bar. Made coffee and  THEN THE RAINS CAME.
> Last I checked the rain gauge, were just over 14" and it's still raining.
> ...



Hang in there, Ernie!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > I love salmon. My favorite way to cook it is with olive oil in a pan. Sear the flesh side until it is crispy brown then flip it over onto the skin. As soon as the skin starts to crisp I take it off and clean off the liver since that reduces the mercury risk and then crisp the underside until it is brown too. The end result is a like having batter fried fish without the batter and it is much tastier. For flavorings I add sea salt, pepper and lemon.
> ...



Trout is great but I haven't had any since they closed down our local supermarket about 16 months ago. I was on 1st name terms with manager of the fish section and she would always tell me when they were getting in any of the genuine wild fish. They are supposed to be opening a new supermarket soon but so far I haven't seen any signs of that happening.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


That's one relationship I envy


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 30, 2014)

Off and running today, have to take Mrs O to the podiatrist and somehow catch up to the County Engineer.......


----------



## boedicca (Apr 30, 2014)

Mornin' all!

We're supposed to have record temps in Oaklandtown today...high 80s.

I wish I could play hookey today.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mornin' all!
> 
> We're supposed to have record temps in Oaklandtown today...high 80s.
> 
> I wish I could play hookey today.



The weather here is cold and raining which is just as well because I am feeling too miserable to enjoy your sunshine today.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 30, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mornin' all!
> 
> We're supposed to have record temps in Oaklandtown today...high 80s.
> 
> I wish I could play hookey today.



As are we. I can already feel it coming on and I will be out in it.  I get to put some shorts on.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' all!
> ...



But you are looking so fine.  The sunshine is in your heart.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone.
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 30, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.  Have a nice day.
> ...



Great morning to Jake and katsteve and all others in the house....


----------



## R.D. (Apr 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mornin' all, woke up to temps in the low 30s and a light dusting of snow on the ground.  Sucking down massive quantities of coffee in my favorite Marvin the Martian mug........



Rainy and chilly here...Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 30, 2014)

Chilly here today.  I suppose it will rain a little bit more too.  Had a tornado touch down briefly in the next county over yesterday.  Need to go to Rockford to run some errands later today.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)

Same here, just shy of 40°.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)

[MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] - I started with the Red Yeast Rice yesterday, thanks for the recommend. I also got some Kaneka QH. 

Made note of the date so I can track how these supplements affect me.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 30, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' all!
> ...



shorts?  even my underwear has been long lately   lol


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone.
> ...



You must be really beautiful!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone.
> ...



It is that spoon shaped figure of yours that does it, SM!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> A couple of weeks ago, Foxfyre and I had a jesting conversation about Lachs (Salmon), because I told her I like to eat Lachs for breakfast, for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still not convinced lachs is something I want to eat.  But I love trout, catfish and tuna--unfortunately with tuna you have to balance the health benefits against the possible mercury contamination.    We do eat a lot of eggs and use canola oil pretty much exclusively.  Can't afford lamb.  Goat and grass fed beef is pretty hard to come by around here.  So we all just do the best that we can.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2014)

Grrrr.  I know I haven't given out 20 reps this morning--not even close--and I'm already out.  I hate out.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Grrrr.  I know I haven't given out 20 reps this morning--not even close--and I'm already out.  I hate out.



I hate that feeling. Did you go look in your CP and see when they fall off? I think I'm out til 7:10 tonight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mornin' all!
> 
> We're supposed to have record temps in Oaklandtown today...high 80s.
> 
> I wish I could play hookey today.



Holy cow.  My experience with your area is how I think Mark Twain put it:  The coldest winter I ever spent was San Francisco in July.  So 80 degrees in Oakland already???  And we, at a considerably more southern latitude, had freeze warnings all over the place here last night.  I'm sitting here this morning with my little desk heater on and I'm all bundled up in a turtle neck and heavy fleece jacket.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 30, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



now if i could only get that marc anthony dude to stop calling me.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Mark is so passé. Casper is her boy toy.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Look at it this way, you'll get a really good haircut every month.

Nevermind, I always thought he was a hair stylist to the stars.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 30, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] - I started with the Red Yeast Rice yesterday, thanks for the recommend. I also got some Kaneka QH.
> 
> Made note of the date so I can track how these supplements affect me.




I've been using Red Yeast Rice for the past year - it works wonderfully!  And I've had no negative side effects at all.  My endocrinologist recommended it - he also takes it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 30, 2014)

My friend, Otis, is dying.  Will be leaving shortly to go sit with him.  Prayers up for God's mercy for a peaceful passing.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> My friend, Otis, is dying.  Will be leaving shortly to go sit with him.  Prayers up for God's mercy for a peaceful passing.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> My friend, Otis, is dying.  Will be leaving shortly to go sit with him.  Prayers up for God's mercy for a peaceful passing.





Montrovant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of weeks ago, Foxfyre and I had a jesting conversation about Lachs (Salmon), because I told her I like to eat Lachs for breakfast, for instance:
> ...




Ya don't have to!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of weeks ago, Foxfyre and I had a jesting conversation about Lachs (Salmon), because I told her I like to eat Lachs for breakfast, for instance:
> ...






Never said people have to eat the stuff, is just a list of some possible things for people to try out.  I don't eat everything on that list, but I do love Lachs!


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 30, 2014)

even bee air traffic control is suspect


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)

1169 words, 11059 total.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 30, 2014)

Back from running errands, paying rent and utility bills, picking up stuff at Stuff Mart.  It's sunny, breezy and ind in the upper 50s now so if you're in the sun and out of the wind it's quite warm.  Stuff Mart had artisan breads on sale for $1, picked up a Garlic and Parmesan loaf...... guess what I had for lunch.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> even bee air traffic control is suspect



That must be some good honey mead they're making.......


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Back from running errands, paying rent and utility bills, picking up stuff at Stuff Mart.  It's sunny, breezy and ind in the upper 50s now so if you're in the sun and out of the wind it's quite warm.  Stuff Mart had artisan breads on sale for $1, picked up a Garlic and Parmesan loaf...... guess what I had for lunch.......



Burger King?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 30, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Back from running errands, paying rent and utility bills, picking up stuff at Stuff Mart.  It's sunny, breezy and ind in the upper 50s now so if you're in the sun and out of the wind it's quite warm.  Stuff Mart had artisan breads on sale for $1, picked up a Garlic and Parmesan loaf...... guess what I had for lunch.......
> ...


----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)

So, yeah, today's been going by a bit slowly. Today I awoke at 6am, and realized I didn't need to get up  so early. Went back to bed, yet couldn't sleep, so back up to take a shower around 6:20am. Clothes were being washed and dried in the meantime, and I gave myself a nice shave. ;-) We usually take these things for granted because we're young.

Left for work at 7:30am, and arrived in 1st client's driveway at 7:40 am. It's out in the boondocks, about 5 minutes from me. Farm crops, highways, and wide open spaces as far as the eyes can see. An elder man and his wife live in a deceptively modest little house; they have a massive downstairs. He used to be a milker of cows, and ran the equipment; usually he'd get around a ton of milk each day. One time he had to deal with a bull, and it was furious with him for some reason; he mentioned that he threw a rock at the bull because it was getting ready to charge, and it snapped the bull out of it, and it walked away. I find it hard to believe, but in those times, well, that was decades ago.

The general routine is to help give him a shower, and get in all the cracks and crevices, lol. That includes helping him get his dirty clothes off, rinsing and drying him, and helping him put on clean clothes. After that we go into the living room so he can watch some Perry Mason.  Sometimes he'll want tea, too. Other general cares include vacuuming, dishwashing, polishing the wooden framework, etc. It's pretty easy work, once you're comfortable caring for people in the most personal of ways. I used to have a shell when it came to communicating with people, but caregiving's been the practice or, uh, exposure(!) I needed to get comfy with people in general. His wife makes a damned good squash bread, too, so I bake with her at times after my shift ends. 

After that I'm off to McDonald's for some Wi-Fi and documentation. Maybe a bite, too.

Now I'm at my 2nd client's home. He is in the beginning stages of ALS (Lou Gehrig's Disease). The brunt of my experience was with ALS sufferers in the late stages, and it's one of those diseases that get me angry. All you can do is be there for them, give them the care they need, and respect them... and let them know they matter. He's able to walk and exercise etc, but we both know how this will end, and he knows I'll be there to carry him through it. Why ALS exists is beyond my comprehension, but it is ugly, cruel, and merciless. You have to... really adapt and change yourself in order to care for various clients, situations, and emergencies. If my mother were to develop the disease, I don't think I would be able to bear it. 

Does anyone here have any experience with caregivers or ALS?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of weeks ago, Foxfyre and I had a jesting conversation about Lachs (Salmon), because I told her I like to eat Lachs for breakfast, for instance:
> ...




Lachs are SALMON!  Who doesn't love that?

I could eat salmon everyday....but that's my inner Viking speaking.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I don't love it.  There aren't many who really know how to prepare it.  It can very easily be a dry piece of fish.  I really don't care for it usually. I never got an answer on what the brown stuff is under the salmon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> My friend, Otis, is dying.  Will be leaving shortly to go sit with him.  Prayers up for God's mercy for a peaceful passing.



And surrounding you with our love and support BBD.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > My friend, Otis, is dying.  Will be leaving shortly to go sit with him.  Prayers up for God's mercy for a peaceful passing.
> ...



Of course.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 30, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think it's a dill mustard sauce.    Since you don't care for it, can I have yours?


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)

boedicca said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] - I started with the Red Yeast Rice yesterday, thanks for the recommend. I also got some Kaneka QH.
> ...



Oh, yay! Good to know.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 30, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Can't stand salmon, no matter how it's cooked.  Well, if it's Louisiana blackened I might be able to eat it.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Sure.  It's been sitting here all morning tho.


----------



## alan1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Happy 81st birthday to Willie Nelson!
> 
> 
> > There is a great debate about the date of Willie Nelsons birth.
> ...



He got his black belt degree for his 81st b-day.


----------



## alan1 (Apr 30, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mornin' all!
> 
> We're supposed to have record temps in Oaklandtown today...high 80s.
> 
> I wish I could play hookey today.



Every now and then, when the weather is beautiful, you should call into work and tell them that on such a nice day, you are too healthy to work, so you won't make it in today.
Then you go play outdoors for the day.  And by play, I mean doing whatever it is you enjoy doing outdoors.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > County Road 99 12 miles east of me in Lilian, AL:
> ...



There's worse in Pensacola. but these 2 are close by here. My bridge is washed out pretty bad too. I could get the tractor across, but it will take a lot of work before the pick-up will get through. 
Water was up past the floor of the chicken coop. It washed away the feed and water containers and got all the pine shavings wet. Gotta let that dry out a couple days before I can attempt to clean THAT up.
My little creek in the back yard usually has about 6" of water in it and will dry up completely at times had 7 feet of water in it at some point last night. At the worst, it got to about 6 feet from my hard wood floors.
I got home from the bar about 6:30. I did manage to get about 4 hours sleep before driving the wife to Doc's. I came home to nap, but that ain't going so well, so I think I'll recaffeinate with some fresh ground Guatemalan Estate.

Poker tonight.

Edit: I got to the coffee pot and decided I was special so I ground up some Jamaican Blue Mountain. At $50/pound, I try to make a bag last a while.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 30, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



5 Guy's then?


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 30, 2014)

Another image from about 10 miles North of here:


----------



## alan1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Today was the second (and last) day of our training.  It was a 16 hour course on Root Cause Analysis, which means figuring out why something isn't working, or what broke a process that used to work.  Yesterday, we got through all the material in six and half hours (it's supposed to be eight hours).  Today, we got through all the material in five and half hours (again, it's supposed to be eight hours).  Much of the class was us breaking into teams of 5-6 people and solving actual case studies that have occurred in real companies.  Each time, all three groups came to the same (and correct) conclusion of the root cause of the problem.  The professor was blown away by our success, and how rapidly we progressed through the material.  He said that in the five years he has been teaching the course he has never seen a group of people that could get through all the material (not to mention 100% successful for each group) in only 11.5 hours

Now, I must admit, every one of us in the class works for the same company, and most of us know each other a little.  That means that many of us have the advantage of already knowing personalities and thought processes of our classmates.  Most of his classes have people from more than one company in them, so that would change the dynamics of working in 5-6 people groups where people don't know each other.

There were a few other dynamics that the professor pointed out at the end of the class, things not always present in his previous classes.
He's never had a class before that was all IT people.
Even though we are all IT people, we represented multi-facets of IT, including engineering, business analysts, technical analysts, infrastructure, developers and application support.
Nobody dominated in any group.  Typically, in group settings, an alpha personality takes charge and steers things towards their thought process.  He was surprised that no group let an alpha take control.
Every person in every group gave ideas, expressed opinions and made arguments, even the scribe.  He said the scribe (person recording things) usually doesn't provide input, they simply write things down.
We didn't deviate from the process and rely on old habits as a group.  When a person deviated from the process, the rest of us reined them in and returned to the process.
We challenged each other on opinions/ideas and nobody got butthurt (yes, he used that term) or offended because our thought was different than the thoughts of others.

My job at work isn't to fix shit that is broken or failing, it is to enhance stuff that already works or put in new stuff.  But, since I know the systems, I get called often when stuff fails, they want my knowledge and experience to figure out what the heck happened.  After this class, I have a new tool to both problem solve and prevent future problems.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 30, 2014)

Wake said:


> So, yeah, today's been going by a bit slowly. Today I awoke at 6am, and realized I didn't need to get up  so early. Went back to bed, yet couldn't sleep, so back up to take a shower around 6:20am. Clothes were being washed and dried in the meantime, and I gave myself a nice shave. ;-) We usually take these things for granted because we're young.
> 
> Left for work at 7:30am, and arrived in 1st client's driveway at 7:40 am. It's out in the boondocks, about 5 minutes from me. Farm crops, highways, and wide open spaces as far as the eyes can see. An elder man and his wife live in a deceptively modest little house; they have a massive downstairs. He used to be a milker of cows, and ran the equipment; usually he'd get around a ton of milk each day. One time he had to deal with a bull, and it was furious with him for some reason; he mentioned that he threw a rock at the bull because it was getting ready to charge, and it snapped the bull out of it, and it walked away. I find it hard to believe, but in those times, well, that was decades ago.
> 
> ...


Yes.  See My PM...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



We had many in the DC metro area, one was a couple of miles from the house a few shops down from Lucia's, the best Italian food and pizzas in the Reston area.  The closest 5 Guys to us is up in the northern Colorado springs area.....  We ate there two weeks ago then went a few doors down to the only Cold Stone in Colorado Springs.  
Here in Trinidad there's a couple good restaurants but all the chains are Mcsomethings......


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 30, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> even bee air traffic control is suspect


Thats actually quite fascinating to watch.

The one bee actually comes in too low.  I wonder if its a Korean bee?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Another image from about 10 miles North of here:



So did you ever make it back home?


----------



## Jughead (Apr 30, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I was concerned about this as well, after the nuclear disaster in Japan three years ago. I did a little research, and it appears that some radiation may be present in fish, but not just the Pacific, also the Atlantic ocean. It's unavoidable if consuming seafood, however exposure to related radiation is insignificant (very small). I don't want to give up seafood outright, so I only have it once, maybe twice a week.



> A recently published study by Kanisch and Aust of the Thünen Institute of Fisheries Ecology in Hamburg reports that Fukushima sourced cesium (Cs) has been detected in fish collected in the north Atlantic Ocean. Like fish sampled thus far in the north Pacific the contribution of Cs to overall exposure of human consumers to radiation by consuming these fish is very small.



Fukushima Cesium in North Atlantic Ocean Fish


----------



## Sherry (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> My friend, Otis, is dying.  Will be leaving shortly to go sit with him.  Prayers up for God's mercy for a peaceful passing.



Peace to  be with you, Otis and your loved ones, BBD!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 30, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


I guess I can't eat enough to glow in the dark.  Damn!  I'll have to find another way.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 30, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




If your salmon is dry, it's not cooked properly.    Grilled salmon that is moist is divine.  I just ignore the brown stuff next to the skin.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



There you go, that's the spirit.

Salmon lovers of the world, UNITE!!!



(I suddenly have this irresistable urge to swim upstream)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 30, 2014)

Wake said:


> So, yeah, today's been going by a bit slowly. Today I awoke at 6am, and realized I didn't need to get up  so early. Went back to bed, yet couldn't sleep, so back up to take a shower around 6:20am. Clothes were being washed and dried in the meantime, and I gave myself a nice shave. ;-) We usually take these things for granted because we're young.
> 
> Left for work at 7:30am, and arrived in 1st client's driveway at 7:40 am. It's out in the boondocks, about 5 minutes from me. Farm crops, highways, and wide open spaces as far as the eyes can see. An elder man and his wife live in a deceptively modest little house; they have a massive downstairs. He used to be a milker of cows, and ran the equipment; usually he'd get around a ton of milk each day. One time he had to deal with a bull, and it was furious with him for some reason; he mentioned that he threw a rock at the bull because it was getting ready to charge, and it snapped the bull out of it, and it walked away. I find it hard to believe, but in those times, well, that was decades ago.
> 
> ...



A dear friend, a marathoner and fitness freak, died of ALS.  Terrible disease.  He was also spiritually ill, but as his perfect body began wasting, his imperfect spirit began healing.  An incredible metaphor of life: at the end, he was spiritually whole.

He is the most amazing person I have ever known.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> My friend, Otis, is dying.  Will be leaving shortly to go sit with him.  Prayers up for God's mercy for a peaceful passing.


My prayers are with you and your friend, BBD.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



While the temptation to spawn may be upon you, if you do, it will be the last journey you ever make!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 30, 2014)

Yay!  School is all over now except posting grades.  I'll have that done in short order.  Perhaps now I'll have a bit more time to visit and keep up here.
Living in the land of wild salmon, I have learned to enjoy them as a culinary staple.  Up here, residents can get permits to harvest between 30 and 500, depending on how much work you want to do.  I do make a mean smoked salmon and know how to make gravlachs, too.  I prefer my salmon fresh, though, it tastes wonderful right off the grill.  If it's been frozen, it develops a more "fishy" flavor which I am not a fan of...so, either fresh or smoked for me.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 30, 2014)

My friend, Otis, passed away this afternoon just before 1600.  He died peacefully surrounded by family and friends.  He will be missed.  Thank you all for your prayers and support.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> My friend, Otis, passed away this afternoon just before 1600.  He died peacefully surrounded by family and friends.  He will be missed.  Thank you all for your prayers and support.



I'm so sorry for your loss, and that of his family.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> My friend, Otis, passed away this afternoon just before 1600.  He died peacefully surrounded by family and friends.  He will be missed.  Thank you all for your prayers and support.



Get a good night's sleep, it's been a rough day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> My friend, Otis, passed away this afternoon just before 1600.  He died peacefully surrounded by family and friends.  He will be missed.  Thank you all for your prayers and support.




Sorry to hear of your loss, BBD.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Another image from about 10 miles North of here:




Damn, that's tough....sorry to see it.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 30, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Scouts is still popular, I would know as I serve as a leader in my nephews' troop. Although today they do a _lot_ of hiking and there is always a large interest in shooting stuff (Call of Duty?). 
Although I do believe the nice, friendly time you described (late 50s?) no longer exists. Kids simply can't go to their neighbors and ask for supplies to build forts and stuff. Kids don't all gather together in the neighborhood to play. And more than once, my friend and I were unsupervised by my parents because they both had to work all day. Your time is gone, Nosmo, I am sorry to say.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Apr 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Yay!  School is all over now except posting grades.  I'll have that done in short order.  Perhaps now I'll have a bit more time to visit and keep up here.
> Living in the land of wild salmon, I have learned to enjoy them as a culinary staple.  Up here, residents can get permits to harvest between 30 and 500, depending on how much work you want to do.  I do make a mean smoked salmon and know how to make gravlachs, too.  I prefer my salmon fresh, though, it tastes wonderful right off the grill.  If it's been frozen, it develops a more "fishy" flavor which I am not a fan of...so, either fresh or smoked for me.



I hate you. I really do. School for me doesn't end for another month.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> My friend, Otis, passed away this afternoon just before 1600.  He died peacefully surrounded by family and friends.  He will be missed.  Thank you all for your prayers and support.




Sorry for your loss BBD....I'm glad he didn't suffer, I know he meant a lot to you.


----------



## BDBoop (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Dad, Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
BBD and the family of his dear friend, Otis.
Sarah
Ernie as he waits with Royce and family,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

Good Morning, everyone, and happy May Day!


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







That's Beyonce.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:







That's George Clooney.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

Today's animal drinking coffee:










-and-


Today's coffee funny:


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 1, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> My friend, Otis, passed away this afternoon just before 1600.  He died peacefully surrounded by family and friends.  He will be missed.  Thank you all for your prayers and support.



My sincere condolences, BBD!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 1, 2014)

It has been raining here for a solid 40 hours non stop and there are roads closed because of flooding. Given that I still have the flu I am going to work from home today because I don't feel up to handling the insane traffic jams.

Time for some coffee and breakfast! 

Have a Happy May Day everyone.


----------



## Againsheila (May 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, everyone, and happy May Day!
> 
> 
> Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:
> ...



It is 3:21 am here, it is not a good morning, I haven't had any sleep yet.  I hate the change.  I hate insomnia and if I don't get some sleep soon, I'm going postal.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, everyone, and happy May Day!
> ...



Uhhhh, [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION], ok...


Here, try this:







If I don't hear from you for a while, then we will know it worked.  

Hope you get some good sleep.


----------



## Noomi (May 1, 2014)

Not surprising news, but yet again, dad had his surgery canceled. The people in theatre upstairs are not bothering to relay the information to downstairs until its too late, so dad was waiting to be taken upstairs, and it was half five before they bothered to notify him that yet again, surgery is canceled.
The surgeon was held up with another operation, which I guess is fair enough, but they could have let dad know as soon as possible, rather than make him wait.

Now they decide it will be tomorrow. The family is considering whether to place a bet on that because we don't believe it will happen.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Not surprising news, but yet again, dad had his surgery canceled. The people in theatre upstairs are not bothering to relay the information to downstairs until its too late, so dad was waiting to be taken upstairs, and it was half five before they bothered to notify him that yet again, surgery is canceled.
> The surgeon was held up with another operation, which I guess is fair enough, but they could have let dad know as soon as possible, rather than make him wait.
> 
> Now they decide it will be tomorrow. The family is considering whether to place a bet on that because we don't believe it will happen.




That sucks. Such things don't happen hardly ever in Gemany.

Scheduled = scheduled.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, everyone, and happy May Day!
> ...



While you are up and going postal could you deliver some mail for me, Sheila? 


Sorry, just my gallows sense of humor escapes from lockdown occasionally. The hounds are tracking it down as we speak.


----------



## Jughead (May 1, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> My friend, Otis, passed away this afternoon just before 1600.  He died peacefully surrounded by family and friends.  He will be missed.  Thank you all for your prayers and support.


My deepest sympathies, BBD!


----------



## Sarah G (May 1, 2014)

Good Morning!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Good Morning!


----------



## R.D. (May 1, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (May 1, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Jughead (May 1, 2014)

This is the reason why I keep my alarm clock on the dresser in front of the bed. Way in front.


----------



## pacer (May 1, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's animal drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay...that dog has a funny look....not sure he's drinking coffee.....


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

Jughead said:


> This is the reason why I keep my alarm clock on the dresser in front of the bed. Way in front.




You mean you have to *GET UP* to shut it up?  That is worse torture than having the darn thing going off every 15 minutes.....


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

*It is 40 degrees this morning.....makes it really hard to get out of bed...
*


----------



## Jughead (May 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reason why I keep my alarm clock on the dresser in front of the bed. Way in front.
> ...


I have no choice, it's either that or I just turn over and go back to sleep.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmmm, I could drink some coffee with him anytime.....


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...




You can sleep with the alarm going off?


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 1, 2014)

Good morning, everybody.  Coffee sure is good this morning and I need it.  Thanks to all of you for your prayers and support.  I will miss my friend, Otis, but he is in a better place now.  He was quite a fellow and will be missed by a lot of people.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2014)

Went out to warm up the car around 7:10, at 7:30 the wife was finally ready to go to work.  Went out to get in the car and it's snowing......


----------



## Jughead (May 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


If the alarm clock were within arms reach of the bed (like on the nightstand), I just extend my arm to turn it off, and go back to sleep. However, if it's located on the dresser in front of the bed, I have to actually get out of bed to turn it off. Once I'm on my feet, I'm up, so I won't go back to sleep. My immediate concern then is breakfast.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



In time that will change to "bathroom"..........


----------



## AquaAthena (May 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Went out to warm up the car around 7:10, at 7:30 the wife was finally ready to go to work.  Went out to get in the car and it's snowing......



  Man!  I almost wish that weather were here. Yesterday `twas in the 80's and today forecast for 79. What all this means for indoors without A/C is 100 degrees.    Blinds are shut, fans are out, shorts are ON!!!


----------



## Darkwind (May 1, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went out to warm up the car around 7:10, at 7:30 the wife was finally ready to go to work.  Went out to get in the car and it's snowing......
> ...


80's is just reaching civilized weather temperatures.  Bask in the warmth of a truly rational climate.........for now......


----------



## AquaAthena (May 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



George never has appealed to me. I hear he is now engaged to be married to a lawyer.  I have also heard how difficult it is to be married to a lawyer, should you ever want a divorce. Takes forever for it to be a done deal.


----------



## westwall (May 1, 2014)

Good morning everyone!  I am off to get my little one to school but thought you might appreciate this little missive!  I figured it would apply to a WHOLE BUNCH OF YOU!



*The Only Time It's Acceptable To Sleep With Someone Other Than Your Spouse*

I particularly liked the 6th one down!








The Only Time It's Acceptable To Sleep With Someone Other Than Your Spouse


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went out to warm up the car around 7:10, at 7:30 the wife was finally ready to go to work.  Went out to get in the car and it's snowing......
> ...



It's currently in the mid to upper 30s and supposed to get up into the upper 50s today.  There were numerous times in the past where we were camping in the mountains in May, woke up to a crisp clear morning, an hour later had 6" of snow dumped on us and by mid afternoon the sun was shining, temps were in the 60s and most of the snow was melted. 
Typical spring in the mountains.


----------



## Sarah G (May 1, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went out to warm up the car around 7:10, at 7:30 the wife was finally ready to go to work.  Went out to get in the car and it's snowing......
> ...



No AC here either.  I'm hoping the really hot weather stays away for the rest of the month when we are moved into the new place.


----------



## Darkwind (May 1, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> My friend, Otis, passed away this afternoon just before 1600.  He died peacefully surrounded by family and friends.  He will be missed.  Thank you all for your prayers and support.


Always touched Me..


> *I Remember*​ I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.​ I could see that you were crying. You found it hard to sleep.​ I whinnied to you softly as you brushed away a tear,​ &#8220;It&#8217;s me, I haven&#8217;t left you, I&#8217;m well, I&#8217;m fine, I&#8217;m here.&#8221;​ I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,​ You were thinking of the many times your hands reached down to me.​ I was with you at the barn today. Your arms were getting sore.​ I longed to take your burdens, I wish I could do more.​ I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.​ I want to re-assure you, that I&#8217;m not lying there.​ I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.​ I gently put my nose on you, I smiled and said &#8220;It&#8217;s me.&#8221;​ You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.​ I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.​ It&#8217;s possible for me to be so near you everyday.​ To say to you with certainty, &#8220;I never went away.&#8221;​ You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew&#8230;​ in the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.​ The day is over&#8230; I smile and watch you yawning​ and say &#8220;Good-night, God bless, I&#8217;ll see you in the morning.&#8221;​ And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,​ I&#8217;ll rush across to greet you and we&#8217;ll stand, side by side.​ I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.​ Be patient, live your journey out&#8230; then come home to be with me.
> ​ Author unknown​


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  I'll be on a dead run for the next several hours getting ready for arrival of a house guest (my sister) this afternoon and preparing for my Uncle Ed's 88th birthday celebration tomorrow.  Decided to prepare a luncheon here at home instead of going out.  We all get bored with restaurant food, no matter how good, after so much of it.

Still holding BBD and his friends in a comforting virtual hug as they prepare for the final goodbyes for his dear friend Otis.

And we remain on surgery watch with Noomi.  It is insane to cancel surgery so many times--he has to be kept without food and water in the hours prior to surgery and then not do it?  Again and again and again?  I've never heard of such a thing.

Fully understanding how Sheila is feeling and will hope for a remedy soon.  My remedy is to put on one of a couple dozen movies that seem to have enough white noise in them that I go to sleep pretty quickly.  The other night I put on "Earthquake" with Charlton Heston, Ava Gardner, George Kennedy et al.  At some point I was dreaming that the alarm on the wind up clock beside my bed was going off and I was irritated that I had to wake up to shut it off.  And then it would shut itself off only to repeat in a few minutes.  Finally I did wake up and reached to shut it off and saw that the 'alarm' was George Kennedy using a saw to cut through a wall to release some folks trapped in a basement after the Earthquake.  

Ya'll in the flood zones keep your powder dry.  And wow.  Looks like the entire west coast is having a huge heat wave while we shiver in the low 40's here on the inner high desert.

Okay need to make Hombre a quick grocery list, need more coffee, and then onward---ya'll all have a great May Day.!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2014)

Speaking of......  The sun is out, the clouds and snow are moving out to the east and there's blue skies to the west......  For now......


----------



## AquaAthena (May 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I hope that happens for you, too. What a drag to move and especially in the heat. The heat saps any energy.


----------



## Spoonman (May 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



we've had t put our heat back on.   we're still hitting the 30's at night


----------



## Wake (May 1, 2014)

Good morning everyone!

It's cold and rainy over here in SE WI.

Siting in a client's home atm, watching over him as he sleeps. 

I'm craving food, currently. My mom makes this recipe where she takes huge jalapenos, slices them in half lengthwise, scoops out the seeds/pith, stuffs them with cream cheese, wraps them in bacon, and then bakes them until awesome. 

Dang, I want some of that right now.


----------



## Darkwind (May 1, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> It's cold and rainy over here in SE WI.
> 
> ...


I hate you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 1, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> My friend, Otis, passed away this afternoon just before 1600.  He died peacefully surrounded by family and friends.  He will be missed.  Thank you all for your prayers and support.



May all Otis' wonderful friends and family always hold him in their hearts and thoughts.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 1, 2014)

Well, what do you know? It's NOT raining here. No lasting damage at Doc's and travel around the area is getting back to normal.
The county sent a grader out to repair my road this morning. They are supposed to be covering the clay with "b" base gravel that will hold up better, but I don't think they've started that yet. They have a LOT of road repair to do after the storm.

I think the damned storm should have a name. I'm going with "Spring Storm Bubuh" for now.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 1, 2014)

It's Mayday, Sun is shinning, I will actually get to go outside for a walk today.......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> It's cold and rainy over here in SE WI.
> 
> ...



They look like dead crispy rats.......  I'll take two dozen.......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2014)

Speaking of the weather here again.....  the clouds are back in full force....  No precipitation of any kind, yet.........


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 1, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Yay!  School is all over now except posting grades.  I'll have that done in short order.  Perhaps now I'll have a bit more time to visit and keep up here.
> ...



I have to ask, which side of the podium do you sit on?  I've had my own side 14 years now.  Every one else sits on the other side and hangs on my every word.


----------



## Sarah G (May 1, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> It's cold and rainy over here in SE WI.
> 
> ...



I think I'll pass.   

Presentation is everything.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 1, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went out to warm up the car around 7:10, at 7:30 the wife was finally ready to go to work.  Went out to get in the car and it's snowing......
> ...



Provided the humidity is low there is an easy way to "air condition" your home. Just take a dish towel, soak it with water, wring it out and then drape it over the fan. The evaporating water cools the air. I even used this trick when I was driving through a semi arid desert and the AC failed on the car. I used damp handkerchiefs in front of the vents.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 1, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I have my cats trained to respond to my alarm.  I don't always get up at the same time,so they learned that the alarm signals pending food delivery.  What's nice is, no alarm, no cats.


----------



## Againsheila (May 1, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



May Day as my mother described it:  Boys would put a basket of flowers on your porch and run away.  You would answer the door and if you say the boy, chase him down and give him a kiss.   I wonder why that practice went away.  It sounds like fun to me.

Happy May Day everyone.


----------



## Againsheila (May 1, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Went out to warm up the car around 7:10, at 7:30 the wife was finally ready to go to work.  Went out to get in the car and it's snowing......
> ...



69 degrees here, and sunny, thought the weather forecast says it's partly cloudy.  Suppose to rain tomorrow.


----------



## Againsheila (May 1, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> ...



My nephew married a lawyer.  Maybe that's why he became one?  They're still happily married with two beautiful boys.


----------



## Jughead (May 1, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> It's cold and rainy over here in SE WI.
> 
> ...


You're not kidding, they do look good. I have some bacon and jalapenos at home, but no cream cheese. Going to pick some up later this afternoon on the way home. They would make a terrific appetizer prior to dinner.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 1, 2014)

Just had me a peanut butter and banana sammich.  I feel like Elvis!


----------



## Againsheila (May 1, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Just had me a peanut butter and banana sammich.  I feel like Elvis!



And you look like...no never mind.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 1, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> It's cold and rainy over here in SE WI.
> 
> ...



Those are awesome.  We also put them on the grill for BBQ, too!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I think there are laws against that kind of stuff nowadays.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 1, 2014)

May Day.  I remember May Day well.  Back in my much younger days, May Day was a very big deal at school.  Of course there was school on that day but no classes.  The day was spent entirely outside.  There were softball games, sack races, a picnic and of course the traditional dance around the May Pole.  It was one of the very best days to go to school.  I don't believe they do things like that any more.  Really sad to loose traditions.


----------



## Againsheila (May 1, 2014)

Okay, there are two chairs in my back yard.  I need lawn chairs, have been looking for the right ones and now there are two of them in my back yard.  They are used and need cushions.  I have no idea where they came from.  I guess I'm going to have to get them cushions.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 1, 2014)

Beautiful May Day today, got out and walked all the way to the K-12 School, on the edge of the village. Of course i took the scenic route.....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 1, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> May Day.  I remember May Day well.  Back in my much younger days, May Day was a very big deal at school.  Of course there was school on that day but no classes.  The day was spent entirely outside.  There were softball games, sack races, a picnic and of course the traditional dance around the May Pole.  It was one of the very best days to go to school.  I don't believe they do things like that any more.  Really sad to loose traditions.



I don't remember if we had classes but we always did the traditional May pole thing.  It was one of those special things every child enjoyed doing.  We would skip and dance our way around the pole, to some sort of happy classical music, weaving the colorful streamers until the pole was decorated. . . .then we reversed the process and undecorated it so that next group of kids could have the experience of doing it themselves.


----------



## Sarah G (May 1, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> May Day.  I remember May Day well.  Back in my much younger days, May Day was a very big deal at school.  Of course there was school on that day but no classes.  The day was spent entirely outside.  There were softball games, sack races, a picnic and of course the traditional dance around the May Pole.  It was one of the very best days to go to school.  I don't believe they do things like that any more.  Really sad to loose traditions.



We never had the May pole celebration but I went to Catholic school and we had a crowning of the Blessed Virgin in church.  A May Queen was selected and that girl would carry the crown up to the front of church and place it on the statue where it would stay for the month of May.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Today's animal drinking coffee:
> ...




Uhhh, he was, uhhhh, between sips, [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]!!!


----------



## BDBoop (May 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > May Day.  I remember May Day well.  Back in my much younger days, May Day was a very big deal at school.  Of course there was school on that day but no classes.  The day was spent entirely outside.  There were softball games, sack races, a picnic and of course the traditional dance around the May Pole.  It was one of the very best days to go to school.  I don't believe they do things like that any more.  Really sad to loose traditions.
> ...



Memories.  Thanks for the share.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2014)

Just woke up from an almost 3 hour nap.....  I need a punching bag.......  Any volunteers?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Just woke up from an almost 3 hour nap.....  I need a punching bag.......  Any volunteers?




Does your arm reach to Europe?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



 [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION]


Instead of the flowers on the porch...

In Germany, in years that are not leap years, young men (like, from 18-25) buy May-trees (Maibäume) and, in the middle of the night, they attach those small trees, all decorated, to the house of their respective girlfriends.

Here is how one looks:







Just yesterday, I had almost finished a run with the dog, and one the way back, I saw a group of young men dragging their Maibäume that they just bought towards home, I presume, to get them all decorated.  I made a little film of it:

https://vimeo.com/93530928


_Sorry about the breathing and breathy sound, I was kinda dying from running and stopped long enough to cross the tram tracks and to make a vid of the Maibaum guys... The worst thing about getting back to running is that actual getting in shape part._


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just woke up from an almost 3 hour nap.....  I need a punching bag.......  Any volunteers?
> ...



Virtually....... Yup.....  But I'll leave my "just woke up from a nap" ire for other threads......


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





Cool, cuz I value my jaw and like it unbroken.


----------



## BDBoop (May 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I may have successfully fought off an encroaching migraine. Rain check?


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> It's cold and rainy over here in SE WI.
> 
> ...




We had those at Christmas....they are to die for.  I usually don't like hot stuff, but these weren't that hot....really good.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 1, 2014)

The cheese cuts the fire. I've never done them that way, but may just give it a shot.


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Okay, there are two chairs in my back yard.  I need lawn chairs, have been looking for the right ones and now there are two of them in my back yard.  They are used and need cushions.  I have no idea where they came from.  I guess I'm going to have to get them cushions.




Did you have strong winds in your area recently?


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> The cheese cuts the fire. I've never done them that way, but may just give it a shot.




The bacon has to be almost crispy...otherwise they are chewy....some people fix them with the bacon that looks raw, but the ones that we had looked just like the ones in the pic.


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

Has anyone else been watching Jeopardy?  There's a gal "Julia" from Illinois, and she has been kicking some butt.  She has won 8 days straight, and is the first woman to win that many   games.  She's almost at $200k.....go Julia....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Has anyone else been watching *Jeopardy*?  There's a gal "Julia" from Illinois, and she has been kicking some butt.  She has won 8 days straight, and is the first woman to win that many   games.  She's almost at $200k.....go Julia....






(yes, that video is really 10 hours long!!!)


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



My stomach's been upset all day, lot's of bloating and gas, and generally not feeling well, same with the wife......


----------



## BDBoop (May 1, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Did you two eat something that didn't agree with you?


----------



## Sarah G (May 1, 2014)

I'm watching America's Best Cook on the Food Network and one gal made a caramel sauce with bacon in it.  She is Vegan but she said she would worry about that later, she tested it and said it was the perfect combination of sweet and salty.

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Not to my knowledge.  I think it's more possible she brought something home from the hospital, where she works of course I could have picked up something running errands.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 1, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> May Day.  I remember May Day well.  Back in my much younger days, May Day was a very big deal at school.  Of course there was school on that day but no classes.  The day was spent entirely outside.  There were softball games, sack races, a picnic and of course the traditional dance around the May Pole.  It was one of the very best days to go to school.  I don't believe they do things like that any more.  Really sad to loose traditions.



I remember that!  It was like a fair day.  They even had booths with games and prizes.
Still, that stuff is probably against the law now.  What a shame.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > The cheese cuts the fire. I've never done them that way, but may just give it a shot.
> ...



I agree, the bacon has to be just this side of charcoal.  I have to have crispy bacon.  Jalepenos come in various heat settings, too.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I'm watching America's Best Cook on the Food Network and one gal made a caramel sauce with bacon in it.  She is Vegan but she said she would worry about that later, she tested it and said it was the perfect combination of sweet and salty.
> 
> Sounds good to me.



OK...OK...I have to share this.  You can make your own caramel sauce by putting a can of sweetened evaporated milk in the crockpot, submersing is in water and allowing it to simmer for 8-12 hours.  Pop the top on the can and, voila!  Caramel sauce!


----------



## Sarah G (May 1, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watching America's Best Cook on the Food Network and one gal made a caramel sauce with bacon in it.  She is Vegan but she said she would worry about that later, she tested it and said it was the perfect combination of sweet and salty.
> ...



Omg, that seems way too easy.  What is the science behind that?  I always made it with brown sugar, butter, cream, vanilla.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'm not sure, but it works.  I tried it.  One of the guys at work told me about it.  Maybe it's so easy, even a guy can do it?  Go on, give it a try.  Tell me it doesn't work.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


If you use 1/2 and 1/2 it's caramel, if you use heavy cream it's butterscotch.  At least that's the way it was explained to me.


----------



## Sarah G (May 1, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



 Okay, I'll try it but if that can blows up in my crock pot, I'm gonna be mad.


----------



## BDBoop (May 1, 2014)

Easy Crockpot Caramel | How to Make Caramel in a Slow Cooker

Recipe: Oh-So-Easy Crockpot Caramel
Summary: One Ingredient + a Slow Cooker&#8230;.what could be easier?
Ingredients
2 cans sweetened condensed milk
3 small canning jars with lids and rings (optional)
a crockpot
Instructions
(Optional) Divide the sweetened condensed milk from 2 cans equally into 3 small canning jars. Close jars with lids and rings.
Place jars (or the unopened can of sweetened condensed milk) into crockpot and fill crockpot as full as you possibly can so that jars or can are completely submerged in the water. This is important! No part of the jar or can should be out of the water at any time! Turn crockpot to low for 8-10 hours, refilling water if necessary.
Let caramel cool on counter at room temperature before opening. The canning jars may appear to seal but the caramel will NOT be shelf stable&#8211;it should be stored in the refrigerator! Use as a topping for ice-cream, as a dip for apples, or in recipes.
Preparation time: 5 minute(s)
Cooking time: 8 hour(s)


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Easy Crockpot Caramel | How to Make Caramel in a Slow Cooker
> 
> Recipe: Oh-So-Easy Crockpot Caramel
> Summary: One Ingredient + a Slow Cooker.what could be easier?
> ...



Seriously, you don't even need the jars.  Just immerse the cans (take the labels off first).


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (May 1, 2014)

Dad is home on day leave. He has to go back at 8pm though. Now the doctors are saying they might do the operation tomorrow.

This is just ridiculous. He could have had his operation already and be home recovering. What a laugh our health system is right now!


----------



## Spoonman (May 1, 2014)

Damn,  I'm so tired, I'm sitting here in the chair going to post and I fell right asleep.


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else been watching *Jeopardy*?  There's a gal "Julia" from Illinois, and she has been kicking some butt.  She has won 8 days straight, and is the first woman to win that many   games.  She's almost at $200k.....go Julia....
> ...



I don't want to spend 10 hours watching it, is it about Julia?


----------



## Ernie S. (May 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > The cheese cuts the fire. I've never done them that way, but may just give it a shot.
> ...



I made them tonight. They were a bit on the chewy side, but delicious. I' really don't like my bacon crispy. I will give them a few more minutes next time. I could only stand to wait 20 minutes @450, else I would have gone another 5. I put them low in the oven on a cookie sheet to cook the bottoms


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Dad, Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
BBD and the family of his dear friend, Otis.
Sarah
Ernie as he waits with Royce and family,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Grandma (May 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reason why I keep my alarm clock on the dresser in front of the bed. Way in front.
> ...



I do the same thing. It helps.

Although there was that one time I woke up and found it smashed to bits on the floor beside the dresser... I got a new clock and it hasn't happened again (yet.)


----------



## Grandma (May 2, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Dad is home on day leave. He has to go back at 8pm though. Now the doctors are saying they might do the operation tomorrow.
> 
> This is just ridiculous. He could have had his operation already and be home recovering. What a laugh our health system is right now!



Is it your health system or is that particular hospital run by inept lunatics? I as because I've known a few hospitals to go to shit or to become the best in the region just by changing the administrators.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 2, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Dad is home on day leave. He has to go back at 8pm though. Now the doctors are saying they might do the operation tomorrow.
> ...



Australia has one of the highest life expectancy ratings in the world, higher than all of Europe and Scandanavia except for Italy. The US should be so fortunate. My thought is that the doctors are being very cautious, perhaps overly cautious, about when to operate.  But, it is obviously frustrating and worrisome for the patient and his family. Hope all goes well, Noomi.  I'm sure it will.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and TGIF!

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







That's Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:







That's Bradley Cooper.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2014)

Today's coffee funny:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2014)

Sez I whilst slurping a Latte Macchiato......


----------



## freedombecki (May 2, 2014)

This morning, my browser service, Bing! used a picture of Berlin (for some reason?) as their page, which reminded me of the Berlin Wall song, "West of the Wall" that was popular in the early sixties. So I looked it up, and it was sung by a one-hit artist Toni Fischer. The song hit #1 in Australia, and I thought it was popular here, too, but it only made it to #39 according to one source I was reading. Whether that's true or not, I don't know. I just know I loved the song, but this version is not what I remember, so I'm not sure if I didn't hear something else or a different artist. The song is unmistakable, and the Berlin Wall has its 25th Anniversary this November the 9th, 2014. Here's Toni's version of "West of the Wall" for all who love freedom:

 [ame=http://youtu.be/RVeG-MllgXI]West of the wall - Toni Fisher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## peach174 (May 2, 2014)

Good Morning everyone






Everybody have a Great Weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spoonman (May 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and TGIF!
> 
> Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:
> 
> ...



she was awesome in We're the millers


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Lovely day.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (May 2, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> This morning, my browser service, Bing! used a picture of Berlin (for some reason?) as their page, which reminded me of the Berlin Wall song, "West of the Wall" that was popular in the early sixties. So I looked it up, and it was sung by a one-hit artist Toni Fischer. The song hit #1 in Australia, and I thought it was popular here, too, but it only made it to #39 according to one source I was reading. Whether that's true or not, I don't know. I just know I loved the song, but this version is not what I remember, so I'm not sure if I didn't hear something else or a different artist. The song is unmistakable, and the Berlin Wall has its 25th Anniversary this November the 9th, 2014. Here's Toni's version of "West of the Wall" for all who love freedom:
> 
> West of the wall - Toni Fisher - YouTube



my father in law grew up in berlin.   spent the war as a german soldier on the russian front.   was wounded and left for dead twice.  was captured once, spent time in a russian POW camp and escaped.  finished out the war wounded in an allied  prison camp.  lived through the russian occupation of berlin and managed to defect to the Austria.   He had some amazing stories to tell


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 2, 2014)

good morning


----------



## R.D. (May 2, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Dad is home on day leave. He has to go back at 8pm though. Now the doctors are saying they might do the operation tomorrow.
> 
> This is just ridiculous. He could have had his operation already and be home recovering. What a laugh our health system is right now!



Nothing has changed in your system, just your opinion of it.


----------



## R.D. (May 2, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> good morning



Good morning, Jake


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Hustling around to get ready for Uncle Ed's 88th birthday party today over the lunch hour.  But I'll be checking in later.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > This morning, my browser service, Bing! used a picture of Berlin (for some reason?) as their page, which reminded me of the Berlin Wall song, "West of the Wall" that was popular in the early sixties. So I looked it up, and it was sung by a one-hit artist Toni Fischer. The song hit #1 in Australia, and I thought it was popular here, too, but it only made it to #39 according to one source I was reading. Whether that's true or not, I don't know. I just know I loved the song, but this version is not what I remember, so I'm not sure if I didn't hear something else or a different artist. The song is unmistakable, and the Berlin Wall has its 25th Anniversary this November the 9th, 2014. Here's Toni's version of "West of the Wall" for all who love freedom:
> ...



 to your father-in-law. And we think we have it tough.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Hustling around to get ready for Uncle Ed's 88th birthday party today over the lunch hour.  But I'll be checking in later.



I hope he has a great time at his bash. I hope it makes him feel special. It makes me feel special, for him.


----------



## freedombecki (May 2, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, my goodness, Peach. I love dogs. And _That_ is the cutest dog I have ever seen!

 /swoon


----------



## Nosmo King (May 2, 2014)

Hey!  The seventy tulip bulbs I planted last Autumn are up!  I expect blossoms this weekend!  Pictures to follow.

Meanwhile, tomorrow is Daisy the Mutt's annual checkup and vaccination.  This year I'm asking the vet to include Lyme disease vaccine to the mix.  Ticks are already bad here and it's only early May.  Sunday there's to be a charity dog walk at the park.  That's all Daisy can talk about after seeing the banner at the park entrance earlier this week.  A congress of mutts with treats!  What could be better?  Plenty of new butts to sniff, maybe another lively mutt to run with.


----------



## freedombecki (May 2, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


>



Now that's an lol cat!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> This morning, my browser service, Bing! used a picture of Berlin (for some reason?) as their page, which reminded me of the Berlin Wall song, "West of the Wall" that was popular in the early sixties. So I looked it up, and it was sung by a one-hit artist Toni Fischer. The song hit #1 in Australia, and I thought it was popular here, too, but it only made it to #39 according to one source I was reading. Whether that's true or not, I don't know. I just know I loved the song, but this version is not what I remember, so I'm not sure if I didn't hear something else or a different artist. The song is unmistakable, and the Berlin Wall has its 25th Anniversary this November the 9th, 2014. Here's Toni's version of "West of the Wall" for all who love freedom:
> 
> West of the wall - Toni Fisher - YouTube



I absolutely LOVE Bing as a browser and have really enjoyed their beautiful HD backgrounds.  BUT....Bing is an IE thing and you might want to rethink that for awhile until they find a patch for the nasty trojan they haven't been able to find a fix for.  I switched everything over to Chrome for the duration.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 2, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning everyone
> ...


I hate to blow the horns of the residents of the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate, but here's Daisy the Mutt with her Friday face:

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/993646736ce8f2254ecba7a22f9943eb.jpg

She plants cute and harvests adorable.


----------



## freedombecki (May 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody. Hustling around to get ready for Uncle Ed's 88th birthday party today over the lunch hour. But I'll be checking in later.



Happy Birthday, Uncle Ed! ​ ​ 


​


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 2, 2014)

morning, rd


----------



## freedombecki (May 2, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


She is definitely cute. But the above pooch is irresponsible on steroids to the point of knowing he is the center of the universe, somewhere.... 

And Peach's picture is all that was showing at the time.

One thing the natty Miss Daisy has that the other dog doesn't is an adoring owner like NoSmo King.


----------



## freedombecki (May 2, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > This morning, my browser service, Bing! used a picture of Berlin (for some reason?) as their page, which reminded me of the Berlin Wall song, "West of the Wall" that was popular in the early sixties. So I looked it up, and it was sung by a one-hit artist Toni Fischer. The song hit #1 in Australia, and I thought it was popular here, too, but it only made it to #39 according to one source I was reading. Whether that's true or not, I don't know. I just know I loved the song, but this version is not what I remember, so I'm not sure if I didn't hear something else or a different artist. The song is unmistakable, and the Berlin Wall has its 25th Anniversary this November the 9th, 2014. Here's Toni's version of "West of the Wall" for all who love freedom:
> ...


Oh, I just now saw this. I can't seem to get rid of Bing from my desktop, and didn't know how it got there.


----------



## Againsheila (May 2, 2014)

It got up to 85 yesterday.  First time all year I wasn't cold and actually kept the heat off all day.  It's suppose to rain today but so far, it's a beautiful day.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



I wouldn't remove it.  Just don't use it until they announce they got the patch done.  You can download Google Chrome or Firefox to use instead.  I don't like them as well and don't find them anywhere near as fast or user friendly as Bing, but both are good browsers.  If you do download them, be sure that you set them as your default browser.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (May 2, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> This morning, my browser service, Bing! used a picture of Berlin (for some reason?) as their page, which reminded me of the Berlin Wall song, "West of the Wall" that was popular in the early sixties. So I looked it up, and it was sung by a one-hit artist Toni Fischer. The song hit #1 in Australia, and I thought it was popular here, too, but it only made it to #39 according to one source I was reading. Whether that's true or not, I don't know. I just know I loved the song, but this version is not what I remember, so I'm not sure if I didn't hear something else or a different artist. The song is unmistakable, and the Berlin Wall has its 25th Anniversary this November the 9th, 2014. Here's Toni's version of "West of the Wall" for all who love freedom:
> 
> West of the wall - Toni Fisher - YouTube



The only thing i can think of or find about any Wall on todays date is that Pink Floyd's "The Wall" was banned in South Africa today in 1980.....


----------



## Nosmo King (May 2, 2014)

It was 24 years ago today I bought the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  The mortgage was finally paid in 2005.  I made the last payment at the same bank branch I closed the deal back then.  When I handed over the last check, I kinda expected a balloon drop and confetti cannons and a lovely young woman wearing a one piece bathing suit and a sash to come out and congratulate me.  None of that happened, except in my imagination.

I clearly remember the day of the closing.  I had never bought a house and I was apprehensive (that's an understatement.  I was scared blind!)  I never knew how many times I would have to sign my name to so many different documents.  The process was stupefying.  

After all the rigamorall, I rose to leave.  The closing officer rose from behind her desk and followed me out.  The bank offices were laid out by someone who might have designed casinos before taking the bank office commission.  There was no clear way out of there and plenty of opportunities to make the wrong turn.  And I took advantage of every one of those opportunities!

After making a left when I should have turned right for what seemed to be the fifth time, I turned to the closing officer and said "Who ever designed your offices must have got a lot of D's in Architecture School!"

She gave me a cold glare and said, "My husband designed this addition to the bank."

Yikes!  I'm glad the ink was dry on all those documents!


----------



## Jughead (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 2, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> It was 24 years ago today I bought the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  The mortgage was finally paid in 2005.  I made the last payment at the same bank branch I closed the deal back then.  When I handed over the last check, I kinda expected a balloon drop and confetti cannons and a lovely young woman wearing a one piece bathing suit and a sash to come out and congratulate me.  None of that happened, except in my imagination.
> 
> I clearly remember the day of the closing.  I had never bought a house and I was apprehensive (that's an understatement.  I was scared blind!)  I never knew how many times I would have to sign my name to so many different documents.  The process was stupefying.
> 
> ...



 There are plenty of bad architects out there. The most basic lesson that I was taught was that a home is a machine for living in. When you think of it in that way then the design becomes easy. Yes, I have designed 2 of my own homes. 

Offices are much the same concept and making them inefficient is not a good idea. Ikea stores are laid out with a one way traffic pattern. Great if you understand the concept but seriously frustrating if all you want to do is get in and out quickly. 

Supermarkets have a very simple layout and so do hardware stores. Those work well because the people who use them are there with a specific list of items to purchase and want to get in and out as quickly as possible. Contrast that with a shopping mall that twists and turns and has multiple levels and each store has it's own layout. That probably explains why I hate malls and shopping.


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

Jughead said:


>



Oh, the horror!


----------



## Nosmo King (May 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > It was 24 years ago today I bought the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  The mortgage was finally paid in 2005.  I made the last payment at the same bank branch I closed the deal back then.  When I handed over the last check, I kinda expected a balloon drop and confetti cannons and a lovely young woman wearing a one piece bathing suit and a sash to come out and congratulate me.  None of that happened, except in my imagination.
> ...


These bank offices were a labyrinth!

But, as it turns out, the same architect designed the new Trinity Presbyterian Church which is visible from my kitchen window.  It's the church I grew up in.  The OLD Trinity was beautiful!  It featured a hip roof with slate shingles and the ceiling in the sanctuary was covered with quarter sawn red oak.  Four huge Black Walnut beams rose from the corners and met at the peak of the pyramid shaped ceiling.  There was a carved screen separating the altar area from the choir loft behind.  A pulpit of Black Walnut and hard maple rose from the right side.  A stained glass window was on the south wall and took up about 2/3 of the wall space there.

The NEW Trinity looks more like a bunker than a church.  Unfinished concrete blocks rise up about four stories separated by narrow (18" or so) clear glass panes.  The only wood finishes in the sanctuary are the pews in oak and a screen separating the altar form the choir loft again, but this time made of oak strip flooring material.  Two boxes about 14' square at the base and about twenty feet high hold the organ pipes.  The pulpit, altar and ceiling is all cast concrete.  The floors are polished concrete.  Beside being difficult to heat, the church is one of the least spiritual spaces I've been in this side of a truck stop.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 2, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Oh no! A soulless church!  There is probably more spirituality in one of those storefront churches in the slums. Proportion and materials are really important when designing for a purpose. I am fortunate to work in a well designed office campus where all of the buildings are set out so as to give the impression of a village with a central main street with a circle, lake and outdoor eating areas for the cafeterias. Inside the building I work in there is central atrium that rises 3 stories with a wonderful DNA style sculpture suspended in it. That, together with the wood, glass and tile makes it a welcoming place to come to every day.

So I can understand how frustrating it must be to have gone from the splendor of the old church to the new "bunker". Being surrounded by beauty is an uplifting spiritual experience. You must miss that.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Here's the NEW Trinity.  Notice the narrow windows.  


and the old church downtown:





The old church interior:






And another from the NEW church exterior:


----------



## Spoonman (May 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



one thing i like by us, most churches are older chapels.  the ylook like churches, not buildings


----------



## Ringel05 (May 2, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Automatic updates, that's how it got there, that's why I opt for Notify Me and Let me Choose.  To remove it go to Control Panel, Uninstall a Program, select Bing Bar and select uninstall.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 2, 2014)

Okay, I started boiling eggs for the wife, she likes medium boiled eggs and sausage for breakfast.  The water became foamy when it started to boil so I looked and one of the eggs had split entirely in two.  Never seen that before.  I had a soft boiled/poached egg for lunch.......


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



We have both. There is the "mega church" that looks like it could be a train station.  And then there is the original old stone chapel that dates from 1879 but it would not be out of place in a remote English village. 






It was built around about the time as the original stone schoolhouse on the same block. The elementary school has been expanded while keeping most of the original building in place. There was a great oak in the playground that was probably almost as old as the one on the Princeton battlefield. It didn't survive Sandy and my daughter was devastated because she remembered playing under it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The stove top method takes 3-4 hours. Just put the condensed milk can in a pot of water and bring to the boil. You do need to keep topping up the water though.


----------



## Sarah G (May 2, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I usually don't use an alarm but when I'm nervous about waking up at a certain time, I use my phone alarm.  I am such a light sleeper, I just sit right up and get out of bed.


----------



## Sarah G (May 2, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I like the classic charm in homes and other buildings but the one I have now kind of cured me of wanting to live in too old a home again.  It is really cute looking, everyone loves it but I like modern conveniences without the modern look if that makes any sense.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2014)

Jughead said:


>


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I use one on my computer, plays Jingle Bells. I shoot out of bed without bothering to bend at the waist!


----------



## Sarah G (May 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



I know there is a snooze button on the alarm but I've seriously never used it.  My sleep issues are different that not being able to wake up.


----------



## BDBoop (May 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



This should prove interesting. I was hoping to score two hours of sleep to combine with the four I got before I spent the afternoon in the doc's office. No such luck. Roughly an hour, and my everything hurts.

/whimper


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (May 2, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Make your chair as comfy as possible.  Cushion it up with a folded blanket, put a small pillow behind you.  Change it up, maybe it will help your aches and pains.


----------



## Sarah G (May 2, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Nite Ollie.


----------



## Mertex (May 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It's a pain when husband and wife don't agree on alarm clock etiquette.....my hub likes to set it 30 minutes (or more) before he really has to get up (he thinks he's somehow getting more sleep that way)  and keeps pushing the snooze button.  It drives me crazy because once I wake up, it takes me longer than 10 or 15 minutes to go back to sleep, and no sooner am I back to sleep when the damn things goes off again...I like to set it for the time I am going to get up....and when it goes off, I get up and that's it.  We finally compromised into just setting it for 10 or 15 minutes before time to get up...that way I just get up and don't even try to go back to sleep and he can snooze for 10 or 15 minutes more.


----------



## Sherry (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (May 3, 2014)

Dad was finally taken in for his operation just over two hours ago!


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)

Congratulations!

I spent the better part of the afternoon at the doctor's office. Interrupted sleep before, interrupted sleep after. Got maybe four hours total. I can't decide if I should cry, sulk, or pass out. Twenty-four minutes until final break, then I only have to survive until 4:30 (just over two hours from now.)


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'm leaning so far right I'm practically laying down but I'm going to do this!! Then I can Catatonia tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah G (May 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



That snooze button seems more irritating than anything else.  I am up right now for instance and will probably stay up.  It's maybe strange to some people that I get up this early but I don't feel bad right now.  I just feel like it's morning and not late night.


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)

I think it's cool. I like the solitude of so very few people being up at this time of night.


----------



## Sarah G (May 3, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



  My first smile of the day HaHa.


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)

I'd like to dedicate this song to my electric blanket.


----------



## Noomi (May 3, 2014)

Dad is out of surgery and is awake, sitting up in bed, and looks, well, pretty much nothing has happened to him. He comes home tomorrow.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 3, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and happy Saturday.

Today's celeb no.1 drinking coffee:







That's Sarah Jessica Parker (the dog next to her is unknown....)


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 3, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








Ahhh, Cary Grant.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 3, 2014)

Today's coffee funnies:








Curiosity gets the cat all wet!!!



-and-


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 3, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Dad is out of surgery and is awake, sitting up in bed, and looks, well, pretty much nothing has happened to him. He comes home tomorrow.



That is great news, Noomi!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, Stat, that is a teapot and a milkjug that celebrity #2 is holding and that is a teacup in front of him! 

So unless you have some inside information I am willing to bet that is not coffee in that teapot!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 3, 2014)

Good morning, coffee shoppers.


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 3, 2014)

morning, pacer


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

Good morning to you, Jake.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 3, 2014)

So this morning I did a full 10 stage workout although I am not yet up to the full count of repetitions for every one of them but that will come with practice. Technique and breathing are my primary focus since doing it right is what matters in my opinion. 

Followed that with a couple of laps in the pool and about 10 minutes in the jacuzzi. Showered, came home and made myself an omelette for breakfast with some fruit. Time for some caffeine and then it is off to run errands. 

Have a nice Saturday, folks.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 3, 2014)

Beautiful day here in northwestern Illinois.  Good day for the Kentucky Derby.  I haven't even looked at the horses yet.  Will do that now and come back with my selection...


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 3, 2014)

OK...  Here's my pick for the Kentucky Derby.  I'm going with the #20 horse, Wicked Strong.  I'd wager $2.00 across the board for this horsey.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> So this morning I did a full 10 stage workout although I am not yet up to the full count of repetitions for every one of them but that will come with practice. Technique and breathing are my primary focus since doing it right is what matters in my opinion.
> 
> Followed that with a couple of laps in the pool and about 10 minutes in the jacuzzi. Showered, came home and made myself an omelette for breakfast with some fruit. Time for some caffeine and then it is off to run errands.
> 
> Have a nice Saturday, folks.


----------



## Spoonman (May 3, 2014)

Going to head out and get some work done.  the extra long winter has put me way behind schedule on spring projects.  I keep thinking of all the things I have done already that I haven't even started yet.


----------



## peach174 (May 3, 2014)

Morning !

Coffee for everyone!






Everybody have a Great Saturday!


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> So this morning I did a full 10 stage workout although I am not yet up to the full count of repetitions for every one of them but that will come with practice. Technique and breathing are my primary focus since doing it right is what matters in my opinion.
> 
> Followed that with a couple of laps in the pool and about 10 minutes in the jacuzzi. Showered, came home and made myself an omelette for breakfast with some fruit. Time for some caffeine and then it is off to run errands.
> 
> Have a nice Saturday, folks.



 You have definitely started out your day in a way, that will influence the remainder. Your attitude is on the right track.


----------



## Againsheila (May 3, 2014)

Good Morning all.  Today is a Bowl A Strike for Cancer Tournament at Secoma Lanes in Federal Way.  Registration starts at 9:30am, the tournament starts at 10:00 am.   There will be prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place.  Every participant will get a goody back and almost all the money we raise will go to the doctors doing the research to find a cure for cancer.  We pay dues to cover our overhead.

Promises to be a busy day.  I get to register and pass out goody bags.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Going to head out and get some work done.  the extra long winter has put me way behind schedule on spring projects.  I keep thinking of all the things I have done already that I haven't even started yet.



Good deal Spoonie. Getting some work done, puts it behind us while stimulating our serotonin levels, making us feel good about most things. Other things that stimulate serotonin levels are, sunlight, massage, exercise and remembering happy events.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> OK...  Here's my pick for the Kentucky Derby.  I'm going with the #20 horse, Wicked Strong.  I'd wager $2.00 across the board for this horsey.



Does the Kentucky Derby happen today??  I love it, but hate to see such young thoroughbreds with fragile bones being run while being whipped. 

I have owed a retired thoroughbred racehorse and all she ever wanted to do was break out in a run as soon as I climbed on top of her 16 hands height. She just hated to trot...  But she knew who was boss. It was a hard lesson learned by her. These retired thoroughbreds are not for the faint-of-heart nor the easily frightened nor the submissive person.   Loved her. We had the same spirit in common, and rode with the wind.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 3, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > OK...  Here's my pick for the Kentucky Derby.  I'm going with the #20 horse, Wicked Strong.  I'd wager $2.00 across the board for this horsey.
> ...



Yep. The Kentucky Derby is today.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 3, 2014)

Was just sitting here thinking.  So far this year, my beloved Washington Redskins are undefeated.


----------



## Sarah G (May 3, 2014)

I love the Kentucky Derby.  It's so close to us but I've never been there.  One day maybe.


----------



## Darkwind (May 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I love the Kentucky Derby.  It's so close to us but I've never been there.  One day maybe.


I like Kentucky Bourbon.  Does that count?  

How close?  Can you throw rocks at the jockey's?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 3, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (May 3, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Was just sitting here thinking.  So far this year, my beloved Washington Redskins are undefeated.



LOL,  You so funny.........


----------



## Againsheila (May 3, 2014)

Somebody want to buy me a drink?


----------



## Sarah G (May 3, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Kentucky Derby.  It's so close to us but I've never been there.  One day maybe.
> ...



I'm in Ohio and they're just right down there in Kentucky.


----------



## Sarah G (May 3, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Somebody want to buy me a drink?



Give me one of those onion rings and I'll help you find someone.


----------



## Againsheila (May 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody want to buy me a drink?
> ...



That's a whole chicken, a cheeseburger, a cheese slider, onion rings, buffalo wings, a hotdog and a drink similar to a bloody Mary.


----------



## Sarah G (May 3, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Looks like some kind of dessert too.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



And a couple of Alleve or Ibupofen  

Did Boop say WHY she is having all these aches and pains?


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



No ... you have me thinking now. Are not body aches a side effect of lack of sleep? Or is that just me.


----------



## alan1 (May 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



I like using the snooze feature.  It allows me to fully wake up slowly.  My snooze alarm moves in 9 minute increments.  I set the alarm for 45 minutes before I *have to* get up.  I can slap the snooze button and be back asleep in a minute.  I typically only use 27 of the 45 minutes I have allocated for 'snoozing'.  Sometimes all of the 45 minutes and sometimes none of it.  
On weekends I almost always wake up at the same time the alarm would normally sound off, then I go back to sleep.  Could be another 10 minutes, could be an hour and a half.  That Saturday or Sunday morning sleep is the best sleep all week.

When I was newly married, we'd set the alarm for the time we needed to get up, for four days of the work week, and one day a week we'd set it 30 minutes early.  We'd use that 30 minutes for some serious morning sex because weekends aren't the only days for morning sex.  Then we had kids (musta been all that sex).  Morning sex came to an end and nighttime sex to an almost end.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 3, 2014)

Good morning,  everyone! 
Looks like today is going to be marvelous here, too.  Got all my work done the first half of my shift and have been watching air traffic and enjoying the beautiful day.
Hope everyone overcomes the ills that plague them, gets loads of projects done, and has a fine day!


----------



## alan1 (May 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> So this morning I did a full 10 stage workout although I am not yet up to the full count of repetitions for every one of them but that will come with practice. Technique and breathing are my primary focus since doing it right is what matters in my opinion.
> 
> Followed that with a couple of laps in the pool and about 10 minutes in the jacuzzi. Showered, came home and made myself *an omelette for breakfast with some fruit*. Time for some caffeine and then it is off to run errands.
> 
> Have a nice Saturday, folks.


I've never had a fruit omelette.


----------



## Sarah G (May 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



No, I just assumed she was having arthritic pain.  I guess I shouldn't offer advice with only part of the story.


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No worries, Sarah; your answer would likely be the same.


----------



## alan1 (May 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I am unwilling to deprive myself of sleep to discover that answer, but I volunteer BBD for that investigative research.  I'm helpful like that.


----------



## Sarah G (May 3, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> OK...  Here's my pick for the Kentucky Derby.  I'm going with the #20 horse, Wicked Strong.  I'd wager $2.00 across the board for this horsey.



Current odds 7-1.


----------



## alan1 (May 3, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Somebody want to buy me a drink?



Is that drink called a "Heart Attack" or a "Fat Boy"?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



My niece lives in a suburb of Louisville and will take any of us to the Derby who come see her.  But dang it, have never been able to do that and would love it except I don't know if I could bring myself to wear one of those hats.

"Secretariat" is one of my favorite just kick back and enjoy movies.


----------



## Sarah G (May 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm not worried, I'm just not doing it anymore.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Somebody want to buy me a drink?



I don't think I'd want to drink that with all that chicken fat dripping into it.


----------



## Sarah G (May 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody want to buy me a drink?
> ...



  You have a point.


----------



## Sarah G (May 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



One that elaborate just isn't me but I would definately wear a hat.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Well I might too, but any hat I would wear would look really out of place at the Kentucky Deby.


----------



## Sarah G (May 3, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I love the cowboy hat.  I buy hats, my favorite site is Hats in the Belfrey.  

Hats In The Belfry - Online Store for Mens and Womens Hats


----------



## Mertex (May 3, 2014)

She did it again....Julia Collins has now won more games at Jeopardy than any other woman, she won again Friday, putting her total winnings at over $200k.   You go Girl.....


Meet Winningest 'Jeopardy!' Woman | ABC News Blogs - Yahoo


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > OK...  Here's my pick for the Kentucky Derby.  I'm going with the #20 horse, Wicked Strong.  I'd wager $2.00 across the board for this horsey.
> ...



California Chrome 2-1
We Miss Artie 22-1
Dance With Faith 16-1


----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> OK...  Here's my pick for the Kentucky Derby.  I'm going with the #20 horse, Wicked Strong.  I'd wager $2.00 across the board for this horsey.



That's who my friend from Boston is rooting for...he said the horse was named in reference to Boston Strong and in honor of the marathon bombing victims.


----------



## Spoonman (May 3, 2014)

well I got a lot done today.  now its starting to rain a little.   the stretching ive been doing has helped a lot.   bending is much easier.  weeding, planting the garden, all a lot easier now that I am more flexible.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 3, 2014)

Going over to my vet friend's house in a little while.  His wife wants Mrs. BBD to make a dress for one of her little girls from some movie called "Ice Age".  Oh yeah, pizza is involved.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 3, 2014)

After this weekend, only 2 more trips to Michigan. The last couple of years have been exciting to say the least. I forgot what this state looked like without snow LOL. It's off to college with her this fall .


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Sarah G (May 3, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> After this weekend, only 2 more trips to Michigan. The last couple of years have been exciting to say the least. I forgot what this state looked like without snow LOL. It's off to college with her this fall .
> 
> 
> Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com



Is she going to U of M?


----------



## R.D. (May 3, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Got my wide brimmed hat on with bright ribbon watching 
Rooting for  Wicked Strong


----------



## R.D. (May 3, 2014)

Er, I mean CA Chrome


----------



## Sarah G (May 3, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



So Cali Chrome won I take it?  We don't get NBC anymore in this lame area.  I've been looking for it all over and couldn't watch.  I tried online and it locked my computer so that was out.  

Shoot.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 3, 2014)

California Chrome won it easily.

Danza and Wicked Strong are powerful horses but CC just ran away.


----------



## Againsheila (May 3, 2014)

Don't know how much we made on the Bowling, but the 50/50 netted over $140 for our sorority and the other raffles netted $80.00.  Yeah, I ended up doing the raffles instead of the registration.  A good time was had by all.  Whew, I'm glad that's over for another year.


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)

On yet another note - this is me.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 3, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Going over to my vet friend's house in a little while.  His wife wants Mrs. BBD to make a dress for one of her little girls from some movie called "Ice Age".  Oh yeah, pizza is involved.



They wore dresses in "Ice Age"?


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

Ice Age rocks!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 3, 2014)

Just returned from a long drive.  Went southwest to Taos, hit the junk shops, yard sales, and community sales.  Lunch at the Bent Street Bistro and Cafe then north up to Fort Garland, east over the La Veta pass into Walsenburg then south back to Trinidad.  Stopped at Bella Luna for pizza then back home...... I'm exhausted.


----------



## freedombecki (May 3, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The update omits "Uninstall a Program" from the Control Panel. It also tells me at other times my Windows is a fake Windows program. My son "fixed" the computer so that the kids could help us with our bill payments until I understood all the things there is to know about finances management. I always just tried to get by as best as possible. I never had to worry about it when my husband managed his money. My family is so disgusted with me for being dumb as a box of rocks, painting with fabrics for charity, etc. Whatever the parents are, the kids seem to think they're dumb if not worthless, and my brood never leaves anything to the imagination. Wonder where they got that trait from.


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



At my house, rumor has it the trait skipped a generation.

/nod


----------



## Ringel05 (May 3, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Who loaded your Windows operating system?  Was it (the operating system) bought second hand?  If so M$ will claim it's a fake as the validation key is associated with another machine.  

How to fix it:

How To Request a New Windows Product Key


----------



## freedombecki (May 3, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I spent the better part of the afternoon at the doctor's office. Interrupted sleep before, interrupted sleep after. Got maybe four hours total. I can't decide if I should cry, sulk, or pass out. Twenty-four minutes until final break, then I only have to survive until 4:30 (just over two hours from now.)



Prayers up, BDB. Hope you're feeling better and sleeping better before I can say, "melatonin!"


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!
> ...



You too, doll!!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 3, 2014)

Here's the route we took today:

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Trinidad,+CO/Taos,+NM/@36.9931449,-105.5989484,170995m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m13!4m12!1m5!1m1!1s0x87111b6317b14511:0xe67a149990f618db!2m2!1d-104.5005407!2d37.1694632!1m5!1m1!1s0x871764da7f11fcb1:0x90ea918361a9b782!2m2!1d-105.5730665!2d36.4072485?hl=en


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (May 3, 2014)

Dad comes home today. Hopefully he comes home in a better mood than he did on Friday. Both he and mum decided it was a free for all to attack me, stupid me, pathetic me, unskilled me, lazy me, worthless me etc.
I forgive him because he was stressed about having to wait for so long for his operation.

No word on when he comes home, sometime later on, we think. His wounds were bleeding quite a lot last night, so that might be cause for concern.


----------



## R.D. (May 3, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Dad comes home today. Hopefully he comes home in a better mood than he did on Friday. Both he and mum decided it was a free for all to attack me, stupid me, pathetic me, unskilled me, lazy me, worthless me etc.
> I forgive him because he was stressed about having to wait for so long for his operation.
> 
> No word on when he comes home, sometime later on, we think. His wounds were bleeding quite a lot last night, so that might be cause for concern.



Being the punching bag is  sometimes the best gift you can give.   Good for you and best wishes for your dad.


----------



## Noomi (May 3, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Dad comes home today. Hopefully he comes home in a better mood than he did on Friday. Both he and mum decided it was a free for all to attack me, stupid me, pathetic me, unskilled me, lazy me, worthless me etc.
> ...



They need to vent their anger, and they choose me. Pity it makes me stressed, depressed, and anxious. 

Dad will be fine. He's just glum because he hasn't been able to ride his new motorbike for over a week!


----------



## R.D. (May 3, 2014)

Noomi said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I understand.  Try to keep things in perspective.   Today's problems can easily be nothing tomorrow, it's mind over matter.   Love is what counts!  Stay strong


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2014)

Not much time to be on line with the party for Uncle Ed yesterday and house guest on premises that requires quite a bit of one on one time with.  Church in the morning and house guest leaves after lunch; medical taxi run on Monday.  Then maybe things can sort of get back to normal here.  I'm ready.

But as for my on line family here, sometimes I wish we all could meet just so we could laugh with, congratulate, or sympathize with, or encourage, or just give a comforting hug to everybody who needs it.  I really do love you guys.

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Marg&#8217;s mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogo&#8217;s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawk&#8217;s mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomi&#8217;s Dad, Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheila&#8217;s sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherry&#8217;s Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Becki&#8217;s hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
BBD and the family of his dear friend, Otis.
Ernie as he waits with Royce and family,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, and 007.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 4, 2014)

Noomi said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



You don't have to tolerate that abuse, Noomi. You are a good person and if they cannot appreciate what you have to offer then you just need to find someone else who can. To be perfectly honest you are in an abusive relationship and you are probably eligible for a place in a shelter. Please note that abuse does not only have to be physical. You are suffering pain because of their abuse. Your local township or library should be able to direct you to where you can find those services.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 4, 2014)

Sunday morning brunch is on me today, folks!









PS those are Mimosas!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 4, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Ignorance is not the same thing as stupidity, Becki. Learning something as new and complex as operating systems and online bill payment systems can be challenging to the neophyte. I am willing to bet that they would be just as baffled if they tried to paint fabrics for the first time. 

There are step by step instructions on the internet which explain how to do most things. Win 7 is less intuitive because the uninstall option is only visible if you rightclick on an installed program in the Control Panel. Yes, right click is not "intuitive" to people who don't know about it.


----------



## Noomi (May 4, 2014)

Dads wound isn't bleeding anymore. He has four 'port' holes, including a long one under his belly button. His wasn't inside his belly so he can at least move around without feeling like his stitches will break!


----------



## pacer (May 4, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 4, 2014)

Good Morning and a good Sunday to all.


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







That's Jean Shrimpton.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 4, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:







That's Eddie Murphy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 4, 2014)

Today's coffee funny:








-and-

a friendly ode to   [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]










Whoooo???


----------



## pacer (May 4, 2014)

Good morning, Stats.  Here's another coffee funny.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 4, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Dads wound isn't bleeding anymore. He has four 'port' holes, including a long one under his belly button. His wasn't inside his belly so he can at least move around without feeling like his stitches will break!



good morning

wounds are no fun at all but I am glad he can move around without worrying about stretching the stiches


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 4, 2014)

And good morning everyone


----------



## Spoonman (May 4, 2014)

off to a gun show and then out shooting for the day.  looks like it will be a nice day


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 4, 2014)

should be nice here in the city

will walk over to services in a bit


----------



## AquaAthena (May 4, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, Stats.  Here's another coffee funny.



Unbelievably cool...that one...I can't stop watching it...


----------



## R.D. (May 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


I would be careful before trying to put a wedge btwn an adult and the parents who care for her.  She said she forgives them, they are under a great deal of stress


----------



## AquaAthena (May 4, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> should be nice here in the city
> 
> will walk over to services in a bit



Good morning, Jake. 
*
Finally,* weather for stressed-out posters in a too-long winter, starting to show signs of spring.

We did have two soaring hot days, earlier in the week, but soft rain has fallen, since. Temps in the mid-to-high 50's. Just perfect.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I lived with my folks from the time I was seven months pregnant until my daughter was eleven. People from toxic families (not naming names, but it sure sounds like it down under) learn to get happy while the gettin's good. If they are behaving, we behave. If not, we withdraw if possible. This could lead to getting even at a date yet to be determined.  Anyway, bottom line: You are correct. And I hope that just as soon as it becomes financially possible, Noomi can find her own place.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 4, 2014)

kg was talking about super hot weather on the coast, yeah?

Can't imagine that in Oregon.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

I said good morning earlier, but my Fire ate it. Le sob. 

So good morning, Coffeemates! I have a dilemma. No coffee for me. No bottled water, not of any kind, anywhere. So no coffee. We're not supposed to use tap water. Plus housemate is sleeping on the couch in an open concept floor plan. I may already have wakened her once. 

Sister's grands are still here, and had lunch yesterday with mine and their parents.  I love family time, right up until I stop loving it and start clawing my way to open spaces. Being an introvert can suck.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

And in a nod to my ADD - flowers!


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

Just in case some have sigs turned off ... if there are any history buffs in the house, and that means ANY kind of history (cars, railroads, sports -  you name it), I would love to see you in the "Iconic Photos Through Time" thread.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Woke up stiff and sore this morning but the kinks are already working out.  Big sis didn't want to go to church and has to go home soon after lunch, so Hombre and I decided I would stay home with her--felt rude to go off and leave her--and he's off to church. I hope to have a nice breakfast/brunch ready for him (and us) when he gets home.

Beautiful weather here though we do need moisture.  Apparently there is a strong El Nino that will be developing over the next several weeks/months that could give us some relief from the drought, but whether it will be a drought ender remains to be seen.

Was just watching the news re the ice tsunami that is crashing into homes in Michigan.   It is still the winter that isn't ending for them.

We seem to be past the freeze warnings now--surely there will be no more?  I can plant some cucumbers?


----------



## Sarah G (May 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Woke up stiff and sore this morning but the kinks are already working out.  Big sis didn't want to go to church and has to go home soon after lunch, so Hombre and I decided I would stay home with her--felt rude to go off and leave her--and he's off to church. I hope to have a nice breakfast/brunch ready for him (and us) when he gets home.
> 
> Beautiful weather here though we do need moisture.  Apparently there is a strong El Nino that will be developing over the next several weeks/months that could give us some relief from the drought, but whether it will be a drought ender remains to be seen.
> 
> ...



Those ice tsunamis are really strange.  I've only heard of them recently, never seen one here.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 4, 2014)

Nice morning here in northwestern Illinois.  A bit overcast and breezy but no rain so far.  Coffee is good this morning.  My friend Otis' funeral is tomorrow afternoon so we will be going up to see his wife later today and take some food.  Everybody seems to be taking his death pretty well.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

Question of the Day, or maybe the week - or just whenever I remember to ask again.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Question of the Day, or maybe the week - or just whenever I remember to ask again.



I'd choose the museum.  I like museums.  Got lots of old stuff in them.  I'm comfy around old stuff, i.e., like Mrs. BBD!


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Question of the Day, or maybe the week - or just whenever I remember to ask again.
> ...





I would likely go mute while refusing to choose between books and pets.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 4, 2014)

Zoo of course, there's always food in a zoo..........


----------



## Dajjal (May 4, 2014)

I AM spending the rest of my life in a library. My own front room, which has wall to wall books. A lifetime collection of books on art, philosophy, religion, science, ect, and a small selection of classic fiction.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Question of the Day, or maybe the week - or just whenever I remember to ask again.


I'd chose the library, but there's more to eat at the zoo.

We just got back from the charity dog walk.  There was lot's of fun and some distress.  Daisy the Mutt loves people and other dogs and peeing on spots where her colleagues had peed.  But one of the sponsors was her groomer and getting her nails cut while going for a walk was something she did not expect.

We went for her annual check up and vaccinations yesterday.  I asked the vet to toss in the Lyme disease vaccine.  Ticks are terrible so far this Spring and I don't want to take any chances.  Well, the vet said she would have to take a blood sample to see if Daisy had been exposed to Lyme disease.  As it turns out, she had been exposed.  Now I have to wait until tomorrow when the lab results come back to see if her exposure is actually a full fledged infection.  There is a level, 30, that makes that call.  If Daisy is over 30, she gets a regimine of anti-biotics.  If it's under 30, she gets a modified vaccine for pets exposed, but not ill from Lyme disease.

So ask for the test before getting the vaccination for your pet.  It's a numbers game, but one worth playing.


----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (May 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Question of the Day, or maybe the week - or just whenever I remember to ask again.


The zoo, hands down. Never saw any food in a library or museum for that matter. Would be nice if the museums had some snacks like hot dogs in the lobby for instance. A guy could starve to death.


----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2014)

Jughead said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Question of the Day, or maybe the week - or just whenever I remember to ask again.
> ...


----------



## Againsheila (May 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sunday morning brunch is on me today, folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just want to reach through the screen and grab those mimosas.  I can use them today.  Not enough sleep last night.  I hate insomnia.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 4, 2014)

Jughead said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Question of the Day, or maybe the week - or just whenever I remember to ask again.
> ...



Having hot dogs at the zoo would be a very big plus because zebras simply love hot dogs!


----------



## Againsheila (May 4, 2014)

another dreary day in the Pacific Northwest.  Got up to a clogged sink.  Not happy about it.  My hubby tried to send the wrong stuff down the disposal.  This house was not designed for a disposal.  I only use it for the little stuff I can't pick out of the sink.  

So tired, I didn't sleep much last night and now you want me to pick between a zoo, a museum and a library.  I'm gonna have to go with the library.  There you can see everything that's in the museum and the zoo, and it's not like they're going to let you touch them anyway.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

Jughead said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Question of the Day, or maybe the week - or just whenever I remember to ask again.
> ...



Good point, BUT!! Food is provided. Else "the rest of your life" means ... how long? I do not know.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> another dreary day in the Pacific Northwest.  Got up to a clogged sink.  Not happy about it.  My hubby tried to send the wrong stuff down the disposal.  This house was not designed for a disposal.  I only use it for the little stuff I can't pick out of the sink.
> 
> So tired, I didn't sleep much last night and now you want me to pick between a zoo, a museum and a library.  I'm gonna have to go with the library.  There you can see everything that's in the museum and the zoo, and it's not like they're going to let you touch them anyway.



True. Plus if it's a library like Barnes & Noble, there will be many comfortable chairs and ottomans for your collapsing pleasure.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2014)

I would go with the library provided it offered free wi-fi and I could order in food.  More comfortable chairs, better lighting, and a pleasant group of people to associate with.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2014)

And heads up everybody.  I almost forgot that it is the fourth birthday of the USMB Coffee shop!!!!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY USMB COFFEE SHOP!!!​*



As of this hour:
Coffee Shop I had 80,455 posts and 3,297,035 views.
Coffee Shop II had 25,935 posts and 495,003 views.
Coffee Shop III has 2,041 posts and 20,312 view.

And 375 different members have posted in the Coffee Shop give or take a few to allow for those that I missed and didn't get on the list and those who have had name changes and are therefore on the list twice.

That is a grand total since May 4, 2010 of 108,431 posts and 3,812,350 views!!!

What will the total be in another four years?  I hope we are all here to celebrate it.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## Jughead (May 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


I need to get out to the library more often. Back in my day, eating anywhere within the walls of the library was frowned upon. I recall asking why and was told that food attracts ants and ants get into the books and destroy them. It sounded silly to me back then and still does. How in the world can ants destroy a book?


----------



## Jughead (May 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


Dining with the zebras would be another bonus. Provided they don't swipe my hot dogs!


----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I had not heard about ants being a menace to books...but are you familiar with book scorpions??


----------



## Sarah G (May 4, 2014)

*Happy Birthday Coffee Shop

Wow!  Four Years!!*


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Termites are ants and they will eat books if that is made available to them.  I'll admit to having been educated today on book scorpions though.  

But I would think a good exterminator would take care of any pest problems and I really like Jughead's suggestion of the library with a cafe included.   Don't all the big chain store bookstores have some kind of food or cappuccino bars?


----------



## Sarah G (May 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



We were at the Main library here a few weeks ago doing genealogy research which took all day.  They have a cafe but it's on the lower level.  They wouldn't allow us to bring lunch to the upper levels where we were and you couldn't take it to the main floor of the library.  We could only take water.

That picture looks like the cafe is on the lower level as well.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 4, 2014)

I didn't realize the Coffee Shop shared their birthday with Audrey........

And 4 years? Awesome........


----------



## Jughead (May 4, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> another dreary day in the Pacific Northwest.  Got up to a clogged sink.  Not happy about it.  My hubby tried to send the wrong stuff down the disposal.  This house was not designed for a disposal.  I only use it for the little stuff I can't pick out of the sink.


This was happening at work in one of the restroom sinks. It kept getting clogged and we couldn't figure out why. Then we finally found out that one of the employees was bringing his lunch to work and throwing leftover soup and oil into the sink.


----------



## Sarah G (May 4, 2014)

Book scorpions ...

Aarrrggghh!!


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Book scorpions ...
> 
> Aarrrggghh!!



Point goes to Kindle!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> And heads up everybody.  I almost forgot that it is the fourth birthday of the USMB Coffee shop!!!!
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY USMB COFFEE SHOP!!!​*
> 
> ...










Foxy gets to blow out the candles!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Yup, that is pretty much par for the course for all Libraries. Coffee and food is allowed on the ground floor in the cafe area but elsewhere food is not allowed. Not just a matter of ants but also about cleaning up afterwards.


----------



## Dajjal (May 4, 2014)

I have just been in my library. I read some of the teachings of Silver Birch. The first spiritualist book I ever read, back in the 1960's. I wanted to see if it still made sense to me, and it does.

Silver Birch's Teachings


----------



## Jughead (May 4, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


First time I hear of book scorpions. Wonder if they're poisonous or they're attacted to food like ants? That would be something to see them in a library. One thing's for sure, they'd clear out a library pretty quick.


----------



## pacer (May 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Jughead (May 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


Sherry did indeed have a great idea for a library with a cafe. When one gets hungry while  reading or doing some research, they can grab a quick bite at the cafe instead of having to leave the building to get some food. Great time saver.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2014)

Started getting my 1830s, 1840s stuff together, reenacting season will start soon out here.  I can cheat with some of the Civ War gear/clothing for now but since most of the styles had changed I need proper footwear, coat, vest and accoutrements.  Going with a Southwest/Californio set up, similar to this.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> I didn't realize the Coffee Shop shared their birthday with Audrey........
> 
> And 4 years? Awesome........



And SFC Ollie holds the distinction of being the very first person, beside me of course, to post in Coffee Shop I.  And do you remember what you posted?  It was four years ago today they were doing the jury selection re the civil action for your father's death.


----------



## Sarah G (May 4, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



That was Sherry's idea?


----------



## Jughead (May 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yep. Sherry deserves all the credit, I had no idea libraries with cafes even existed.

I only suggested that museums sell refreshments like hot dogs in the lobby. Having a cafe within a library is a far better idea. The idea has lots of possibilities. For instance, if I had a ton of paperwork to finish and needed peace and quiet, a library with a cafe would be ideal. I'd be able to grab lunch at the cafe and continue with my work.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 4, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Speaking as a public library trustee we have been listening to the needs of the millions of people who use our services on a daily basis. While it is challenging in these tough economic times libraries are probably just as relevant today as they have ever been. In the aftermath of Hurricane Sandy our library was packed with people. They were online trying to reach out to loved ones and in many cases just using the outlets to recharge their phones and laptops because they had no power at home.


----------



## Mertex (May 4, 2014)

Not to change the subject (Happy Birthday Coffee Shop II).....but I have some very important news to announce.

The Spurs just won game 7 of their series against the Dallas Mavericks....their first round in the NBA Finals.....


*GO SPURS GO*


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And heads up everybody.  I almost forgot that it is the fourth birthday of the USMB Coffee shop!!!!
> ...




Congratulations to all concerned.


----------



## Spoonman (May 4, 2014)

Some pics from shooting today


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

What a gorgeous day!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 4, 2014)

Noomi said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Actually, I disagree that your role as "punching bag" is somehow acceptable.  These are your parents, they are supposed to be the adults in the room.  Misdirecting your problems and using them as some kind of weapon to beat down any other human being is atrocious.  Chin up, Noomi.  Maybe it's time you started looking for your own place, or perhaps a roommate to share with?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everybody.  Woke up stiff and sore this morning but the kinks are already working out.  Big sis didn't want to go to church and has to go home soon after lunch, so Hombre and I decided I would stay home with her--felt rude to go off and leave her--and he's off to church. I hope to have a nice breakfast/brunch ready for him (and us) when he gets home.
> ...



That is freakin' awesome!


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 4, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize the Coffee Shop shared their birthday with Audrey........
> ...



I remember it well, and I'll never forget the stupid ass prosecutor who never even notified the investigating officer that there was a trial.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 4, 2014)

Book scorpions?  For real?  Well, I guess it's possible because there are sock monkeys.  Every time I open my dresser drawer, those darn sock monkeys jump out at me.  Scares the crap out of me - especially if I don't have a light turned on.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

585 words, 11644 total. Thankfully tomorrow is my day off. I start work in fifteen minutes.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Book scorpions?  For real?  Well, I guess it's possible because there are sock monkeys.  Every time I open my dresser drawer, those darn sock monkeys jump out at me.  Scares the crap out of me - especially if I don't have a light turned on.



I know, right!? One would think you'd be used to it by now - but no.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 4, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (May 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > After this weekend, only 2 more trips to Michigan. The last couple of years have been exciting to say the least. I forgot what this state looked like without snow LOL. It's off to college with her this fall .
> ...



The Boston Conservatory | Music, Dance, Theater

She wiggles like a glow worm,
dance like a spinnin' top...


----------



## Noomi (May 4, 2014)

Afternoon everyone.

Mum and dad have gone for a few days to stay with nana, so I get a quiet house for a couple of days. After some verbal abuse this morning - just mocking me for actually going to the gym to keep fit - they left about half an hour ago.

I understand that mum is stressed but she doesn't need to take it out on me. I hate it when people take their anger out on others. She doesn't know that I am depressed again, its hard to deal with that when you can't get away from the mocking. 

Last night she was angry because no one had gone to see nana in the hostel. Nana is depressed because she has no visitors. A depressed person shouldn't be allowing more depression into their lives which is why I haven't gone up to see her. I can't deal with that right now. Anyway, mum was saying how she would hate it if no one came to visit her, that we probably wouldn't and she would prefer a needle in her arm to kill herself than to sit around waiting for a phone call. Its just emotional blackmail, is all. But it works, let me tell you.

Oh well. At least I have my health (physical, anyway) and my friends. And karate. The highlight of my life.


----------



## Noomi (May 4, 2014)

About to apply for a job at the local service station. Its only part time, but its a 24 hour store so if I can a night shift there, I'll be happy.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Mum and dad have gone for a few days to stay with nana, so I get a quiet house for a couple of days. After some verbal abuse this morning - just mocking me for actually going to the gym to keep fit - they left about half an hour ago.
> 
> ...



Do you have any escapes besides karate? Reading, shows, crafts, socializing?


----------



## Noomi (May 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon everyone.
> ...



Besides work and gym? Not really. But karate is enough. Couldn't live without it.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

Noomi said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Well, from here it doesn't look like it's enough. It doesn't take up enough time. Like - when I'm not in here, I'm wandering around Pinterest, or Facebook, or reading, or watching a show. What I'm looking for (having lived in your shoes for a decade or so) is an escape for you so that you can go "Ooh, shiny!" when a loved one takes their shots.


----------



## Noomi (May 4, 2014)

I would love to find something that took up more time, but mum hates me being away. I need to stay home to be yelled at lol.

What I do is lie about when I am working. If I finish at 2pm I tell her I finish at 4pm and go to class straight after so as to spend the whole day away.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I would love to find something that took up more time, but mum hates me being away. I need to stay home to be yelled at lol.
> 
> What I do is lie about when I am working. If I finish at 2pm I tell her I finish at 4pm and go to class straight after so as to spend the whole day away.



What if you up and developed a life? Like volunteer work at the humane society. When you're home, can you just lock yourself in your room? 

I still have flashbacks of my mother downstairs, screaming my name in a fit of rage, being afraid to go downstairs - and I was your age. So ... I know.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Dad, Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
BBD and the family of his dear friend, Otis.
Ernie as he waits with Royce and family,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sarah G (May 5, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Yes, I've heard of it.  

You'll be able to visit one of my favorite cities, Boston then.


----------



## Noomi (May 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to find something that took up more time, but mum hates me being away. I need to stay home to be yelled at lol.
> ...



I used to volunteer at the RSPCA when I was a teenager. Gave me some good experience and I know how to work with animals and it looks good on my resume.
Volunteer work isn't good enough for her - its not paid and I shouldn't accept anything other than a paid position.

I applied for a position picking apples just now. Hours are excellent, pay is good but its by the bin, not per hour. It would mean I am gone all day, which suits me fine!


----------



## BDBoop (May 5, 2014)

Dragging like a sumbee so will likely crash for at least a few hours right now. No work tonight.


----------



## Jughead (May 5, 2014)

Happy Cinco de Mayo to all!


----------



## pacer (May 5, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 5, 2014)

Noomi said:


> About to apply for a job at the local service station. Its only part time, but its a 24 hour store so if I can a night shift there, I'll be happy.



good luck!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 5, 2014)

good morning to everyone


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> good morning to everyone




Good morning, Jake.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

Good morning, everyone and a good start to your week. I just slept out what appears to be a 24-hour stomach flu. No fun. No fun at all.

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







That's Jessica Alba (Dark Angel).


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








That's Leonard di Caprio.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

Today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 5, 2014)

Up and about this morning.  Have had my coffee.  Need to go run my truck through the car wash and fill it up with gas.  Will be attending my friend, Otis, funeral this afternoon.  Beautiful day here for a funeral.  Pretty nice outside.  Taco seems to be rather smug this morning.  I suppose it's because it's Cinco de Mayo  Day.


----------



## peach174 (May 5, 2014)

Morning!

Happy Cinco de Mayo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spoonman (May 5, 2014)

Boy it sure is a Monday.   Man am i dragging today.


----------



## Spoonman (May 5, 2014)

A few pictures i took yesterday hiking


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 5, 2014)

Went to the kitchen and was going to fry me up some eggs for breakfast.  Mrs. BBD says, "Don't make a mess in my kitchen!"  I said, "OK.  I won't."  So what happens?  Mrs. BBD has a little storage container she keeps the eggs in.  As I turn around, guess who drops the container and broke over a dozen eggs on the kitchen floor?  Yep.  You guessed it.  That would be me.  So, no eggs this morning and Mrs. BBD is not happy.  Oh well.  Looks like Fruit Loops for breakfast this morning.  Forgot to mention that I got "THE LOOK."


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Went to the kitchen and was going to fry me up some eggs for breakfast.  Mrs. BBD says, "Don't make a mess in my kitchen!"  I said, "OK.  I won't."  So what happens?  Mrs. BBD has a little storage container she keeps the eggs in.  As I turn around, guess who drops the container and broke over a dozen eggs on the kitchen floor?  Yep.  You guessed it.  That would be me.  So, no eggs this morning and Mrs. BBD is not happy.  Oh well.  Looks like Fruit Loops for breakfast this morning.  Forgot to mention that I got "THE LOOK."




Oh, "THE LOOK". Head for the hills!!!

I bet that every guy here knows "the look".


----------



## Sarah G (May 5, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Went to the kitchen and was going to fry me up some eggs for breakfast.  Mrs. BBD says, "Don't make a mess in my kitchen!"  I said, "OK.  I won't."  So what happens?  Mrs. BBD has a little storage container she keeps the eggs in.  As I turn around, guess who drops the container and broke over a dozen eggs on the kitchen floor?  Yep.  You guessed it.  That would be me.  So, no eggs this morning and Mrs. BBD is not happy.  Oh well.  Looks like Fruit Loops for breakfast this morning.  Forgot to mention that I got "THE LOOK."








Try to have a good rest of the day and stay out of trouble.​


----------



## AquaAthena (May 5, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Went to the kitchen and was going to fry me up some eggs for breakfast.  Mrs. BBD says, "Don't make a mess in my kitchen!"  I said, "OK.  I won't."  So what happens?  Mrs. BBD has a little storage container she keeps the eggs in.  As I turn around, guess who drops the container and broke over a dozen eggs on the kitchen floor?  Yep.  You guessed it.  That would be me.  So, no eggs this morning and Mrs. BBD is not happy.  Oh well.  Looks like Fruit Loops for breakfast this morning.  Forgot to mention that I got "THE LOOK."



OOHHH, she's good.  The look that lingers.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 5, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Boy it sure is a Monday.   Man am i dragging today.



Are you??  Man, I feel great today. Monday's are one's friend, if they work some weekends.    Bring `em...


----------



## Nosmo King (May 5, 2014)

I mowed the north and west lawns at the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate yesterday for the first time this Spring.  As I pushed the mower through the grass, I recalled accounts of the first sodbusters as they braved the Prairies how the plowing was like opening a zipper, the plow cutting through the thick Kansas sod.  I did not do any plowing, but I wager those old sodbusters would find something familiar about my tiny Ohio lawn.  On the north lawn, I found parts of the grass just a bit thicker and greener than others.  Those parts all lay within the radius of Daisy the Mutt's lead screwed into the yard.

The news of potential Lyme disease in the Mutt had Mom make a house call yesterday.  Just as I was putting away all the lawn care accouterment, Mom pulled up in her big ol' Buick.  Why do senior citizens drive cars way too big for their needs?  Mom cooed and cuddled Daisy as if I had made the decision to put her down.  Daisy, fit as five fiddles, ate up that attention with a spoon!  Mom was satisfied that there is no impending danger and settled in to browse my iPad app listing all my DVDs. She took Harold and Maude, A Face in the Crowd, How Green Was my Valley, and the Humphrey Bogart classic In a Lonely Place.

Meanwhile, Daisy brought Mom every toy from her toy basket, a considerable effort, and squeaked every squeaker, shook every stuffed animal and bounced every ball in an effort to regain Mom's attention.  As Mom rose to leave, Daisy sat up and wagged her front legs at Mom the way a conductor implores the percussion section for more impact.  She hopped up on the love seat and repeated her trick.  Mom could not resist and bundled my dog up in her arms and carried her out to the Buick.  

Daisy enjoys her visits with Mom because she gets rich food to eat.  "Oh, I had a little bit of steak left over so I gave it to Daisy.  She had an egg for breakfast today and there's still a little boiled chicken left over from the pot of soup, so I gave that to her too." says Mom when I pick her up.

No wonder Daisy puts on a little show every time Mom comes to Pimplebutt!


----------



## Sarah G (May 5, 2014)

I know, I feel really good today too.  I almost feel guilty saying it sometimes.


----------



## Dajjal (May 5, 2014)

It's a bank holiday Monday in England today. It means nothing to me, except the supermarket is shut. So today I cannot get a chicken dinner, and I will make an omelet instead.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 5, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> It's a bank holiday Monday in England today. It means nothing to me, except the supermarket is shut. So today I cannot get a chicken dinner, and I will make an omelet instead.


Which came first, the omelet or the chicken dinner?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bank holiday Monday in England today. It means nothing to me, except the supermarket is shut. So today I cannot get a chicken dinner, and I will make an omelet instead.
> ...




Depends on how big the road was to cross.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2014)

It is Monday in Albuquerque.  You would think Cinco de Mayo would be a huge deal here, but not really.  Haven't seen anything special planned for the day in the city.

I will do a medical taxi run for Aunt Betty later this morning.  Was up, got dressed and am already ready to go because she thought she had an early appointment, but she called to say her appointment was at 11:45 instead of 9:45.  But I guess I won't fall apart in two hours. 

I do sympathize with BBD dropping those eggs.  But it is usually me who does something like that after admonishing Hombre to be careful.  

Was interested in the Ringel's road trip this weekend.  Some interesting stuff along that route.  My big sis got married when I was still in Junior High and her inlaws lived in Raton.  We went there now and then to blend families and one of my favorite things was riding with somebody up to Raton Pass and parking and watching the coal burning engines hook on to the front and rear of freight trains and chug it up and over the pass.  But I have a love affair with coal burners.  Those up there are long gone as they use enough diesel engines now to get the trains up and over.

So, here's hoping for a good Monday for all--good luck for Noomi in finding additional work--you'll still stay with Micky D's yes?---and upward and onward everybody.


----------



## Sherry (May 5, 2014)

My daughter and I had a phenomenal time last night at The Doobie Brothers concert...so thankful though that I scheduled a vacation day since my recovery time takes longer than it did in my younger days.


----------



## Spoonman (May 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> My daughter and I had a phenomenal time last night at The Doobie Brothers concert...so thankful though that I scheduled a vacation day since my recovery time takes longer than it did in my younger days.



how is your hearing today?   thats what always gets me


----------



## BDBoop (May 5, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter and I had a phenomenal time last night at The Doobie Brothers concert...so thankful though that I scheduled a vacation day since my recovery time takes longer than it did in my younger days.
> ...



"What??"


----------



## BDBoop (May 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> My daughter and I had a phenomenal time last night at The Doobie Brothers concert...so thankful though that I scheduled a vacation day since my recovery time takes longer than it did in my younger days.



Did they play Black Water?  First horizontal kiss for me. Those Missouri boys have mad skills, yo.


----------



## Sherry (May 5, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter and I had a phenomenal time last night at The Doobie Brothers concert...so thankful though that I scheduled a vacation day since my recovery time takes longer than it did in my younger days.
> ...



Surprisingly enough the ringing has stopped...and that venue is known for it's fantastic acoustics.

Ruth Eckerd Hall : Seating Chart : Ruth Eckerd Hall : Clearwater & Tampa, Florida



BDBoop said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter and I had a phenomenal time last night at The Doobie Brothers concert...so thankful though that I scheduled a vacation day since my recovery time takes longer than it did in my younger days.
> ...



Oh yeah.


----------



## Againsheila (May 5, 2014)

Another cloudy cold day in the great northwest.  Plumber is on his way, my kitchen sink is stopped up.  I hate when my sink gets clogged.  I hate paying the bill to fix it even more.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 5, 2014)

Is anybody planning to attend the Harry Potter adventures at Orlando this summer: Hogwarts Express and Diagon Alley?  My inner child is calling!


----------



## BDBoop (May 5, 2014)

CS QOD May 5th:

What is your dream destination, somewhere you've never been but long to go?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 5, 2014)

Machu Picchu


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 5, 2014)

Tarawa


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (May 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> CS QOD May 5th:
> 
> What is your dream destination, somewhere you've never been but long to go?



Paris and to ride the Orient Express.


----------



## Mertex (May 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the kitchen and was going to fry me up some eggs for breakfast.  Mrs. BBD says, "Don't make a mess in my kitchen!"  I said, "OK.  I won't."  So what happens?  Mrs. BBD has a little storage container she keeps the eggs in.  As I turn around, guess who drops the container and broke over a dozen eggs on the kitchen floor?  Yep.  You guessed it.  That would be me.  So, no eggs this morning and Mrs. BBD is not happy.  Oh well.  Looks like Fruit Loops for breakfast this morning.  Forgot to mention that I got "THE LOOK."
> ...




Ha,ha, the look only works for a little while....take it from an expert!


----------



## BDBoop (May 5, 2014)

Mine was always Ireland, but Pinterest has forced Greece into the forefront.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




The Wimmenz know that LOOK!!


----------



## Spoonman (May 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



i go to shows with earplugs now   lol


----------



## Nosmo King (May 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> CS QOD May 5th:
> 
> What is your dream destination, somewhere you've never been but long to go?


I'd love to go back to Paris.  My Celtic complexion does not work and play well with tropical climes.  My picky eating habits keep me from longing for an Oriental adventure (they eat bugs and stuff!).  I would love to see St. Petersburg in Russia, but politics have always conspired against that trip.  I've seen the USA in my rented Chevrolet, all but Alaska (my apologies to [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION], but the food has got to be better in France and the sites have got to be more inspiring.  I'm a city boy at heart and there's only so much wilderness I can take in before I ache for pavement under my feet.)


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

I've been to Alaska, I vacationed there in 1996. It was absolutely awesome.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 5, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


I saw Dick Dale, King of the Surf Guitar in a small club in Pittsburgh.  The very next day was my company physical and the ringing in my ears made me initially fail the hearing test.  I had to go back the next week to prove I was not partially deaf.

[ame=http://youtu.be/ht0tUWIiGzQ]Dick Dale (King Of The Surf Guitar) - FULL CONCERT - Jacksonville, Florida 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I've been to Alaska, I vacationed there in 1996. It was absolutely awesome.



Lived there for more than three years.  Loved it.


----------



## BDBoop (May 5, 2014)

Had to share this with you guys. Probably reminds me of [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] 's lil stick o'dynomite.


----------



## Mertex (May 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Yes we do.....it's automatic....we don't even have to learn it, it's in our genes.....or is that Jeans?  Oh well, either way....


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 5, 2014)

I thought about vacationing in Alaska but decided on Hawaii.

I suspect it was thick coats vs bikinis.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I thought about vacationing in Alaska but decided on Hawaii.
> 
> I suspect it was thick coats vs bikinis.





In the summer it gets up to 95 Fahrenheit in Fairbanks....


----------



## Mertex (May 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I've been to Alaska, I vacationed there in 1996. It was absolutely awesome.




We had a chance to go there when our son was stationed there, but we waited too long....and missed that opportunity, but, we may just plan a trip soon.

I did so want to go visit Alaska.....Denali.....so beautiful...


----------



## R.D. (May 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


When it stops working the fun will have died


----------



## Againsheila (May 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Machu Picchu



I would die from lack of air.  Cool place though.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 5, 2014)

This is so cool! I was looking out of the window and I saw something moving through the trees at the end of the road. So being curious I went out to take a closer look. It was a fox. I have never actually seen one in the wild before. The bushy tail was the giveaway and no collar either so it was definitely not someone's dog. 

I tried to get a picture but since I have never used the camera function on this phone I was struggling trying to figure it out before it disappeared. The fox was gone so I went back inside and decided I really should figure this out so I don't lose another opportunity. Without realizing it I had taken 4 shots and in 3 of them the face of the fox is actually tiny but still visible. I think that it was laughing at me fumbling with my phone. 

So the very best of the pictures turns out to be the fox looking at me from behind the base of the power pylon and it is virtually invisible so I am going to blow it up.




​
 [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2014)

Our daughter treated us to a trip to Alaska including exploring a bit of the inland and then cruising from Sewell through the inside passage to Vancouver where we caught a flight home.  We went on boats and trains and busses and planes and trams to see the sights, walk on glaciers, see the bears and the whales and seals and salmon and eagles etc., and be up close and personal near the glacier edges as they calved off huge chunks of ice and icebergs.

The weather was overcast and rainy or threatening rain the entire time--we were in Talkeetna at one of Alaska's best viewing locations for Denali, but couldn't see it because of the rain and fog.  But we desert dwellers loved every single minute of it.  And we have been trying to figure out how to go back because we didn't get to do three things we really wanted to do:  1) see Denali  2) see the northern lights  3) see a moose in the wild.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2014)

Hmmm.  The next time the Coffee Shop has to move, how about we move here?


----------



## boedicca (May 5, 2014)

I adore the smell of a Brand New Coffee Shop!

When are we moving?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 5, 2014)

boedicca said:


> I adore the smell of a Brand New Coffee Shop!
> 
> When are we moving?



Well the time seems to be getting shorter and shorter between moves.  But hopefully not for a few months.  But wouldn't you love the window table at that restaurant?


----------



## boedicca (May 5, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I adore the smell of a Brand New Coffee Shop!
> ...




Indeed.  J'adore a room with a view!


----------



## Mertex (May 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> This is so cool! I was looking out of the window and I saw something moving through the trees at the end of the road. So being curious I went out to take a closer look. It was a fox. I have never actually seen one in the wild before. The bushy tail was the giveaway and no collar either so it was definitely not someone's dog.
> 
> I tried to get a picture but since I have never used the camera function on this phone I was struggling trying to figure it out before it disappeared. The fox was gone so I went back inside and decided I really should figure this out so I don't lose another opportunity. Without realizing it I had taken 4 shots and in 3 of them the face of the fox is actually tiny but still visible. I think that it was laughing at me fumbling with my phone.
> 
> ...



OH no, you're going to blow up the power pylon?  Hope it doesn't make your neighbors mad.....


----------



## alan1 (May 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> My daughter and I had a phenomenal time last night at The Doobie Brothers concert...so thankful though that I scheduled a vacation day since my recovery time takes longer than it did in my younger days.



I didn't know the Doobie Brothers still played together.
Cornelius Bumpus used to play with The Doobie Brothers.  He was a local to my home town, so he'd play the local bars sometimes when he wasn't touring.  I used to see him in small venues of about 50-75 people during the 80's.  That man could wail on the saxophone.  He died in the early 2000's.


----------



## alan1 (May 5, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I thought about vacationing in Alaska but decided on Hawaii.
> 
> I suspect it was thick coats vs bikinis.



I prefer you in a thick coat.


----------



## Spoonman (May 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> This is so cool! I was looking out of the window and I saw something moving through the trees at the end of the road. So being curious I went out to take a closer look. It was a fox. I have never actually seen one in the wild before. The bushy tail was the giveaway and no collar either so it was definitely not someone's dog.
> 
> I tried to get a picture but since I have never used the camera function on this phone I was struggling trying to figure it out before it disappeared. The fox was gone so I went back inside and decided I really should figure this out so I don't lose another opportunity. Without realizing it I had taken 4 shots and in 3 of them the face of the fox is actually tiny but still visible. I think that it was laughing at me fumbling with my phone.
> 
> ...



very cool.   the foxes up here are very elusive.  you only see them at dawn or dusk.  down the shore they are much more brazen.


----------



## Sarah G (May 5, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought about vacationing in Alaska but decided on Hawaii.
> ...



I knew somebody would jump on that one, I just didn't know who would be the first.


----------



## alan1 (May 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



If it's any consolation, I would never wear a bikini.


----------



## R.D. (May 5, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



It is


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to Alaska, I vacationed there in 1996. It was absolutely awesome.
> ...



My daughter is leaving the 16th for an Alaska cruise. Junior class school trip. I just can't understand why she was so against me going along as a chaperone.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 5, 2014)

Blood...that would have trouble written all over it.


----------



## Sherry (May 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Blood...that would have trouble written all over it.



I agree.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/350348-location-location-location-4.html#post8958773


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought about vacationing in Alaska but decided on Hawaii.
> ...



We're going to have to work on your sense of silly..


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Mrs. BBD's "Look" takes about 12 hours to wear off.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 5, 2014)

Attended my friend Otis' funeral this afternoon.  It was a nice send off.  Preacher did an excellent job of it.  Now it's time to turn the page on a new chapter for him.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 5, 2014)

Good night everybody.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 5, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter and I had a phenomenal time last night at The Doobie Brothers concert...so thankful though that I scheduled a vacation day since my recovery time takes longer than it did in my younger days.
> ...



I wonder who he's playing for now...


----------



## Sherry (May 5, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



She must be Irish...almost as stubborn as us Swedes.


----------



## Jughead (May 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 5, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Sherry....you may be stubborn....but a little bird told me you were once a member of the Swedish Bikini Team.  It's okay....you can fess up.  My guess it was just to help Swedish tourism?  Maybe a little extra college money?


----------



## Grandma (May 5, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Mum and dad have gone for a few days to stay with nana, so I get a quiet house for a couple of days. After some verbal abuse this morning - just mocking me for actually going to the gym to keep fit - they left about half an hour ago.
> 
> ...



Get out of there, Noomi. It's too toxic for you.


----------



## Sherry (May 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Yeah, but I was drunk. Normally I'm a very modest person.


----------



## Noomi (May 5, 2014)

I just realised early this morning that I couldn't actually do any of the jobs I am applying for. They want someone to start immediately, which I could, but I would need a week off to have my op. I don't think an employer is going to want to wait a week for me. Sucks, because there have been some good jobs advertised that I could actually do.

Fingers crossed more become available next month when I am recovered.


----------



## Grandma (May 5, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> CS QOD May 5th:
> 
> What is your dream destination, somewhere you've never been but long to go?



Space. In a starship.


----------



## Noomi (May 5, 2014)

Grandma said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > CS QOD May 5th:
> ...



I just want to go to Queensland. Few hours plane ride and I'm basking in the warmth.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 5, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I just realised early this morning that I couldn't actually do any of the jobs I am applying for. They want someone to start immediately, which I could, but I would need a week off to have my op. I don't think an employer is going to want to wait a week for me. Sucks, because there have been some good jobs advertised that I could actually do.
> 
> Fingers crossed more become available next month when I am recovered.




Good luck, Noomi.  Have a friend in Brisbane.  She's a physical therapist originally from Boston.  Loves the Gold Coast.  Hope things work out.


----------



## Noomi (May 5, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I just realised early this morning that I couldn't actually do any of the jobs I am applying for. They want someone to start immediately, which I could, but I would need a week off to have my op. I don't think an employer is going to want to wait a week for me. Sucks, because there have been some good jobs advertised that I could actually do.
> ...



Fingers crossed. I checked my email just now, haven't heard back from any of the employers I emailed. Figures. They want someone to work for them but don't bother to answer simple questions. Grr...


----------



## Ernie S. (May 6, 2014)

I'm sad to report that Royce passed late Saturday night. His wife Alisha and his 2 sons, Hunter and Forest, were with him at the end.
Please! If you can give Alisha some extra effort in your prayers, I and she would surely appreciate it. 
A year ago, her dad passed, Saturday night, right after her husbands passing, she was informed that her uncle, her dads brother, left this world at nearly the same moment.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2014)

An extra comforting ((hug)) for Ernie tonight and of course we'll keep the prayers and positive thoughts going for him and his friend Royce's family as they prepare for the final goodbye.

It is just after 1 a.m. here and I'm off to bed.

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Dad, Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
BBD and the family of his dear friend, Otis.
Ernie and his friend Royce's family as they prepare for the final goodbye.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, Sunshine, and BDBoop.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Good morning,and wishing you all a good Tuesday!


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








That's Amanda Seyfried.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








That's Jackie Gleason. 

I posted another pic of him about 2 months ago, this one is much better!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Today's coffee funnies.


How about gargoyles drinking coffee?








-and-


----------



## Noomi (May 6, 2014)

Karate week starts again. Oh yes. 

Great class, went through the McDonalds drive thru on the way home. Guy in the car in front of me was abusing the drive thru girl. When I got to her window, she was wiping away tears. I was so freaking angry. If I could have rammed that bastards car I would have. No excuse for abusing someone like that, no matter if the mistake was their fault.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 6, 2014)

I just found this.  I love Raymond Carver's short stories.

Happiness
by Raymond Carver

So early it's still almost dark out.
I'm near the window with coffee,
and the usual early morning stuff
that passes for thought.

When I see the boy and his friend
walking up the road
to deliver the newspaper.

They wear caps and sweaters,
and one boy has a bag over his shoulder.
They are so happy
they aren't saying anything, these boys.

I think if they could, they would take
each others' arm.
It's early in the morning,
and they are doing this thing together.

They come on, slowly.
The sky is taking on light,
though the moon still hangs pale over the water.

Such beauty that for a minute
death and ambition, even love,
doesn't enter into this.

Happiness. It comes on
unexpectedly. And goes beyond, really,
any early morning talk about it.


----------



## R.D. (May 6, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm sad to report that Royce passed late Saturday night. His wife Alisha and his 2 sons, Hunter and Forest, were with him at the end.
> Please! If you can give Alisha some extra effort in your prayers, I and she would surely appreciate it.
> A year ago, her dad passed, Saturday night, right after her husbands passing, she was informed that her uncle, her dads brother, left this world at nearly the same moment.


----------



## Sarah G (May 6, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm sad to report that Royce passed late Saturday night. His wife Alisha and his 2 sons, Hunter and Forest, were with him at the end.
> Please! If you can give Alisha some extra effort in your prayers, I and she would surely appreciate it.
> A year ago, her dad passed, Saturday night, right after her husbands passing, she was informed that her uncle, her dads brother, left this world at nearly the same moment.



Prayers for Royce, family and friends.


----------



## Sarah G (May 6, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


----------



## Jughead (May 6, 2014)

Today May 6th is No Diet Day. I guess I'll celebrate by having an extra hamburger (or two) for lunch. 



> A day dedicated to raising awareness of how unhealthy dieting can be harmful, or respecting and accepting body types, and promoting healthy eating rather than dieting.



No Diet Day


----------



## R.D. (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (May 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Today May 6th is No Diet Day. I guess I'll celebrate my having an extra hamburger (or two) for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Khloe Kardashian showed off her tiny waist on E News the other night, she says she doesn't believe in dieting, she just works out day and night.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 6, 2014)

good morning!


----------



## Esmeralda (May 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Today May 6th is No Diet Day. I guess I'll celebrate my having an extra hamburger (or two) for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. Promote healthy eating instead of dieting.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> good morning!




Top of the morning to you, Jake!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful morning here in northwestern Illinois.  Just a little cool but otherwise really nice day.  Have had my coffee.  Waiting patiently to take Mrs. BBD to her quilting party down at the church.  Today our lawn gets mowed for the first time this year...  Other than that, not much happening around here.

Foxy, it's ok to take me off the concerns list now.  Thanks.


----------



## Dajjal (May 6, 2014)

Hooray, I went to a new dentist today, and she was a pretty lady with a gentle touch.
I was a little scared of going to a new dentist in case it was a bad one, but I need not have worried. After that I went to an Italian restaurant and treated myself to spaghetti Bolognas. I resisted the temptation to suck it up, and curled in up on my fork instead.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 6, 2014)

R.D. said:


>



  Loved that...


----------



## AquaAthena (May 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> good morning!



Thanks Jake, and good morning to to you and all coffee-mates.  It's going to be a beautiful day in every way.


----------



## Darkwind (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Darkwind said:


>




Ok, I admit it. I didn't see the Godzilla.

Damn, I really had to look for it!!!


----------



## Darkwind (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (May 6, 2014)

Darkwind said:


>



I didn't even notice it.


----------



## Sarah G (May 6, 2014)

It is so beautiful here today.  Perfect!


----------



## peach174 (May 6, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## Dajjal (May 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> It is so beautiful here today.  Perfect!






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RglMIKG0GFw]Michael Bublé - It's A Beautiful Day [Official Lyric Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dajjal (May 6, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > good morning!
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co6WMzDOh1o]U2 - Beautiful Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind (May 6, 2014)

Oh





MY














GOD!


----------



## Darkwind (May 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


**Pulls out sofa and notepad**

So, how long have you hated lizards?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  It really is a beautiful day here in Albuquerque--thanks for especially the Michael Buble song Dajjal--I hate to admit it, but I usually do like his music. 

Hombre is off to the hospital for his volunteer job at the hospital, actually urgent care center, shortly--they keep wanting to put him on the payroll but he is resisting.  We could use the extra money but he doesn't want to be tied down to a 'have to' situation and I support him in that.

Was just thinking about that for Noomi.  Maybe a volunteer job that would be a low pressure environment to learn some new skills and could work into possibly a paying position?  Our granddaughter volunteers at the Humane Association while she is in college and she will be offered a paying position there if anybody ever quits and opens up a position she can do.

So I slept in this morning, and am now enjoying coffee and a few minues of reflection (and messing around here) until I get started on the laundry.  I deemed Tuesday laundry day at our house.


----------



## Spoonman (May 6, 2014)

These pictures were taken standing inside about a 4' diameter tree looking up.  the light is coming through hollowed out branch arms


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 6, 2014)

Afternoon Coffeemates! I'm going to waste this day away. Nothing on the agenda except to go vote in the primary.


----------



## Againsheila (May 6, 2014)

another cold rainy day.

So, I need a laugh:


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 6, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Hooray, I went to a new dentist today, and she was a pretty lady with a gentle touch.
> I was a little scared of going to a new dentist in case it was a bad one, but I need not have worried. After that I went to an Italian restaurant and treated myself to spaghetti Bolognas. I resisted the temptation to suck it up, and curled in up on my fork instead.



When I go to the dentist I usually arrive kicking and screaming and by gunpoint.  I wouldn't care how pretty and gentle your female dentist was.  No way would I go unless by force.  All dentist are sadistic SOB's and they are most likely members of a political party I don't care for.  I'd never let somebody like that put their hands in my mouth.  Was your pretty female dentist topless?  I might go then...  Maybe.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2014)

Speaking of topless, as I previously posted I slept in this morning.  And I was awakened for the final time by the trash truck banging the garbage containers around out there on the street--the bedroom window opens onto the street.  And I was awakened from a sound sleep in which I was dreaming that a topless Johnny Weir was giving me a haircut????

What does that mean?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of topless, as I previously posted I slept in this morning.  And I was awakened for the final time by the trash truck banging the garbage containers around out there on the street--the bedroom window opens onto the street.  And I was awakened from a sound sleep in which I was dreaming that a topless Johnny Weir was giving me a haircut????
> 
> What does that mean?



It means you better go back to sleep, take your top off and give HIM a haircut!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of topless, as I previously posted I slept in this morning.  And I was awakened for the final time by the trash truck banging the garbage containers around out there on the street--the bedroom window opens onto the street.  And I was awakened from a sound sleep in which I was dreaming that a topless Johnny Weir was giving me a haircut????
> ...



You think?  LOL.  I can only imagine that he showed up in my dream because he was so recently featured in the pre-Kentucky Derby coverage.  But what that had to do with haircuts eludes me.


----------



## Spoonman (May 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of topless, as I previously posted I slept in this morning.  And I was awakened for the final time by the trash truck banging the garbage containers around out there on the street--the bedroom window opens onto the street.  And I was awakened from a sound sleep in which I was dreaming that a topless Johnny Weir was giving me a haircut????
> 
> What does that mean?



I think it means that you should never ever go to sleep again


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (May 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I believe that Sigmund Freud had it right. He said that our dreams symbolize our repressed fears and desires. And I can think nothing more fearful than a topless Johnny Weir giving me a haircut. 



> Sigmund Freud (1856-1939) is best known for his theories of the unconscious mind. The controversial psychoanalyst said that our brain protects us from disturbing thoughts and memories by repressing them.





> Was Sigmund Freud right to suggest that dreams symbolize our repressed fears and desires?



Why Do We Dream?


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Speaking of topless, as I previously posted I slept in this morning.  And I was awakened for the final time by the trash truck banging the garbage containers around out there on the street--the bedroom window opens onto the street.  And I was awakened from a sound sleep in which I was dreaming that a topless Johnny Weir was giving me a haircut????
> 
> *What does that mean?*



Sometime within the next 48 hours your house is going to be attacked by woodpeckers.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 6, 2014)

I feel good!


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




He does have lovely hair.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



And he does have a surprisingly sparkly personality.  And he is a brilliant figure skater.  But he is really not my type at all.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 6, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> I feel good!





Civic duty is important. 

Going to vote on whom to award a library scholarship to tonight.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 6, 2014)

Our primary isn't until June here.  The campaign season seems really slow gearing up this time so ya'll voting in the earliest primaries probably won't get the full selection available.  And that's probably no big deal.


----------



## peach174 (May 6, 2014)

Our primary is in August.


----------



## Spoonman (May 6, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of topless, as I previously posted I slept in this morning.  And I was awakened for the final time by the trash truck banging the garbage containers around out there on the street--the bedroom window opens onto the street.  And I was awakened from a sound sleep in which I was dreaming that a topless Johnny Weir was giving me a haircut????
> ...



that's not bad hair,   this is bad hair


----------



## alan1 (May 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...


Sigmund Freud put forth the theory that every man wanted to have sex with his mother.
Personally, I never found Sigmund Freud's mother attractive and have no desire to have sex with her.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 6, 2014)

Cut the grass,
Voted
Cemented in a new post for a hand rail.
Went down to the post and assisted the 2nd Vice Commander in doing the annual inventory.
Took 2nd Vice over to the revolutionary war cemetery in PA. (They have asked us to prepare it for Memorial Day.
And did the laundry

I think I had a pretty full day....


----------



## Wake (May 6, 2014)

I never put much thought into hair. Shave it down, save $$$.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (May 7, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm sad to report that Royce passed late Saturday night. His wife Alisha and his 2 sons, Hunter and Forest, were with him at the end.
> Please! If you can give Alisha some extra effort in your prayers, I and she would surely appreciate it.
> A year ago, her dad passed, Saturday night, right after her husbands passing, she was informed that her uncle, her dads brother, left this world at nearly the same moment.



Very sorry for the loss, Ernie. Alisha and her children are in my thoughts. *hugs* to you.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Dad, Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Derideo_Te, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye.
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,


----------



## Sarah G (May 7, 2014)

Quiet night here.  Morning Everyone.


----------



## Noomi (May 7, 2014)

Foxy, you can take my dad off the list now. He's well recovering.  Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers, folks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 7, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and happy Hump Day.

Here celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








That's Susan Sarandon.


And just as hawt as ever.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 7, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:







That's Anthony Quinn.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 7, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 7, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Foxy, you can take my dad off the list now. He's well recovering.  Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers, folks.







Really, really glad to hear that.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 7, 2014)

BTW, in honor of VE day(s) and our vets:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/europe/353318-ve-day-69-years-ago-this-week.html

If you have any photos you would like to contribute, that would be neat.


----------



## Noomi (May 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Foxy, you can take my dad off the list now. He's well recovering.  Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers, folks.
> ...



He was well enough to go away with mum for a few days lol. He's relaxing, eating normally again. Its all good.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 7, 2014)

Up early here this morning.  Had my coffee.  It's nice outside.  They say low 80's today!  Also maybe some rain.  Have to go to Rockford for a routine doctor's appointment this afternoon.  Had my grass cut for the first time this season yesterday.  Yard looks pretty nice.  Taco's being lazy this morning.  Birds are chirping.  That about sums it all up for this part of the woods.  Hope everybody has a nice day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 7, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




Great.


----------



## Jughead (May 7, 2014)

Nice day outside. They say that time flies by when you're busy...I wish it were to fly by faster.


----------



## R.D. (May 7, 2014)

Happy..


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 7, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Foxy, you can take my dad off the list now. He's well recovering.  Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers, folks.



That is really good news, Noomi! 

Foxy, you can take me off the sore back list since today was my last PT day. I will be substituting PT with gym exercises instead.  Only part I am not going to miss is driving back from PT directly into the rising sun for 30 minutes. 

So happy midweek, everyone. Just made myself toasted cheese and Marmite for breakfast. In case you are wondering what the toast looks like once the Marmite goes on.






And this is what it looks like once the cheese is toasted.






You either love Marmite or you hate it. But this reminds me that when I was first in my first apartment I had a cat that I sort of inherited from a girlfriend who moved on but left the cat behind. 

I recall coming home late one Sunday evening to a starving cat and discovering that there was no cat food at all. So I took the stale bread, toasted it, spread it with Marmite and cut it into small pieces and gave it to the cat. Now I am not sure if she was purring just because I had fed her or because she enjoyed the Marmite toast but she finished all of it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 7, 2014)

Unless you declare a party affiliation you are not allowed to vote in NJ primaries. Not sure if that is a good or a bad thing!


----------



## pacer (May 7, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 7, 2014)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2014)

Stopped in to say hi.  Headed up to my dad's for a couple of days to work around the house and yard, he's still having problems with the Pleurisy.


----------



## peach174 (May 7, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## Againsheila (May 7, 2014)

A beautiful sunny day so far.  49 degrees, but at least the sun is out.  Only day of the week it doesn't call for rain.  I want summer!

Hope y'all have a great day.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 7, 2014)

Just saw my first hummingbird of the spring here in northwestern Illinois.  Must be going to stay a while because he had a tiny suitcase.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Up early here this morning.  Had my coffee.  It's nice outside.  They say low 80's today!  Also maybe some rain.  Have to go to Rockford for a routine doctor's appointment this afternoon.  Had my grass cut for the first time this season yesterday.  Yard looks pretty nice.  Taco's being lazy this morning.  Birds are chirping.  That about sums it all up for this part of the woods.  Hope everybody has a nice day.



Your day is off to a grand start, BBD. Your attitude is a positive one. You are appreciating the best things life has to offer. A great handsome dog who loves you, and only a _routine _Dr's visit, and a peaceful-looking lawn with birds chirping as they welcome this beautiful time of year for most people....spring.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> A beautiful sunny day so far.  49 degrees, but at least the sun is out.  Only day of the week it doesn't call for rain.  I want summer!
> 
> Hope y'all have a great day.



Thanks Againsheila, and right back at `cha.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 7, 2014)

rainy spring day


----------



## AquaAthena (May 7, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Foxy, you can take my dad off the list now. He's well recovering.  Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers, folks.
> ...



OOHHH....STOP THIS!!!  I will overeat my breakfast cereal. Two cups instead of one.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 7, 2014)

Beautiful here.  Sunny and warm.  A day to count your blessings.


----------



## Againsheila (May 7, 2014)

Okay guys, what's a "Knees Up?"  One of our frequent volunteers at the theatre has passed and they're having a "Knees Up" to celebrate her life.  She was a wonderful person.  Always energetic and sassy.  She was in her 90's and had more energy than I have.  She'll be missed.


----------



## Mertex (May 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Stopped in to say hi.  Headed up to my dad's for a couple of days to work around the house and yard, he's still having problems with the Pleurisy.




That's a nice gesture.  I'm sure your dad will appreciate it very much, and also enjoy your company.  You will remember this long after and will be glad you took the time....


----------



## Mertex (May 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Okay guys, what's a "Knees Up?"  One of our frequent volunteers at the theatre has passed and they're having a "Knees Up" to celebrate her life.  She was a wonderful person.  Always energetic and sassy.  She was in her 90's and had more energy than I have.  She'll be missed.




A joyful way to celebrate a person's life upon their death.

knees-up  [neez-uhp]  
noun British Informal.
a party or lively gathering, usually including dancing.


----------



## Mertex (May 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> A beautiful sunny day so far.  49 degrees, but at least the sun is out.  Only day of the week it doesn't call for rain.  I want summer!
> 
> Hope y'all have a great day.




We're having a cloudy day, but we want the rain, so I'm kinda glad...hope it rains.  The forecast is that we will get some rain, probably tomorrow...sure hope so.

Enjoy your sunshine -


----------



## Spoonman (May 7, 2014)

a few more pictures hiking


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2014)

Good morning all.

I was feeling poorly this morning and decided to stay in bed and see if I could sleep it off.  But by close to 10 a.m. I was really bored with both feeling poorly and trying to sleep so I'm up and just ignoring the whole thing. 

Happily taking DT's back and Noomi's dad off the vigil list; putting Ringel's dad on.  But it's always a good thing to be taking more folks off because things are better than putting folks on.

DT made me look up 'mermite' to see what the heck that is.  And I still don't know.  

And Mertex is right, a 'knee's up' in the case of Sheila's departed associate would be a celebration of a life in a joyful manner--most commonly celebrated among those in theater, musicians, etc.

Now I'm trying to decide if I'm hungry or not, and if I am what I am hungry for.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear that you're feeling a bit under the weather today, Foxy.  Hope you're better real soon.

I have put on clean socks in preparation for my doctor's appointment this afternoon.  I'm going to see my Sleep Apnea doctor for the yearly check-up.  I want him to take a look at my right foot cause sometimes when I sit in my recliner, with Taco laying between my legs down by my feet, my right foot goes to sleep.  He's a sleep doctor so he might have an idea of why my foot goes to sleep like that when I'm in my recliner.


----------



## Dajjal (May 7, 2014)

And now for something completely different. How to open your third eye.

Sit quietly in a darkened room. Say a prayer to lift your vibrations to higher planes.
Then close your eyes, and look straight ahead. Think of a lotus flower in your forhead and imagine the petals opening. Try to see a spot of light. If you see a spot of light try to keep watching it, and try to expand it out wards. When you have finished make an equal effort to imagine the flower closing again.


----------



## R.D. (May 7, 2014)

Feel better, Fox I should have stayed in bed, too.

I started staining a table I stripped and sanded, outside, only to have birds poo on it...ewww

Btwn coats I decided to clean the lazy Susan I keep cooking oils on only to have it come unglued- an hour later -and spill bottles of seasoned oil all over the place.   Scared me to death!  So before I get it fully cleaned up I slip in some oil I missed and toppled a stool, breaking that.  So's I go to get the spare stool only to find someone (probably me) left a watering can on it so it has a big white water mark on it.   

If its true bad things come in three, the rest of my day is looking good


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Okay guys, what's a "Knees Up?"  One of our frequent volunteers at the theatre has passed and they're having a "Knees Up" to celebrate her life.  She was a wonderful person.  Always energetic and sassy.  She was in her 90's and had more energy than I have.  She'll be missed.
> ...



Comes from this old cockney song.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RED_7HNogDw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RED_7HNogDw[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Feel better, Fox I should have stayed in bed, too.
> 
> I started staining a table I stripped and sanded, outside, only to have birds poo on it...ewww
> 
> ...



Aw sweetie, make yourself a cup of hot chocolate and chill out.  This too will pass. Our mom's always told us there would be days like that, and how true it is.  What they didn't tell us is how many of them there would be.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2014)

I just made us some pretty good tuna sandwiches for lunch garnished with the cut veggies left over from Uncle Ed's birthday dinner--celery, baby carrots, broccoli, cauliflower.  Didn't have any ranch dressing or dip so used my coleslaw dressing to dip the veggies in.  That may be our preference from now on.


----------



## Sarah G (May 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I just made us some pretty good tuna sandwiches for lunch garnished with the cut veggies left over from Uncle Ed's birthday dinner--celery, baby carrots, broccoli, cauliflower.  Didn't have any ranch dressing or dip so used my coleslaw dressing to dip the veggies in.  That may be our preference from now on.



That sounds so good to me right now.  Love tuna, celery and egg salad with just salt and pepper and mayo.  You guys really eat well, love to see my friends taking the time to do that.

My daughter and son in law are taking me to dinner for Mother's Day since they'll be on vacation Sunday so I just didn't have lunch today.

(We went to my favorite Mexican place, Venturas.  Fabulous as always.)


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> And now for something completely different. How to open your third eye.
> 
> Sit quietly in a darkened room. Say a prayer to lift your vibrations to higher planes.
> Then close your eyes, and look straight ahead. Think of a lotus flower in your forhead and imagine the petals opening. Try to see a spot of light. If you see a spot of light try to keep watching it, and try to expand it out wards. When you have finished make an equal effort to imagine the flower closing again.



And if we manage to open that 'third eye', is there a benefit to expect?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 7, 2014)

I'm here, briefly........


----------



## Againsheila (May 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Okay guys, what's a "Knees Up?"  One of our frequent volunteers at the theatre has passed and they're having a "Knees Up" to celebrate her life.  She was a wonderful person.  Always energetic and sassy.  She was in her 90's and had more energy than I have.  She'll be missed.
> ...



Well, she was definitely British.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...




There you go!


I was thinking it was maybe aerobic activity for the, uh, somewhat older generation. Like, uh, jump-rope!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



If this member of the 'older generation' tried to jump rope today, it would probably require mobilization of every paramedic in town to deal with the carnage.


----------



## Againsheila (May 7, 2014)

Okay Foxy, you can add Andrew to your prayer list.  they're going to move him into another apartment where he will have his own bathroom.  If you remember what he went through when he first moved in with this organization, it was hell.  I wanted to just bring him home things were so bad, but we toughed it out and he got better and now he's doing great.  I'm so terrified of what this new move is going to do to him.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Okay Foxy, you can add Andrew to your prayer list.  they're going to move him into another apartment where he will have his own bathroom.  If you remember what he went through when he first moved in with this organization, it was hell.  I wanted to just bring him home things were so bad, but we toughed it out and he got better and now he's doing great.  I'm so terrified of what this new move is going to do to him.



Why would they do that when they know someone as severely autistic as Andrew doesn't tolerate any form of change?  But of course I will put him (and you) on the list.


----------



## Againsheila (May 7, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Okay Foxy, you can add Andrew to your prayer list.  they're going to move him into another apartment where he will have his own bathroom.  If you remember what he went through when he first moved in with this organization, it was hell.  I wanted to just bring him home things were so bad, but we toughed it out and he got better and now he's doing great.  I'm so terrified of what this new move is going to do to him.
> ...



There's only one bathroom in the apartment he is in now and he monopolizes it, pulling others actually off the toilet if they are there when he wants to go.  They want to put him in an apartment where he'll have his own toilet.  I understand the reasoning, I'm just scared half to death of going through what we went through before.


----------



## Againsheila (May 7, 2014)




----------



## peach174 (May 7, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



You and him are in my prayers.
Hopefully he won't have such a hard time as before.
After it happened he did really well. Hopefully the same will happen again and maybe it won't be as bad or as traumatic for him as it was the first time.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 7, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> And now for something completely different. How to open your third eye.
> 
> Sit quietly in a darkened room. Say a prayer to lift your vibrations to higher planes.
> Then close your eyes, and look straight ahead. Think of a lotus flower in your forhead and imagine the petals opening. Try to see a spot of light. If you see a spot of light try to keep watching it, and try to expand it out wards. When you have finished make an equal effort to imagine the flower closing again.



What in the world have you been smoking?


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 7, 2014)

Routine yearly appointment with the sleep apnea doctor went just fine.  Well, sort of.  He told me that if I didn't let Taco lay on my feet when he was sitting with me in the recliner that my foot would probably not go to sleep.  He also said that he was afraid to tell me but I should know that sometime within the next 75 to 80 years I'm going to die.  I asked for a second opinion.  Some young guy came in the room and said "maybe 90 years."  I guess I should start getting my things in order.  Maybe I'll wait 20 years or so because I'm in no hurry to clean the garage.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 7, 2014)

Hello Portland........


Spurs win first game against the Portland Trail Blazers.  Don't want to brag, but they really gave them a whooping.

*San Antonio Spurs Beat The Portland Trail Blazers In First Game Of Round 2​*Three nights after Damian Lillard made a game-winning shot that shook the league, his *Trail Blazers were dominated by the San Antonio Spurs. *The Spurs dominated the game from the first quarter, scoring the first 8 points of the game and continuing that domiance to a *116-92 victory.*


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2014)

Just got back from the hospital, showed up at my dad's this morning and he was acting like he had a stroke but refused to let me take him to the ER or call an ambulance.  Got him to lay down and sleep for about 5 hours, when he woke up he was much worse so I called the ambulance.  In route to the ER he became unresponsive, they intubated him and eventually sent him to ICU.  We're still not sure what happened, nothing obvious on the CT scan or the x-rays but it does look like something caused him to stroke out.  Hopefully we'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2014)

Focused on Ringel's dad for the near future. . . . 

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Ringel's dad,
Sheila and Andrew,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and happy Thursday to you.

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







That's Claudia Cardinale, who was the premiere italian actress of films of the 50s and 60s, she was quite the starlet back then.

Here is how she looked when she was at the peak of her career:






From the film: "Otto e mezzo"


From the WIKI link above:



> In February 2011 the Los Angeles Times Magazine named Cardinale among the 50 most beautiful women in film history.



Just saw her in an old film last week. Cool.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








A somewhat "12 Monkey"ish Brad Pitt.


lol.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

Today's coffee funnies:


----------



## Sarah G (May 8, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 8, 2014)

Wake said:


> I never put much thought into hair. Shave it down, save $$$.



I usually just braid mine.  I have considered cutting it short lately...well, until the mosquitos made their annual appearance.  Now, I let it loose, it's a great bug screen.


----------



## pacer (May 8, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Beautiful day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

Good morning, Pacer.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 8, 2014)

Two words this morning:  more coffee.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 8, 2014)

Dropped another 7 pounds in the past few weeks... I like where this is going. My goal is to drop 10 pounds in a month. Was 280 at the end of April, am 273 8 days into May, well ahead of where I should be.  

$$$


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  We found out last night that we would have house guests arriving this afternoon so I hit the floor running this morning.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2014)

*007!!!*

*HAPPY 10TH ANNIVERSARY
AT USMB!!!!*
*May 8, 2004 - May 8, 2014*


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 8, 2014)

Dude 007! Grats on being here 10 years!


----------



## R.D. (May 8, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (May 8, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Dropped another 7 pounds in the past few weeks... I like where this is going. My goal is to drop 10 pounds in a month. Was 280 at the end of April, am 273 8 days into May, well ahead of where I should be.
> 
> $$$



Good for you!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 8, 2014)

Good morning, all.

TK, congrats on your effort.

Foxfyre, have fun with your guests.


----------



## R.D. (May 8, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Dropped another 7 pounds in the past few weeks... I like where this is going. My goal is to drop 10 pounds in a month. Was 280 at the end of April, am 273 8 days into May, well ahead of where I should be.
> 
> $$$





Meeting goals is so rewarding


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, all.
> 
> TK, congrats on your effort.
> 
> Foxfyre, have fun with your guests.




Good morning, Jake.  Top of the day to you.

Good job on your efforts, TK. Keep going.

Foxfyre, the hostess with the mostest!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


>





lol.


Self-fullfilling prophecy?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> *007!!!*
> 
> *HAPPY 10TH ANNIVERSARY
> AT USMB!!!!*
> *May 8, 2004 - May 8, 2014*



Woot-woot, [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]!!!


----------



## Spoonman (May 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> *007!!!*
> 
> *HAPPY 10TH ANNIVERSARY
> AT USMB!!!!*
> *May 8, 2004 - May 8, 2014*



i hope he makes a showing.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Dropped another 7 pounds in the past few weeks... I like where this is going. My goal is to drop 10 pounds in a month. Was 280 at the end of April, am 273 8 days into May, well ahead of where I should be.
> ...



Yes, it is. Having goals is the first step.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *007!!!*
> ...






I do too. I miss 007.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 8, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *007!!!*
> ...



I do, too. May he stop in and see his anniversary present from one of his most ardent admirers.  Ten years is a very long time and as life, good times and bad, are part and parcel of it all.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, all.
> ...



good morning, stats


----------



## Ringel05 (May 8, 2014)

Hi all, talked with the ICU nurse this morning, my dad is still intubated and is sleeping (drug induced) but when they wake him up he responds normally to commands so he is improving.  Still don't know what happened though they think it may be related to his COPD.  A neurologist will see him today.
Busy cleaning up his house, doing laundry and a little yard work, will see him later today.


----------



## 007 (May 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> *007!!!*
> 
> *HAPPY 10TH ANNIVERSARY
> AT USMB!!!!*
> *May 8, 2004 - May 8, 2014*


Well, a little birdie dropped me an email and recommended I take a look at the CS today... so... THANK YOU to Foxfyre and all my VERY good virtual friends here. I have missed you and wish that this day could have been a more joyous occasion, but, because of the way I was recently treated here, I just can't share in the happiness.

However I still do appreciate the sentiment given, and repeat a big THANK YOU to Ff and those who wished me well.


----------



## 007 (May 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and happy Thursday to you.
> 
> Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:
> 
> ...


I love that woman, so sexy. Best movie she was in that I liked was 'Once Upon A Time In The West' with Charles Bronson, "Harmonica." I have the movie in my collection.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 8, 2014)

Happy great good morning, Everbuddy!
A balmy 46 degrees here.  Shirt sleeve weather in our neck o' the woods.  I took my second load of building materials out to my "country" place this past weekend.  All the stuff needed to place footings, set the supports, and lay down the ground-level floor.  This coming weekend, I'll take in a pallet of 92 5/8" studs for the walls and a bucket of 16d sinkers, as well as properly trimmed rafters for the cabin porch roof.  That leaves two more loads: the materials for the upper floor joists and the roof trusses, and the last will be the T11 and roofing materials.  I decided that I can better lay out the template for the roof trusses right on the floor, so the girls will not only help construct them, they'll actively plan how to layout, cut, and assemble the trusses.  I'm pretty excited about teaching the girls a bit about frame construction and plan on making a photo-documentary so they can put together scrap books.  Realistically, I expect a few hours of slinging hammers before they get too tired and disinterested, but they can still help holding things in place while my daughter and I anchor and join the walls, at least.
Other activities planned: wildcrafting plants, making cheese, and riding bicycles.  And games, lots of family games (no TV or video, remember!)
Well, I hope everyone manages to have a better day today than they had yesterday.


----------



## peach174 (May 8, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone!

Happy anniversary 007!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thursday's start your morning with a smile.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 8, 2014)

Services for Royce on Friday... I saw Alisha last night, she's doing OK. She more or less has to get back into the swing of things. They own 4 businesses and some rental property, not to mention, the car collection.
They did sell the '26 Ford pick-up to Dog the Bounty hunter, but there are a few more in a warehouse


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 8, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Services for Royce on Friday... I saw Alisha last night, she's doing OK. She more or less has to get back into the swing of things. They own 4 businesses and some rental property, not to mention, the car collection.
> They did sell the '26 Ford pick-up to Dog the Bounty hunter, but there are a few more in a warehouse



Nothing like staying busy to keep your mind of your sorrows, hey?


----------



## R.D. (May 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *007!!!*
> ...




Happy anniversary!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 8, 2014)

Kind of quiet around here today.  Mrs. BBD is over at her neighbor friend's house quilting.  I have to put the turkey in the over at 1300.  Got an American Legion meeting tonight.  Might as well go take a nap in the recliner with Taco.


----------



## R.D. (May 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Kind of quiet around here today.  Mrs. BBD is over at her neighbor friend's house quilting.  I have to put the turkey in the over at 1300.  Got an American Legion meeting tonight.  Might as well go take a nap in the recliner with Taco.



 I am such an idiot.   My first though was your turkey is going to be very dry


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 8, 2014)

This is me. All the time. How I wish I had a fridge in my room.


----------



## Sarah G (May 8, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of quiet around here today.  Mrs. BBD is over at her neighbor friend's house quilting.  I have to put the turkey in the over at 1300.  Got an American Legion meeting tonight.  Might as well go take a nap in the recliner with Taco.
> ...



Mine was he must have one of them new fangled convection ovens or something, mine doesn't even go up that high.


----------



## Mertex (May 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> *007!!!*
> 
> *HAPPY 10TH ANNIVERSARY
> AT USMB!!!!*
> *May 8, 2004 - May 8, 2014*





Congratulations 007.....that's a long time...I hope you have enjoyed the ride...


----------



## Spoonman (May 8, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



he's a great guy.  a lot of us really appreciate him around here and would love to see him back


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *007!!!*
> ...



Several of us having been conspiring on this awhile.  You of course have to do what is best for you.  Just remember that the only ones you are really punishing is those of us who love and miss you and you aren't angry with.  Usually    Just teasing.  But I hope you will choose to return and at least be part of the Coffee Shop crowd.


----------



## Spoonman (May 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *007!!!*
> ...



you know, you really should do this more often


----------



## Sarah G (May 8, 2014)

Okay, I've had some medical tests done recently and I asked Foxy to take me off the concern list because I haven't heard anything about my last one, the ekg and assumed it was normal.  The day after, they called me and said they found fluid around my heart.

My doctor's office set me up with an appointment for today with a cardiologist and I have been so scared, I just didn't want to talk about it or think about it at all.  I went to dinner with my daughter and son in law last night, it was pretty quiet.  Everyone at the table knew about it and we were all worried.  I didn't understand how anyone my age and in my condition could have a heart problem.  I swear, I just don't have any vices.  

I had blood tests early this morning then went to the cardiologist.  He said what my doctor saw was just a little fluid in the front and it could have come from a virus or my thyroid or inflamation like from RA.  I don't have any of those issues but anyway he said my heart is strong, they did another ekg and found very good numbers, good heart function, good pressure and what he called good heart tone.

Of course I read everything I could find online about pericardial effusion and some people get so much fluid it adds up to about 2 liters!  All of that fluid pushes your heart up to your shoulder.  The things that can happen to us as we age can be absolutely freaky.  I'm so glad I got a quick appointment and that I went through the worry then kept the appt. anyway. 

Have a great day everyone, I am.   Thanks for the reps while I was gone today, I will get back to you guys soon.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Kind of quiet around here today.  Mrs. BBD is over at her neighbor friend's house quilting.  I have to put the turkey in the over at 1300.  Got an American Legion meeting tonight.  Might as well go take a nap in the recliner with Taco.



You're coming to the meeting? Good i've got about a thousand things to go over and i really need a chairperson for about a dozen different things glad you'll be there to take on part of the load........


----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Okay, I've had some medical tests done recently and I asked Foxy to take me off the concern list because I haven't heard anything about my last one, the ekg and assumed it was normal.  The day after, they called me and said they found fluid around my heart.
> 
> My doctor's office set me up with an appointment for today with a cardiologist and I have been so scared, I just didn't want to talk about it or think about it at all.  I went to dinner with my daughter and son in law last night, it was pretty quiet.  Everyone at the table knew about it and we were all worried.  I didn't understand how anyone my age and in my condition could have a heart problem.  I swear, I just don't have any vices.
> 
> ...



Or it could have just been a faulty reading which they probably wouldn't admit.    At any rate, the additional test was a good move and I'm pretty sure you can relax and enjoy your life.  

Hombre too, when the cancer showed up, started reading everything he could find on the internet and pretty well scared himself half to death in the process.  Boy was he relieved when it wasn't exactly a cake walk going through the treatment, but it wasn't nearly as bad as he thought it would be and he is fine now.  Does still have one little basal cell carcinoma that will have to come off the top of his ear but that will be a piece of cake.


----------



## Againsheila (May 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Well, it's obvious I'm a military brat as my first thought was 1 pm


----------



## Jughead (May 8, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Dropped another 7 pounds in the past few weeks... I like where this is going. My goal is to drop 10 pounds in a month. Was 280 at the end of April, am 273 8 days into May, well ahead of where I should be.
> 
> $$$


That's great, TK. One approach that will help shed additional pounds, is to take advantage of your body's metabolism. Try to avoid eating as soon as you wake up, ideally for a few hours. Also, try not to eat anything a few hours before going to sleep. You can still drink liquids during this time. If you really need to eat something during this time, fruit is ok.

The body's metabolism is at it's lowest the moment you wake up, and it takes a few hours (3 to 4) for it to reach it's peak. Same applies when you go to sleep. When you fall asleep, your body's metabolism drops. Thus if you've eaten within the last few hours before going to sleep, your body will not burn off the calories as efficiently.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of quiet around here today.  Mrs. BBD is over at her neighbor friend's house quilting.  I have to put the turkey in the over at 1300.  Got an American Legion meeting tonight.  Might as well go take a nap in the recliner with Taco.
> ...



No.  No.  No.   I'm going to our meeting in Mount Morris, IL!!!  Hate to say it but I've already got lots on my plate.  Getting close to time to have the annual Poppy Day drive.  Seems like everybody scatters when you start asking for help in getting on the street with Poppies.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone, and happy Thursday to you.
> ...



007, happy anniversary


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 8, 2014)

and for your coffee time listening pleasure..a nibble from your past..

[ame=http://youtu.be/V2sKH8yjVsM]Sunshine lollipops and rainbows - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (May 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of quiet around here today.  Mrs. BBD is over at her neighbor friend's house quilting.  I have to put the turkey in the over at 1300.  Got an American Legion meeting tonight.  Might as well go take a nap in the recliner with Taco.
> ...



Put him to work, Ollie.  He takes too many naps with Taco.


----------



## Sherry (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Hear, hear!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

007 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone, and happy Thursday to you.
> ...





Againsheila said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Either military brat or a German!!


----------



## Againsheila (May 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



nine


----------



## 007 (May 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 8, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Pfft, that's what the Ladies Auxiliary does...We men fix their flags for them....As I was informed tonight...

One of my members found a revolutionary war cemetery across the State line in PA. I made some phone calls to several veteran organizations in PA about someone cleaning it up for memorial day. Ended up calling their county Veterans Service officer who told me they had one guy who was going to do that. Monday they called me back and asked for my assistance in doing that cemetery. Their guy was in the hospital....

Saturday morning we are going over there with shovels and rakes and implements of destruction and cleaning it up. We will post flags and when we are done we will fire 3 volleys for Americas first veterans.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 8, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.  And it was great having 007 back for at least today.  I just hope it happens more.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Ringel's dad,
Sheila and Andrew,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 9, 2014)

Greetings, All!
It isn't exactly morning, not yet.  I get to work just before midnight to discover my first flight arrives at 0330.  Ah, well, guess I'll kill some time here.
Glad to know that Sarah and Hombre's medical conditions are mending. Hopefully, things will go well with Ringel's pop.  There have been so many sad losses among the CS denizens lately, good news is like a breath of Spring air.
Y'all take care and have a great day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and TGIF!


Today is May Friday Double, double pics per gender.


Todays lady celebs drinking coffee:







That's Eva Bartok.


Here she is in a publicity still for "10,000 bedrooms":






-and-








That's Kate Hudson.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

Today's gent celeb pics:








That's a very young Kirk Douglas. He is now 97 years old.



-and-








That's Jean Reno.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:
















Have a good start to your weekend!!!


----------



## Sarah G (May 9, 2014)

Got no sleep last night because of the heat but I'm up anyway.  Wishing you all a wonderful day!


----------



## Nosmo King (May 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's gent celeb pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture of Kirk Douglas looks as if it might have been taken on the set of The Bad and the Beautiful, my second favorite Kirk Douglas film after Ace in the Hole.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (May 9, 2014)

If ever the was a week that deserved a thank gor its friday that would be this one.  

On a positive note, today is our 27th anniversary


----------



## R.D. (May 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Got no sleep last night because of the heat but I'm up anyway.  Wishing you all a wonderful day!



I can't promise awesome, but I'm up

Good morning!


----------



## freedombecki (May 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> If ever the was a week that deserved a thank gor its friday that would be this one.
> 
> On a positive note, today is our 27th anniversary



*H A P P Y ... **A **N **N I V E R S A R Y*​ *AND A WORLD OF LOVE TO*​ *MR. AND MRS. SPOONMAN!*​ ​ 

 ​ ​


----------



## R.D. (May 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> If ever the was a week that deserved a thank gor its friday that would be this one.
> 
> On a positive note, today is our 27th anniversary



Congratulations!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 9, 2014)

Good morning to the Coffee Shop


----------



## 007 (May 9, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Greetings, All!
> It isn't exactly morning, not yet.  I get to work just before midnight to discover my first flight arrives at 0330.  Ah, well, guess I'll kill some time here.
> Glad to know that Sarah and Hombre's medical conditions are mending. Hopefully, things will go well with Ringel's pop.  There have been so many sad losses among the CS denizens lately, good news is like a breath of Spring air.
> Y'all take care and have a great day.



You ever experience any "ground shake" up there, GW? I'll tell ya, that's the one thing about Alaska that makes me leery, EARTH QUAKES. Ole Alaska is like earth quake central.


----------



## 007 (May 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> If ever the was a week that deserved a thank gor its friday that would be this one.
> 
> On a positive note, today is our 27th anniversary



A very Happy Anniversary to the Spoonman couple!


----------



## Sarah G (May 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> If ever the was a week that deserved a thank gor its friday that would be this one.
> 
> On a positive note, today is our 27th anniversary



Happy Anniversary!  )


----------



## AquaAthena (May 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > If ever the was a week that deserved a thank gor its friday that would be this one.
> ...



Yes, yes, YES!!  What a beautiful couple that has made it through the good times and lesser good times.  Triumphant!


----------



## freedombecki (May 9, 2014)

007 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings, All!
> ...


I lived in the territory of Alaska as a child near Anchorage the Fall and Winter of 53-54. It's beautiful, and well-worth a little shakeup now and then. Dad would drive us to the sights on good days, and he even drove us to see Mt. McKinley once. The streams and forests are awesome, the snows deep and white. Berries of the land of the midnight sun are wonderful. And the moose are indescribable. It's so worth nature's little nervous quivers now and then!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 9, 2014)

Those are good memories!


----------



## peach174 (May 9, 2014)

Morning!

This is exactly what would happen to me if I wore these 
Friday's grin!


----------



## peach174 (May 9, 2014)

QUOTE=Spoonman;9068981]If ever the was a week that deserved a thank gor its friday that would be this one.  

On a positive note, today is our 27th anniversary[/QUOTE]


----------



## 007 (May 9, 2014)

Well, after spreading copious amounts of make up rep yesterday, seems as though I ran out quite fast this morning, so, I think I'll get showered up and go get my spring hair cut.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 9, 2014)

Happy anniversary Spoonman's.....


----------



## freedombecki (May 9, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning!
> 
> This is exactly what would happen to me if I wore these



I resemble that remark!


----------



## 007 (May 9, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning!
> 
> This is exactly what would happen to me if I wore these
> Friday's grin!



Poor girl... she's kinda hot... I'd have felt bad for her and helped her up.


----------



## 007 (May 9, 2014)

Here's a funny pic a friend posted on facebook... good pic for Friday...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Here's a funny pic a friend posted on facebook... good pic for Friday...










Amen!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning to the Coffee Shop




Guten Morgen, Jake!


----------



## R.D. (May 9, 2014)

This is soooo cute

[ame=http://youtu.be/MdcuaeYV9oM]Adorable 3 year old is very happy to dance! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, everyone, and TGIF!
> 
> 
> Today is May Friday Double, double pics per gender.
> ...




Kate Hudson....she's so lovely....


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 9, 2014)

Looks a lot like her mom when she smiles....


----------



## Darkwind (May 9, 2014)

Question is.



Do you?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  First a rousing HAPPY ANNIVERSARY to the Spoonmans.  Each one is a little more special.  

I loved Stat's coffee pics this morning.  I was just thinking that as a girl and young woman, I just couldn't see what my mother saw in Kirk Douglas--she thought he was so handsome  and I thought ewww.   Well I'm a mother and grandmother myself now and I think he's terrific.  My favorite Kirk Douglas role I think was as captain of the Nimitz in "Final Countdown."

We just hugged our overnight house guests goodbye and sent them on their way--they have been 'birding' (photographing birds) in southern Arizona this past week.  Got some awesome shots.

Oklahoma of all places has been competing with Alaska as the most seismically active state.  A couple of days ago they issued a rare earthquake warning for central Oklahoma.  Who would have thought?

I just saw this video and though meh, no biggie.  But it quickly reeled me in.  I bet it does ya'll too who have time to watch it.


EDIT:  I just saw that RD posted this before I did this morning.  She gets the credit.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



It's simply not possible for a person to take too many naps.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 9, 2014)

So, at last night's American Legion meeting we discussed Poppy Day...  I got ganged up on.  They said that because I am the person who always brings in the most money for Poppy Day I should be in charge of this years Poppy Day event.  Swell.  Just what I need.  I hate being in charge of things.  It's much easier to just lurk in the shadows and do you part.  I think what I'm going to hate more than anything else is counting all of that loose change we seem to gather up on Poppy Day.  Maybe instead of counting up all of that loose change I'll just throw it into my change bucket and write the post a big check.  The currency all get crumpled up and you have to almost iron it before you can count it too.  Oh well...  I shall do my duty and do it to the best of my ability.  Anybody want a Poppy?


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 9, 2014)

It's almost noon.  I wonder if Mrs. BBD knows that I'm ready and willing to eat some lunch if she will come down from her sewing room and fix it?


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 9, 2014)

Glad to see my old pard, 007 back on board.  Missed you dude.


----------



## Againsheila (May 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> If ever the was a week that deserved a thank gor its friday that would be this one.
> 
> On a positive note, today is our 27th anniversary


----------



## Nosmo King (May 9, 2014)

Spring has sprung and it's time for me to make my annual appeal to all yinz Coffee Shoppers to buy a new American flag for the summer season.

Nothing looks disrespectful, not to mention shabby, than an old, faded, torn and thread worn American flag.  I'm absolutely certain that we all proudly fly the flag at our homes, and possibly our businesses.  Flying a bright new flag shows our flag the respect it deserves.  And it's easy to do!  Here's a link to the American Legion Emblem website  American Legion Flag & Emblem where indoor, outdoor and state flags are offered at most reasonable prices.  Plus, they are ALL AMERICAN MADE!  No Chinese-made American flags please.  We still make great things right here in the states.

The American Legion gratefully accepted my old flag and they disposed of it properly and respectfully at a flag disposal ceremony.

So three cheers for the red white and blue!  Fly a nice looking American flag from your front porch, deck or patio.


----------



## Jughead (May 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> If ever the was a week that deserved a thank gor its friday that would be this one.
> 
> On a positive note, today is our 27th anniversary


Happy 27th Anniversary to Mr. and Mrs. Spoonman!


----------



## 007 (May 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Glad to see my old pard, 007 back on board.  Missed you dude.



Thanks, my friend. I missed my chats with you and the good folks here as well.

I guess the place has grown on us all, whether we realize it or admit it. It's a pretty close knit bunch here, and we sure seem to have enjoyed each other's virtual company.


----------



## Sarah G (May 9, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > If ever the was a week that deserved a thank gor its friday that would be this one.
> ...



That's so cute!


----------



## peach174 (May 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> So, at last night's American Legion meeting we discussed Poppy Day...  I got ganged up on.  They said that because I am the person who always brings in the most money for Poppy Day I should be in charge of this years Poppy Day event.  Swell.  Just what I need.  I hate being in charge of things.  It's much easier to just lurk in the shadows and do you part.  I think what I'm going to hate more than anything else is counting all of that loose change we seem to gather up on Poppy Day.  Maybe instead of counting up all of that loose change I'll just throw it into my change bucket and write the post a big check.  The currency all get crumpled up and you have to almost iron it before you can count it too.  Oh well...  I shall do my duty and do it to the best of my ability.  Anybody want a Poppy?



Get yourself one of those coin sorter with the paper, machines.
They cost 6.97 at Wal Mart.
Motorized Coin Sorter - Walmart.com
Me and Hubby got one when we were in charge of Poppy Day at the VFW for five years.
It saves a lot of time and headaches. 

If you need help on any good hints at how to run things smoothly just PM Me BBD.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 9, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > So, at last night's American Legion meeting we discussed Poppy Day...  I got ganged up on.  They said that because I am the person who always brings in the most money for Poppy Day I should be in charge of this years Poppy Day event.  Swell.  Just what I need.  I hate being in charge of things.  It's much easier to just lurk in the shadows and do you part.  I think what I'm going to hate more than anything else is counting all of that loose change we seem to gather up on Poppy Day.  Maybe instead of counting up all of that loose change I'll just throw it into my change bucket and write the post a big check.  The currency all get crumpled up and you have to almost iron it before you can count it too.  Oh well...  I shall do my duty and do it to the best of my ability.  Anybody want a Poppy?
> ...



Thanks for the advice.  I'll survive this...


----------



## Jughead (May 9, 2014)

I can relate to this. Today especially.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> So, at last night's American Legion meeting we discussed Poppy Day...  I got ganged up on.  They said that because I am the person who always brings in the most money for Poppy Day I should be in charge of this years Poppy Day event.  Swell.  Just what I need.  I hate being in charge of things.  It's much easier to just lurk in the shadows and do you part.  I think what I'm going to hate more than anything else is counting all of that loose change we seem to gather up on Poppy Day.  Maybe instead of counting up all of that loose change I'll just throw it into my change bucket and write the post a big check.  The currency all get crumpled up and you have to almost iron it before you can count it too.  Oh well...  I shall do my duty and do it to the best of my ability.  Anybody want a Poppy?



Did I forget to mention that we discovered some old cells in the basement of city hall and the guys decided to elect BBD as Commander and move him into one of the cells...Pretty good deal, free rent and all that....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Spring has sprung and it's time for me to make my annual appeal to all yinz Coffee Shoppers to buy a new American flag for the summer season.
> 
> Nothing looks disrespectful, not to mention shabby, than an old, faded, torn and thread worn American flag.  I'm absolutely certain that we all proudly fly the flag at our homes, and possibly our businesses.  Flying a bright new flag shows our flag the respect it deserves.  And it's easy to do!  Here's a link to the American Legion Emblem website  American Legion Flag & Emblem where indoor, outdoor and state flags are offered at most reasonable prices.  Plus, they are ALL AMERICAN MADE!  No Chinese-made American flags please.  We still make great things right here in the states.
> 
> ...



Amen and amen.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 9, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > So, at last night's American Legion meeting we discussed Poppy Day...  I got ganged up on.  They said that because I am the person who always brings in the most money for Poppy Day I should be in charge of this years Poppy Day event.  Swell.  Just what I need.  I hate being in charge of things.  It's much easier to just lurk in the shadows and do you part.  I think what I'm going to hate more than anything else is counting all of that loose change we seem to gather up on Poppy Day.  Maybe instead of counting up all of that loose change I'll just throw it into my change bucket and write the post a big check.  The currency all get crumpled up and you have to almost iron it before you can count it too.  Oh well...  I shall do my duty and do it to the best of my ability.  Anybody want a Poppy?
> ...



We did have our elections last night but being the quick thinker on my feet that I am, I suggested that the folks we had in office had all did a great job the previous year and I made the motion that we re-elect them all into the current posts that they were filling.  There was a second and then the vote.  Wouldn't you know it, our elections were all over with in just about 10 minutes.  I escaped again!


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Truth is we had nominations last month while i was getting discharged from the hospital. And last  nights vote took all of about 2 minutes. Yes I'll be Commander for one more year at least...... Now I need to get the Consolidated Post report Done....Again...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (May 9, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Can't keep a good man down!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Glad to see my old pard, 007 back on board.  Missed you dude.





007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see my old pard, 007 back on board.  Missed you dude.
> ...




Hear, hear!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


>


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> If ever the was a week that deserved a thank gor its friday that would be this one.
> 
> On a positive note, today is our 27th anniversary



Awesome! 

Mrs Spoon picked a winner!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > If ever the was a week that deserved a thank gor its friday that would be this one.
> ...



And a big warm welcome back to 007!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 9, 2014)

Well, finally back home for a few days.  They took out my dad's breathing tube, he's awake but weak and confused (to be expected).  He'll stay in ICU for the night and if his breathing is "normal" he'll go to a regular ward for a few days.  My brother and I discussed whether to reintubate if he needs it, my response was if he has any chance that his breathing can return to normal then I think he would say yes but if, medically, there is no chance he will not be able to survive without it then no.  The decision for now is yes (my youngest brother has medical power of attorney). 
They still don't know what brought this about but at least it's not what we originally thought, he did not have a stroke.  Currently my hope is that he at least recovers enough to authorize me to handle his finances in case he becomes incapable of doing so, just in case.  
There are bills to be paid, he has a lease on a Mercedes that he probably will not be able to drive again so I have to find out if we can end the lease without penalty due to his medical condition.


----------



## alan1 (May 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Got no sleep last night because of the heat but I'm up anyway.  Wishing you all a wonderful day!



Hey [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]
There is this new invention called "Air Conditioning", it is like the opposite of "heating".  You install this device called an "air conditioner" on your house and it cools the house to whatever temperature you find comfortable.  It runs on simple electricity, just like most of your household appliances.


----------



## Sarah G (May 9, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Got no sleep last night because of the heat but I'm up anyway.  Wishing you all a wonderful day!
> ...



I'm moving at the end of the month and didn't want to put the air conditioner in the window for just a couple of weeks.  I kind of wish I would have, it's very warm in here.


----------



## alan1 (May 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> So, at last night's American Legion meeting we discussed Poppy Day...  I got ganged up on.  They said that because I am the person who always brings in the most money for Poppy Day I should be in charge of this years Poppy Day event.  Swell.  Just what I need.  I hate being in charge of things.  It's much easier to just lurk in the shadows and do you part.  I think what I'm going to hate more than anything else is counting all of that loose change we seem to gather up on Poppy Day.  Maybe instead of counting up all of that loose change I'll just throw it into my change bucket and write the post a big check.  The currency all get crumpled up and you have to almost iron it before you can count it too.  Oh well...  I shall do my duty and do it to the best of my ability.  Anybody want a Poppy?


It's a conspiracy.
They want you so involved in organizing it that you can't actually be the best at collecting.
It's meant well, but it is self-defeating for the ultimate goal.


----------



## 007 (May 9, 2014)

Well, I got my annual hair cut, but this time not so short. Kept it above the eye brows and off the collar, but about half way still over the ears. I was worried that I'd look to 80's but, I like it. Might have to get another one sooner though but that's OK.

Happy TGIF to those working stiffs... I know the weekends are all important to you, and I feel your pain...


----------



## alan1 (May 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



It's been warm here also.  I haven't used the AC yet, nightime windows open has sufficed for cooling the house thus far.


----------



## alan1 (May 9, 2014)

I do believe that this week I wrote the last check for my daughter's wedding.  The house on the beach for the wedding party is paid off.  If I'm mistaken and it wasn't the last check, I do know it was the last large check.  There can't possibly be anything left that would be more than a couple hundred dollars.

June 8th is the wedding, I finally get a son.  All the rewards of having a boy, none of the challenges of raising one.

I also got a phone call today from the art gallery.  The wedding present I purchased for my lovely daughter and her groom was shipped today.  A fine painting from the new-brow artist Aunia Khan.  My daughter picked it out, so she already knows she's getting it.  Since it is already known, can I skip wrapping it?

My daughter has been pushing me to tell her what song I want for the father/daughter dance at her wedding.  I am unsure what song to use for our dance.  This past Wednesday we were out for dinner and I mentioned Tangled Up Puppet (see below) as a potential option.  My daughter, her fiance and a groomsman all liked it.  I'm pretty sure I might cry by dancing with my daughter to that song.  Not sure I want to cry in front of all those people.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttI-Ibythls]Harry Chapin - Tangled Up Puppet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (May 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> So, at last night's American Legion meeting we discussed Poppy Day... I got ganged up on. They said that because I am the person who always brings in the most money for Poppy Day I should be in charge of this years Poppy Day event. Swell. Just what I need. I hate being in charge of things. It's much easier to just lurk in the shadows and do you part. I think what I'm going to hate more than anything else is counting all of that loose change we seem to gather up on Poppy Day. Maybe instead of counting up all of that loose change I'll just throw it into my change bucket and write the post a big check. The currency all get crumpled up and you have to almost iron it before you can count it too. Oh well... I shall do my duty and do it to the best of my ability. Anybody want a Poppy?


 
 Yep! I used to stand with my grandma on a corner once a year and sell poppies to a lot of people, all of who were so kind.



 Photo Credits: » Flanders Fields Flanders Fields Miracle​ ​ ​ [ame=http://youtu.be/zZ5lA-pa_LE]"Flanders Fields Miracle" - YouTube[/ame]
​


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > So, at last night's American Legion meeting we discussed Poppy Day... I got ganged up on. They said that because I am the person who always brings in the most money for Poppy Day I should be in charge of this years Poppy Day event. Swell. Just what I need. I hate being in charge of things. It's much easier to just lurk in the shadows and do you part. I think what I'm going to hate more than anything else is counting all of that loose change we seem to gather up on Poppy Day. Maybe instead of counting up all of that loose change I'll just throw it into my change bucket and write the post a big check. The currency all get crumpled up and you have to almost iron it before you can count it too. Oh well... I shall do my duty and do it to the best of my ability. Anybody want a Poppy?
> ...




I wonder how many people today understand the historic significance of the term "Flanders Fields".

Wow. So much time has passed.


----------



## freedombecki (May 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


My grandfather fought in France in WWI. It was a horrible war for everyone concerned. I didn't know he was a war hero until his funeral in which his Masonic Brothers spoke on his honors and his receiving a silver star for retrieving 7 wounded soldiers from a field of battle under heavy fire with no thought for his safety. Miraculously, he was not hit during his retrieval, and he received endless Christmas cards from people our family didn't know up to his death. My grandmother always sold poppies on Poppy day, and recruited me to help several times. I loved it.

This comes from the Arlington Cemetery website: 





> In Flanders Field, Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae
> 
> *In Flanders Fields
> By: Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae, MD (1872-1918)
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (May 9, 2014)

007 said:


> Well, I got my annual hair cut, but this time not so short. Kept it above the eye brows and off the collar, but about half way still over the ears. I was worried that I'd look to 80's but, I like it. Might have to get another one sooner though but that's OK.
> 
> Happy TGIF to those working stiffs... I know the weekends are all important to you, and I feel your pain...



I like those #1 haircuts myself.  Now when people stare at me I know they aren't staring at my hair!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 9, 2014)

alan1 said:


> I do believe that this week I wrote the last check for my daughter's wedding.  The house on the beach for the wedding party is paid off.  If I'm mistaken and it wasn't the last check, I do know it was the last large check.  There can't possibly be anything left that would be more than a couple hundred dollars.
> 
> June 8th is the wedding, I finally get a son.  All the rewards of having a boy, none of the challenges of raising one.
> 
> ...



Why not select "The Hokey Pokey"?  Great song to dance to, it's got a nice beat, I like the lyrics.  I would buy the record!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 9, 2014)

I was just sitting here thinking about how good a banana split would be...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## alan1 (May 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe that this week I wrote the last check for my daughter's wedding.  The house on the beach for the wedding party is paid off.  If I'm mistaken and it wasn't the last check, I do know it was the last large check.  There can't possibly be anything left that would be more than a couple hundred dollars.
> ...



You put the son-in-law in, you take the son-in-law out, then you shake him all about.
Hmm, might work.


----------



## Jughead (May 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I was just sitting here thinking about how good a banana split would be...


Yes indeed. DQ makes good banana splits. Best part is that you can also get a burger there.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 9, 2014)

Good night, everyone.


----------



## 007 (May 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I got my annual hair cut, but this time not so short. Kept it above the eye brows and off the collar, but about half way still over the ears. I was worried that I'd look to 80's but, I like it. Might have to get another one sooner though but that's OK.
> ...


Was out with the John Deere and wagon yesterday doing the annual spring yard clean up, picking up all the twigs and limbs, raking, etc, and as usual worked up a sweat. Well, the hair was in the eyes and stuck to my neck, and I can't stand either so, off to Cost Cutters today. There's one gal up there that does a real good job so I keep going back.

Big auction tomorrow at a farm back in the hills north of here tomorrow so I'm going. I might not even buy anything, but it's fun just to get out and even see these farms stuck back in the hills that otherwise you'd never know were there. Probably be Amish there too since there'll be tools. Sure hope none of them are Amish Mafia. I'd hate to bid against the wrong one... 

Time to hit the rack... gotta be up early, early.


----------



## Noomi (May 9, 2014)

Afternoon everyone. I have been busy these last few days with wok, so haven't posted in a couple of days. I hope everyone is well
This morning I gave my dearest Tracy a list of combinations I have been working on. I hope she likes them. It was just random stuff, but I can't very well keep it lying around, I have to show someone!


----------



## oldfart (May 9, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...






I know that I shall meet my fate,

Somewhere among the clouds above;

Those that I fight I do not hate,

Those that I guard I do not love;

My country is Kiltartan Cross,

My countrymen Kiltartan's poor,

No likely end could bring them loss

Or leave them happier than before.

Nor law, nor duty bade me fight,

Nor public men, nor cheering crowds,

A lonely impulse of delight

Drove to this tumult in the clouds;

I balanced all, brought all to mind,

The years to come seemed waste of breath,

A waste of breath the years behind

In balance with this life, this death.


--W B Yeats


----------



## FishfaceDeMarco (May 9, 2014)

Happy fishing opener and Mother's Day, that oughta go over real well.


----------



## Sherry (May 9, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I was just sitting here thinking about how good a banana split would be...


----------



## Noomi (May 9, 2014)

Last night we had a grading. I didn't attend, but I participated in the regular class and watched the last ten or so minutes of the grading. Only a small one this time, around 20 students. Everyone passed, so we have a good ten new yellow belts, at least six new orange belts, and three new green belts! It has taken our little region several years, but there are more colored belts than white!


----------



## Jughead (May 10, 2014)

Happy Saturday all!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good Saturday to you all. Here it is raining like crazy, a great day to clean and do paperwork and all that jazz!


Today's lady celebs no. 1 drinking coffee:








That's Sofia Loren, one of my favorites of all time.


And this lovely model:








This lovely young lady does ads for the coffee called "Melitta", in this case, Melitta Romania. Melitta also makes the most sold coffee filters in Europe.

I cannot find her name. Can anyone help me here? She is so stunningly beautiful, I just had to post a pic of her.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2014)

Today's gent celebs (no. 2) drinking coffee, both rockers out of the past:








That's John Lennon.



-and-








That's Davy Jones ("The Monkees")


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:













lol...



ok,


So, this is where all the Gingerbread Men disappear...












Happy Saturday!


----------



## Noomi (May 10, 2014)

Its nearly Sunday here. Its good to be in the future, lol.


----------



## Jughead (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (May 10, 2014)

^lol.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2014)

Dito. LOL, [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION].


----------



## Noomi (May 10, 2014)

I transferred to a new store and discovered that my new boss was someone who used to bully me in high school.

We walk on eggshells around each other, lol.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GalJQY3PaQk








The fourth part is: In Flanders Field


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 10, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I transferred to a new store and discovered that my new boss was someone who used to bully me in high school.
> 
> We walk on eggshells around each other, lol.



Sheesh, "The Perils of Noomi-ness", you should write a book.


----------



## pacer (May 10, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 10, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, everyone.



I think I'm the only one here and you're a stranger...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone.
> ...




No. You are a figment of imagination and millions of us are really here!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 10, 2014)

Tomorrow is Mother's Day.  Try not to forget it fellas.  It's the one day each year we set aside to make someone a Mother!


----------



## R.D. (May 10, 2014)

Morning.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



You mean like an infestation?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



I can only say..."Interesting"

Typically politics and coffee don't mix around here..

I'm getting the sheriff, then you'll be sorry .


----------



## Starlight (May 10, 2014)

Happy Mother's Day to all the Beautiful Mother's here, and in our hearts,
who can't be with us to celebrate their Special Day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



No, a population.


----------



## R.D. (May 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...





It's Saturday.  I'm avoiding work so hard it's actually work.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Well, that's nice..


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...




I think so.

I like people.

Lots and lots of people!!


----------



## Sarah G (May 10, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2014)

good morning everyone


----------



## AquaAthena (May 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Tomorrow is Mother's Day.  Try not to forget it fellas.  It's the one day each year we set aside to make someone a Mother!



It is also the busiest day of the year for restaurants.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> good morning everyone




Moin, moin, Jake.


(that's German slang for "Guten Morgen")


----------



## AquaAthena (May 10, 2014)

Starlight said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the Beautiful Mother's here, and in our hearts,
> who can't be with us to celebrate their Special Day.



I can just smell that rose, Starlight.  And what a beautiful tribute to accompany it.


----------



## boedicca (May 10, 2014)

Mornin!


----------



## Ernie S. (May 10, 2014)

Mornin' all Dreary day in Lower Alabama with rain in the forecast. The magnolias are in bloom. For you northern folk that haven't seen a real magnolia blossom, consider that this thing smells like a lemon and is 11" across.


----------



## Starlight (May 10, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Mother's Day to all the Beautiful Mother's here, and in our hearts,
> ...



Thanks, Aqua, for your Very Nice Comment....Really Appreciate it.


----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Mornin' all Dreary day in Lower Alabama with rain in the forecast. The magnolias are in bloom. For you northern folk that haven't seen a real magnolia blossom, consider that this thing smells like a lemon and is 11" across.



I have a very tall Southern Magnolia tree in my front yard...love the aroma from the blooms.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 10, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is Mother's Day.  Try not to forget it fellas.  It's the one day each year we set aside to make someone a Mother!
> ...



If you don't have a reservation by now it is too late!  Even the diners around here are jammed on Mother's Day.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  We're looking for a beautiful day here in central New Mexico with calm winds and a high in the low 80's.  Tomorrow, Mother's Day, is also supposed to be pleasant, and then we are in for another cold snap with lows's in the low 40's, highs in the low 60's.  Uncommonly cold for us in mid May.  Hope that doesn't translate into another snowstorm for those of you north and east.

Pondering what to make for lunch.  Tuna sandwiches?  That sounds good to me.   Just talked with our daughter who is leaving today for a two-week European vacation with the highlight scheduled to be Transylvania.   (She has never been one to do the expected.)

But so far today, life is good.  So sending out positive vibes for a great Saturday for all.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2014)

What happened to my sign off post last night?  I stopped in just before midnight and posted it.  Or so I thought.  I failed to hit the send button maybe?

Anyhow, what I put in it was a comment on Alan's post yesterday about worrying about getting all mushy when he dances with his daughter at her wedding.  Frankly, I had never thought of Alan as one of the soft hearted, teary eyed types.    And then I played the song they selected and I immediately got tears in my eyes and I understood.  And all the Flanders Field posts that followed didn't help.

And I had to say again what an amazing bunch of people you all are.  I feel privileged to know you even in such a limited way in this weird medium.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 10, 2014)

My Mom used to sing this song to me. Y'all can sing along if you want.

M is for the million things she gave me

O means that she's growing old

T is for the tears she shed to save me

H is for her heart that's pure as gold

E is for her eyes with love light shining

R means right and right she'll always be

Put them all together they spell MOTHER. The word that means the world to me


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> What happened to my sign off post last night?  I stopped in just before midnight and posted it.  Or so I thought.  I failed to hit the send button maybe?
> 
> Anyhow, what I put in it was a comment on Alan's post yesterday about worrying about getting all mushy when he dances with his daughter at her wedding.  Frankly, I had never thought of Alan as one of the soft hearted, teary eyed types.    And then I played the song they selected and I immediately got tears in my eyes and I understood.  And all the Flanders Field posts that followed didn't help.
> 
> And I had to say again what an amazing bunch of people you all are.  I feel privileged to know you even in such a limited way in this weird medium.



One of friends was openly crying when he was watching his eldest son having the first dance with his new bride. He wasn't ashamed, he was crying with happiness. Yes, it is OK to not only feel emotions but to express them too.


----------



## Againsheila (May 10, 2014)

Good morning.  boy did we have a storm yesterday, thunder and everything, that doesn't usually happen around here.  Now it looks like the sun may come out today.  I hope so.  I want a nice weekend.  Wishing all the moms here a happy mother's day tomorrow.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 10, 2014)

I started a thread here in the lounge to wish Mertex a Happy Birthday. Please stop by and give her your best wishes. Thanks!


----------



## Againsheila (May 10, 2014)




----------



## katsteve2012 (May 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > good morning everyone
> ...



Good morning all.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 10, 2014)

Spent the morning over in PA......

A lot of work but a true honor to do it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 10, 2014)

It's Saturday afternoon here in northwestern Illinois...  Been watching Ed, the guy who farms our place, getting the fields ready to plant some corn.  A little late but the weather hasn't been the best for farming but it's pretty good right now.  Soon the corn will be popping up from under the ground and you can almost hear it growing.  Nothing is better than living on a farm.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Spent the morning over in PA......
> 
> A lot of work but a true honor to do it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK6LKdnfNls&feature=youtu.be



Ollie, that is awesome.  On Syrenn's Friday Five thread, one of the five questions asked today was how do you want to be remembered after you are gone.  You are one person who won't have much choice in that.  You are a true patriot and all round noble and good person to do this kind of work.  And I think many will remember you for it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2014)

Thanks to Bloodrock for the heads up--I flat forgot to check for birthdays today, and Mertex is also a Coffee Shop regular.  So of course we can't let the occasion go uncommemorated here:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MERTEX!!!!*


----------



## Sarah G (May 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Spent the morning over in PA......
> ...



Absolutely, Foxy!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 10, 2014)

Letting everyone know, my dad took a turn for the worse last night, after we got the word the wife and I were in the car headed up to Springs when my brother texted me that my dad passed peacefully at 1:25, we were still an hour out.  Been busy all day going through his paperwork, and other personal items to see who we needed to give official notification to, etc.  My brother's been notifying everyone and my wife's doing more house cleaning.  My next youngest brother is the executor of the will but lives in Alabama and is very busy, might see if he can transfer that responsibility over to me.  Looking for a probate attorney now.


----------



## R.D. (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Letting everyone know, my dad took a turn for the worse last night, after we got the word the wife and I were in the car headed up to Springs when my brother texted me that my dad passed peacefully at 1:25, we were still an hour out.  Been busy all day going through his paperwork, and other personal items to see who we needed to give official notification to, etc.  My brother's been notifying everyone and my wife's doing more house cleaning.  My next youngest brother is the executor of the will but lives in Alabama and is very busy, might see if he can transfer that responsibility over to me.  Looking for a probate attorney now.



My sincere condolences, Ringel.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Letting everyone know, my dad took a turn for the worse last night, after we got the word the wife and I were in the car headed up to Springs when my brother texted me that my dad passed peacefully at 1:25, we were still an hour out.  Been busy all day going through his paperwork, and other personal items to see who we needed to give official notification to, etc.  My brother's been notifying everyone and my wife's doing more house cleaning.  My next youngest brother is the executor of the will but lives in Alabama and is very busy, might see if he can transfer that responsibility over to me.  Looking for a probate attorney now.




My condolences to you and your family for your loss.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 10, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, Ringel05.  Regrets.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 10, 2014)

Mrs. BBD is in the kitchen making up her "Nearly World-Famous Meat Loaf".  That's nice but I was really hoping for hot dogs and mac and cheese...  I'm particularly fond of hot dogs and mac and cheese.  She said I should have said something sooner.  Well, gosh.  How could I do that?  I just got hungry a few minutes ago.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Mrs. BBD is in the kitchen making up her "Nearly World-Famous Meat Loaf".  That's nice but I was really hoping for hot dogs and mac and cheese...  I'm particularly fond of hot dogs and mac and cheese.  She said I should have said something sooner.  Well, gosh.  How could I do that?  I just got hungry a few minutes ago.



Mrs Te wants home made from scratch Macaroni Cheese for tomorrow with real ingredients. It is a family recipe that requires the layering of sliced tomato in with the pasta. Miss Te figured out how to make the gluten free version taste just the same so that is what we are having for Mothers Day.


----------



## Spoonman (May 10, 2014)

Down the shore this weekend. Got all the planting done earlier. Went out to dinner  now we are going to a planetarium for a sprig sky show


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 10, 2014)

It's very windy outside today, it blows me away..


----------



## Wake (May 10, 2014)

Good day folks. I decided to be spontaneous today, so I decided to eat a whole smoked fish, fry the fish spine, and bake a whole sweet potato in the oven with aluminum foil.


----------



## Starlight (May 10, 2014)

My Deepest Sympathy to you and your family, Ringel


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 10, 2014)

Be my Tootsie Wootsey .. ((ladies only))...

[ame=http://youtu.be/XDo56ByDnxA]Let me call you Sweetheart- by Joe Guse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Letting everyone know, my dad took a turn for the worse last night, after we got the word the wife and I were in the car headed up to Springs when my brother texted me that my dad passed peacefully at 1:25, we were still an hour out.  Been busy all day going through his paperwork, and other personal items to see who we needed to give official notification to, etc.  My brother's been notifying everyone and my wife's doing more house cleaning.  My next youngest brother is the executor of the will but lives in Alabama and is very busy, might see if he can transfer that responsibility over to me.  Looking for a probate attorney now.



Oh Ringel.  So sorry.  You've had so much on your plate for so long and bless your heart, you're willing to take on even more.  Sending all comforting, healing, and strenghtening prayers for you and yours.


----------



## 007 (May 10, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I transferred to a new store and discovered that my new boss was someone who used to bully me in high school.
> 
> We walk on eggshells around each other, lol.


And now you've been taking martial arts, and can probably kick his/her ass.

Let them be the one that does the walking on egg shells.


----------



## Jughead (May 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Letting everyone know, my dad took a turn for the worse last night, after we got the word the wife and I were in the car headed up to Springs when my brother texted me that my dad passed peacefully at 1:25, we were still an hour out.  Been busy all day going through his paperwork, and other personal items to see who we needed to give official notification to, etc.  My brother's been notifying everyone and my wife's doing more house cleaning.  My next youngest brother is the executor of the will but lives in Alabama and is very busy, might see if he can transfer that responsibility over to me.  Looking for a probate attorney now.



Please accept my condolences, Ringel. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. BBD is in the kitchen making up her "Nearly World-Famous Meat Loaf".  That's nice but I was really hoping for hot dogs and mac and cheese...  I'm particularly fond of hot dogs and mac and cheese.  She said I should have said something sooner.  Well, gosh.  How could I do that?  I just got hungry a few minutes ago.
> ...



It's not a good idea to screw around with mac and cheese.  Needs to be made the way that God intended it to be made, i.e., right out of the Kraft box...


----------



## 007 (May 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Letting everyone know, my dad took a turn for the worse last night, after we got the word the wife and I were in the car headed up to Springs when my brother texted me that my dad passed peacefully at 1:25, we were still an hour out.  Been busy all day going through his paperwork, and other personal items to see who we needed to give official notification to, etc.  My brother's been notifying everyone and my wife's doing more house cleaning.  My next youngest brother is the executor of the will but lives in Alabama and is very busy, might see if he can transfer that responsibility over to me.  Looking for a probate attorney now.



So very sorry to hear this, my friend. Wasn't long ago I lost my paw, so that pain you're now in is fresh in my mind. May the Lord lighten your load and be with your family in this time of loss.


----------



## 007 (May 10, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I'd take the Meat Loaf any day. I could probably eat Meat Loaf a couple times a week. In fact, if I had to pick one thing I could eat each day and never eat anything else, it would probably look something like this...

Sunday: Reuben sandwich
Monday: Meat Loaf
Tuesday: Pizza
Wednesday: Ham, cheese, green pepper, onion, mushroon omelet
Thursday: Lasagna
Friday: Fish
Saturday: Fried Chicken


----------



## 007 (May 10, 2014)

So I looked outside this morning and saw a BEAUTIFUL day, and said to myself, "self, today we're going to get the final fabrication done on the wood splitter." So that's what I did. (After I checked out that auction). Got the new engine mounts all fabbed up and welded into place, the new motor mounted in and WA-LA, the wood splitter is WORKING... 

I split a couple pieces of the big stuff that's not really dried yet, and this thing went through it like BUTTER. I have no idea why the person that built it used such a huge pump, or such a massive hydraulic cylinder, but I'm not going to complain. I'm guilty of over building things myself. Hell I'm happy, I paid $200 for the machine, cleaned it up and cut off half a ton of excess metal and unneeded things, popped for a $350 new engine and $15 for a couple new tires, so have $565 invested, but wouldn't sell it for anything less than a grand. I won't be selling it though. Thing is massive and cool and works like a top.

Had to shut everything down early this afternoon though because it started to rain. When I get into splitting the pile I'll get some pics. Ole Spoonman and me, a couple wood splittin' fools...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 10, 2014)




----------



## 007 (May 10, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


>



Looks like a new best friend. Did something happen to Colonel in my absence?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2014)

I think that's his good night sign off post.


----------



## Sarah G (May 10, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I think that's his good night sign off post.



Seems like it.  Those good night pictures are like trigger that it's time to go to sleep.  That puppy looks really comfy there.


----------



## Noomi (May 10, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Letting everyone know, my dad took a turn for the worse last night, after we got the word the wife and I were in the car headed up to Springs when my brother texted me that my dad passed peacefully at 1:25, we were still an hour out.  Been busy all day going through his paperwork, and other personal items to see who we needed to give official notification to, etc.  My brother's been notifying everyone and my wife's doing more house cleaning.  My next youngest brother is the executor of the will but lives in Alabama and is very busy, might see if he can transfer that responsibility over to me.  Looking for a probate attorney now.



My deepest sympathies, Ringel.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (May 10, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Marg&#8217;s mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogo&#8217;s friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawk&#8217;s mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomi&#8217;s Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheila&#8217;s sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherry&#8217;s Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Becki&#8217;s hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Ringel and his family as they prepare for the final goodbye for his dad,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 11, 2014)

Yeah, I've been absent the Coffee Shop lately, my step grandfather died a couple of days ago. I got the news yesterday morning. Never really got to know him much, which is probably the painful part. Stepmom is taking this well... better than expected.


----------



## Noomi (May 11, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, TK.


----------



## Grandma (May 11, 2014)

My condolences to Ringel and to TK.


----------



## Jughead (May 11, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Yeah, I've been absent the Coffee Shop lately, my step grandfather died a couple of days ago. I got the news yesterday morning. Never really got to know him much, which is probably the painful part. Stepmom is taking this well... better than expected.


My sympathies, TK. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Jughead (May 11, 2014)

A Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers out there!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 11, 2014)

Today is Mother's Day.  I would like to wish all the Mothers a very happy and joyous Mother's Day and I hope each of you is treated like a queen today.  There is truth in the saying "The hand that rocks the cradle rules the world."


----------



## Sarah G (May 11, 2014)

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Sarah G (May 11, 2014)

I always loved the way my daughter called me Mama.  She still does, it's so endearing.  She and her husband are on vacation so I won't get to see her today but I'm definately thinking about my girl.


----------



## R.D. (May 11, 2014)

Happy Mothers Day to all you  Mama's


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 11, 2014)

Happy Mothers Day to all the Mama's here. I am so proud of my daughter for the card she made for her Mama.


----------



## Starlight (May 11, 2014)

I had originally posted this in the music thread, but wanted to share it here too, for all the Special Mom's....Happy Mother's Day &#9829;


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 11, 2014)

Happy Mother's Day

I'm taking my daughter to a movie. 

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2014)

Mom:  World's toughest job with the world's best benefits.


----------



## 007 (May 11, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Today is Mother's Day.  I would like to wish all the Mothers a very happy and joyous Mother's Day and I hope each of you is treated like a queen today.  There is truth in the saying *"The hand that rocks the cradle rules the world."*



Ditto.

And I'm off to my Ma's for the day.


----------



## peach174 (May 11, 2014)

For all you Mom's out there.
Have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2014)

Happy Mother's Day to all of our Mother's out there in USMBland!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2014)

Good Morning, and a happy Sunday to all.


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








That's Anne Hathaway


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2014)

Today's celebs no. 2 drinking coffee:







That's Tom Hiddleston.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2014)

Today's coffee funnies:























I think I'll go and make a cup of coffee, now...


----------



## pacer (May 11, 2014)

Good morning and Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 11, 2014)

007 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Oh goodness no, but unfortunately it won't be long. I'll not get another one. None could replace my buddy...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 11, 2014)

Miss you......


----------



## alan1 (May 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> What happened to my sign off post last night?  I stopped in just before midnight and posted it.  Or so I thought.  I failed to hit the send button maybe?
> 
> Anyhow, what I put in it was a comment on Alan's post yesterday about worrying about getting all mushy when he dances with his daughter at her wedding.  Frankly, I had never thought of Alan as one of the soft hearted, teary eyed types.    And then I played the song they selected and I immediately got tears in my eyes and I understood.  And all the Flanders Field posts that followed didn't help.
> 
> And I had to say again what an amazing bunch of people you all are.  I feel privileged to know you even in such a limited way in this weird medium.



The song I listed was my first thought not necessarily the one I will use.  Here are a few more that I thought of.

Little Miss Magic - Jimmy Buffet
I Wish You Love - Dean Martin
I and Love and You - Avett Brothers 
What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong
When You Need Me - Bruce Springsteen
The Way You Look Tonight - Frank Sinatra
Unforgettable - Nat King Cole/Natalie Cole

I also considered Vivaldi's "Spring" as performed by Sarah Chang on the violin, but at 10 minutes it is way too long.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin' all Dreary day in Lower Alabama with rain in the forecast. The magnolias are in bloom. For you northern folk that haven't seen a real magnolia blossom, consider that this thing smells like a lemon and is 11" across.
> ...



I have 10 or 12 magnolias of varying sizes on the property plus 4 or 5 sweet bay, which are a full size tree, but the leaves and blossoms are nearly identical to, but much smaller than magnolias.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 11, 2014)

Ringel and TK, please accept my condolences.

So, Alisha has asked that we keep the Wednesday and Saturday poker games going in Royce's memory. We were happy to oblige.

After the memorial service folks moved back to their bar in Magnolia Springs for a reception. A lot of photos of Royce and flowers are still around.

One thing Royce was know for among his friends was his love of a pocket pair of jacks in a Texas Hold-em game. So, yesterday, there is this large photo of Royce sitting on a small service bar directly across the poker table from me. I had kind of been talking to him off and on when I look at my hole cards to find 2 jacks.
Action was in front of me and the pot had been raised twice by the time it got to me.
I pushed all in and had 2 callers. No more betting possible because 2 of us were out of chips, we flipped our cards. Joe had ace Queen, Bill had pocket kings and I had Royce's beloved jacks. Both Bill and Joe jokingly said "Fold. No way to beat that today. Sure enough, the flop was jack, jack, king.
I swear, That photo smiled just a bit wider.


----------



## Againsheila (May 11, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I fully understand.


----------



## freedombecki (May 11, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Spent the morning over in PA......
> 
> A lot of work but a true honor to do it.
> 
> Ashton Cemetery Cleanup 2014, Lowellville American Legion 247 - YouTube


 Nice work, SFC Ollie.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 11, 2014)

My roses are looking pretty good this year. We picked a bouquet for Mrs. Blood this morning.


----------



## freedombecki (May 11, 2014)

To everyone who is a mother, grandmother, step-mother or who has or had a mother,​ ​ *HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!*​ ​ 

 ​ [ame=http://youtu.be/pDmmTfjpDj4]IF I COULD HEAR MY MOTHER PRAY AGAIN - WENDY BAGWELL AND THE SUNLITERS - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Sarah G (May 11, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> To everyone who is a mother, grandmother, step-mother or who has or had a mother,​ ​ *HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!*​ ​
> 
> 
> ​ IF I COULD HEAR MY MOTHER PRAY AGAIN - WENDY BAGWELL AND THE SUNLITERS - YouTube​



Thanks Becki, Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## freedombecki (May 11, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> My roses are looking pretty good this year. We picked a bouquet for Mrs. Blood this morning.



They're beautiful, and hope Mrs. Bloodrock enjoys her boquet!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2014)

Foxfyre, please put my granddaughter Susan on the prayer list.

The ten year old fell out of the attic to the concrete floor of the garage.

Poor garage, it's in bad shape.

The little girl broke her nose, her wrist, and has a slight skull fracture.  The doc just saw her while we were there, says she can go home this afternoon, and should have full recovery with no rehab required.

Bless guardian angels.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 11, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Spent the morning over in PA......
> 
> A lot of work but a true honor to do it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK6LKdnfNls&feature=youtu.be



I just realized the video only tells half the story.

We had two people from the little village of Edenberg drift over to see who we were. They stood witness as we finished up, went back to our vehicles, put on our American Legion Caps, Grabbed our rifles and Bugle, and fired three volleys and blew taps......


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Foxfyre, please put my granddaughter Susan on the prayer list.
> 
> The ten year old fell out of the attic to the concrete floor of the garage.
> 
> ...




Ouch!


That is one lucky girl. Usually, such falls are much more serious.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to my sign off post last night?  I stopped in just before midnight and posted it.  Or so I thought.  I failed to hit the send button maybe?
> ...



No, I think your first impulse was the right one--just the right mood, right beat, very danceable.  Vivaldi's "Spring" not so much though I do love it.  But don't worry about length.  It is a nice touch for Dad to start out with the Dad and daughter dance, and if it is a long song, let the groom cut in after 2 or 3 minutes and you hand her over.  Can be very symbolic.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel and TK, please accept my condolences.
> 
> So, Alisha has asked that we keep the Wednesday and Saturday poker games going in Royce's memory. We were happy to oblige.
> 
> ...



So you, his very best friend, got the pocket jacks.  Ernie, I swear when I hear about things like this I get goose bumps all over.  And no way do I believe it was just coincidence.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Foxfyre, please put my granddaughter Susan on the prayer list.
> 
> The ten year old fell out of the attic to the concrete floor of the garage.
> 
> ...



For sure, Jake, and yes.  Thank goodness for guardian angels.


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Foxfyre, please put my granddaughter Susan on the prayer list.
> 
> The ten year old fell out of the attic to the concrete floor of the garage.
> 
> ...



Bless her heart, Jake.   Will keep her in my prayers for a quick recovery and no serious aftermath.


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2014)

To all the Mothers, grandmothers and great-grandmothers at USMB:


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2014)

Happy Mothers Day to all you mothers and all of you who act as mothers to children who need the love


----------



## Foxfyre (May 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> To all the Mothers, grandmothers and great-grandmothers at USMB:



Thanks Mertex.  Hope you saw your Happy Birthday Card posted yesterday.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 11, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > My roses are looking pretty good this year. We picked a bouquet for Mrs. Blood this morning.
> ...



Thanks Becki. She did. My Southern Magnolia is about to bloom. One flower makes the whole house smell good.


----------



## FishfaceDeMarco (May 11, 2014)

Those are beautiful. We both have black thumbs, so no flora for us.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 11, 2014)

And a Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms, Mamas, Mimi's, Grannies, and Nanas out there giving so much love to their little charges and grown children.  

It has been a productive day here at Pimplebutt.  The lawns have been mowed and this spring's crop of weeds infesting the front junipers have been yanked.  The sidewalk has been swept to within an inch of it' life.  Teddy, my brother's dog, was picked up by his thankful family about an hour ago.  They were out of town and I was puppy sitting all weekend.

I took photos with my iPad, but I can't figure out how to get them here!  I'll take some more snapshots tomorrow with a camera I have used before.  Hang in there or tell me how this iPad works!


----------



## alan1 (May 11, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Just within the last hour I was thinking that the groom could cut in on 'Spring' and finish the dance, symbolic.
I'd carry Tangled Up Puppet to the end.  Tears included.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 11, 2014)

Pretty quiet in here.  Somebody put a nickel in the juke box.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 11, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL5spALs-eA]I love Rock n roll - Joan jett The Blackhearts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nosmo King (May 11, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/7Pa5H_4lBXs]Paul Simon - Mother and Child Reunion + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jughead (May 11, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIHRgisdbeY"]Marty Robbins - El Paso[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman (May 11, 2014)

its been an extremely busy weekend and now I'm just done.   got a lot done though, but I could really use a few more days in this weekend.  on business travel for the next 3 days so I have to go up and pack.  i'll also be pretty scarce around here through Wednesday.   lots of meetings and very little on line time.  plus each night I'm traveling to the next destination.


----------



## Noomi (May 11, 2014)

Dentist appointment and a car service this morning. I am now officially broke. All the money I put aside for my week off work is now gone. I have two weeks to save more, and that is going to be virtually impossible.
Got the invoice from the hospital today, one of two. Must pay by the end of the week, two weeks until surgery. Lets hope they don't bloody cancel on me!


----------



## Noomi (May 11, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> its been an extremely busy weekend and now I'm just done.   got a lot done though, but I could really use a few more days in this weekend.  on business travel for the next 3 days so I have to go up and pack.  i'll also be pretty scarce around here through Wednesday.   lots of meetings and very little on line time.  plus each night I'm traveling to the next destination.



If only we had a two day working week and a five day weekend!


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 11, 2014)

Good Night


----------



## Noomi (May 11, 2014)

Night Ollie!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2014)

Good night, friends.  Watch this to help a good night's sleep.


----------



## Sarah G (May 11, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> its been an extremely busy weekend and now I'm just done.   got a lot done though, but I could really use a few more days in this weekend.  on business travel for the next 3 days so I have to go up and pack.  i'll also be pretty scarce around here through Wednesday.   lots of meetings and very little on line time.  plus each night I'm traveling to the next destination.



Try to get some meditation in, come and see us when you can!


----------



## Noomi (May 11, 2014)

My sister got a new job in Melbourne and she leaves in two weeks. Her workplace has put up an advert looking to replace her position, so I have applied for it. I wonder if being her sister will get me in the door...


----------



## Againsheila (May 11, 2014)




----------



## CorvusRexus (May 11, 2014)

I know this post will ruin all of your respective days, but I'm back!
I had a really busy week so I wasn't able to get on, but now I'm back!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2014)

Againsheila said:


>


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2014)

CorvusRexus said:


> I know this post will ruin all of your respective days, but I'm back!
> I had a really busy week so I wasn't able to get on, but now I'm back!




Well, it's about time!!!

I was just saying to myself, "into every day a little CorvusRexus should fall"...

Yepp.


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good night, friends.  Watch this to help a good night's sleep.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZGghmwUcbQ




That was nice....


----------



## Esmeralda (May 11, 2014)

Noomi said:


> My sister got a new job in Melbourne and she leaves in two weeks. Her workplace has put up an advert looking to replace her position, so I have applied for it. I wonder if being her sister will get me in the door...



If she was good worker and has a good reputation there, it couldn't hurt and may very well help. Good luck!


----------



## Esmeralda (May 12, 2014)

O were my Love yon Lilac fair

O WERE my Love yon lilac fair,	 
  Wi' purple blossoms to the spring,	 
And I a bird to shelter there,	 
  When wearied on my little wing;	 
How I wad mourn when it was torn	         5
  By autumn wild and winter rude!	 
But I wad sing on wanton wing	 
  When youthfu' May its bloom renew'd.	 

O gin my Love were yon red rose	 
  That grows upon the castle wa',	  10
And I mysel a drap o' dew,	 
  Into her bonnie breast to fa';	 
O there, beyond expression blest,	 
  I'd feast on beauty a' the night;	 
Seal'd on her silk-saft faulds to rest,	  15
  Till fley'd awa' by Phoebus' light.

Robert Burns. 17591796


----------



## Noomi (May 12, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > My sister got a new job in Melbourne and she leaves in two weeks. Her workplace has put up an advert looking to replace her position, so I have applied for it. I wonder if being her sister will get me in the door...
> ...



She is the person getting the application emails lol. How embarrassing. I forgot to attach my resume and application to the first letter and she messaged me to tell me so. She said there is no chance I will get the job because my resume needs a lot of work. She says she'll help me with it when she gets home.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 12, 2014)

I have a friend who was hit by the recession. She lost her job. She immediately went to work finding another one.  She did a lot of online research and sent out literally hundreds of resumes.  She found a guy to exchange with (can't remember but something like house cleaning or pet care) for his expertise in writing resumes and cover letters.  It only took her 3 or 4 weeks to land another job.  She's been working steadily ever since. I was very impressed with how much effort she put into her job search. But it really paid off!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Ringel and his family as they prepare for the final goodbye for his dad,
Jake's granddaughter Susan,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2014)

Good morning, everyone and a good start into your week!


Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







The original "Tonight Show" host, Johnny Carson.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








That's Carey Mulligan.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:














for [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]:










Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Noomi (May 12, 2014)

My sister helped me improve my resume and I must say, it looks a lot better than it did.


----------



## Darkwind (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2014)

lol.  I think Bloodrock posted that one just a few short days ago.

Vero, e vero!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And, today's coffee funnies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL-That's about right, I need my Caffeine big time in the morning. I'm laughing because I've already had some.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>



Awww, I'll take one of each please.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>




"The pussification of Coffee: Vol III"


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 12, 2014)




----------



## 007 (May 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> lol.  I think Bloodrock posted that one just a few short days ago.
> 
> Vero, e vero!



I did.


----------



## 007 (May 12, 2014)

Holy DOWN POUR Batman.... it's still raining here, but about ten minutes ago we had torrential down pour going on that was the kind that causes instant puddles everywhere because it can't run off or soak in fast enough. I'm not going to complain though, because that just insures that our wells will always have a good supply of fresh water, and... AND... if this doesn't make those Morels pop, nothing will, and the mushroom fest is this weekend.

Was going to hit an auction this morning but, not to sure about that with this rain. I might head to it anyway. Never know. They might go on with it regardless, and if you're one of the ones willing to stand there in the rain, you're likely to get some good deals. That's money to me. Buy cheap, sell for a profit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 12, 2014)

bright (!) shiny day, bright blue, 47: thank heavens the rain has disappeared


----------



## Mertex (May 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>




Awww, how sweet....just the way I like my coffee.


----------



## 007 (May 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>



Whatever does that mean? ...


----------



## Mertex (May 12, 2014)

007 said:


> Holy DOWN POUR Batman.... it's still raining here, but about ten minutes we had torrential down pour going on that was the kind that causes instant puddles everywhere because it can't run off or soak in fast enough. I'm not going to complain though, because that just insures that our wells will always have a good supple of fresh water, and... AND... if this doesn't make those Morels pop, nothing will, and the mushroom fest is this weekend.
> 
> Was going to hit an auction this morning but, not to sure about that with this rain. I might head to it anyway. Never know. They might go on with it regardless, and if you're one of the ones willing to stand there in the rain, you're likely to get some good deals. That's money to me. Buy cheap, sell for a profit.



I would give one of my cats away for rain like that!  Well, no, maybe I wouldn't, but I would consider lending them out....

We're supposed to get more rain, and it looks like we might, but we've had days that looked just like today, and still no rain...........arghhhhhhhhhh.......


----------



## Mertex (May 12, 2014)

Well, I thought this would be a nice way to say it:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2014)

Cloudy here, cloudy, cloudy....


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 12, 2014)

Speaking of cats, I saw one of the other adults out near the garage yesterday. I'll have to put some food out....Still don't know where momma moved her kittens to. They'd be awful cute about now...


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 12, 2014)

007 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Some of us still have to work for a living...


----------



## peach174 (May 12, 2014)

Morning!

I hope everyone had a great Mother's Day yesterday.


----------



## Mertex (May 12, 2014)

007 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I guess everybody hates Mondays.....they're just another day, for me....


----------



## R.D. (May 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I like Mondays, I need to recoup after my weekends


----------



## AquaAthena (May 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



  Just another day to me, as well, unless it is a holiday weekend in which I often work Mondays, during the anticipated busy times of the day.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2014)

Hi folks.  We got some snow last night, about an inch and a half of heavy wet stuff.  If it was the middle of winter with an already frozen ground it probably would have been a foot and a half..... 
It's already in the upper thirties and the snow is melting, go west and get north of the Springs a lot more snow and much colder weather.
Back down in Trinidad, much to do down here before we head back up to the Springs on Thursday, the wife has an interview in the Springs on Friday.  Less money but if we get the house in the estate disbursement we won't have a monthly mortgage besides it's already been agreed upon that we can stay in the house as caretakers if needed.
Lots to do up there, I have to find and inventory all my dad's assets, dig though tons of paperwork (he kept everything) to discover any insurances or investments we may not know about.  It's going to be a long process but probate can take up to a year which is why I'm checking into a Living Trust and Payment on Death accounts for my wife and I to avoid probate when our time comes.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Everyday is Saturday to me and every meal is a picnic!


----------



## Nosmo King (May 12, 2014)

Okay!  Photo time!  Here's this year's crop of tulips!  I planted the bulbs last November and the long winter watered them well.  
























So next weekend I hope to get the window boxes planted.  One step at a time!


----------



## Mertex (May 12, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




That's the spirit.....


----------



## AquaAthena (May 12, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I have a friend who was hit by the recession. She lost her job. She immediately went to work finding another one.  She did a lot of online research and sent out literally hundreds of resumes.  She found a guy to exchange with (can't remember but something like house cleaning or pet care) for his expertise in writing resumes and cover letters.  It only took her 3 or 4 weeks to land another job.  She's been working steadily ever since. I was very impressed with how much effort she put into her job search. But it really paid off![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Starlight (May 12, 2014)

View attachment $Monday brreak up Smaller.bmp

It's here again.....


----------



## AquaAthena (May 12, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Okay!  Photo time!  Here's this year's crop of tulips!  I planted the bulbs last November and the long winter watered them well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful. What a great feeling those pics brought me. Reminds me of my home, when a little girl.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Okay!  Photo time!  Here's this year's crop of tulips!  I planted the bulbs last November and the long winter watered them well.
> ...


Did you live on a steep hillside too?  Homes around here are stuck to the sides of steep ravines.  So steep that living room windows look into the second floor of the house to the right and the basement windows of the house to the left.  One out of town visitor compared my town to San Francisco.  We too are in the United States as is San Francisco. We lay roughly on the 40th parallel.  Both San Francisco and East Liverpool are built on steep terrain.  But that's where the similarities end.  Totally.

But I'm happy you enjoyed my snapshots, aqua!  I'm sure that your girlhood home was a beautiful place.


----------



## 007 (May 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Me too... in fact I love Mondays.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 12, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well, I have lived in San Francisco, and know just what you mean. 

What made my childhood homes beautiful, in addition to the colorful gardens of flowers, strawberries, and flags, was the presence of my mother.  She filled the homes with love and gentleness and she cherished her little girl.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2014)

Yesterday was Mom's day so I waited for today to highlight some of my dad's background.
He was born in a dirt floor cabin in upper Wisconsin in 1932, they were very poor.  At Christmas he and his siblings would each receive one Hersey's Kiss as a gift.  He learned to hunt at age 7 and had his first gun at age 9.  He told me his brother and some of his cousins put together a model T from parts found tossed in the woods. 
After high school he went to work for the rail road and met my mom when he was swimming and she dove off a platform and landed on him, he said he knew at that moment he wanted to marry her and asked her out on a date. 
He joined the Air Force, was with them for 13 years before switching over to the Army as a Warrant Officer when we were at Clark AFB in the Philippines.  During Vietnam he did a 6 month TDY in Thailand, a 6 month TDY in Nam, a full tour in Nam then spent much of his time traveling back and forth from Nam to Taiwan for a whole year.  
His Military awards consisted of:
National Defense Service Medal
Good Conduct Medal (2 awards)
Air Force Longevity Service Award w/Oak Leaf Cluster
Air Force Outstanding Unit Award
Parachutist Badge
Small Arms Marksmanship Ribbon
Vietnam Service Medal w/8 Bronze Service Stars
Vietnam Campaign Medal w/60 Divice
Vietnamese Cross of Gallantry w/Palm
Vietnam Civil Action Honor Medal: First Class
Bronze Star
3 Overseas Bars
Army of Occupation Medal (Berlin)
Sharpshooter Badge (.45 Caliber Pistol)
He told me one story of his Nam experience, for some reason he was flying somewhere in a Huey and had decided to man the door gun (he was an electrician) the took ground fire and something exploded right in front of him knocking him backwards.  He spent a few moments wondering if he was dead then looking at the mess that was his flak jacket........ He was unscathed. 
Over his lifetime he went to school and earned 5 different degrees, he was really a farmer at heart, wanted to buy a farm and have us suburbanite sons all help him work it.......... Uuuuuum, no.......
He and my mom raised 4 boys, You know about me, one who retired a Full Colonel (Army), one retired a First Sgt (Army) and the youngest who is a Nurse Practitioner (he's only a demi-god..........) 
 He and my mom will both be missed.  They both did so very much for all of us.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 12, 2014)

Coffee sure is good this morning...  Hard to beat a good cup of coffee!

I just received a phone call from the lawyer of my friend, Otis, who recently passed away.  They read his will this morning at 0900 in his office.  My friend, Otis, who lived very simply, was actually a very wealthy man.  I had know for years that he had lots of money and he owned quite a few rental houses in Rockford.  However, we never dwelled on it and our fun together was training our beagles, the field trials, playing Rummy, going out to eat and just hanging out.  I was quite surprised to learn that he had left me a very large sum of money in his will.  He left the bulk of his estate to his wife, and rightfully so but to find out he left me anything was quite a surprise.  Although I am not what I would consider a "rich" person, Mrs. BBD and I live a very comfortable life.  I have no idea what I shall do with this gift that I was left.  Going to have to give this lots of thought.


----------



## peach174 (May 12, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Coffee sure is good this morning...  Hard to beat a good cup of coffee!
> 
> I just received a phone call from the lawyer of my friend, Otis, who recently passed away.  They read his will this morning at 0900 in his office.  My friend, Otis, who lived very simply, was actually a very wealthy man.  I had know for years that he had lots of money and he owned quite a few rental houses in Rockford.  However, we never dwelled on it and our fun together was training our beagles, the field trials, playing Rummy, going out to eat and just hanging out.  I was quite surprised to learn that he had left me a very large sum of money in his will.  He left the bulk of his estate to his wife, and rightfully so but to find out he left me anything was quite a surprise.  Although I am not what I would consider a "rich" person, Mrs. BBD and I live a very comfortable life.  I have no idea what I shall do with this gift that I was left.  Going to have to give this lots of thought.




Oh that's really nice BBD.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Gulping down a last cup of coffee before I head over to the church for a Senior Saints team ministry meeting.  Not a chore at all--something I look forward to.

Was just thinking of the many twists and turns Ringel's life has taken in the last couple of years and how fate sort of sometimes works things out.  He wants to live in the Springs and it looks positive that this can happen.  Thinking about BBD's unexpected windfall and that he and Mrs. BBD should do something outrageously wonderful with it that they will remember forever in memory of Otis.  Thinking that Noomi is still very young with a life full of promise ahead of her, and sometimes it just involves determination to make things happen.

And that horrible wildfire in the Texas Panhandle that burned 75 homes yesterday?  That was within 10 miles of where our son and daughter-in-law live.  

As for Mondays, I LIKE Mondays.  Usually there is something good on TV, if we have had weekend guests we have had a good visit and they are on their way, and I rarely have appointments or other have to do things on Monday--today is a rare exception--so essentially Monday is my day of rest.  Of course I've been retired for a couple of years now.  

Okay need to find my shoes and get over to the meeting.  Ya'll all have a stellar day.


----------



## Againsheila (May 12, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I hope everyone had a great Mother's Day yesterday.



Worst Mother's Day ever, and it was my own fault.  Discovered I'd written checks on the wrong account and it was Sunday so I couldn't do a darn thing about it.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel and TK, please accept my condolences.
> ...



Not his very best friend, just one good friend of MANY. I'm sure Royce wants us to know he is with us all. Sundays, we play, what else, more poker at Joe and Faye's house. Royce was a regular there too. 16 of us played 3 elimination tournaments. It took nearly 5 hours and 3 more people had quad jacks.


----------



## Starlight (May 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Seeing how kind and caring you are to everyone here, Aqua, I'm sure you did your mother proud.


----------



## 007 (May 12, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Coffee sure is good this morning...  Hard to beat a good cup of coffee!
> 
> I just received a phone call from the lawyer of my friend, Otis, who recently passed away.  They read his will this morning at 0900 in his office.  My friend, Otis, who lived very simply, was actually a very wealthy man.  I had know for years that he had lots of money and he owned quite a few rental houses in Rockford.  However, we never dwelled on it and our fun together was training our beagles, the field trials, playing Rummy, going out to eat and just hanging out.  I was quite surprised to learn that he had left me a very large sum of money in his will.  He left the bulk of his estate to his wife, and rightfully so but to find out he left me anything was quite a surprise.  Although I am not what I would consider a "rich" person, Mrs. BBD and I live a very comfortable life.  I have no idea what I shall do with this gift that I was left.  Going to have to give this lots of thought.



I could use a loan for about ten grand...


----------



## Spoonman (May 12, 2014)

A quick hello then i'm on the road.  I' probably get on for a few minutes tonight


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2014)

I'll share this with all of you.  After we heard my dad might not live through the night we packed up and headed for the Springs, during that drive we got the word he had passed.  A few minutes after that call I had a brief but vivid image of my parents standing in a white light holding hands smiling at me, they were physically back in their late twenties.  I was filled with joy, not sorrow.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who was hit by the recession. She lost her job. She immediately went to work finding another one.  She did a lot of online research and sent out literally hundreds of resumes.  She found a guy to exchange with (can't remember but something like house cleaning or pet care) for his expertise in writing resumes and cover letters.  It only took her 3 or 4 weeks to land another job.  She's been working steadily ever since. I was very impressed with how much effort she put into her job search. But it really paid off![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I'll share this with all of you.  After we heard my dad might not live through the night we packed up and headed for the Springs, during that drive we got the word he had passed.  A few minutes after that call I had a brief but vivid image of my parents standing in a white light holding hands smiling at me, they were physically back in their late twenties.  I was filled with joy, not sorrow.



And I believe that was your dad's goodbye for now message for you.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2014)

Oh and is my face red.  The ministry team meeting is next month, not today.  So I stopped by Albertson's and picked up some of their orange chicken and cole slaw and we're having lunch.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 12, 2014)

A very pleasant lady at the Easter Pageant rehearsals gave me some seeds.  they are decorative pepper plants.  I put them in some Miracle Grow potting soil in an old paper egg carton.  I watered them well and set them on the east facing window ledge in the Great Room.

Well, some of them sprouted.  I was given both yellow and red pepper seeds. I separated them planting six cells in the carton in red, the opposite side in yellow.  One side is up, the other, not so much.  But I don't know if I'm getting yellow or red!  The marks I put on the carton have long since washed away.

Tomorrow I'll move the flag pole.  When I installed it, I planted a Trompenburg Maple beside it.  Now the tree has grown tall enough  that the flag slaps the uppermost branches.  I'll bed the peppers, whatever color they turn out to be around the base of the flag pole in its new spot.


----------



## 007 (May 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I'll share this with all of you.  After we heard my dad might not live through the night we packed up and headed for the Springs, during that drive we got the word he had passed.  A few minutes after that call I had a brief but vivid image of my parents standing in a white light holding hands smiling at me, they were physically back in their late twenties.  I was filled with joy, not sorrow.



What you saw was reality. Never forget that image, because you'll see it again, someday. They're watching over you now.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Hi folks.  We got some snow last night, about an inch and a half of heavy wet stuff.  If it was the middle of winter with an already frozen ground it probably would have been a foot and a half.....
> It's already in the upper thirties and the snow is melting, go west and get north of the Springs a lot more snow and much colder weather.
> Back down in Trinidad, much to do down here before we head back up to the Springs on Thursday, the wife has an interview in the Springs on Friday.  Less money but if we get the house in the estate disbursement we won't have a monthly mortgage besides it's already been agreed upon that we can stay in the house as caretakers if needed.
> Lots to do up there, I have to find and inventory all my dad's assets, dig though tons of paperwork (he kept everything) to discover any insurances or investments we may not know about.  It's going to be a long process but probate can take up to a year which is why I'm checking into a Living Trust and Payment on Death accounts for my wife and I to avoid probate when our time comes.



I remember going through this after my mom's death in December 2012. Indeed, it took a while to get everything sorted out.  Wishing you only the best, and lots of strength, Ringel.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I'll share this with all of you.  After we heard my dad might not live through the night we packed up and headed for the Springs, during that drive we got the word he had passed.  A few minutes after that call I had a brief but vivid image of my parents standing in a white light holding hands smiling at me, they were physically back in their late twenties.  I was filled with joy, not sorrow.




Wow.  I am glad you shared that.


----------



## Againsheila (May 12, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Coffee sure is good this morning...  Hard to beat a good cup of coffee!
> ...



Couldn't we all?  I'd settle for a new kitchen, wait a minute, that would be more than 10 grand....never mind

.


----------



## Againsheila (May 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


----------



## Againsheila (May 12, 2014)

So went to the bank first thing the morning to try and straighten out my mess.  I really have to stop making expensive mistakes.  Then on to the church to give out lunches to the homeless.  It was a nice day for it.  We were lucky and actually had some fresh fruits and vegetables to give out.  Our lunches aren't exactly healthy.  It's a beautiful day here today.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll share this with all of you.  After we heard my dad might not live through the night we packed up and headed for the Springs, during that drive we got the word he had passed.  A few minutes after that call I had a brief but vivid image of my parents standing in a white light holding hands smiling at me, they were physically back in their late twenties.  I was filled with joy, not sorrow.
> ...



It was a very strange experience.  Here I am driving up I 25 in the wee hours of the morning at 75 MPH when for that brief moment I was no longer in the car then suddenly I'm back behind the wheel with this feeling of joy surging though me.  It took a few seconds to realize what I had just experienced.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks.  We got some snow last night, about an inch and a half of heavy wet stuff.  If it was the middle of winter with an already frozen ground it probably would have been a foot and a half.....
> ...



Luckily, for me, My youngest brother had the medical power of attorney and all the funeral arrangements had been made years ago with the Neptune Society so all he has to do is refer to them.  My next youngest brother is the executor of the will but he's in Alabama, a retired high up military muckity-muck and now a high up government G muckity-muck who's very busy so he and I are checking whether or not I can be named a co-executor by the court to help him facilitate everything on this end. 
Just found out my dad can have a military funeral with full military honors and have his and my mom's remains interned together at any National Military Cemetery, we're looking at Fort Logan in Denver.  
Right now the biggest thing on my plate will be documenting and itemizing all property and determining value plus digging though mountains of files may dad left behind.  Also trying to determine who want's what, with the help of the executor, and setting things aside for eventual distribution among the heirs.  
By the way, anyone want a Kwai piano and a dry sauna?  I'll let em go cheap........


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll share this with all of you.  After we heard my dad might not live through the night we packed up and headed for the Springs, during that drive we got the word he had passed.  A few minutes after that call I had a brief but vivid image of my parents standing in a white light holding hands smiling at me, they were physically back in their late twenties.  I was filled with joy, not sorrow.
> ...




I think so, too.


----------



## 007 (May 12, 2014)

Just a little FYI... there is some NASTY weather headed right for BBD, right now. I hope he has battened down the hatches.

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/WxMap.aspx


----------



## Mertex (May 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I'll share this with all of you.  After we heard my dad might not live through the night we packed up and headed for the Springs, during that drive we got the word he had passed.  A few minutes after that call I had a brief but vivid image of my parents standing in a white light holding hands smiling at me, they were physically back in their late twenties.  I was filled with joy, not sorrow.



What a wonderful experience.....just what you needed to put you at ease and in peace.


----------



## Mertex (May 12, 2014)

We're supposed to get a good downpour early tomorrow morning....I'll believe it when I see it.  So far, the weathermen around here suck....they've been wrong 90% of the time.


----------



## Jughead (May 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> We're supposed to get a good downpour early tomorrow morning....I'll believe it when I see it.  So far, the weathermen around here suck....they've been wrong 90% of the time.


I'm surprised folks don't head out to the weather office and trash the place. 

Let's say I plan a project to re-cement the front walk, and wait for a forecast that calls for clear skies. However, after I've finished, a thunderstorm pops up, and the entire project is ruined. Obviously I can't really blame the weather forecasters as they only predict the weather, but would still need to find a way to relieve the anger and tension. Good thing that the weather office is far away.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If the piano is in good shape I would love to have it.  The dumbest thing I ever did was sell my piano when we left Kansas.  It is the only possession I've ever gotten rid of that I feel regret.


----------



## Spoonman (May 12, 2014)

No internet connection where I am now .  Even my phone is spotty.

91today. A week ago I still had my winter coat.  Amazing


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 12, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (May 12, 2014)

Nice warm sunny spring day today.

So glad I got out from from behind this thing and enjoyed it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 12, 2014)

007 said:


> Just a little FYI... there is some NASTY weather headed right for BBD, right now. I hope he has battened down the hatches.
> 
> Intellicast - Weather Active Map



Yep.  It got ugly here for a bit but the worst of it is over for now.  It sort of passed on both sides of us so we didn't get the brunt of it.  However, very nearby did.  It's all headed northeast up into Wisconsin.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 12, 2014)

Good night everybody.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


They picked it up years ago and to the best of my knowledge it's been mostly a dust collector since so it's in great shape.  The cabinet is cherry and somewhere I have which model it is but I forgot where I put the info.  I was partially joking though it will most likely be sold as none of us boys want it.


----------



## freedombecki (May 12, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Okay! Photo time! Here's this year's crop of tulips! I planted the bulbs last November and the long winter watered them well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're beautiful, Nosmo King.


----------



## Grandma (May 13, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I'm sure you'll get a good job soon.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Okay!  Photo time!  Here's this year's crop of tulips!  I planted the bulbs last November and the long winter watered them well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2014)

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Ringel and his family as they prepare for the final goodbye for his dad,
Jake's granddaughter Susan,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2014)

Good morning, everyone, and a good start into Tuesday for all!


Today's celebs are perhaps lesser known, but pretty interesting.

Celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







That's Gemma Arterton (of "007" fame)


 [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:








That's Vince Vaughn (The Frat Pack).


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2014)

And, today's coffee funnies:














Hint: great gift for friends. I want one!









Have a good Tuesday, everyone.


----------



## Grandma (May 13, 2014)

The storms earlier today were typical of late April and early May in NE Ohio, kind of quiet and passive, the rain not a downpour but a mist, the thunder and lightning infrequent and half-hearted. 

The evening storms were of the crazy, every-so-many-years type that generally wreak havoc in early June. There were at least half a dozen tornadoes reported in the vicinity between eight and ten pm., two of them in my little town. Happily they were little bitty ones and there wasn't any major damage. The lightning on the other hand, WOW! It did some damage, a lot of big tree branches and power poles are no longer of any use.

The warning sirens ran pretty much nonstop the whole time, severe storm, tornado, severe storm, flood, tornado, another tornado, more severe storms...

What sucks about it all is that these were the easy storms. The big line that cut through the Midwest is halfway across Indiana now, it looks like it's going to get really bad here in the afternoon. 

Oh well, at least it isn't snow. I hate snow.


----------



## Noomi (May 13, 2014)

Good evening everyone!


----------



## Sarah G (May 13, 2014)

Grandma said:


> The storms earlier today were typical of late April and early May in NE Ohio, kind of quiet and passive, the rain not a downpour but a mist, the thunder and lightning infrequent and half-hearted.
> 
> The evening storms were of the crazy, every-so-many-years type that generally wreak havoc in early June. There were at least half a dozen tornadoes reported in the vicinity between eight and ten pm., two of them in my little town. Happily they were little bitty ones and there wasn't any major damage. The lightning on the other hand, WOW! It did some damage, a lot of big tree branches and power poles are no longer of any use.
> 
> ...



I saw that Cleveland was getting kind of slammed yesterday evening.  That passsed us by completely.  We just had sprinkles yesterday.

It's already 70 here this morning.  We just need to get through today then back to the 60s for the rest of the week.  I plan on packing most of everything for my move and just putting the boxes up against the wall in case we get more heat next week.  

Can't wait to get moved and get my AC back.  Jeezus, I don't know how people go through the entire summer like this.


----------



## R.D. (May 13, 2014)

Good morning all


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 13, 2014)

Morning Coffee Mates. Expecting a high of 92 today. Record is 93. Have a blessed day!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 13, 2014)

38 degrees but will warm up by maybe 30 degrees


----------



## R.D. (May 13, 2014)

66 right now, expected 72 high

Already too hot for me


----------



## 007 (May 13, 2014)

Kind of a blah day here so far this morning... don't really know what to do with myself.

Better have my coffee and think about it.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 13, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Morning Coffee Mates. Expecting a high of 92 today. Record is 93. Have a blessed day!



Thank you and good morning to you, studly....    Our temps on the inside will reach your forecast. Partly cloudy today and tomorrow and 75 degrees outside.  My blinds are already drawn in preparation. Sure hard to sleep well in hot and humid weather.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 13, 2014)

007 said:


> Kind of a blah day here so far this morning... don't really know what to do with myself.
> 
> Better have my coffee and think about it.



There is always something to do in a garage? 

I'm sprucing my digs, and preparing for my tech tomorrow morning to come by and transfer my life of the past 6 years, from my Vista OS, to a new computer tower, with Windows 7.  Had to get that while MS will be supporting it until 2020. I don't trust myself to transfer most all of it, and really think I am going to be disappointed even with him doing it. He is an outstanding trained technician with a respected business practice, but I just have a feeling I will lose some files. 

I very much like my new Toshiba Chromebook also. I like the mobility factor.


----------



## 007 (May 13, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of a blah day here so far this morning... don't really know what to do with myself.
> ...


If he doesn't have a problem with it, keep an eye on what he's doing. Transferring files is really kind of a basic function so, you should be able to see what he's moving, and make sure everything that's being moved gets to where it's going.

That would be my "advice"...


----------



## 007 (May 13, 2014)

I'll tell ya... for those that live on the west coast, maybe you've heard of these people before, but there's a radio show on in the mornings called Rob, Arnie and Dawn. They're based in Sacramento, CA but are streamed all over the net. I used to listen to them every morning when I lived in Reno when I was at work. Well this morning they're talking about a man that had sex with one of his daughter's hot friends, and that's a subject that's just ripe for some good debate about the woulda, coulda, shoulda's. Then throw in the jokes and one liners and it's a good show for some laughs.

RADRadio.com - The Rob, Arnie & Dawn Show - 24/7 Online Stream


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (May 13, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Will DO!!  Thanks for the worthy "advice."


----------



## Againsheila (May 13, 2014)

8:44 here in the beautiful northwest.  So far a wonderful sunny day.  Found something on facebook I just had to share.  Hope yo all have a great day.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 13, 2014)

Good morning everybody.  Shivering here cuddled up to my little bitty desk top heater as it is a chilly 38 degrees out there and not slated to warm up a whole lot today.  And us with no heat in the house.  Widely scattered cold rain showers around at the lower elevations--snow showers in the higher elevations, but no serious precipitation in either of them.  No tornadoes in the state unless they got some super cells over on the east side yesterday.  Except for gale force and hurricane force winds, severe weather is rare in New Mexico except for the strip of counties on the far east side of the state and those are technically the western edge of "Tornado Alley".

Friend Dana is driving Aunt Betty to her eye doctor appointment mid day to free me up to go to the Senior Saints luncheon.  Our program today is a historian specializing in old Route 66 that ran from Chicago to Santa Monica slicing all the way through Albuquerque's mid section.    For you young whipper snappers, it was one of the most famous roadways ever--a dust bowl migration route, a strategic WWII military route, and carried settlers and vacationers and a huge portion of the nation's commerce and industry for many years.  Should be an interesting program.

So Tuesday is one of those nondescript days with usually nothing much memorable about it unless it is election day.  Sometimes that is a good thing.   Have a good one all.


----------



## peach174 (May 13, 2014)

Morning!

I'm late joining in today, because our internet was being upgraded and it threw me off of the net for about an hour.


----------



## 007 (May 13, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning everybody.  Shivering here cuddled up to my little bitty desk top heater as it is a chilly 38 degrees out there and not slated to warm up a whole lot today.  And us with no heat in the house.  Widely scattered cold rain showers around at the lower elevations--snow showers in the higher elevations, but no serious precipitation in either of them.  No tornadoes in the state unless they got some super cells over on the east side yesterday.  Except for gale force and hurricane force winds, severe weather is rare in New Mexico except for the strip of counties on the far east side of the state and those are technically the western edge of "Tornado Alley".
> 
> Friend Dana is driving Aunt Betty to her eye doctor appointment mid day to free me up to go to the Senior Saints luncheon.  Our program today is a historian specializing in old Route 66 that ran from Chicago to Santa Monica slicing all the way through Albuquerque's mid section.    For you young whipper snappers, it was one of the most famous roadways ever--a dust bowl migration route, a strategic WWII military route, and carried settlers and vacationers and a huge portion of the nation's commerce and industry for many years.  Should be an interesting program.
> 
> So Tuesday is one of those nondescript days with usually nothing much memorable about it unless it is election day.  Sometimes that is a good thing.   Have a good one all.



No heat in the house?


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 13, 2014)

Sorry I'm late for coffee this morning.  I just crawled out from under the bed.  When it's real stormy outside Taco and I sleep under the bed.  Stormy here for most of the night.  Clearing up here now but it's chilly outside.


----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > We're supposed to get a good downpour early tomorrow morning....I'll believe it when I see it.  So far, the weathermen around here suck....they've been wrong 90% of the time.
> ...


I've given it a thought!



> Let's say I plan a project to re-cement the front walk, and wait for a forecast that calls for clear skies. However, after I've finished, a thunderstorm pops up, and the entire project is ruined. Obviously I can't really blame the weather forecasters as they only predict the weather, but would still need to find a way to relieve the anger and tension. Good thing that the weather office is far away.



I think there's a clause in the Constitution that protects them....so, we just have to grin and bear it.


----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> No internet connection where I am now .  Even my phone is spotty.
> 
> 91today. A week ago I still had my winter coat.  Amazing




Take advantage of the opportunity to rest....


----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Okay!  Photo time!  Here's this year's crop of tulips!  I planted the bulbs last November and the long winter watered them well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Soooooo pretty.  Our weather gets way too hot for tulips..but they sure are pretty.


----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2014)

Well, I have to take all the bad things I said about the weatherman back.  We got 3 inches of rain yesterday and it started raining again last night just before I went to bed....it started sprinkling this morning, but it has now stopped.   I am so thankful for all the rain.  We didn't have bad winds, so it was a nice rain....even kept that darn armadillo from coming out and tearing at my flower beds.


----------



## Jughead (May 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Well, I have to take all the bad things I said about the weatherman back.  We got 3 inches of rain yesterday and it started raining again last night just before I went to bed....it started sprinkling this morning, but it has now stopped.   I am so thankful for all the rain.  We didn't have bad winds, so it was a nice rain....even kept that darn armadillo from coming out and tearing at my flower beds.


Consider investing in an armadillo trap. It'll bring you peace of mind not having to worry about your flower beds.


----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have to take all the bad things I said about the weatherman back.  We got 3 inches of rain yesterday and it started raining again last night just before I went to bed....it started sprinkling this morning, but it has now stopped.   I am so thankful for all the rain.  We didn't have bad winds, so it was a nice rain....even kept that darn armadillo from coming out and tearing at my flower beds.
> ...



I have one, but it never worked....all I ever caught were raccoons and possums.  Armadillos are very unpredictable, you just have to shoot them, but I won't do that.  I may have to set the trap up again, you never know, maybe I'll trap one this time.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> 8:44 here in the beautiful northwest.  So far a wonderful sunny day.  Found something on facebook I just had to share.  Hope yo all have a great day.





It's a compliment and it has everything to do with Pele.


Yes, Pele, the great, great, great soccer player.


Pele's famous saying was "when I'm not in 'the zone', the ball looks like a pea, but when I'm in 'the zone', it looks like a blimp".


So, you see, when we dudes get older and play games with smaller balls and can still hit them, it means we're in the zone!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 13, 2014)

what just happened but I feel as though I have been poleaxed by something. Usually I get a warning when I am about to get sick but this just came out of nowhere! I came back from work, grabbed a cup of coffee and some lemon wafers and started checking my email. Next thing I know it is 2 hours later and I am waking up feeling like I was just run over. I just hope that it passes as quickly as it arrived. I really don't need this in the middle of a very busy week. 

Better get on with my USMB 3 'R's while I am still sort of awake. Weird, just really weird!


----------



## Jughead (May 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


That was my next suggestion (to shoot em) 

Just ask Mr. Mertex to do the dirty deed. It doesn't bother me at all since an armadillo is just a critter. It's either them or your flower beds.


----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> what just happened but I feel as though I have been poleaxed by something. Usually I get a warning when I am about to get sick but this just came out of nowhere! I came back from work, grabbed a cup of coffee and some lemon wafers and started checking my email. Next thing I know it is 2 hours later and I am waking up feeling like I was just run over. I just hope that it passes as quickly as it arrived. I really don't need this in the middle of a very busy week.
> 
> Better get on with my USMB 3 'R's while I am still sort of awake. Weird, just really weird!




Hope it passes quick....just when the weather is changing to nice you don't want to be cooped up in bed...


----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Mr Mertex doesn't think Dillo's a nuisance enough for him to get up in the middle of the night to hunt him down, when he may or may not show up on any particular night.  We have killed a few already, then they weren't around for about 3 years and we got used to not having them....argh......


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> what just happened but I feel as though I have been poleaxed by something. Usually I get a warning when I am about to get sick but this just came out of nowhere! I came back from work, grabbed a cup of coffee and some lemon wafers and started checking my email. Next thing I know it is 2 hours later and I am waking up feeling like I was just run over. I just hope that it passes as quickly as it arrived. I really don't need this in the middle of a very busy week.
> 
> Better get on with my USMB 3 'R's while I am still sort of awake. Weird, just really weird!




Here's to hoping you feel better!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 13, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of a blah day here so far this morning... don't really know what to do with myself.
> ...



He should be able to mirror the drive as well as do a download dump, so you probably won't lose a thing.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jughead (May 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> what just happened but I feel as though I have been poleaxed by something. Usually I get a warning when I am about to get sick but this just came out of nowhere! I came back from work, grabbed a cup of coffee and some lemon wafers and started checking my email. Next thing I know it is 2 hours later and I am waking up feeling like I was just run over. I just hope that it passes as quickly as it arrived. I really don't need this in the middle of a very busy week.
> 
> Better get on with my USMB 3 'R's while I am still sort of awake. Weird, just really weird!


It may have had something to do with the coffee. If it's hot out, and you didn't have enough fluids today, the coffee may have caused you to become dehydrated. The caffeine probably did it. Just a guess. Drink lots of water, and see if you feel better.


----------



## alan1 (May 13, 2014)

So work just recently did a reorganization and I ended up with a new manager that really doesn't know me or my (sometimes warped) sense of humor.  My new mgr is winding down from a major project, so she has been working a lot of long days that have impacted her personal life.
The other evening, I was out with my daughter's having dinner and drinks at a local restaurant, the weather was nice, so we were sitting outside.  As we are enjoying the family time, I see my new boss exiting the restaurant across the street (a Thai restaurant).
The next day, my new boss had her first team meeting with her new team.  It was pretty informal as this was the first time we had all got together as a team.  The boss mentioned that for the first time in almost a year she had left work at a reasonable time and enjoyed dinner with her husband.  Time for me to spring into action with my warped sense of humor.

I asked her, "So how was Thai Taste for dinner?"  She replied, "It was excellent, were you there?"
I looked her straight in the eye and said one word, "No".  Then, I just let my single word response hang out there for an uncomfortably long time.  Of course, the look on her face was quizzical, a look that was expecting more of an answer, and I let the uncomfortable silence remain for a few more moments.  Then I said, "I'm stalking you".  And a few more moments of uncomfortable silence ensued, because I am evil like that.  The quizzical look turned into an "oh shit" look.  Then I told her I was across the street having dinner with my daughters like I do every week and I just happened to notice her and the hubby leaving.  The look of relief on her face was priceless.  And my coworker Janet told me to quit being a dick.  
I spend 8 or more hours a day at work, sometimes I'm gonna have fun during that time.


----------



## Grandma (May 13, 2014)

Alan1 - You're a bad boy.

Foxfyre - Bake stuff and boil a big pot of water, that will help heat the house. Close off the spare rooms so you'll have less area to heat. Wouldn't hurt to put a couple gallons of boiling water in the tub to keep the bathroom warm. 

DerideoT - I hope you feel better soon. If you have the same cold that's going around here it'll suck for about a week.

Update on yesterday's storm - As I said, the tornadoes were tiny, the lightning was crazy. But the floods - the flooding was the worst of the three, at least around the Summit/Cuyahoga counties line. THREE 2-lane bridges got washed out and all kinds of places are under water. What blows my mind about it is that the rain fell in a VERY short space of time, just a couple of hours. I'm used to a foot of water at a back alley intersection after a day-long downpour, but so much damage in so little time is new to me.

We got lucky here, something to do with our internet/tv took a lightning strike and I lost all the movies I had DVR'd, that's the only damage we took.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Big Black Dog (May 13, 2014)

Good night, every body.


----------



## freedombecki (May 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> what just happened but I feel as though I have been poleaxed by something. Usually I get a warning when I am about to get sick but this just came out of nowhere! I came back from work, grabbed a cup of coffee and some lemon wafers and started checking my email. Next thing I know it is 2 hours later and I am waking up feeling like I was just run over. I just hope that it passes as quickly as it arrived. I really don't need this in the middle of a very busy week.
> 
> Better get on with my USMB 3 'R's while I am still sort of awake. Weird, just really weird!



Get well soon, Derideo_Te.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Alan1 - You're a bad boy.
> 
> Foxfyre - Bake stuff and boil a big pot of water, that will help heat the house. Close off the spare rooms so you'll have less area to heat. Wouldn't hurt to put a couple gallons of boiling water in the tub to keep the bathroom warm.
> 
> ...




I remember a freak storm like that in 1995 that hit so hard, I decided not to drive from Alliance back home to Youngstown, but waited the thing out and then the roads were almost completely impassable. It sucked.


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2014)

Holy Mackeral! is it still today in America, you are all just going to bed on tuesday, but I am up early on wednesday in England. Its one of those mornings I cannot sleep, so I am up at 6am. So good morning from tommorow.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 14, 2014)

Geesh, just had some plumbers over yesterday. Found two leaks, one in the bathroom in grandma's room, and one in the main water line outside. We have to get a carpenter in here in the morning to redo the flooring in the bathroom since the previous tenants thought it would be funny to jerry-rig the entire plumbing system, thus rotting the floor under the toilet out. On top of that we needed a new shutoff valve, plus we had to buy a new commode. All of this is going to cost upwards of $1500-2000. We live barely above the poverty line... this was the last thing we needed. How are we going to afford all of this?

Argh!


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 14, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> what just happened but I feel as though I have been poleaxed by something. Usually I get a warning when I am about to get sick but this just came out of nowhere! I came back from work, grabbed a cup of coffee and some lemon wafers and started checking my email. Next thing I know it is 2 hours later and I am waking up feeling like I was just run over. I just hope that it passes as quickly as it arrived. I really don't need this in the middle of a very busy week.
> 
> Better get on with my USMB 3 'R's while I am still sort of awake. Weird, just really weird!



That sounds like your sugar level bottoming out. Same thing happened to my dad while driving a semi I was in. Stopped short of a road sign, then passed out. We were in an Arizona Hospital for a day or so with him. Sincerely, Derideo, get that checked out.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 14, 2014)

I knew going in that owning a bar would bring a certain amount of drama into my life, but had no inkling I would have to deal with what I did last night.
About 10 PM a fairly regular customer; a gorgeous blond lady, about 30 comes in crying her eyes out and takes my wife aside. I'm not too close to the conversation, but hear my wife mention something about a kit and police.
I was, at that point clearing off the poker tables and washing coffee cups and such after the game when the wife came over and said that I needed to take the young lady to the hospital and wait for the police.
It seems she had been raped.... by of all people, her father. I brought her the the emergency room and stayed with her until the police got there and she was taken away for an exam and rape kit.
She was back at the police station with detectives this afternoon and an arrest is pending.

I'm no longer homicidal, but last night, I'm sure I was not a joy to be around.


----------



## Noomi (May 14, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I knew going in that owning a bar would bring a certain amount of drama into my life, but had no inkling I would have to deal with what I did last night.
> About 10 PM a fairly regular customer; a gorgeous blond lady, about 30 comes in crying her eyes out and takes my wife aside. I'm not too close to the conversation, but hear my wife mention something about a kit and police.
> I was, at that point clearing off the poker tables and washing coffee cups and such after the game when the wife came over and said that I needed to take the young lady to the hospital and wait for the police.
> It seems she had been raped.... by of all people, her father. I brought her the the emergency room and stayed with her until the police got there and she was taken away for an exam and rape kit.
> ...



OMG Ernie! You were good to stay with her and help her out, as was your wife.
I hope the bastard responsible rots!


----------



## Grandma (May 14, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Geesh, just had some plumbers over yesterday. Found two leaks, one in the bathroom in grandma's room, and one in the main water line outside. We have to get a carpenter in here in the morning to redo the flooring in the bathroom since the previous tenants thought it would be funny to jerry-rig the entire plumbing system, thus rotting the floor under the toilet out. On top of that we needed a new shutoff valve, plus we had to buy a new commode. All of this is going to cost upwards of $1500-2000. We live barely above the poverty line... this was the last thing we needed. How are we going to afford all of this?
> 
> Argh!



2 grand isn't too bad. Really. I would suggest your gran take out a small loan at the bank, as a last resort. Maybe your parents, aunts & uncles could chip in and cover a good bit of it. And there's the matter of your contribution... Do you have anything that you don't need that you can sell or pawn?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2014)

Freeze warnings tonight but the great warm up starts tomorrow and maybe even record heat by the weekend?   We'll see how it goes.

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Ringel and his family as they prepare for the final goodbye for his dad,
Jake's granddaughter Susan,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.







P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 14, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:








That's Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 14, 2014)

Today's celeb no. 2 drinking coffee:









That's Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 14, 2014)

Today's coffee funnies:








That's a cool coffee set!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 14, 2014)

Anyone ever heard of a so-called "crossgrade"?

I decided to upgrade a program I have been using in my business dealings for years - for the newer version.  So, I bought the thing, it arrived, I input the registration code on the package - and got a message that my code was not on file yet. What??!?!

Finally, after some days of mild frustration, I called the company and the guy on the phone sent me an email informing me that this was not a pure upgrade, but actually, a *crossgrade* and I needed to register at this and this and this sites in order to get final verification. So, I registered at this and this and this sites (one led to the second, which led to the third) and then input the same code. It worked, but a final screen came up asking me all sorts of questions about how I intended to use the program. All of the rubriks were asterisked, which meant that without answering  them, the final authorization would not go through.

There were like 10 rubriks of questions and I thought to myself, what a pile of horsedung. I pay good, hard earned money for an expensive product, I don't expect to have to take a physical and give a blood sample for the damn thing to finally work.

So, though it's a really good program and the newer version is indeed great, I hope to never have to go through such a circus again. Talk about invasion of privacy! And all said and told, to get the thing up and running, it cost me 2 hours of my life and in the days where the program could not be registered, I couldn't open any of the data that had been created by the previous version.  That sucked.


----------



## Jughead (May 14, 2014)

Today is National Buttermilk Biscuit Day. Good way to celebrate is with breakfast...


----------



## Mertex (May 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Anyone ever heard of a so-called "crossgrade"?
> 
> I decided to upgrade a program I have been using in my business dealings for years - for the newer version.  So, I bought the thing, it arrived, I input the registration code on the package - and got a message that my code was not on file yet. What??!?!
> 
> ...




That sucks....that's life.....


----------



## Mertex (May 14, 2014)

Last night, I was posting away on USMB and I noticed that the system had slowed down, I was giving rep to someone and it wouldn't let me, so I went back a few pages, hoping it would clear up, the next thing you know I get a 502 Error message.  So I tried logging on again and it wouldn't go through...did anyone else experience a problem last night?

Well....I'm glad this morning I was able to log on.....and before I go have my breakfast of eggs (omelet), bacon and coffee with biscuits.....yeah....I wanted to say:

*Good Morning*


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Anyone ever heard of a so-called "crossgrade"?
> 
> I decided to upgrade a program I have been using in my business dealings for years - for the newer version.  So, I bought the thing, it arrived, I input the registration code on the package - and got a message that my code was not on file yet. What??!?!
> 
> ...



Call the company back, tell them you want a refund for return of a broken product.  Ask how to uninstall the upgrade and restore your previous version.  
Explain the issues you had/have and advise them you will never use their product again.  
You might also alluded to extensive utilization of social media.........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2014)

Infamous person drinking coffee........


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2014)

Well call me crazy, but, I'm actually looking into buying this bike...

2013 Harley-Davidson® FLHX - Street Glide® Stock: 667196 | Sauk Prairie HD


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 14, 2014)

Good morning, everybody.  I could really use some coffee this morning!  Interesting start to the day.  Nothing that a qood cup of coffee won't fix though.


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good morning, everybody.  I could really use some coffee this morning!  *Interesting start to the day.*  Nothing that a qood cup of coffee won't fix though.



OK pard... spill it... we need details...


----------



## R.D. (May 14, 2014)

You're doing it wrong


----------



## Sarah G (May 14, 2014)

Good morning, Everybody!


----------



## peach174 (May 14, 2014)

Morning all !


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everybody.  I could really use some coffee this morning!  *Interesting start to the day.*  Nothing that a qood cup of coffee won't fix though.
> ...



Mismatched socks...


----------



## AquaAthena (May 14, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Today is National Buttermilk Biscuit Day. Good way to celebrate is with breakfast...



Umm....I wish I had one of those RAT NOW!!!!


----------



## AquaAthena (May 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Ha! You can't leave the house in your Birkie's until you switch them out!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 14, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I'm afraid to ask but I will.  What's a "Birkie's"?


----------



## AquaAthena (May 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Well call me crazy, but, I'm actually looking into buying this bike...
> 
> 2013 Harley-Davidson® FLHX - Street Glide® Stock: 667196 | Sauk Prairie HD
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAkAQMpWy9w



  I'm anxious to hop on it with you, if you do....


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



------------


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well call me crazy, but, I'm actually looking into buying this bike...
> ...



It's a got 103 inch heart beat... you'll have to hang on tight...


----------



## AquaAthena (May 14, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



If I could ride my retired racehorse, bareback for hours, I can hang onto anything...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Last night, I was posting away on USMB and I noticed that the system had slowed down, I was giving rep to someone and it wouldn't let me, so I went back a few pages, hoping it would clear up, the next thing you know I get a 502 Error message.  So I tried logging on again and it wouldn't go through...did anyone else experience a problem last night?
> 
> Well....I'm glad this morning I was able to log on.....and before I go have my breakfast of eggs (omelet), bacon and coffee with biscuits.....yeah....I wanted to say:
> 
> *Good Morning*



May be Flash crashed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Today is National Buttermilk Biscuit Day. Good way to celebrate is with breakfast...
> ...



Going to visit my granddaughter in awhile and I know where we are going to first, McDonald's

That looks good.


----------



## Darkwind (May 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Well call me crazy, but, I'm actually looking into buying this bike...
> 
> 2013 Harley-Davidson® FLHX - Street Glide® Stock: 667196 | Sauk Prairie HD
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAkAQMpWy9w


Okay, you're crazy.


This has been an USMB PSA.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 14, 2014)

I'll have one of those biscuits if you take everything off except for the eggs and bacon.  Large glass of cold whole white milk too.  And a banana.


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Ooohh my... why am I having these carnal thoughts? ...


----------



## Dajjal (May 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Well call me crazy, but, I'm actually looking into buying this bike...



That's one hell of a pair of wheels. I mostly had Japanese bikes, like Honda a CB650.


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well call me crazy, but, I'm actually looking into buying this bike...
> ...


I'd just be adding to my stable...


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



If you divide the number of wheels by 2 and don't come up with an even number it doesn't have enough wheels on it to suit me.  Like airplanes.  If you divide the number of engines by 2 and don't come up with an even number the plane is way to small for me to get in.


----------



## Againsheila (May 14, 2014)

Good morning.  Another beautiful sunny day here in the Pacific Northwest.  Unfortunately the sun brought on a Migraine yesterday.  Still not gone.  

video of the day:


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 14, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Good morning.  Another beautiful sunny day here in the Pacific Northwest.  Unfortunately the *sun brought on a Migraine yesterday.*  Still not gone.
> 
> video of the day:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytJx4MYT3Ys



I never get a migraine headache unless for some reason I have to talk to the ex-wife.  However, haven't spoken to her in over 25 years so I don't get many migraines.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 14, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...




So I guess when you say retired racehorse..... this isn't what you meant.


----------



## Againsheila (May 14, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Holy Mackeral! is it still today in America, you are all just going to bed on tuesday, but I am up early on wednesday in England. Its one of those mornings I cannot sleep, so I am up at 6am. So good morning from tommorow.



Hey, can you send me tomorrows lottery numbers?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2014)

With everything that's been going on I finally got into our fridge, found some squash and sweet peppers I had sliced about two weeks ago as well as a pound of Jimmy Deans I had thawed.  The zucchini had gone bad but the rest was fine. so I took the yellow squash, sweet peppers, some onion, garlic and ginger and sauteed them in canola oil.  Cooked up the sausage and some rice, mixed it all together and added some soy sauce.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 14, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Infamous person drinking coffee........







loved it.


Was actually thinking of starting a "Walmartians drinking coffee series".

Anyone game to head it up???


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2014)

Good very chilly morning everybody.  It is finally up to the high 40's at 10 a.m.--we got up to a really cold house this morning but it will be in the mid 60's today and then tomorrow we will WHAM be into summer with high 80's and maybe 90's.  007 asked about the heat in the house--we have a system where you have heat or cool but can't have both at the same time.  So, on the theory that winter was over, we had the furnace shut down and the swamp cooler started up a couple of weeks ago.  But instead we had winter, two weeks of spring, winter again, and then tomorrow BAM summer.

Took quite awhile to catch up on all the posts from yesterday afternoon and evening--I see Deridio_Te hasn't posted this morning.  I sure hope he is okay.  Hope Sheila's migraine has gone away.  And yeah, 007 might be a little nuts  but that is a beautiful bike.  Was just thinking that with our UK friends like Dajjal and  Stat in Germany and our Aussie friends like Noomi, and we 'mericans stretched from Alaska to the east coast, we have a lot of time zones covered.

I'm feeling TK's concern over needing to do repairs they don't have the money to do.  But maybe the suggestion that others in the family could help out is feasible?  If not, our church has a ministry to do minor repairs and odd jobs for seniors or other folks who can't do those for themselves.  Maybe yours does too?  And you might look into what local government programs might be able to help.

Hombre and I need new windows in the house and a new kitchen--new appliances, counter tops, cabinet doors, refinished cabinets etc. and we're really struggling with whether we want to deplete our reserve funds that much to do it all.  Sure as we did we would have a real emergency and need that money.  But then again, we only live once and it seems silly to do it all just to sell the house sometime instead of enjoying it ourselves now.  Decisions decisions.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 14, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




You were not the only one. 


I do like these conversations here in the CS!!!


----------



## Mertex (May 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Well call me crazy, but, I'm actually looking into buying this bike...
> 
> 2013 Harley-Davidson® FLHX - Street Glide® Stock: 667196 | Sauk Prairie HD
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAkAQMpWy9w




Nice...are you keeping your 2006, Harley Davidson, FXD35, 35th Anniversary, Dyna, Super Glide?


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well call me crazy, but, I'm actually looking into buying this bike...
> ...



I did too, pard. The first motorcycle I ever owned was a 1966 Sport 90 Honda. Went on to own two more Honda's and two Kawasaki's. Even had a 1969 Triumph 650 Bonneville that I bought from my brother in law. I liked them all. Just being on two wheels and experiencing the freedom and sensations is the idea...


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well call me crazy, but, I'm actually looking into buying this bike...
> ...



Fur sure on that, man. That bike is money in the bank. It's a rare bike and going to be worth a bundle someday being it's #0793 of ONLY 3500 made, world wide. Thing is with that though, I don't like to ride it and put miles on it. The less miles on it the more it's worth.

So, I'd like to have a bike I'm not afraid to put miles on, and I really fell in love with Street Glides back when they came out, and that one already has a 103 which you can get a scary amount of horse power out of with very little modification, and it has that big stereo, and it's vivid black. I love it. But, we'll see, there's a lot of irons in the fire right now that have priority over another $20,000 motorcycle. Who knows though... anything can happen. I'm going to go look at it tomorrow and talk business. They wondered if I had a trade in and I said no. But I did tell them I had a 2006 FXD35, and the salesman wanted me to ride that over so they could "see it." Yeah, they probably would like to rape me on it and trade it in. They know they're getting more rare by the year, and valuable. They could probably sell it quick too. Well, that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



----------------------------- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Well, enough fartin' around on the computer. Time for this guy to get outside and tend to some lawn mowing.


----------



## peach174 (May 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Sandals


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Hmmm.  Okay.  That makes sense.


----------



## Mertex (May 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Last night, I was posting away on USMB and I noticed that the system had slowed down, I was giving rep to someone and it wouldn't let me, so I went back a few pages, hoping it would clear up, the next thing you know I get a 502 Error message.  So I tried logging on again and it wouldn't go through...did anyone else experience a problem last night?
> ...




That was the same error we got when CS II caused the Forum to crash...the symptoms were similar, but CSIII is not that big yet...maybe it was another thread that has gotten too inflated?


----------



## Mertex (May 14, 2014)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Hmmmm, I know what you are picturing.........Lady G.....


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 14, 2014)

Apparently we have a new cat bed...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 14, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (May 14, 2014)

FB message from my grandson who is currently serving in the 10th mountain Division.





> Your great grandson Aiden Ray Hill is here


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> FB message from my grandson who is currently serving in the 10th mountain Division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We know what causes that these days........


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 14, 2014)

And there is no cure...........


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 14, 2014)

....and thank G-d for that!


Congrats, Ollie.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> FB message from my grandson who is currently serving in the 10th mountain Division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Good thing they didn't name him:
Hortensious Lowry


----------



## Againsheila (May 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> FB message from my grandson who is currently serving in the 10th mountain Division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not fair, I don't even have grandkids and you have a great grandkid.  


Congrats.


----------



## Againsheila (May 14, 2014)

When I was younger, we'd go entire days without taking a picture...


----------



## freedombecki (May 14, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I knew going in that owning a bar would bring a certain amount of drama into my life, but had no inkling I would have to deal with what I did last night.
> About 10 PM a fairly regular customer; a gorgeous blond lady, about 30 comes in crying her eyes out and takes my wife aside. I'm not too close to the conversation, but hear my wife mention something about a kit and police.
> I was, at that point clearing off the poker tables and washing coffee cups and such after the game when the wife came over and said that I needed to take the young lady to the hospital and wait for the police.
> It seems she had been raped.... by of all people, her father. I brought her the the emergency room and stayed with her until the police got there and she was taken away for an exam and rape kit.
> ...


I'm so sorry, Ernie. I hope her attacker gets put away for a long time, and that she heals in every way possible. What a heinous way to have to grow up. 

On the sunny side, kudos. I'm glad she had people like you and Mrs. Ernie to help her through that experience. Hopefully that kind of crime won't happen to many other people in the future.


----------



## freedombecki (May 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> FB message from my grandson who is currently serving in the 10th mountain Division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the SFC Ollie Family!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I knew going in that owning a bar would bring a certain amount of drama into my life, but had no inkling I would have to deal with what I did last night.
> ...



She should have already been grown up.  I just hope she is grown up enough to testify sufficiently to have him put away for good.  It does seem that there is a current trend though for judges to give lenient sentences to rapists and other sex offenders.  I think they should all be confined to a heavily guarded desert island somehwere for life where they can do whatever to each other.  But that's just me.


----------



## freedombecki (May 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Anyone ever heard of a so-called "crossgrade"?
> 
> I decided to upgrade a program I have been using in my business dealings for years - for the newer version. So, I bought the thing, it arrived, I input the registration code on the package - and got a message that my code was not on file yet. What??!?!
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, Stats, that you got spanked and not thanked for your purchase by sidewinders. I really double dog hate it when you have to fork over stuff that is really noneoftheirbusiness type questions. Did they guarantee you security from having your information purloined by hackers? I hope you did. And if you become inundated with unwanted mailings, you will never see the end of it. You're right. The entire situation sucked.


----------



## freedombecki (May 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Last night, I was posting away on USMB and I noticed that the system had slowed down, I was giving rep to someone and it wouldn't let me, so I went back a few pages, hoping it would clear up, the next thing you know I get a 502 Error message. So I tried logging on again and it wouldn't go through...did anyone else experience a problem last night?
> 
> Well....I'm glad this morning I was able to log on.....and before I go have my breakfast of eggs (omelet), bacon and coffee with biscuits.....yeah....I wanted to say:
> 
> *Good Morning*



I get error messages occasionally, because my computer beats their computer sometimes. When that happens, I just log off, play a game of Free Cell or get a drink of water, then log back on. I used to run McAfee about 4 extra scans a day, but my son fixed the computer so I don't have to do that any more. Even so, I clear out out the doorways when they show up. I guess I learned it from a country song I heard...

[ame=http://youtu.be/Jj4nJ1YEAp4]Kenny Rogers - The Gambler [Original Video-Edit] 1978 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 14, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone ever heard of a so-called "crossgrade"?
> ...




The program was top of the line for what I need in one of the three branches of my profession and the worst thing was that the earlier crossgrade version, for which I fully paid, had a specially installed font called "maestro" - and it is necessary for the program. Well, if you ever have to wipe your HD or install a new OS on your computer, apparently, the third time that CD is loaded to install the program, the font gets deleted, which pretty much forces a person to upgrade. Only, in my case, the sidegrade (I suppose that means a lateral upgrade) was definitely a good idea, but I had no idea they were going to bombard me with such a questionnaire that was mandatory in order to complete the registration.  I have important projects that just couldn't wait any longer, so I bit the bullet.  Ugh.


----------



## freedombecki (May 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Even so, parental incest is likely the most arrogant of crimes.


----------



## freedombecki (May 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Apparently we have a new cat bed...


When does kitty get a tummy rub? 

 <giggle>


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> FB message from my grandson who is currently serving in the 10th mountain Division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a fine looking boy, Ollie.  Some day he'll be a great sailor!


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 14, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently we have a new cat bed...
> ...



Every night when I go to bed this cat runs upstairs and jumps up on the bed and demands a tummy rub.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Apparently we have a new cat bed...



Too cool.  But all of us who are cat people know what happens if you leave the fridge open unattended too long, leave a cupboard or closet door open, or don't push the drawer back in.


----------



## Againsheila (May 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.  Another beautiful sunny day here in the Pacific Northwest.  Unfortunately the *sun brought on a Migraine yesterday.*  Still not gone.
> ...



I'm pretty lucky, usually only once or twice a year.  It's brought on by bright lights so I live in the right part of the country.


----------



## freedombecki (May 14, 2014)

Today, I putzed around in the sewing room until my little spiral rectangular child's quilt was done, after fiddling with it for the last 4 or 5 days or so. It took 160 (or 175?) 2" squares of Depression Era cotton reproduction prints and a little ditzy dot print of several primary and secondary colors that was pale by comparison to most of the cheerful little 30s prints to accentuate the spiral. For some reason, I went to the spare fabric room to see if there was anything that would totally be cool in the last row and found a 30s Salt-and-Pepper Sets print. It reminded me of my mother when I found it 3 or 4 years back in a Quilt shop in Fairview, Texas, which had an entire wall of 30s prints at the time. The next time I went there, the 30s prints group was half the size it had been, and there were still new prints. I hate missing the sale they must have had, or maybe ladies in that area of the state have a love for 30s prints. Anyway, my mother collected salt and pepper shakers, so we always had a different set to look at every day as she changed them daily.

I love the quilt. My son who fixed the computer left with my copier not talking to the computer, and they're still not speaking, so I can't even scan a picture and show it, but I'll see if I can find a similar quilt someone else may have made online. I found an old country one the other day, but its fabrics were dull next to the white. This one almost shouts "yippee!" it's so bright on white.   

search engine...searchin', searchin', searchin'....

Well, here is a sampling of similar fabrics in my little chrity top...









This quilt was made by someone else, but it shows white on 30s, and is possibly made up of one or several charm packs (or not). It is difficult to find 30s or 30s-like prints in black, brown, turquoise, and orange, but I have collected them over years of time and have a lot of different prints, when they're not buried in a stack, that is. 





Mine differs from her in its arrangement, which begins in the center with 6 squares longer on the center length to start with so the quilt will be ten inches longer than it is wide, whatever number of spirals go around. After 4 spirals all the way around of single square rows divided by strips of the light dot-like print, the quilt measured 34 x 44" before outer borders were made, and 44 x 56" afterward, because I added wider borders top and bottom to make it just a little longer to cover wee toes of a toddler. The green salt and pepper fabric was a green that hadn't been used on the top, but it just worked, and it's too bad one of the sides was put on with the police bobby salt shakers in their black uniforms were upside down. All you have to do is let your concentration slip for one millisecond and POW!!! Error!!! Eh, will just chalk it up to being the obvious flaw on this quilt, although there was something else that was goofy. Oh, yes. The cats on a little red and black print were sitting on their ears because oops! I forgot to look when piecing it to the next square and whether it was a horizontal or vertical row. (It makes a difference). There are probably other flaws not caught by me, but I'll leave it to the quilter to decide whether she wants to rip and redo the 56" strip to the outer light row, to make the bobbies right-side-up. There will still be at least one obvious flaw left.

Early American women left their flaws sewn to show that they were human in contrast to the good Lord, who is perfect by comparison to us.

Early native American weavers in and around the 4-Corners region of the US always let one line of color go to the border to flaw an otherwise perfect geometric or pictoral schema, because they believed if you worked too hard making something absolutely perfect, you would go crazy. So in order to keep themselves sane about labor, they made sure there was an errant thread that found its way to the border, disregarding the pattern until it reached the final edge.

 Oh, and here's another shot, showing hard-to-find brown 30s print/woven fabrics


----------



## Againsheila (May 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Aww, I miss my kitty.  One of the things tiger used to do is crawl under the covers after the bed was made.  There'd be this lump in the middle of my bed where she was under the covers.  That was tease the kitty time.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2014)

You guys enjoy great jazz?  Turn up your speakers and hear/watch this young man on piano.  I was spellbound:

He Noticed a Public Piano, Then He Blew The Whole Train Station Away. You Gotta See This.


----------



## freedombecki (May 14, 2014)

Oh, I picked a gallon of blackberries the other day... some cobbler for the steady crew here...  One thing about our ankle-annoyer blackberry vines here in the Piney Woods of Texas, they're extra zingy! 



 .​ .​ enjoy!​


----------



## peach174 (May 14, 2014)

Congratulations Ollie!!!!!!!!

That is a very good looking Great Grandson you have.

I love his name Aiden Ray it has a wonderful ring to it.


----------



## freedombecki (May 14, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


Your kitteh sounds precious.

We lost our 22-year-old Touch this winter. He just scratched out in less than 3 days, all of a sudden. He was all white except for a little dark star on his forehead when he was a kitten. He grew out of it and was all white for the last 15 of his years. He was a daddy's boy, though. He only sat on my lap to irritate the dog. Felines are said to be nonintellectuals, but can confound the most intelligent of dogs with their wiles. *sigh*


----------



## freedombecki (May 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I've been reading the wrong books about animals. Because no one I know has a cat who's a dummy. They're efficient at getting what they want like turning on the dime and making all the other beings look like oafs.


----------



## Jughead (May 14, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Today is National Buttermilk Biscuit Day. Good way to celebrate is with breakfast...
> ...


Same here! Buttermilk biscuits also go great with supper. Especially if having pork chops or fried chicken.


----------



## boedicca (May 14, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Oh, I picked a gallon of blackberries the other day... some cobbler for the steady crew here...  One thing about our ankle-annoyer blackberry vines here in the Piney Woods of Texas, they're extra zingy!
> 
> 
> 
> .​ .​ enjoy!​




I so want some of that.


----------



## R.D. (May 14, 2014)

Ollie, wonderful news.

Congratulations


----------



## Ernie S. (May 14, 2014)

007 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Just so you know what they think it's worth, they will offer you right about 75% of fair market value.


----------



## Jughead (May 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


McDonald's has the steak, egg and cheese biscuit sandwich which is one of their better items on the breakfast menu.


----------



## Wake (May 14, 2014)

@ Ollie: Congratulations. 

@ Jughead: Stop talking about food so much. You're making me hungry.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


From what I hear, this isn't his first offense of a sex crime. He will likely die in prison.


----------



## Mertex (May 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> FB message from my grandson who is currently serving in the 10th mountain Division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations.  He is precious.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > FB message from my grandson who is currently serving in the 10th mountain Division.
> ...



Somehow I just don't think so.....Soldier more than likely, President very possibly, but sailor, never....


----------



## freedombecki (May 14, 2014)

boedicca said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I picked a gallon of blackberries the other day... some cobbler for the steady crew here...  One thing about our ankle-annoyer blackberry vines here in the Piney Woods of Texas, they're extra zingy!
> ...


The stuff I made was made with a lot less sugar, the berries were very ripe, but it turned out a little runny since I shorted the thickening too. My husband is prediabetic, so I'm learning to do desserts a whole 'nuther way. Things have a taste of their own without salt (high blood pressure annoyer) and sugar (diabetic anathema) and flour (glycemic index knockout). I should have just washed and served the berries, but I've learned to cook everything with so many birds having diseases in recent years. They love us because we try to keep the feeders full every other day, so they keep the air full of songs. 

 They used to have blackberry cobbler for sale in the Walmart's here, but last year we had a drought and haven't seen them. The fresh ones are $5.00 or more for 4 oz. here. It's crazy, but they can get a lot for them with the emphasis high antioxidant foods are in the jet set circle that doesn't include people on fixed incomes. *sigh*

 Even though messy, our berries had a real zing and tasted quite good. I hope other areas have plump, good, juicy blackberries for people to enjoy who live northerly of Walker County, Piney Woods, Texas.


----------



## Spoonman (May 14, 2014)

Just back from a long road trip.    lots of driving,  lots of meetings. meetings all day, driving at night to the next destination.  glad this one is over.


----------



## freedombecki (May 14, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


People who initiate incest with their own child have a very sick brain that lacks remorse due to a disconnect over self-control in the endocrine system, if I remember correctly. There is no known cure, because most of them don't have enough connection to continue on their temporary-fix meds. Until a cure is found, they need to supervised constantly to prevent self-inflicted harm or harm to someone smaller than them.

 The result of that problem in their brain makes most people want to throw up.


----------



## freedombecki (May 14, 2014)

Wake said:


> @ Ollie: Congratulations.
> 
> @ Jughead: Stop talking about food so much. You're making me hungry.


OK, Doc. Hows about some suggestion Therapy? Is there an antidote in pill form?


----------



## Wake (May 14, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > @ Ollie: Congratulations.
> ...



Hrm... I'm not sure. You mean for dealing with hunger? Well, I dunno Becki.  I have heard that coffee supposedly helps with hunger pangs.


----------



## Againsheila (May 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Naw, he'll be an Airman.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 14, 2014)

One of those thunderstorms best called a good old fashioned gully washer rolled through about an hour ago.  We had hail the size of a two year old's fist and rain to match.  Nothing got seriously dinged or cracked here or at my family's homes, but the tulips got wiped out.  The best ten day tulip run I've had as a backyard gardener!  

With the blossoms blown away I can get the beds cleared and plant for the summer.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 14, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Those are a grunts feet if i ever seen any.........


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 14, 2014)




----------



## alan1 (May 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


You do realize that most airplanes have an odd number of wheels.


----------



## alan1 (May 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> FB message from my grandson who is currently serving in the 10th mountain Division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like the Borg implant on his wrist.


----------



## alan1 (May 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Sailors aren't half bad.


More like 99% bad.

BBD likes dogs.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_Exf1NDWeY]Russ Morgan - Dogface Soldier - 45 RPM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (May 14, 2014)

I'm rejoicing with the good stuff today and mourning Nosmo's tulips.  He just posgted those pics of those beautiful tulips.  And DT still hasn't logged in today.  I'm thinking he needs some positive healing vibes folks.


----------



## westwall (May 14, 2014)

Anybody seen this video?  A cat saves it's little boy sibling from a dog attack.  Very cool!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYJk1LTqZIA]Hero Cat Saves Young Boy From Dog Attack In Bakersfield | Saves Child CCTV VIDEO Kid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (May 14, 2014)

Congrats Ollie on the birth of Aiden! How exciting for you, being a great grand daddy!


----------



## CorvusRexus (May 14, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > FB message from my grandson who is currently serving in the 10th mountain Division.
> ...



Congratulations, Ollie.
 It'll be a _long_ time before I have grandkids, let alone great-grandkids.


----------



## Noomi (May 14, 2014)

Making a random post because this is post number 15,000.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

Congrats Noomi on her 15,000th post.  

Good night darlinks.   I love you guys.

And we're still keeping vigil for 
Harper (Save's granddaughter), 
Margs mom, 
Sunshine,  
Pogos friend Pat and special comfort for Pogo, 
Blackhawks mom, 
Newby's mom, 
Noomis Auntie Marj and Nana,
TK, and TK's grandma,
 Ollie's daughter Angie and son Dirk,
 Wake,
 Sheilas sore foot and friend Shirley,
Meister and his mom,
Testarosa
Drake's injured friend, 
PixieStix's sister, 
Hollie's stepdad, 
Coyote's father-in-law, 
Spoonie, Ringel, Sheila, and 007's sore backs,
Sherrys Mom, 
BDBoop, her sis, and family,
Hombre,
Avg-Joe & furry companion Boo
Pix,
Noomi's impending oral surgery,
Becki!!! and Beckis hubby,
Smilebong for his brother-in-law and family,
Ernie and his friend Royce's family, especially Alisha, as they prepare for the final goodbye,
Sheila and Andrew,
Ringel and his family as they prepare for the final goodbye for his dad,
Jake's granddaughter Susan,
All of us and those we care about who are looking for work,
All who are dealing with colds and flu,
And all others we love and hold in concern.

And the light is on awaiting the return of Bigfoot, Oddball, and Sunshine.






P.S.  Sometimes in the editing of the vigil list or when I have switched computers, somebody gets dropped that is supposed to be on it.  This will always be inadvertent and if ya'll would call it to my attention, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mertex (May 15, 2014)

Before I say Goodnight, I want to make sure and let you all know that the Spurs did us proud tonight.  They won the 4th and necessary game to put the Blazers (Portland) out of their misery.....so on to the next round we go....

*GO SPURS GO*


----------



## Sherry (May 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Damn, [MENTION=1324]dilloduck[/MENTION] is always getting himself in hot water.


----------



## Grandma (May 15, 2014)

Ollie, congrats on the adorable future President!


----------



## FireFly (May 15, 2014)

alan1 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > FB message from my grandson who is currently serving in the 10th mountain Division.
> ...



Yeah - It's ET like. Maybe he will be an astronaut.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.

Today's celeb no. 1 drinking coffee:







That's former Tennis player Anna Kournikova.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2014)

Today's celeb (and former Pol) drinking coffee:







That's Aaaaahhold!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2014)

And today's coffee funnies:














 [MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION]








 [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] - 91 degrees?!?!?!?  


Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Noomi (May 15, 2014)

Evening everyone!


----------



## Ringel05 (May 15, 2014)

infamous person drinking coffee.........


----------



## 007 (May 15, 2014)

westwall said:


> Anybody seen this video?  A cat saves it's little boy sibling from a dog attack.  Very cool!
> 
> Hero Cat Saves Young Boy From Dog Attack In Bakersfield | Saves Child CCTV VIDEO Kid - YouTube



I was going to post this myself so I'm glad you did. I'm a cat lover anyway, so now I have one more reason to love them. That cat deserves a medal, or this could have been another "pitbull kills boy" story. What a great cat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> infamous person drinking coffee.........


----------



## Dajjal (May 15, 2014)

007 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody seen this video?  A cat saves it's little boy sibling from a dog attack.  Very cool!
> ...



It was on the BBC television lunchtime news today.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2014)




----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2014)

Now good news and bad.........

Son Dirk can come off the list for now Foxy, he's doing much much better according to his brother. He has an internet problem but i don't think the prayer list can fix that.

Daughter Angie is back in the hospital. We haven't heard much, what we have heard is bad, very bad. Kidneys shut down, liver almost shut down Ammonia levels above 200. (normal is 40 to 60 i think) She is on a ventilator and is not conscious.....Right back where she was 6 months ago.


----------



## Spoonman (May 15, 2014)

lol


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Now good news and bad.........
> 
> Son Dirk can come off the list for now Foxy, he's doing much much better according to his brother. He has an internet problem but i don't think the prayer list can fix that.
> 
> Daughter Angie is back in the hospital. We haven't heard much, what we have heard is bad, very bad. Kidneys shut down, liver almost shut down Ammonia levels above 200. (normal is 40 to 60 i think) She is on a ventilator and is not conscious.....Right back where she was 6 months ago.



Happy that Dirk is doing well, Ollie.  I know that was a concern.  But serious prayers for Angie for sure.  Have they ever figured out what is causing this?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 15, 2014)

Our deep freeze is ending today hopefully.  After another really cold night we should be in the high 70's today and into the low 90's by the weekend.  I can't believe I'm actually looking forward to temps in the high 80's, low 90's.  But I'm tired of being constantly cold.  It wears a body down after awhile.   So I'm actually looking forward to bitching about the heat for awhile.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Our deep freeze is ending today hopefully.  After another really cold night we should be in the high 70's today and into the low 90's by the weekend.  I can't believe I'm actually looking forward to temps in the high 80's, low 90's.  But I'm tired of being constantly cold.  It wears a body down after awhile.   So I'm actually looking forward to bitching about the heat for awhile.




Gripe mode A : from "on" to "off"

Gripe mode B: from "off" to "on"






(sounds familar to me....)


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 15, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Now good news and bad.........
> ...



More than likely years of abusing prescription meds.....We tried for years to get her to slow down but there are always Doctors out there willing to write a prescription.


----------



## cereal_killer (May 15, 2014)

*>>>>>Please visit the new Coffee Shop<<<<<*


----------

